# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  Asus DSL-AC56U

## vjkostas

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά, εδώ και μερικές μέρες είμαι κάτοχος του DSL-AC56U και οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις είναι πολύ καλές.

Το αρχικό σετάρισμα ήταν πολύ εύκολο και βρήκε όλες τις ρυθμίσεις μόνο του, η γραμμή μου είναι ΟΤΕ ADSL 24άρα και είναι σταθερότατο και όσες μέρες είναι ανοικτό δεν έχω καμία αποσύνδεση ή κάτι άλλο περίεργο.


Και μερικά screens από τις ρυθμίσεις και στατιστικά της γραμμής. Υπάρχουν και κάποια errors στην γραμμή αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι πρόβλημα καθώς εγώ και οι υπόλοιποι στην χρήση δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι.
Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα να πειράξω την γραμμή, τι ρυθμίσεις προτείνετε να βάλω?

----------


## babis3g

Πρωτα απο ολα μεγεια  :One thumb up: 

Θα εκανα εγω μια μικρη αναφορα, αλλα μιας και δεν το εχω, το αφησα
Ετσι να φαινεται και εδω γραμμενο, ειναι ιδιο με το Ν17 σε hardware/software (εχουμε μεγαλο θεμα επι αυτου εδω στο φορουμ) αλλα με την προσθεση του AC wifi και αργοτερα παραπανω ρυθμισεις σε software

Τα λαθη δεν ειναι πολλα 200+ για 2+ μερες
Σε εμενα ασος εχει 8000+ σε σχεδον 3 μερες (φωτο πιο κατω) σαν το δικο σου uptime ... αλλα υποψην ειμαι και εγω σε φαστ παθ, αλλα πιο μακρυα απο το κεντρο (περιπου 3+ φορες) και με πιο χαμηλο σνρ 8 (default) απο τον παροχο (cosmote)

Δειχνει οτι παει καλα η γραμμη ασε το ετσι μην πειραξεις κατι για την ωρα
Το περιεργο που προσεξα ειναι οτι εχει κλειδωσει σε annex B οποτε δειχνει οτι παιρνεις απο καμπινα (εκτος αν ειναι bug)

Επειδη δειχνει οτι εισαι κοντα στο dslam ΑΝ θελεις _στο μελλον_ κανε disable to DLA Dynamic Line Adjustment και βαλε το stability adjustment adsl, στο +3 ... θα δεις λιγο παραπανω λαθη αλλα μπορει να δωσει κατι ακομα στην γραμμη απο ταχυτητα


EDIT
Eπισης οσοι μπορειτε περιμενετε που βγαινει καποτε προσφορα στα 120 (πανω/κατω) ειναι λιγο τσουχτερο για 150-160
μεχρι τις 2/1/16 ειναι προσφορα στα 120 μεσω newsletter

Για λογισμικα απο εδω
http://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/DS...Desk_Download/
και καλο ειναι καποτε (αν και δεν το γραφει παντοτε η Ασος) αν μπορεις να γινεται reset πατωντας το κουπακι πισω για 4-6 δευτερα (για καλη λειτουργηκοτητα) .. υποψην θα γινει επαναφορα στις εργοστασιακες ρυθμισεις

----------


## vjkostas

Έχει κλειδώσει στο annex b επειδή η γραμμή μου είναι isdn, και όντως το πήρα και εγώ 120€ με την προσφορά από το e-shop που απ'οτι είδα ισχύει μέχρι τις 02/01/2016 για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.

----------


## babis3g

Να προσθεσω στο τοπικ εδω ... πληροφοριες που πηρα οτι η μνημη του τελικα ειναι DDR3 256 και παιζει με dsl & wifi drivers = MediaTek

----------


## cca

MediaTek ε; Δε μετανιώνω που πήρα το RT-AC56U, έχει Broadcom chipset κι έχει μεγάλη υποστήριξη απο την κοινότητα.

----------


## babis3g

H μεγαλη υποστηριξη ειναι γιατι παντα τα σκετα ρουτερς εχουν πιο πολλες επιλογες λογω ζητησης των περισσοτερων στα σκετα ραουτερς

Τωρα και Mediatek δεν ειναι ασχημα εδω που τα λεμε, ειναι μεσα σε πολυ γνωστα κινητα,βιντεο,τηλεορασεις κλπ γενικα σε πολυ περισσοτερες ηλεκτρονικες συσκευες απο τα broadcom και στο συγκεκριμενο το ασυρματο ειναι αρκετα καλα (δεν λεω το καλυτερο)

----------


## vjkostas

Δοκιμάζω αυτές τις μέρες και παίζω με το Stability Adjustment και με +3 ανέβηκε η ταχύτητα από 15 στα 17 και όταν το έβαλα και στο +4 πήγε στα 18  :Smile: 

Από τα Χριστούγεννα που το έχω είναι απολύτως σταθερό και δεν έχω καθόλου αποσυνδέσεις ούτε και μετά την αύξηση της ταχύτητας.

----------


## babis3g

Καλοριζικο  :Smile: 
Αν δεν ειναι καποιος μακρυα απο το κεντρο δεν κανει προβλημα (αλλα και αν ειναι το φερνει στα ισια του που εχει ρυθμισεις γραμμης)
εγω τα δουλευω (Ασος) ενα χρονο τωρα και πανε οσο δινει η γραμμη μου
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...43#post5858143

----------


## leequid

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,

σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το AC56U. Υπάρχει διαφορά στο λογισμικό έναντι του N17U;
Τι άλλα πλεονεκτήματα έχει πέρα από το AC και παραπάνω RAM;

Με ενδιαφέρει πολύ, όχι τόσο το Wifi, όσο η σταθερότητα και οι επιλογές για VPN κλπ. Λογικά θα χρησιμοποιηθεί σε σειρά με ZTE του ΟΤΕ.

Επίσης να σημειώσω ότι είμαι σε ΟΤΕ, οπότε στο μελλοντικό VoIP, όπως αναφέρεται στο forum, θα είμαι καλυμμένος με αυτό το μοντέλο;

Αυτή την στιγμή κοστίζει 159.99 στο eshop, έναντι 99.99 του N17U.

Τα 150-160 ευρώ είναι στα όρια που έχω θέσει γενικά για router.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## babis3g

> Υπάρχει διαφορά στο λογισμικό έναντι του N17U;
> Τι άλλα πλεονεκτήματα έχει πέρα από το AC και παραπάνω RAM;


εχει παιξιμο γραμμης για ταχυτητα, αν το σηκωνει η γραμμη σου (και το Ν17) & επισης το dsl c56u και το καινουριο που θα βγει dsl ac52u το πλεονεκτημα ειναι οτι θα μπει μεχρι Ιουνιο περιπου, το λογισμικο της trend micro, με adaptive qos, ai protection, traffic analyser
εδω demo απο σκετο ραουτερ (δεν θα εχει το game booster)
http://ec2-54-202-251-7.us-west-2.co...th_Monitor.asp



> Με ενδιαφέρει πολύ, όχι τόσο το Wifi, όσο η σταθερότητα και οι επιλογές για VPN κλπ.


σταθεροτητα απο μνημη πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα καλο αφου εχει DDR3, δεν εχω δει παραπονα στα 2 μεγαλα τοπικ που εχουμε εδω στο φορυμ να αναφερουν προβλημα λογο κολληματων του μοντεμ α;πο πολλες συσκευες
σταθεροτητα απο γραμμη κατα εμενα μπορει να ανεμενεις λιγα λαθη παραπνω απο τα σπιντπορτ του οτε μιας και ειναι τα ασος mediatek
Αν εισαι πολυ μακρυα απο το κεντρο ισως να εισαι καλυτερα με συμβατο μοντεμ οτε πχ σπιντπορτ (broadcom) ... αλλα αν το ΖΤΕ (αν εχεις αυτο) δεν σου κανει προβλημα τοτε ουτε το ασος γιατι εχει ιδιο chipset με το ΖΤΕ
VPN υποψην παιρνει ενα client ... τα σκετα ραουτερ παιρνουν παραπανω με αλλο λογισμικο εκτος του γνησιου



> Λογικά θα χρησιμοποιηθεί σε σειρά με ZTE του ΟΤΕ.


εχει αλλη θυρα για να παρει χωριστο μοντεμ, χωρις να επιρεαζει καποια απο τις 4 ethernet lan, οποτε θελεις το μετατρεπεις σε σκετο ραουτερ αλλα τα μοντεμ δεν εχουν την δυνατοτητα του αλλου λογισμικου
Αλλα επειδη το ZTE του οτε λογικα ειναι ιδιο dsl chipset, μπορεις να το βαλεις μονο του για γραμμη χωρις το ΖΤΕ



> Επίσης να σημειώσω ότι είμαι σε ΟΤΕ, οπότε στο μελλοντικό VoIP, όπως αναφέρεται στο forum, θα είμαι καλυμμένος με αυτό το μοντέλο;


οχι ... κανενα μοντεμ δεν παιζει αυτη τη στιγμη voip ... οταν βαλεις voip μπορεις να το κρατησεις για την γραμμη αλλα θα πρεπει να συνδεσεις το voip που θα σου δωσει ο οτε, με αυτο το τροπο και τοτε θα ειναι οκ αλλα θα εχεις 2 συσκευες
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...70#post5840970
πειρισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...45#post5858945



> Αυτή την στιγμή κοστίζει 159.99 στο eshop, έναντι 99.99 του N17U.
> Τα 150-160 ευρώ είναι στα όρια που έχω θέσει γενικά για router.


καποτε βγαινει προσφορα στα 120 (και το Ν17 στα 65/75) μεσω newsletter / crazy synday, οποτε περιμενεις
Μην το παρεις 160 οχι γιατι ειναι ασχημο αλλα αφου υπαρχει προσφορα ειναι σημαντικη διαφορα τα 40 ευρω

----------


## leequid

babis3g ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σου. Εδώ το βρίσκω 113 ευρώ, οπότε το προχωράω!!

----------


## babis3g

αυτο ειναι σκετο ραουτερ και δεν θα παιξει την γραμμη, μπορει ομως να συνδεθει ανετα στο οποιο μοντεμ οτε (και συνδεση με το voip οτε αλλα θα εχεις αναγκαστηκα επανω το οποιο μοντεμ οτε) και εχει και επιλογες αλλων λογισμικων με προτιμηση του μερλιν (παραπανω ρυθμισεις)  αν δεν σου κανει το εργοστασιακο ...
εκτος αν αυτο ενουσες απο την αρχη
Εγω νομιζα μιλαγες για αυτο
http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac56u-...r-p-PER.617547
DSL = modem/router ... RT = router only

- - - Updated - - -

τσεκαρε το με το μαγαζι, λεει οτι ειναι μοντεμ, αλλα δειχνει το κουτι του σκετου ραουτερ

----------


## leequid

Έχω να πω ότι με έσωσες  :Very Happy:  Σε ευχαριστώ ακόμα μία φορα! Το θέμα είναι ότι γράφουνε Modem Router, PSTN κλπ οπότε δεν είδα το RT.




> αυτο ειναι σκετο ραουτερ και δεν θα παιξει την γραμμη, μπορει ομως να συνδεθει ανετα στο οποιο μοντεμ οτε (και συνδεση με το voip οτε αλλα θα εχεις αναγκαστηκα επανω το οποιο μοντεμ οτε) και εχει και επιλογες αλλων λογισμικων με προτιμηση του μερλιν (παραπανω ρυθμισεις)  αν δεν σου κανει το εργοστασιακο ...
> εκτος αν αυτο ενουσες απο την αρχη
> Εγω νομιζα μιλαγες για αυτο
> http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac56u-...r-p-PER.617547
> DSL = modem/router ... RT = router only
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> τσεκαρε το με το μαγαζι, λεει οτι ειναι μοντεμ, αλλα δειχνει το κουτι του σκετου ραουτερ

----------


## babis3g

Αναβαθμηση Λογισμικου 1.1.0.9 (για την ωρα βετα)

Θυμηθητε αν κατι δουλευει δεν πειραζεται

DSL-AC56U_1.1.0.9.rar
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...83947A380FE5BY

- [DSL-AC56U] DSL driver updated - v5.5.1.137.
- System Log > DSL Log, now would display VDSL2 Band Status.
- System Log > DSL Log, now includes additional DSLAM info.
- Administration > DSL Setting > G.INP (G.998.4) now disabled by default.
- [QIS] Enable G.INP (G.998.4) via QIS setup, if match with VDSL WAN(PTM) Country: UK/ Australia.
- [QIS] If UI language Czech/ Deutsch detected, auto switch to Annex B/J mode then system starts auto detection sequence.
- [QIS] Auto Annex mode switching now extended to two rounds.
- Fixed Guest Network related issues.
- [USB][3G/4G] Add USB tethering page.
- [Feedback][Diagnostic] Further enhance DSL Line Diagnostic debug log capture feature.
- [VPN] Fixed error setting DNS from VPN client.
- Fixed Spectrum disappears if sync up with VDSL2 G.vector or G.INP.
- Fixed OpenVPN Server related issue.
- Fixed various UI related issues.
- VDSL WAN (PTM) QIS manual setting list updated(Australia/ Switzerland/ Germany ISPs).

----------


## jmakro

προσφορά crazy sundays

http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac56u-...r-p-PER.617547

----------


## babis3g

> προσφορά crazy sundays
> 
> http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac56u-...r-p-PER.617547


επειδη δεν εχει voip εσωματωμενο ... οσοι με οτε voip πανε για το συγκεκριμενο, σεταρετε το ασος σαν μοντεμ & ασυρματο να κανει ολη την δουλεια με τον τροπο εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...70#post5840970
Ασος γραμμη ασυρματο > οτε μοντεμ μονο τηλεφωνια

----------


## Diagrafeas

Το πήρα και εγώ σήμερα.
Σε πακέτο ADSL24 συγχρόνισε τέρμα 24575/1023 σε VDSL2 Annex B (παρόλο που έχω PSTN, λογικά επειδή παίρνω από καμπίνα).
Με το παλιό Netgear DGN3500 συγχρονιζε ~18000/1023.
Δεν του πέρασα ακόμα το τελευταίο firmware. Θα το δουλέψω μερικές μέρες έτσι και μετά.
Το διάγραμμα με τις συχνότητες που φαίνεται;

Για κάποιο λόγο στα 5GHz συνδέεται στα 54Mbps και όχι στα 866Mbps παρόλο που έχω AC1200 usb. Και το iSSIDer λέει ac κανονικά (ούτε a ούτε n).Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## babis3g

Μεγεια...
Για να δεις το spectrum ... Traffic Manager αριστερα > Spectrum tab ψηλα
http://192.168.1.1/cgi-bin/Main_Spectrum_Content.asp

Για το 5G δοκιμασε στο Wireless > General > wireless mode N/AC, channel bandwidth, control channel

----------


## cca

Δε νομίζω να φταίει το κανάλι, το 802.11ac απαιτεί το WMM power management να είναι ενεργοποιημένο στον Wi-Fi adapter αλλιώς πέφτει σε ταχύτητες 802.11g μέχρι 54Mbps. Χρειάζεται κοίταγμα στις ρυθμίσεις του ασύρματου προσαρμογέα.

----------


## Diagrafeas

> Δε νομίζω να φταίει το κανάλι, το 802.11ac απαιτεί το WMM power management να είναι ενεργοποιημένο στον Wi-Fi adapter αλλιώς πέφτει σε ταχύτητες 802.11g μέχρι 54Mbps. Χρειάζεται κοίταγμα στις ρυθμίσεις του ασύρματου προσαρμογέα.


Δεν βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## cca

> Δεν βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο.


Δυστυχώς δε το αναφέρουν πάντα με αυτό το όνομα, πχ κάποιες κάρτες το λένε "Gaming/Multimedia environment", άλλες με άλλη ορολογία. Δε μπορούμε να ξέρουμε πως είναι σε εσένα αν δε μας πεις.

----------


## babis3g

Κατεβασε αυτο το απλο προγραμμα για να δεις απο την μερια του μοντεμ σε τι εκπεμπει
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_network_view.html

----------


## stoum

Γεια σας και καλως σας βρηκα. Σκεφτομαι να παρω αυτην τη συσκευη με την προσφορα των "τρελλων Κυριακών" και να το βαλω στη Forthnet γραμμη μου αντικαθιστωντας το TG585 v.8.
Υπαρχει καποιος ενδοιασμος ή αντιπροταση απο την πλευρα σας μιας και βλεπω πως οι περισσοτεροι το εχετε πανω σε cosmote; 
Μηπως η επιλογη μιας ηπιοτερης οικονομικα συσκευης πχ TP-Link TD-W9980 θα ειναι φρονιμοτερη και εξισου αποδοτικη;
Επισης σκεφτομαι να το χρησιμοποιησω και σε ενδεχομενη αναβαθμιση της γραμμης μου σε vdsl. Στην περιοχη που μενω διατιθεται vdsl απο καμπινα active kv, ευχαριστω.

----------


## babis3g

> Γεια σας και καλως σας βρηκα. Σκεφτομαι να παρω αυτην τη συσκευη με την προσφορα των "τρελλων Κυριακών" και να το βαλω στη Forthnet γραμμη μου αντικαθιστωντας το TG585 v.8.
> Υπαρχει καποιος ενδοιασμος ή αντιπροταση απο την πλευρα σας μιας και βλεπω πως οι περισσοτεροι το εχετε πανω σε cosmote; 
> Μηπως η επιλογη μιας ηπιοτερης οικονομικα συσκευης πχ TP-Link TD-W9980 θα ειναι φρονιμοτερη και εξισου αποδοτικη;
> Επισης σκεφτομαι να το χρησιμοποιησω και σε ενδεχομενη αναβαθμιση της γραμμης μου σε vdsl. Στην περιοχη που μενω διατιθεται vdsl απο καμπινα active kv, ευχαριστω.


Εξαρταται απο ποια αποψη το θελεις
το dsl ac68u εχει μνημη ram 256/128, 750 Mhz single processor & wifi dual band με την τεχνολογια AC στα 1200
βεβαια επειδη εχει εσωτερικες κεραιες σε σχεση με αλλα που εχουν εξωτερικη κεραια μπορει να εχει ενα ελαχιστο πιο χαμηλο σημα
Το τσιπακι γραμμης ειναι mediatek σαν τα ZTE του οτε και παιρνει παιξιμο γραμμης με ρυθμισεις (αν το σηκωνει η γραμμη σου) μεσα στο μενου ευκολες

το τπ λινκ 9980 εχει μνημη ram 64/8, 500 Mhz dual core possessor & wifi dual band χωρις AC στα Ν 600, με εξωτερικες κεραιες
Παιζει την γραμμη με Lantiq και δεν εχει το παιξιμο γραμμης

Επειδη αναφερες τον παροχο ... αν θελεις καθαρα να εχει οσο πιο καλη γραμμη, τοτε θα πρεπει να δεις στα μενου του τομσον σε ποιο dslam εισαι , το λεει καπου στα στατιστικα του με το ονομα far end id αν θυμαμαι καλα και να παρεις καποιο αναλογο

Παντως και τα 2 που τα εχουν φιλοι εδω στο φορουμ (και τα 2 εχουν μεγαλο τοπικ, αλλα για το dsl56u θα κοιταξεις στο τοπικ του Ν17 που εχουν πολλες φωτο με στατιστικα σε διαφορους παροχους, μιας και ειναι το ιδιο απο dsl drivers) παιζουν σχετικα καλα σε ολους τους παροχους, με το ασος να εχουν αναφερθει λιγο παραπνω λαθη απο τα αλλα ...
Αν εισαι σε μακρυνη γραμμη εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι να πας με αναλογο μοντεμ στο κεντρο παροχου

Αν το θελεις για την εμβελεια wifi τοτε το τπ λινκ νομιζω θα εχει σημα σε πιο μακρυνα σημεια

Αν καποιο θελεις για την καλυτερη τεχνολογια και δυναμη (πχ αν θελεις να εχεις πολλες συσκευες συνδεμενες) και γενικες γραμμες ενα καλο μοντεμ και future proof .. νομιζω το ασος

----------


## Diagrafeas

> Κατεβασε αυτο το απλο προγραμμα για να δεις απο την μερια του μοντεμ σε τι εκπεμπει
> http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_network_view.html


Παράξενα πράγματα.
Το inSSIDer λέει ac max 54Mbps.
To WirelessNetView δεν λέει τίποτα για a,b,g,n,ac(είναι κενό) αλλά λέει max 867Mbps.
Τα Windows λένε n και δείχνουν ταχύτητα 292-325 Mbps.
Δεν βαριέσαι δεν ασχολούμε άλλο.
Τουλάχιστον στα 5GHz είναι σταθερό ενώ στα 2.4GHz ανεβοκατεβαίνει και η ισχύς και η ταχύτητα πολύ εύκολα.

----------


## jmakro

Έχεις βαλει το τελευταίο λογισμικό; αν οχι ειναι περασε το και δοκίμασε να κανεις και ενα reset 10 sec πατημενο το κουμπακι και ξανα ρυθμίσε το μήπως στρώσει.

----------


## Diagrafeas

> Έχεις βαλει το τελευταίο λογισμικό; αν οχι ειναι περασε το και δοκίμασε να κανεις και ενα reset 10 sec πατημενο το κουμπακι και ξανα ρυθμίσε το μήπως στρώσει.


Έβαλα το 1.1.0.4 δεν άλλαξε κάτι...

----------


## jmakro

δες αυτό πέρασε το μετα κανε ενα reset και πες μας
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...76#post5863976

----------


## babis3g

> Παράξενα πράγματα.
> Το inSSIDer λέει ac max 54Mbps.
> To WirelessNetView δεν λέει τίποτα για a,b,g,n,ac(είναι κενό) αλλά λέει max 867Mbps.
> Τα Windows λένε n και δείχνουν ταχύτητα 292-325 Mbps.
> Δεν βαριέσαι δεν ασχολούμε άλλο.
> Τουλάχιστον στα 5GHz είναι σταθερό ενώ στα 2.4GHz ανεβοκατεβαίνει και η ισχύς και η ταχύτητα πολύ εύκολα.


κανε αναβαθμηση και μετα reset οπως ειπαν τα παιδια αν βοηθησει, αλλα για το θεμα του 2.4 που παιζει συνεχεια, αν εχεις καποιο ασυρματο τηλεφωνο διπλα απομακρυνετο να δεις να κανει διαφορα

----------


## Diagrafeas

Beta firmware δεν θέλω να βάλω.
Έχω ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο κολλητά και το παλιό router ίδια συμπεριφορά είχε στα 2.4GHz. Εϊναι και πολλά δίκτυα τριγύρω...
Θα περιμένω να βγεί καινούργιο επίσημο firmware απλά και μόνο από περιέργεια, αφού στην πράξη δεν υπάρχει θέμα.

----------


## jmakro

μπορείς να το περάσεις για να δεις αν θ αλλάξει κατι και μετα μπορείς να γυρίσεις στο παλιό 1.1.0.4. Δεν χάνεις κάτι

----------


## Diagrafeas

Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιεί για Upload τις αρχικές συχνότητες και γιατί κάνει αυτά τα σπασίματα και δεν είναι συνεχόμενο;

----------


## babis3g

οκ, το αναφερα να το τσεκαρουν αλλα καλο θα ειναι να βγαλεις τηλεφωνο αν ειναι κοντα, οταν το βγαλεις κανε επαναικινηση, μαλλον αυτο θα φταει που ανεβο-κατεβαινει το σημα
http://www.pcworld.com/article/22797..._fix_them.html

επισης καταλαβαινω που δεν θελεις να περασεις βετα αλλα το βαζω επειδη μου το ειπαν να το αναφερω και στο τοπικ εδω σεν το εκανα
οι αλλαγες απο την  official 1.1.0.4 στην βετα 1.1.0.9 ειναι οι εξης



> - [New Feature][DSL-N17U][DSL-AC56U][DSL-AC52U][DSL-N16][DSL-N55U_D1][DSL-N55U_C1][DSL-N16U] Now supports OpenVPN Server/Client.
> 
> - [New Feature] Now supports Bandwidth Limiter feature.
> 
> - [New Feature] Support Reboot Scheduler feature.
> 
> - [New Feature] Support Guest Network - MAC Filter feature.
> 
> - [New Feature][Models with USB port] Now supports DSL Line Diagnostic(Debug Log Capture) feature(Administration > Feedback).
> ...


και υπαρχει και αυτη η ανακοινωση για το τυχον κακοβουλο προγραμμα

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...98#post5868398

- - - Updated - - -




> Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιεί για Upload τις αρχικές συχνότητες και γιατί κάνει αυτά τα σπασίματα και δεν είναι συνεχόμενο;


μαλλον στην γραμμη σου δεν σηκωνει αλλες συχνοτητες λογω καποιων ρυθμισεων η απο θορυβο στην γραμμη η το συγκεκριμενο μοντεμ η λογω αποστασης ... το αλλο/προηγουμενο (ισως του παροχου) ηταν γεματο?

----------


## stoum

> Αν εισαι σε μακρυνη γραμμη εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι να πας με αναλογο μοντεμ στο κεντρο παροχου
> 
> Αν το θελεις για την εμβελεια wifi τοτε το τπ λινκ νομιζω θα εχει σημα σε πιο μακρυνα σημεια
> 
> Αν καποιο θελεις για την καλυτερη τεχνολογια και δυναμη (πχ αν θελεις να εχεις πολλες συσκευες συνδεμενες) και γενικες γραμμες ενα καλο μοντεμ και future proof .. νομιζω το ασος


Ενταξει, θα παρω φωτο απο τις ενδειξεις του ρουτερ και θα επανερθω συντομα.
Λογω της υπεροχης στο future proof κλεινω περισσοτερο στο Asus και δεν εχω ιδιαιτερες απαιτησεις για εκπομπη σε μεγαλη αποσταση αφου χρησιμοποιω wireless access point για αυτη την δουλεια.
Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες.

--- Επανέρχομαι με το αποτελεσμα των ενδειξεων. 
Αναφερω στον διαχειριστη του θεματος πως γνωριζω οτι ειμαι εκτος θεματος, ομως προσπαθω να αποφυγω μια κακη αγορα σε τετοιες εποχες. 
Ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση και την ανοχη.

----------


## Diagrafeas

> μαλλον στην γραμμη σου δεν σηκωνει αλλες συχνοτητες λογω καποιων ρυθμισεων η απο θορυβο στην γραμμη η το συγκεκριμενο μοντεμ η λογω αποστασης ... το αλλο/προηγουμενο (ισως του παροχου) ηταν γεματο?


To παλιό modem ήταν ADSL2+ οπότε ούτως η άλλως μέχρι τα 2.2MHz χρησιμοποιούσε.
Τώρα αυτό μπορεί και χρησιμοποιεί μέχρι τα 17MHz(17a profile φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ).
Πάντως max rate μου λέει ~75/15.5 Mbps. Οπότε λογικά είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων απο OTE μεριά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Παράξενα πράγματα.
> Το inSSIDer λέει ac max 54Mbps.
> To WirelessNetView δεν λέει τίποτα για a,b,g,n,ac(είναι κενό) αλλά λέει max 867Mbps.
> Τα Windows λένε n και δείχνουν ταχύτητα 292-325 Mbps.
> Δεν βαριέσαι δεν ασχολούμε άλλο.
> Τουλάχιστον στα 5GHz είναι σταθερό ενώ στα 2.4GHz ανεβοκατεβαίνει και η ισχύς και η ταχύτητα πολύ εύκολα.


Έβαλα τον USB Wireless Adapter (Netis WF2190) από το Desktop σε ένα laptop στο 1-2 μέτρα από το ASUS και συνδέεται κανονικά στα 867Mbps.
Και στα 2.4GHz συνδέεται σταθερά στα 300Μbps χωρίς σκαμπανεβάσματα.
Πάντως τα Windows παρόλο που συνδέεται στα 867 πάλι n το λένε το δίκτυο (δεν έχουν μάθει το ac ακόμα...)

----------


## babis3g

> Γεια σας και καλως σας βρηκα. Σκεφτομαι να παρω αυτην τη συσκευη με την προσφορα των "τρελλων Κυριακών" και να το βαλω στη Forthnet γραμμη μου αντικαθιστωντας το TG585 v.8.
> Υπαρχει καποιος ενδοιασμος ή αντιπροταση απο την πλευρα σας μιας και βλεπω πως οι περισσοτεροι το εχετε πανω σε cosmote; 
> Μηπως η επιλογη μιας ηπιοτερης οικονομικα συσκευης πχ TP-Link TD-W9980 θα ειναι φρονιμοτερη και εξισου αποδοτικη;
> Επισης σκεφτομαι να το χρησιμοποιησω και σε ενδεχομενη αναβαθμιση της γραμμης μου σε vdsl. Στην περιοχη που μενω διατιθεται vdsl απο καμπινα active kv, ευχαριστω.





> Ενταξει, θα παρω φωτο απο τις ενδειξεις του ρουτερ και θα επανερθω συντομα.
> Λογω της υπεροχης στο future proof κλεινω περισσοτερο στο Asus και δεν εχω ιδιαιτερες απαιτησεις για εκπομπη σε μεγαλη αποσταση αφου χρησιμοποιω wireless access point για αυτη την δουλεια.
> Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες.
> 
> --- Επανέρχομαι με το αποτελεσμα των ενδειξεων. 
> Αναφερω στον διαχειριστη του θεματος πως γνωριζω οτι ειμαι εκτος θεματος, ομως προσπαθω να αποφυγω μια κακη αγορα σε τετοιες εποχες. 
> Ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση και την ανοχη.


Βλεπω οτι εχεις ηδη παρα πολλα λαθη και το σνρ εχει κατεβει στα 2,5
Παρολα αυτα το τομσον ν8 που εχεις ειναι infineon και απο τα στατιστικα εισαι σε infineon κεντρο
(Vendor ID Local/*Remore* TMMB/*IFNT*)
Καπου εχει θεμα η γραμμη αλλα το τομσον σαν συνμβατο κραταει την γραμμη αρκετα καλα και επισης δεν βλεπω αποσυνδεσεις
Θα ελεγα να πας για το τπ λινκ που ειπες γιατι στην περιπτωση σου ειναι η καλυτερη λυση στο θεμα γραμμης,
Ισως και το τπ λινκ (με τα στατιστικα που κρινω) να σου κανει μια φορα την βδομαδα αποσυνδεση γιατι εχει το καινουριο Lantiq που εχει μια πολυ μικρη αποκλειση με το παλιο infineon που εχει ο παροχος σου (lantiq = συνεχεια του infineon) ... Αλλα Αν αυτο σου κανει θεμα, παντως ειναι η πιο καλυτερη επιλογη τουλαχιστον για την ωρα, με μοντεμ adsl/vdsl ολα σε ενα

Τωρα σε vdsl μπορει να εχεις αλλο dslam αν σου δωσουν απο καμπινα ... αλλα αν ειναι κοντα παλι το τπ λινκ θα ειναι σιγουρα οκ και σε vdsl

Επειδη το τοσμον ειναι απο τα καλυτερα μοντεμ σε θεμα γραμμης (στην περιπτωση σου) και δεν νομιζω αλλο να το συναγωνιζεται για την σταθεροτητα του σε adsl γραμμη (σε σχεση με τα καινουρια γενιας μοντεμ) σκεψου και την περιπτωση να το κρατησεις, μεχρι να βαλεις vdsl
To λεω γιατι ειπες τωρα με τα οικονομικα να μην κανεις ασκοπες αγορες

ΑΝ ξερεις αργοτερα κανεις ενα ελενχο στην εσωτερικη καλωδιωση απο την μερια σου (σποιλερ) μηπως ενοπισεις τυχον βλαβη απο την μερια σου
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...25#post5507825

----------


## stoum

> Τωρα σε vdsl μπορει να εχεις αλλο dslam αν σου δωσουν απο καμπινα ... αλλα αν ειναι κοντα παλι το τπ λινκ θα ειναι σιγουρα οκ και σε vdsl


Απο την καμπινα active KV(μπλε χρωμα στον χαρτη) με τον αριθμο 209 θα μου δωσουν vdsl, οπως και τωρα με το adsl απο εκει παιρνω σημα.




> Επειδη το τοσμον ειναι απο τα καλυτερα μοντεμ σε θεμα γραμμης (στην περιπτωση σου) και δεν νομιζω αλλο να το συναγωνιζεται για την σταθεροτητα του σε adsl γραμμη (σε σχεση με τα καινουρια γενιας μοντεμ) σκεψου και την περιπτωση να το κρατησεις, μεχρι να βαλεις vdsl. To λεω γιατι ειπες τωρα με τα οικονομικα να μην κανεις ασκοπες αγορες


Θα το κρατησω φυσικα, αλλα εκτος συνδεσης, επειδη εχω στησει nas που εξυπηρετει 3 συσκευες με a/v απαιτησεις, χρειαζομαι gigabit lan οπωσδηποτε για τον διαμοιρασμο των αρχειων που το τομσον δυστυχως δεν εχει. 




> ΑΝ ξερεις αργοτερα κανεις ενα ελενχο στην εσωτερικη καλωδιωση απο την μερια σου (σποιλερ) μηπως ενοπισεις τυχον βλαβη απο την μερια σου
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...25#post5507825


Ειλικρινεστατο ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες και τις οδηγιες σου.

----------


## babis3g

> Απο την καμπινα active KV(μπλε χρωμα στον χαρτη) με τον αριθμο 209 θα μου δωσουν vdsl, οπως και τωρα με το adsl απο εκει παιρνω σημα.


Δεν νομιζω με line attenuation 31,5 να παιρνεις απο καμπινα, αλλα και ακομα αν παιρνεις adsl δεν νομιζω να σου δωσουν vdsl σε τοση αποσταση, το πολυ μεχρι 17-20 db attenuation αποσταση δεινουν σε vdsl, εκτος αν σου αλλαξουν καμπινα ... επισης απο οσο ξερω η φορθνετ δεν εχει δικες της καμπινες αλλα αρχιζει να νοικιαζει απο οτε ... και ο οτε συνηθως παιζει με broadcom καμπινες, οποτε κανενα απο τα 2 δεν τελειο με vdsl (απο θεμα γραμμης) αλλα οπως ειπα αν εισαι κοντα κανενα μοντεμ δεν θα εχει προβλημα σε μελλοντικο vdsl, οποτε αφοβα η οποια επιλογη σε μοντεμ αν δεν εισαι μακρυα η να εχει προβλημα η γραμμη οπως τωρα
Μπορει ομως να ειμαι λαθος σε αυτους τους υπολογισμους



> Θα το κρατησω φυσικα, αλλα εκτος συνδεσης, επειδη εχω στησει nas που εξυπηρετει 3 συσκευες με a/v απαιτησεις, χρειαζομαι gigabit lan οπωσδηποτε για τον διαμοιρασμο των αρχειων που το τομσον δυστυχως δεν εχει. 
> 
> Ειλικρινεστατο ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες και τις οδηγιες σου.


οκ εγω ειπα την γνωμη μου στα 2 μοντελα που ανφερες σε διαφορες (wifi, hardware) και επισης απο θεμα γραμμης ... αλλος χρηστης ας βοηθησει, απο εμενα καλη επιλογη

----------


## Diagrafeas

> Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιεί για Upload τις αρχικές συχνότητες και γιατί κάνει αυτά τα σπασίματα και δεν είναι συνεχόμενο;


Βρήκα μια σελίδα που εξηγεί πώς κατανέμονται οι συχνότητες.
http://www.joepeesoft.com/Public/DSL...tra_VDSL2.html
Το band plan 998 είναι για ασύμμετρες συνδέσεις (που μας ενδιαφέρει) και το 997 για συμμετρικές.

----------


## dimitrists

Καλημέρα,
θα ήθελα να εκφράσω και εγω τις απόψεις μου σχετικά με το DSL-AC56U που αγοράσα σε προσφορά λίγο πριν την πρωτοχρονιά.
Είμαι με Forthnet VDSL καί μέχρι και σήμερα το μοντεμ δεν έχει κάνει αποσυνδέσεις απο την γραμμή. 
Εχει σοβαρά προβλήματα όμως με to port forwarding. Ενω το Synology το βρήσκει σαν upnp compliant router και ενημερώνει για τις πόρτες που χρειάζεται, το μοντεμ δουλέυει για καμμιά ωρά περιπου σωστά και μετά τις κλείνει ολές. Ακόμα και αν τις βάλω μια μια στο virtual server/port forwarding. 
Διαβασα καππου οτι φταίει το Hardware NAT, το απενεργοποίησα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. 
Ο μόνος τρόπος να δουλέψει σωστά κάτι πίσω απο το μοντεμ, είναι να το βάλεις στο DMZ!!!!.

Ήλπιζα να άλλαζε κάτι με το Beta 1.1.0.9 firmware αλλά όταν παω να το αναβαθμίσω μου λέει invalid firmware και κανει reboot.


Αυτές είναι οι τιμές που μου δίνει by the way.

----------


## babis3g

Θα ελεγα να ξαναδοκιμασεις το λινκ για αναβαθμηση (μηπως εγινε καποιο προβλημα στο κατεβασμα)
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...83947A380FE5BY
και στο τωρινο λογισμικο να του κανεις reset πατωντας το πισω κουμπακι για 4-6 δευτερα και μετα ξανα δοκιμη για αναβαθμηση και ξανα καλου κακου κανε ενα reset και χωρις να περασεις back up file, ολα απο την αρχη

----------


## dimitrists

Θα το δοκιμασω το μεσημερι με reset. 
Αν και το κατεβασα αρκετες φορες και προσπαθησα. 
Εχω αρκετη εμπειρια και δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που αναβαθμιζω κατι με firmware.

Γενικότερα νομίζω ότι ενώ η asus εχει κανει καλη δουλεια με τα RT με broadcom, στα DSL και λογω του Mediatek, εχει θεματα να λυσει με το ASUSWRT.
Στο smbforums που διαβαζα για τα συγκεκριμενα δεν λενε και τα καλυτερα.
Ελπιζω να λυσει το προβλημα με το port forward. 
Ευχαριστω παντως.

----------


## babis3g

> Θα το δοκιμασω το μεσημερι με reset. 
> Αν και το κατεβασα αρκετες φορες και προσπαθισα. 
> Εχω αρκετη εμπειρια και δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που αναβαθμιζω κατι με firmware.
> 
> Γενικότερα νομίζω ότι ενώ η asus εχει κανει καλη δουλεια με τα RT με broadcom, στα DSL και λογω του Mediatek, εχει θεματα να λυσει με το ASUSWRT.
> Στο smbforums που διαβαζα για τα συγκεκριμενα δεν λενε και τα καλυτερα.
> Ελπιζω να λυσει το προβλημα με το port forward. 
> Ευχαριστω παντως.


δοκιμασε με reset και αν δεν πιασει κανα πιο παλιο λογισμικο αν δεν εχει ιδιο θεμα ... αλλα δεν βλεπω παραπονα ιδια στα 2 θεματα που εχεις ... αλλα οκ ενημερωσε αν το reset πιασει, αλλιως θα τους ενημερωσω και για το λογισμικο και για το πορτ, αν και θα ειναι κλειστα μεχρι τις 17 λογω Νεου Χρονου εκει κατω

----------


## dimitrists

> δοκιμασε με reset και αν δεν πιασει κανα πιο παλιο λογισμικο αν δεν εχει ιδιο θεμα ... αλλα δεν βλεπω παραπονα ιδια στα 2 θεματα που εχεις ... αλλα οκ ενημερωσε αν το reset πιασει, αλλιως θα τους ενημερωσω και για το λογισμικο και για το πορτ, αν και θα ειναι κλειστα μεχρι τις 17 λογω Νεου Χρονου εκει κατω


Μετά απο δύο ρεσετ και αφου εβγαλα ένα homeplug απο επανω δούλεψε το update. 
Δοκιμάζω και port forwarding με το synology μου και βλεπουμε.
Για το δευτερο μονο να πω οτι σε αρκετα ξενα φορουμ έχει ξανα ανεφερθεί το πρόβλημα με το forwarding και την συγκεκριμένη σειρά ADSL-ACΧΧX της ασσους.
Άντε να δούμε ......

- - - Updated - - -




> Μετά απο δύο ρεσετ και αφου εβγαλα ένα homeplug απο επανω δούλεψε το update. 
> Δοκιμάζω και port forwarding με το synology μου και βλεπουμε.
> Για το δευτερο μονο να πω οτι σε αρκετα ξενα φορουμ έχει ξανα ανεφερθεί το πρόβλημα με το forwarding και την συγκεκριμένη σειρά ADSL-ACΧΧX της ασσους.
> Άντε να δούμε ......


update.
upnp forwarding τα ιδια.
Αφήνει ανοιχτές τις πόρτες για λίγο και μετά τις κλείνει.
Αν μπορεί να το δοκιμάσει και κάποιος άλλος γιατι πάει να με τρελανει το βλ....νο.

----------


## babis3g

> Μετά απο δύο ρεσετ και αφου εβγαλα ένα homeplug απο επανω δούλεψε το update. 
> Δοκιμάζω και port forwarding με το synology μου και βλεπουμε.
> Για το δευτερο μονο να πω οτι σε αρκετα ξενα φορουμ έχει ξανα ανεφερθεί το πρόβλημα με το forwarding και την συγκεκριμένη σειρά ADSL-ACΧΧX της ασσους.
> Άντε να δούμε ......
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Τοτε με το τελευταιο λογισμικο μαλλον οντως εχει προβλημα, γιατι μολις εριξα μια ματια στα φορoυμ τους και στο Ν66 (πανω κατω ιδιο λογισμικο) και θυμηθηκα (αν εχει / μαλλον σχεση) ανεφεραν παρομοιο θεμα με το upnp 
Το θεμα λυθηκε με το να γινει disable το ΝΑΤ Acceleration και με επανκινηση ... το port forward sto ασος θελει καποιες φορες επανακινηση

Δυστυχως μεχρι τις 17 του μηνα στο παιδι που μιλω και κοιταζει τυχον θεματα, εχουν διακοπες γιατι στα μερη τους εχουν Νεο Χρονο οποτε φανταζομαι θα αργησουν να μου απαντησουν (υπο κανονικες συνθηκες το κοιταζουν αμεσως) ... για τον λογο αυτο ανοιξε και ενα ticket στο support μηπως πιασουν την περιπτωση πιο γρηγορα
https://vip.asus.com/VIP2/Services/Q...orm?lang=en-gr

EDIT

για την αναβαθμηση φαινεται δεν του αρεσει κατι αλλο συνδεμενο, θα το αναφερω αλλα οπως ειπα μπορει να εχω αργα απαντηση αυτο το καιρο

----------


## dimitrists

Καλημέρα,
Ελπίζω να το λύσει σύντομα το θέμα η Ασους.
Έχω ανοίξει και ticket και βλέπουμε.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα,
> Ελπίζω να το λύσει σύντομα το θέμα η Ασους.
> Έχω ανοίξει και ticket και βλέπουμε.


το εχω αναφερει και εγω, αλλα απο βδομαδα που θα ανοιξουν, αν γινει κατι και το κοιταξουν με τα παιδια που μιλαω
Εναλλακτικα ενα πιο παλιο λογισμικο της 1.1.χχ σειρας μπορει να βοηθησει πχ 1.0.χχ

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα,
> Ελπίζω να το λύσει σύντομα το θέμα η Ασους.
> Έχω ανοίξει και ticket και βλέπουμε.


Για το θεμα του port forward τους ενημερωσα ... μαλλον υποψιαζονται το upnp
Οσο που ελεγε invalid firmware δοκιμασαν κατι δικους τους τροπους και ειναι οκ, μηπως δεν ειχες κανει unzip σωστα?

----------


## dimitrists

Καλησπέρα, 
για το θέμα του port forward μου προτείναν παλιότερο firmware και hard reset του ρουτερ. Το email της απάντησης μετά το ticket που άνοιξα ήταν σχεδόν άμεσο αλλά δεν έχω προλάβει να δοκιμάσω τίποτα.
 Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έγινε με το θέμα του "invalid firmware".

----------


## martinibb

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και από εμένα.
Είδα το θέμα καθώς έκανα αναζήτηση για vdsl modem και επίσης ενδιαφέρομαι για το DSL-AC56U. 
Μόλις με ενεργοποίησε η Forthnet και μαζί έστειλε και το Technicolor που πραγματικά το έχω σιχαθεί.

Μου προτείνετε να πάρω το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερακι ή να πάω σε κάποιο άλλο;

----------


## babis3g

Οι φιλοι που το εχουν θα σου πουν εντυπωσεις (αν πας για αυτο βγανει προσφορα καποτε, μην δωσεις 160) αλλα εξαρταται για ποιον σκοπο το θελεις
Μεχρι στιγμης εμφανιζει προβλημα στο port forward
Αν το θελεις γενικα για το καλο hardware & future proof ειναι καλο
Αν εισαι μακρυα απο το κεντρο η σε προβληματικη γραμμη τοτε κοιτας κατι αλλο, βεβαια εχει να πειραξεις το σνρ να το φερεις στα ισια του ... αλλα απλα δεν ταιριαζουν τα τσιπακια κεντρου παροχου
Αν εισαι μετρια προς κοντα στο κεντρο μπορει να σηκωσει και παπρανω ταχυτητα, αλλα εξαρταται την γραμμη σου αυτο

----------


## martinibb

Το βρήκα στα 130. Είμαι κοντά στο κέντρο νομίζω αν και δεν ξέρω πως να το κοιτάξω αυτό. Αν χρειάζεστε να σας ανεβάσω κάποια εικόνα από τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου, θα βοηθούσε;

Αλλιώς τι άλλο θα πρότεινες;

----------


## babis3g

ναι ανεβασε στατιστικα να σιγουρεyτεις οτι απο γραμμη θα εισαι οκ ... καπου που να λεει το line attenuator
οχι που ειναι ασχημο , αλλα τα ασος ειναι περιεργα σαν το ΖΤΕ οτε, καποτε κανουν θεμα σε μακρυνες γραμμες και καποτε κλειδωνουν πιο σφαιρα σε καλες γραμμες

----------


## martinibb

Αυτά είναι.

----------


## babis3g

ναι θα εισαι οκ 100% απο θεμα γραμμης..τωρα περιμενεις απο θεμα σαν λογισμικο αλλους φιλους αλλα γενικα ειναι καλο μοντεμακι εκτος του θεματος με το upnp που πιστευει η ασος οτι ευθυνεται και πιστευω θα λυθη το θεμα

----------


## martinibb

Εγώ θέλω ένα ρουτερ που να είναι καλό, να μην κάνει αποσυνδέσεις γιατί το Technicolor όταν συνδέονται πολλά άτομα πάνω, αρχίζει και πετάει και θέλω να κλείσω DHCP για να έχω καρφωτές IP. Το Technicolor είμαι έτοιμος να το πετάξω απ'το παράθυρο.

----------


## babis3g

> Εγώ θέλω ένα ρουτερ που να είναι καλό, να μην κάνει αποσυνδέσεις γιατί το Technicolor όταν συνδέονται πολλά άτομα πάνω, αρχίζει και πετάει και θέλω να κλείσω DHCP για να έχω καρφωτές IP. Το Technicolor είμαι έτοιμος να το πετάξω απ'το παράθυρο.


δεν νομιζω να σου κανει θεμα γιατι αν δεις πολυ πισω τα χαρακτηριστικα που τα προσθεσα, εχει 256 μνημη DDR3 ram... δεν ειναι το πιο δυνατο στην αγορα, αλλα θα σηκωσει αρκετες συσκευες χωρις θεμα
Δεν χρειαζεται να κλεισεις το DHCP
πας στο Lan>dhcp server και κανονιζεις απο το Manually Assigned IP around the DHCP list
εδω απο αλλο μοντελο αλλα ειναι ιδιο
http://setuprouter.com/router/asus/r...9548-large.jpg

----------


## martinibb

Αυτό χρειάζομαι! Μέχρι τώρα δούλευα με ένα Belkin και ήμουν αρκετά ικανοποιημένος. Ελπίζω και το Asus να βγει αστέρι!

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ αν και νομίζω ότι θα σε ενοχλήσω ξανά.  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

εκτος αν καποιος αλλος φιλος δεν ειναι ευχαριστημενος να το πει δεν ειναι κακο, γενικα για οικιακη χρηση ειναι καλο μοντεμ και δυνατο, αν ξερω κατι ξανα ενοχλησε ... και αργοτερα θα του προσθεσουν και ipv6 και κατι αλλα για πααρακολουθηση του τοπικου δικτυου, εχει μελλον το μοντεμ

----------


## babis3g

Νεο λογισμικο (βετα για τωρα) 1.1.1.0
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...DD312C16E263CY
το to changelog απο δεθτερα αλλα εχει καινουριο dsl driver

----------


## babis3g

προσφορα στο eshop / crazy sundays στα 120

----------


## Mythos

> προσφορα στο eshop / crazy sundays στα 120


Καλη τιμη μιας και δεν το φερνει σχεδον κανεις εδω, και ψηνομαι να το τσιμπησω.
Αλλα και το AC68 το εβγαλαν στα 175. Το θεμα ειναι αν αξιζει η διαφορα των €55.

----------


## babis3g

απο θεμα μνημης ειναι ιδια και τα 2 (256 ραμ στα 750 mhz) ... απο dsl drivers (θεμα γραμμης) τα ιδια mediatek και ιδιες ρυθμισεις γραμμης ... η διαφορα ειναι οτι το dsl68 εχει ηδη παραπνω security (aiportection, adaptive qos, traffic analyze) αλλα θα μπουνε και αυτα στο dsl56
Καθως και το wifi ... to dsl68 εχει εξωρετικες κεραιες που εχει πολυ πιο δυνατο σημα απο το dsl56
Εχω το Ν17 που εχει μονο 2,4 αλλα ειναι ιδιο με το dsl65 ... το 2,4 wifi του dsl68 ειναι πολυ πιο ανωτερο σημα ... οποτε εσυ ξερεις αν αξιζουν τα 55 ευρω ... αν δεν εχεις καποιο μεγαλο χωρο (πχ και με κηπο) τοτε και το dsl56 θα ειναι οκ σε 2αρι, 3αρι δωματιο 
Στο δικο μου χωρο και τα 2 στελνουν σημα στα 2,4 σε αλλο δωματιο διπλα στα 10 περιπου μετρα (χτισμενο απο τσιμεντολιθους) χωρις θεμα ... αλλα το dsl68 εχει πιο δυνατο 30-90% σημα ... ενω το Ν17 12 - 70% ... περιπου, Το Ν17 εχει 1-2 μπαρες πιο κατω σε λαπτοπ αλλα ξαναλεω εγω δεν εχω θεμα με το Ν17

----------


## Mythos

Μπα δεν εχω τοσο μεγαλο χωρο, οποτε το ασυρματο του AC56 θα με καλυψει. Ηδη εχω το αντιστοιχο RT αλλωστε.
Αρα τα εξτρα του AC68 δε μου ειναι και τοσο χρησιμα.

----------


## Diagrafeas

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να γίνει sortαρισμα των Static IP;

----------


## babis3g

> Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να γίνει sortαρισμα των Static IP;


Νομιζω οχι αν εννοεις επειδη παιρνει μια μια καθε στατικη οποτε αν εχεις καποιος πολλες ειναι σκοτωμα




> Νεο λογισμικο (βετα για τωρα) 1.1.1.0
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...DD312C16E263CY
> το to changelog απο δεθτερα αλλα εχει καινουριο dsl driver


οπως τα πηρα (change log) απο ολα τα μοντελα μαζι (στο σποιλερ)
η αλλαγες ειναι απο την 1.1.0.4 (επισημο) ... στο 1.1.1.0
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...55#post5891155

----------


## vaggos400

παιδια σκεφτομαι να αγορασω το ρουτερ για 30 vdsl cosmote . τι πρεπει να κοιταξω?? παραθετω και ενα screenshot

----------


## babis3g

Για θεμα wifi γραφω πιο πανω σε σχεση με ενα αλλο ασος, για θεμα ρυθμισεων ειναι σχετικα καλο .... επειεδη βλεπω οτι βαζεις φωτο απο αλλο μοντεμ τοτε μαλλον ενννοεις απο θεμα γραμμης ... θα εισαι οκ και με το ασος γιατι φαινεται εισαι κοντα στο κεντρο, οποτε κανενα μοντεμ δεν νομιζω να σου κανει προβλημα, να αναμενεις λιγο πιο πανω λαθη σα μη συμβατο σαν αυτο που ηδη εχεις απο τον παροχο

----------


## vaggos400

> Για θεμα wifi γραφω πιο πανω σε σχεση με ενα αλλο ασος, για θεμα ρυθμισεων ειναι σχετικα καλο .... επειεδη βλεπω οτι βαζεις φωτο απο αλλο μοντεμ τοτε μαλλον ενννοεις απο θεμα γραμμης ... θα εισαι οκ και με το ασος γιατι φαινεται εισαι κοντα στο κεντρο, οποτε κανενα μοντεμ δεν νομιζω να σου κανει προβλημα, να αναμενεις λιγο πιο πανω λαθη σα μη συμβατο σαν αυτο που ηδη εχεις απο τον παροχο


κοιτα το περνς και για λιγο καλυτερο wifi αλλα αυτο που θελω ειναι να κατεβασω λιγο ακομα το ping. απλα το wifi απο το ρουτερ του οτε ειναι πολυ κακο

----------


## babis3g

για το πινκ δυσκολα, θα ελεγα να μην παρεις κανενα μοντεμ για αυτο το κριτηριο...αντε καποιο μοντεμ να σου δωσει πιο χαμηλο πινκ που θα ειναι 1-2 ms και στο επομενο λογισμικο μπορει να εχει το ιδιο σαν αυτο που εχεις η και παραπανω ... αλλα μπορει αλλο μοντεμ να εχει και παραπανω απο την αρχη ... μην παρεις αλλο μοντεμ ... ειναι θεμα γραμμης και θα ζητησεις απο τον παροχο να σε βαλει σε fast path

----------


## vaggos400

κοιτα το πινγκ δεν ειναι προβλημα απλα πιστευα πως με ενα καλο ρουτερ θα κατεβει. ενταξει το παραβλεπουμε αυτο. θελω και ενα καλυτερο wifi  γτ εχω παρα πολλες συσκευες συνδεμενες.

----------


## babis3g

ε στο wifi δεν νομιζω να σου κανει προβλημα, εχει ddr3 256 μνημη που πρεπει να σηκωνει αρκετες συσκευες χωρις προβλημα, τωρα για σημα δεν ειναι το καλυτερο στην αγορα γιατι δεν εχει εξωτερικες κεραιες (κατα εμενα οι εξωτερικες πανε πιο καλα σε σημα) αν δεις συγκριση που εχω πιο πανω .. αν εισαι σε μικρο σπιτι 2αρι-3αρι οπως γραφω πιο πανω θα σε καλυψει ανετα .. εκτος αυτου για εσωτερικες κεραιες πιστευω εχει το πιο καλο σημα 
Δηαλδη σε συγκιση με αλλα μοντεμ που επισης εχουν εσωτερικες εγω πιστευω τα ασος ειναι πιο δυνατα γιατι εχει εσωτερικο ενισχυτη (airadar)

----------


## vaggos400

Το σπίτι είναι 120 τμ ο όροφος αλλά θέλω να πιάνω και πάνω και κάτω.  Το έχω στο κέντρο του σπιτιου

----------


## babis3g

Νομιζω θα κοιταξεις κατι αλλο με εξωτερικες κεραιες, το σημα μπορει να παει και με αυτο αλλα θα ειναι σιγουρα χαμηλο στα τελευταια δωματια κατα την εκτιμηση μου, οποτε καλυτερα να δεις κατι αλλο με εξωτερικες κεραιες (πχ asus dsl68u / netgear d7000 / tp link archer vr900)  ... 

η αφηνεις το μοντεμ παροχου επανω και παιρνεις ενα καλο  σκετο ραουτερ (βαζεις το μοντεμ του isp σε γεφυρα) με εξωτερικες κεραιες (υπαρχουν πολυ καλα που βρισκεις φτηνα ασος, νετγιαρ, τπ λινκ) ... 

η αφηνεις αυτο που ηδη εχεις επανω και παιρνεις ενα power line .. η Access Point να δυναμωσεις απλα το wifi
αλλα δεν εχω ασχοληθει με αυτα

Εχε επισης υποψην οτι ο οτε περναει σε voip και δεν θα παιξουν αλλα μοντεμ για την ωρα οταν γινει αυτη η αλλαγη, βεβαια το ασος θα παιξει μαζι με το σπιντ πορτ (γιατι το ασος δεν εχει ενσωματωμενο voip και χρειαζεται το σπιντ πορτ) 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...70#post5840970
αλλα ισως το σκετο ραουτερ ειναι η καλυτερη λυση

- - - Updated - - -

Αλλη λυση ειναι να το παρεις (πχ το εσοπ που εχει μαγαλη γκαμα απο μοντεμ / ραουτερ) και αν δεν πιανει καλο σημα να το αλλαξεις με ενα απο τα 3 μοντελα που ειπα με εξωτερικες κεραιες , αν το αλλαξει το μαγαζι

----------


## vaggos400

> Νομιζω θα κοιταξεις κατι αλλο με εξωτερικες κεραιες, το σημα μπορει να παει και με αυτο αλλα θα ειναι σιγουρα χαμηλο στα τελευταια δωματια κατα την εκτιμηση μου, οποτε καλυτερα να δεις κατι αλλο με εξωτερικες κεραιες (πχ asus dsl68u / netgear d7000 / tp link archer vr900)  ... 
> 
> η αφηνεις το μοντεμ παροχου επανω και παιρνεις ενα καλο  σκετο ραουτερ (βαζεις το μοντεμ του isp σε γεφυρα) με εξωτερικες κεραιες (υπαρχουν πολυ καλα που βρισκεις φτηνα ασος, νετγιαρ, τπ λινκ) ... 
> 
> η αφηνεις αυτο που ηδη εχεις επανω και παιρνεις ενα power line .. η Access Point να δυναμωσεις απλα το wifi
> αλλα δεν εχω ασχοληθει με αυτα
> 
> Εχε επισης υποψην οτι ο οτε περναει σε voip και δεν θα παιξουν αλλα μοντεμ για την ωρα οταν γινει αυτη η αλλαγη, βεβαια το ασος θα παιξει μαζι με το σπιντ πορτ (γιατι το ασος δεν εχει ενσωματωμενο voip και χρειαζεται το σπιντ πορτ) 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...70#post5840970
> ...


Οκ!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια!!

----------


## babis3g

τιποτα , δες τις επιλογες σου αφου ψαχνεις καλυτερο μηχανημα, γιατι αν εισαι με οτε και τις αλλαγες που κανει και σε voip ειναι μπερδεμα πλεον για οσους δεν ξερουν τωρα στην αρχη ... πλεον δεν ειναι παιρνουμε ενα απλο μοντεμ και τελειωσε σε καποιες περιπτωσεις

ασος dsl68u ισως ειναι καλυτερα αν πας σε ολα σε ενα που παιζει με οτε voip οταν σε αλλαξουν στο μελλον (παλι οπως θα εχεις το μοντεμ οτε για να δινει τηλεφωνια μιας και το ασος δεν εχει ενσωματωμενο voip)  και εχει πιο πολλες δυνατοτητες να καλυψει και πανω/ κατω οροφο λογω εξωτερικων κεραιων ... 

ισως ειναι καλυτερα ενα σκετο ραουτερ αλλα με εξωτερικες κεραιες

>> Παντως για το θεμα wifi που σε ενδιαφερει ... να το πω πιο απλα ... αν ειχα πανω/ κατω δωματια προσωπικα δεν θα κοιταζα καν μηχανημα με εσωτερικες κεραιες ασχετα την μαρκα

----------


## vaggos400

> τιποτα , δες τις επιλογες σου αφου ψαχνεις καλυτερο μηχανημα, γιατι αν εισαι με οτε και τις αλλαγες που κανει και σε voip ειναι μπερδεμα πλεον για οσους δεν ξερουν τωρα στην αρχη ... πλεον δεν ειναι παιρνουμε ενα απλο μοντεμ και τελειωσε σε καποιες περιπτωσεις
> 
> ασος dsl68u ισως ειναι καλυτερα αν πας σε ολα σε ενα που παιζει με οτε voip οταν σε αλλαξουν στο μελλον (παλι οπως θα εχεις το μοντεμ οτε για να δινει τηλεφωνια μιας και το ασος δεν εχει ενσωματωμενο voip)  και εχει πιο πολλες δυνατοτητες να καλυψει και πανω/ κατω οροφο λογω εξωτερικων κεραιων ... 
> 
> ισως ειναι καλυτερα ενα σκετο ραουτερ αλλα με εξωτερικες κεραιες
> 
> >> Παντως για το θεμα wifi που σε ενδιαφερει ... να το πω πιο απλα ... αν ειχα πανω/ κατω δωματια προσωπικα δεν θα κοιταζα καν μηχανημα με εσωτερικες κεραιες ασχετα την μαρκα


Βασικά για αρχη Λέω να περιμένω.  Σκέφτομαι να ψάξω να δω μήπως μπορέσω να κάνω με κάποιο τρόπο μια γέφυρα με ένα tplink που είχα όταν είχα και adsl και με αυτο έπιασα αρκετά καλά λόγο εξωτερικών κεραιων

----------


## Diagrafeas

> Νομιζω οχι αν εννοεις επειδη παιρνει μια μια καθε στατικη οποτε αν εχεις καποιος πολλες ειναι σκοτωμα


Τις έχω βάλει τώρα μία μία αλλά δεν είναι με την σειρά 192.168.1.2 , 192.168.1.3 ,... και ποιος κάθεται να τις ξαναβάλει μια μια.

----------


## babis3g

> Τις έχω βάλει τώρα μία μία αλλά δεν είναι με την σειρά 192.168.1.2 , 192.168.1.3 ,... και ποιος κάθεται να τις ξαναβάλει μια μια.


ειπαν οτι θα το κανονισουν μελλοντικα, μιας και συνεχεια φτιαχνουν τα λογισμικα τους, τωρα ποτε θα ειναι δεν ξερω, αλλα τουλαχιστον το εχουν υποψην τους

- - - Updated - - -




> Βασικά για αρχη Λέω να περιμένω.  Σκέφτομαι να ψάξω να δω μήπως μπορέσω να κάνω με κάποιο τρόπο μια γέφυρα με ένα tplink που είχα όταν είχα και adsl και με αυτο έπιασα αρκετά καλά λόγο εξωτερικών κεραιων


εαν εχεις το απλο τπ λινκ της σειρας 89χχ με 2 εξωτερικες ... θα εχει ιδιο σημα, γιατι το ασος εχει ενυσχητη στο ασυρματο ενω το τπ λινκ η σειρα 89χχ δεν εχει, απλα οι κεραιες του ειναι πιο δυνατες ... οποτε ερχεται ισια το ασυρματο

χωρις να σε μπερδεψω , εχω το τπ λινκ 8960 που εχει 2 εξωτερικες κεραιες των 5 bdi ... και φερνει ιδιο σημα και καλυτερη καλυψη σε σημεια το Ν17 λογω του beamforming και του ενισχυτη (που εχει ιδιο 2,4 ασυρματο chipset με το ac56)
Δεν εννοω οτι ειναι τοσο χαλια, απλα σε συγκριση με τερατα στυλ νετγεαρ 7000, ασος dsl ac68u κλπ που εχουν με εξωτερικες κεραιες και ενισχητες ειναι κατωτερο φυσικα ... με τα φτηνα αλλα ασυρματα ειναι καλυτερο και ας εχει εσωτερικες

Αλλα οπως ειπα μην βιαστεις, δες τι αλλες επιλογες εχεις
Δοκιμασε με οτι εχεις (τπ λινκ) Για να σεταρεις το τπ λινκ σαν AP δες εδω στο σποιλερ (θελει καλωδιο)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...78#post5768778

----------


## vaggos400

παιδα εκανα ολη την διακασια με το tp link σαν access point πανω στο speedport  και ολα δουλευουν αψογα!! ευχαριστω!

----------


## babis3g

:One thumb up:  γλυτωνεις και χρηματα η τα φυλας για κατι αλλο στον μελλον ... πχ κανα ασος με 4 εξωτερικες κεραιες κατα το καλοκαιρι (περιπου)

----------


## vaggos400

> γλυτωνεις και χρηματα η τα φυλας για κατι αλλο στον μελλον ... πχ κανα ασος με 4 εξωτερικες κεραιες κατα το καλοκαιρι (περιπου)


με ποσα ευρω??

----------


## babis3g

δεν ξερω γιατι ακομα δεν εχει κυκλοφορησει, ουτε φωτο ακομα, αλλα το κοβω για 250+ ... αλλα θα ειναι περιπου σαν το νετγκιαρ d7000 / d7800 ... η τελος παντων οταν δεις τι παιζετε και με οτε voip πας αργοτερα για καποιο στο ειδος με εξωτερικες

----------


## vaggos400

καλα ναι μεχρι να δουν και αυτοι τι θα κανουν εγω δεν κανω κινηση  :ROFL:

----------


## babis3g

καινουριο λογισμικο 1.1.1.2
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...60401203448788

----------


## jmakro

Crazy Sundays offer http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac56u-...r-p-PER.617547

----------


## Twisted_Wicked

Σκέφτομαι να προχωρήσω στην αγορά του συγκεκριμένου modem αλλά θα ήθελα μερικές διευκρινίσεις αν γίνεται: 
1)μπορεί να δώσει ταυτόχρονα wifi n & wifi ac στα 5GHz; (έχω 2 λαπτοπ που θέλω να δουλέψουν στα 5Ghz γιατί οι παρεμβολές από τα υπόλοιπα δίκτυα στα 2,4 έχουν φτάσει στο απροχώρητο.)
2)θα έχω πρόβλημα στο θέμα κάλυψης σε ένα διαμέρισμα 80τμ; (λόγω εσωτερικών κεραιών)
3)snr tweaking υποστηρίζει;

----------


## babis3g

1)
ενα εννοιεις αν παιζει ταυτοχρονα 2,4 & 5G ... ναι, απο εκει και περα ειναι αναλογα την συσκευη αν εχει 2,4 και εχει n, η το παλιο g και αναλογα αν η συσκευη υποστηριζει 5G
2)
Δεν μπορω να σου πω σιγουρα, εξαρταται και η διαμορφωση χωρου, και ο τοιχος ... αν πχ ειναι απο πετρα μπορει να μην παει σημα
Σε εμενα παει το σημα αρκετα καλο περιπου 65 τετραγωνικα ανετα που ειναι στο συνολο αλλα στο απεναντι σπιτι 15-20 μετρα που ειναι παλιο και χτισμενο με χοντρη πετρα, δεν παει μεσα το σημα, παρα κοντα σε παρθυρο και πορτα
(Αυτο βαση του Ν17 που εχω και που ειναι ιδιες κεραιες στα 2,4 και dsl drivers σαν το ac56)
Θα ξερεις οτι η 5G ειναι μεν πιο γρηγορη αλλα εχει πιο μικρη εμβελεια
3)
Ναι εχει μεσα στο μενου ετοιμη ρυθμιση σνρ με το ονομα stability adjustment μαζι με πολλες ρυθμισεις για την γραμμη
δες φωτο ειναι ιδια


Βγαινει προσφορα σε συγκεκριμενα μαγαζια 120 ευρω (πχ ηδη ηταν πριν μια βδομαδα στο εσοπ) ... μην το παρεις 140-150 ... οχι που ειναι ασχημο, αλλα αφου μπορει να βρεθει φτηνο γιατι τα πλεον 30 πιο πανω ... κανεις υπομονη την επομενη φορα)

----------


## Twisted_Wicked

Θέλω να εχω ουσιαστικά 2 δίκτυα με διαφορετικά ssid. Το ένα "ac" στα 5Ghz και το άλλο "n" πάλι στα 5Ghz. (τα λαπτοπ υποστηρίζουν "n" 5Ghz αλλά το πιστό μου dgn2200 οχι. στο μέλλον θα αγοράσω 2 ac stick.). Στο θέμα κάλυψης, το τωρινό μου modem, καλύπτει άνετα το σπίτι και χωρίς νεκρά σημεία.

----------


## babis3g

οχι δεν γινεται αυτο δυστυχως με τα ασος
μπορεις να εχεις 4 διαφορετικα ονομαζομενα ssid στο 2,4G & αλλα 4 στο 5G (8 στο συνολο) ... 1 κανονικο στην καθε μαπαντα και αλλα 3 επιπλεον...
αλλα δεν μπορεις να ρυθμισεις το mode στα guest...
θα παρουν αυτοματα οτι mode εχει οριστει στο κανονικο / κεντρικο
πχ αν το αφησεις το κανονικο στο auto θα ειναι και τα 8 ssid αυτο ... η μονο τα 4 στο 2,4 αν ρυθμισεις μονο n
Δεν δου κανει ... δεν εχει ρυθμιση στα 6 (3+3) guest να κανονισεις το mode ...



Τωρα για το ασυρματο αν παει το σημα με το 2200 σηγουρα θα παει με το asus και ακομα καλυτερο γιατι ναι μεν εχει εσωτερικες κεραιες ... αλλα εχει ενισχυτη airadar (πατεντα ασος) και το ασυρματο ειναι beamforming και καλυπτει πιο καλα τον χωρο
Aπο το δικο μου dgn2200 v3 και τπ λινκ 8960n που εχουν εξωτερικες κεραιες , το Ν17 (ιδια dsl drivers στα 2,4 σαν το ac56) παει ενα ελαχιστο κατα 10-20% καλυτερο σημα στα 2,4 και με πολυ λιγοτερα κενα (dead spots)

----------


## Diagrafeas

> καινουριο λογισμικο 1.1.1.2
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...60401203448788


Βγήκε και επίσημα στην σελίδα της ASUS.
Δεν το βγάζει με το check μέσα από το modem.
Αν το βάλω χειροκίνητα θα χάσει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις (static IPs κτλ);
Ή είναι το ίδιο και με τους δύο τρόπους;

----------


## babis3g

> Βγήκε και επίσημα στην σελίδα της ASUS.
> Δεν το βγάζει με το check μέσα από το modem.


μεσα απο το μοντεμ θα φανει μετα απο 1-2 μερες, αναλογα οταν το ανεβασουν στο live web update servers τους ... και επισης οταν γινει αυτο και ειναι ιδιο (πχ εχεις ηδη το 1.1.1.2 που εβαλα πριν καιρο) μπορει να μην σου στειλει ειδοποιηση μεσα απο το μοντεμ, ακομα και αν εχει ανεβει στο live web update server



> Αν το βάλω χειροκίνητα θα χάσει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις (static IPs κτλ);


Οχι κραταει τις ρυθμισεις ως εχει ...
εκτος αν του κανεις reset απο το κουμπακι
Επειδη εχει μεγαλες αλλαγες και προσθεση ρυθμισεων καποιες φορες ειναι καλο να γινεται reset και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη για καλη λειτουργηκοτητα
πχ εδω φιλος δεν του επερνε την iptv και μετα απο reset ηταν οκ (post 3)
(παροτι η ασος δεν το λεει να γινεται ... η εμπειρια αλλα δειχνει)
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us
Αν εχεις πολλες ρυθμισεις και ειναι φασαρια φυσικα ασε το ετσι χωρις reset ... αλλα αν δεις οτι καπου κανει θεμα, ενω πριν δουλευε καποια ρυθμιση οκ, τοτε ειναι υποψιας



> Ή είναι το ίδιο και με τους δύο τρόπους;


Το ιδιο ειναι ...
απλα αν ειναι το ιδιο λογισμικο (πχ εχεις ηδη την βετα 1.1.1.2 που εβαλα πριν καιρο) και δοκιμασεις να το ξαναπερασεις ετσω και απο το official πλεον ... εφοσον ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο, θα σου γραψει μηνυμα οτι ηδη υπαρχει το λογισμικο (θα το εντοπισει) και θα γινει cancel / ακυρωση η εργασια της αναβαθμησης

----------


## Diagrafeas

> μεσα...


OK ευχαριστώ.

----------


## followgr

Καλησπέρα.

Ενώ έχω περασμένο το 1.1.1.2 αν πατήσω check μου λέει ότι έχει βγει καινούργιο και μου προτείνει να το κατεβάσει και να το περάσει.

Αν δεχτώ, κατεβάζει το 1.1.1.2 και το περνάει πάλι. Αν κάνω πάλι check κάνει πάλι το ίδιο.

Το έχω 3 μέρες το router και είναι πολύ καλό , δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κάποιο πρόβλημα, μόνο αυτό το περίεργο με το firmware check.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα.
> 
> Ενώ έχω περασμένο το 1.1.1.2 αν πατήσω check μου λέει ότι έχει βγει καινούργιο και μου προτείνει να το κατεβάσει και να το περάσει.
> 
> Αν δεχτώ, κατεβάζει το 1.1.1.2 και το περνάει πάλι. Αν κάνω πάλι check κάνει πάλι το ίδιο.
> 
> Το έχω 3 μέρες το router και είναι πολύ καλό , δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κάποιο πρόβλημα, μόνο αυτό το περίεργο με το firmware check.


οκ ευχαριστω για το οτι δειχνει συνεχεια το οτι υπαρχει καινουριο λογισμικο μαλλον καποιο θεμα στο live web server, εχει ξανα γινει στο παρελθον με το live web server

για το οτι περναει το ιδιο λογισμικο καποιο προβλημα θα υπαρχει, κανονικα επρεπε μολια αρχισει να το περναει (υστερα απο λιγα δευτερα) να κανει cancel το iδιο λογισμικο την δευτερη φορα που θα περαστει ... δηλαδη να ακυρωνει την αναβαθμηση με το ιδιο λογισμικο και να κανει επανακινηση ολο το μοντεμ ... οποτε αφου εσενα περναει ολο το λογισμικο 2 & 3 φορες θα αναφερθει ... αλλα απο οτι καταλαβα θα ελεγα να του κανεις reset και να δεις να κανει το ιδιο προβλημα στο να περναει 2 φορες το ιδιο λογισμικο

----------


## Diagrafeas

> Καλησπέρα.
> 
> Ενώ έχω περασμένο το 1.1.1.2 αν πατήσω check μου λέει ότι έχει βγει καινούργιο και μου προτείνει να το κατεβάσει και να το περάσει.
> 
> Αν δεχτώ, κατεβάζει το 1.1.1.2 και το περνάει πάλι. Αν κάνω πάλι check κάνει πάλι το ίδιο.
> 
> Το έχω 3 μέρες το router και είναι πολύ καλό , δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κάποιο πρόβλημα, μόνο αυτό το περίεργο με το firmware check.


Και εμένα το ίδιο μου λέει αλλά το αγνόησα. Μπορεί με reset να φτιάξει όπως λέει ο φίλος πιο πάνω αλλά δεν έχω κάνει ούτε εγώ.

----------


## babis3g

ειναι σιγουρα θεμα στο live web server και οχι μοντεμ, συμβαινει κατα διαστηματα πχ εδω με αλλο μοντελο
https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...Language=en-us

----------


## followgr

@babis3g

ipv6 Forthnet υποστηρίζει;

Και αν ναι βλέπω στο site της Forthnet έχει 3:

DS-Lite (ενεργό)

IPv6-only (ενεργό)

IPv6 Static (ενεργό)

- - - Updated - - -




> @babis3g
> 
> ipv6 Forthnet υποστηρίζει;
> 
> Και αν ναι βλέπω στο site της Forthnet έχει 3:
> 
> DS-Lite (ενεργό)
> 
> IPv6-only (ενεργό)
> ...



Απ' ότι κατάλαβα από το site της Forthnet, το DS-Lite είναι αυτό που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω, οπότε το ερώτημα είναι αν το ASUS το υποστηρίζει.

----------


## cca

> @babis3g
> 
> ipv6 Forthnet υποστηρίζει;
> 
> Και αν ναι βλέπω στο site της Forthnet έχει 3:
> 
> DS-Lite (ενεργό)
> 
> IPv6-only (ενεργό)
> ...


Μάλλον κάτι έχεις καταλάβει λάθος, αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι τα πιλοτικά προγράμματα της Forthnet σχετικά με το IPv6. DSL-Lite ελάχιστα router υποστηρίζουν για την ώρα και να εύχεσαι να μην χρειαστεί να το χρησιμοποιήσεις σύντομα γιατί αυτό σημαίνει ότι δε θα έχεις κανονική διεύθυνση IPv4 αλλά θα την μοιράζεσαι με άλλους.

Για απλό IPv6 που θέλεις, χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος "native IPv6".

----------


## babis3g

οχι δεν εχει full ipv6 παρα μονο 6rd που δεν παιζει με Ελληνικους παροχους ... ειπαν οτι θα μπει (συντομα πιστευω πλεον) ... μαζι με Adaptive QoS
http://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1010934/
 και αυτα

1. Web History feature, with ability to save the Web History data to USB disk every 12 hours automatically
2. ASUS Router App Support.
3. IPv6 6rd bug fix,
4. ESNP(ADSL) for more models. <---- (μπηκε ηδη με το 1.1.1.2)
5. Jumbo Frame support for certain models.
6. AiCloud - Smart sync.

----------


## followgr

> οχι δεν εχει full ipv6 παρα μονο 6rd που δεν παιζει με Ελληνικους παροχους ... ειπαν οτι θα μπει (συντομα πιστευω πλεον) ... μαζι με Adaptive QoS
> http://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1010934/
>  και αυτα
> 
> 1. Web History feature, with ability to save the Web History data to USB disk every 12 hours automatically
> 2. ASUS Router App Support.
> 3. IPv6 6rd bug fix,
> 4. ESNP(ADSL) for more models. <---- (μπηκε ηδη με το 1.1.1.2)
> 5. Jumbo Frame support for certain models.
> 6. AiCloud - Smart sync.


Οπότε με λίγα λόγια ακόμα δεν υποστηρίζει το DS-Lite ;

- - - Updated - - -




> Μάλλον κάτι έχεις καταλάβει λάθος, αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι τα πιλοτικά προγράμματα της Forthnet σχετικά με το IPv6. DSL-Lite ελάχιστα router υποστηρίζουν για την ώρα και να εύχεσαι να μην χρειαστεί να το χρησιμοποιήσεις σύντομα γιατί αυτό σημαίνει ότι δε θα έχεις κανονική διεύθυνση IPv4 αλλά θα την μοιράζεσαι με άλλους.
> 
> Για απλό IPv6 που θέλεις, χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος "native IPv6".


Ναι για το πιλοτικό της Forthnet μιλάω.

Ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω.


Στο native ipv6 που λες , απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω έχεις μόνο ipv6 άρα στην παρούσα φάση είναι προτιμότερο το ds-lite. Εκτός αν και στο native ipv6 παίρνεις και ipv4 και δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι σωστά.

----------


## babis3g

> Οπότε με λίγα λόγια ακόμα δεν υποστηρίζει το DS-Lite ;


οχι δεν υποστηριζει και δεν θα υποστηριζει τετοια ρυθμιση για αρκετο καιρο μιας και δεν την ζητανε (και στα forum τους παγκοσμια που βλεπω για DS-Lite) ... για ipv6 μονο αυτα ειναι μελλοντικα σχεδια (συντομα πλεον πιστευω)

Native Mode - run dhcp6s/Radvd 
Tunnel: 
6RD, 6to4, and 6in4

Θα το ξανα τεσεκαρω παντως

----------


## cca

Native IPv6 σημαίνει IPv6 κατευθείαν από τον πάροχο με dhcp ή radvd, συνήθως σαν dual stack μαζί με κανονική IPv4. Το dslite όπως είπε ο Μπάμπης είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα για να το υποστιρίξουν, μόνο κατι ISP στην Γερμανία έχω ακούσει να το χρησιμοποιούν αλλά με λειψή υλοποίηση κι αυτοί (δεν υποστηρίζουν τον AFTR για άνοιγμα Ports σε IPv4).

----------


## followgr

Λοιπόν νομίζω ότι άρχισα να βγάζω μια άκρη.

Στο http://ipv6.forthnet.gr/?page_id=496 λέει:

Dual-Stack (ανενεργό)

DS-Lite (ενεργό)

IPv6-only (ενεργό)

IPv6 Static (ενεργό)

Απ' ότι κατάλαβα το Dual-Stack έχει βγει από το πιλοτικό στάδιο και λειτουργεί πλέον κανονικά.

"Το IPv6 (για την ακρίβεια Dual-Stack) είναι σε πλήρη παραγωγή στην Forthnet από την 1η Απριλίου 2013."

Αυτό μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω απ' ότι κατάλαβα σωστά;

----------


## babis3g

Αν θυμαμαι καλα με το dsl ac68u που εχει ιδιες ρυθμισεις native (που θα μπουνε ιδιες ipv6 ρυθμισεις και στο dsl ac56u καθως και σε αλλα μοντελα της σειρας λογισμικων 1.1.1.2 για οσους διαβαζουν το topic) το native δουλευει οκ με forthnet

----------


## followgr

> Αν θυμαμαι καλα με το dsl ac68u που εχει ιδιες ρυθμισεις native (που θα μπουνε ιδιες ipv6 ρυθμισεις και στο dsl ac56u καθως και σε αλλα μοντελα της σειρας λογισμικων 1.1.1.2 για οσους διαβαζουν το topic) το native δουλευει οκ με forthnet


Λέγοντας "native";

----------


## babis3g

εδω μια ιδεα με το native απο το dsl ac68u που ειμαι σιγουρος θα ειναι το ιδιο συντομα



- - - Updated - - -

Επισης για αλλο ενα θεμα που ανφερθηκε πιο πανω με το κιτρινο θαυμαστικο που αναβοσβηνει συνεχεια ... φαινεται bug & θα κοιταχτει
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

ευχαριστουμε, τυχον προβληματα τα αναφερεται να ελενχονται  :Smile:  η Asus τα φτιαχνει συνεχεια και εχουν κανει σχετικα καλη δουλεια τελευταια

----------


## babis3g

τελικα βλεπω οτι το εβαλαν, απο το Ν17 η φωτογραφια, αλλα σιγουρα θα ειναι το ιδιο και στο dsl ac56u με το καλο στο επομενο λογισμικο
Dual Stack Lite

----------


## jmakro

Crazy sundays
http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac56u-...r-p-PER.617547

----------


## babis3g

αυτη και αν ειναι προσφορα στα 104 ευρω  :One thumb up:  με αρκετα δυνατο hardware και αρκετε ρυθμισεις γραμμης
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1463762848

----------


## gacp

@babis3g αν έχει κάποιος ήδη το ASUS DSL-N17U αξίζει να πάει σε DSL-AC56U ?
Καταλαβαίνω ότι η διαφορά είναι το 5g και η επιπλέον ram.
Θα υπάρξει κάποια στιγμή διαφοροποίηση σε θέμα λογισμικού ?

----------


## babis3g

> @babis3g αν έχει κάποιος ήδη το ASUS DSL-N17U αξίζει να πάει σε DSL-AC56U ?
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι η διαφορά είναι το 5g και η επιπλέον ram.
> Θα υπάρξει κάποια στιγμή διαφοροποίηση σε θέμα λογισμικού ?


Ν17
128 ddr3 ram, 2,4G, 750mhz processor
ac56
256 ddr3 ram, 2,4/5G, 750 processor

το ac56 θα παρει καποια στιγμη και το adaptive qos
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...6&d=1428931803
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...9&d=1448477385

οποτε εξαρταται απο τον χρηστη ... πχ για εμενα πανω απο 8-9 συκευες δεν μπαινουν ποτε επανω αρα το Ν17 καλυπτε ανετα
(λεω καλυπτε γιατι εφαγε κεραυνο και το dsl δεν δουλευει πλοεν)

το 5G αν και εχω 2 συκευες σε αυτην την μπαντα, δεν το δουλευω γιατι εδω σε χωριο με ενδιαφερει η 2,4 που παει πιο μακρυα οποτε δεν εχω θεμα με γεματη 2,4 μπαντα
Το adaptive qos οι 8-9 συκευες δεν ειναι ολες μαζι ταυτοχρονα ...  πολυ σπανια τωρα το καλοκαιρι να συμβει, οποτε δεν το πολυ παιζω, συνηθως χρησιμοποιω το bandwith limiter ... οποτε αν εισαι απο τους χρηστες που χρησιμοποιουν το bandwidth limiter, το adaptive qos δεν θα σου χρησιμευσει (η το ενα , η το αλλο , δεν παιζουν και τα 2 ταυτοχρονα)

Το dsl ειναι εξισου ιδιο mediatek και παει και αυτο 1 - 1,5 mgps λιγο πιο κατω (αλλα τωρα που εχει καλο καιρο το φερνω στα ισια του με το stability

Τα λεω ολα αυτα, ενω τα ξερεις ... γιατι αν καποιος εχει λιγους χρηστες στο σπιτι, ισως να μην αξιζει η αλλαγη ...για εμενα δεν αξιζει εκτος αν καποιος θελει το 5G ... επισης προσωπικα στο Ν17 με την 1.1.2.0_xxxxx εχει μπει το web history που με ενδιαφερει, & ipv6,   ... οποτε με καλυπτε πληρως το Ν17 (και το dsl ac52u που εχω .. ακομα δεν εχει το adaptive qos)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...8&d=1428931807

Αλλα αν θελεις να αναβαθμησεις καποια στιγμη ... κοιτα και αυτο που εχει καλυτερο σημα απο το Ν17 και θα μπει και σε αυτο adaptive qos, και το ac ειναι μεχρι 800 mhz σαν το ac56u ... πιστευω καποια στιγμη να ειναι προσφορα στα 90-100
(128 ddr3 ram / 750 mhz)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...28adsl-vdsl%29

----------


## followgr

> Crazy sundays
> http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac56u-...r-p-PER.617547


Τρομερή τιμή!!!

Ποιο φθηνά απ' ότι το πήρα εγώ πριν ένα μήνα(117€), που δουλεύω στο e-shop...

----------


## babis3g

> Τρομερή τιμή!!!
> 
> Ποιο φθηνά απ' ότι το πήρα εγώ πριν ένα μήνα(117€), που δουλεύω στο e-shop...


Μεγεια! σε προλαβανε, κοιτα στο πιο πανω ποστ 109  :Smile:

----------


## followgr

> Μεγεια! σε προλαβανε, κοιτα στο πιο πανω ποστ 109


Ναι εκεί πήγαινε το σχόλιο μου, η προσφορά είναι καλύτερη ακόμα και από αυτήν που έκαναν σε μένα ως υπάλληλο πριν ένα μήνα.

----------


## tarmon

Γεια σας.Το πήρα προχθές με την προσφορά.Δυστυχώς "χάθηκε" η σύνδεση ethernet του εκτυπωτή (epson PX830FWD).Mε το προηγούμενο modem Netgear d6000 δούλευε μια χαρά.Mε απεγκατάσταση και προσπάθεια για ξαναεγκατασταση δεν προχωρά το setup του εκτυπωτή επειδή δεν τον βρίσκει συνδεδεμένο.Δεν πείραξα κάτι στο windows απλά σύνδεσα το καλώδιο στο Asus.Θέλει κάποια ρύθμιση το modem ή είναι θέμα software?Από το Asus απενεργοποίησα το Firewall μπας και φταιει αυτό αλλά τίποτα.

----------


## babis3g

Μεγεια, Δοκιμασες να πας στο usb application > network printer server > και καταβασε αυτο για windows
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neFK-I_G90w

----------


## tarmon

Ευχαριστω.Αυτό αν κατάλαβα καλά είναι για σύνδεση  στο usb του μόντεμ. Εγώ θέλω να  έχω συνδεδεμένο τον Epson  σε κάποιο lan port του Asus

----------


## babis3g

θα το ρωτησω αν υπαρχει θεμα με το Asus αφου δεν βρισκει το lan του modem

----------


## tarmon

Tά lan ports πάντως δεν είναι χαλασμένα διότι το PC σε όποιο και να το συνδεσω μια χαρα δουλευει το ιντερνετ.Ότι άλλο συνδέσω όμως δεν το "βλεπει" το δικτυο.Δοκίμασα σε 3 διαφορετικα Windows που έχω σε 3 διαφορετικους σκληρούς.  Θα περιμένω ότι μάθεις. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## babis3g

Η Αsus λεει οτι υποστηριζει μονο τους παρακατω τροπους αν σου δουλεψουν
https://www.asus.com/support/faq/114046
https://www.asus.com/support/faq/114024

----------


## tarmon

> Η Αsus λεει οτι υποστηριζει μονο τους παρακατω τροπους αν σου δουλεψουν
> https://www.asus.com/support/faq/114046
> https://www.asus.com/support/faq/114024


Αρα θα πρέπει ακόμα καλά καλά δεν το αγόρασα να ψάξω κάτι άλλο.Διότι τον printer εύκολα τον βαζω στο usb.Αλλά δεν υποστηρίζει και καμιά άλλη συσκευή ethernet.(δοκιμασα να σεταρω extender και σκληρό τελικά τα καταφερα με το lan του λάπτοπ)Τότε τα Lan γιατί τα έχει το asus?Περίεργο...

----------


## babis3g

Μαλλον εχει να κανει με το λογισμικο, ναι ειναι περιεργο, αλλα δεν εχω ξανα δει οι αλλοι χρηστες δεν παραπονιουνται απο οσο ξερω για το printer/lans

----------


## tarmon

> Μαλλον εχει να κανει με το λογισμικο, ναι ειναι περιεργο, αλλα δεν εχω ξανα δει οι αλλοι χρηστες δεν παραπονιουνται απο οσο ξερω για το printer/lans


To printer δεν ειναι προβλημα αλλά οι υπόλοιπες ethernet συσκευές που έχω.Aλλά και πάλι περίεργο που έχει 4 lan το Asus αν δεν αναγνωρίζει συσκευές.Σ΄ευχαριστω πάντως για τις απαντήσεις και το ενδιαφέρον

----------


## babis3g

Νεο λογισμικο DSL-AC56U_1.1.2.0_112-g3e49b93 .... Θελει επαναφορα εργοστασιακων ρυθμισεων απο το κουμπακι πισω οσι περασουν την Βετα και υποψην επειδη εχουν γινει πολλες αλλαγες μπορει να υπαρχουν bugs
εχει μπει και ipv6
Για τις καινουριες αλλαγες/προσθεσεις ρυθμισεων και το λογισμικο εδω post #4
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...60606194329668

----------


## Raven84

> Νεο λογισμικο DSL-AC56U_1.1.2.0_112-g3e49b93 .... Θελει επαναφορα εργοστασιακων ρυθμισεων απο το κουμπακι πισω οσι περασουν την Βετα και υποψην επειδη εχουν γινει πολλες αλλαγες μπορει να υπαρχουν bugs
> εχει μπει και ipv6
> Για τις καινουριες αλλαγες/προσθεσεις ρυθμισεων και το λογισμικο εδω post #4
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...60606194329668


To link για να κατεβασουμε δεν υπαρχει  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ευχαριστω μολις το προσθεσα (το βαζω και εδω) μπορει να θελει μερικα refresh, και θελει και reset μετα την αναβαθμηση για καλη λειτουργικοτητα λεει η Asus
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...1DCA49E12BD20Y

----------


## Raven84

:Clap:

----------


## babis3g

προσφορα στα 100 για μια εβομαδα ehop crazy sundays

----------


## nasosmp

Καλησπέρα. Το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς με OTETV;

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα. Το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς με OTETV;


ειναι ολοιδιο με το Ν17 (οταν βγαινει προσφορα ειναι στα 65) / dsl ac52 (οταν βγαινει προσφορα ειναι στα 80) απο μενου και ρυθμισεις ... οποτε ναι θα παιξει και αυτο σιγουρα, δες εδω με vdsl
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...B1#post5940657

για adsl εχω οδηγο εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...22#post5988522

----------


## jimakos234

Καλησπερα στην παρεα.
Εχω ενα προβληματακι με το εν λογο router. Το εχω παρει απο εξω (amazon italy) πριν κανα4μηνο, αλλα δεν νομιζω να παιζει καποιο ρολο αυτο
Αρκετες φορες νιωθω το ethernet(10 μετρα καλωδιο) να σερνεται, πιο σπανια μπορει να φαω και timeouts (πχ aliexpress,kariera) , ενω το wifi είναι αισθητα πιο γρήγορο που το εχω δοκιμασει σε ιδια σιτε κατω απο ιδιες συνθηκες, με πανω συνδεδεμενες 7 συσκευες. τέλος να προσθεσω ότι το router μπορει να δειχνει οτι ειναι πανω 6 συσκευες οταν για παραδειγμα έχουν κλεισει 4 και είναι ανοιχτες 2, πραγμα που ανανεώνει μετα απο 2-3 λεπτα, αφου μπω στην σελιδα του router . Αξιζει να σημειωθει οτι σε αλλο σπιτι με 4 συσκευες και forthnet δεν αντιμετωπιζα προβλημα, ενω τωρα με την wind παρατηρω το φαινομενο αυτο. εχω κανει και reset Και δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειδα καποια αλλαγη. 
Τι μπορει να φταιει? παιζει να θελει καποια ρυθμιση που δεν γνωριζω? Επισις το QOS το εχω ενεργοποιημενο

----------


## babis3g

-Δοκιμασε αλλο καλωδιο, ισως να εχει προβλημα η να μην ειναι καλη ποιοτητα
-Δοκιμασε αλλο Lan, αν κανει το ιδιο (σε παλιο asus n55 μερικα ηταν πιο αργα σε ταχυτητα)
-Δοκιμασε να κλεισεις το QoS (αν ειναι θεμα κατι στις ρυθμισεις)
-Δοκιμασε αλλο λογισμικο, αν ειναι θεμα λογισμικου

----------


## jimakos234

> -Δοκιμασε αλλο καλωδιο, ισως να εχει προβλημα η να μην ειναι καλη ποιοτητα
> -Δοκιμασε αλλο Lan, αν κανει το ιδιο (σε παλιο asus n55 μερικα ηταν πιο αργα σε ταχυτητα)
> -Δοκιμασε να κλεισεις το QoS (αν ειναι θεμα κατι στις ρυθμισεις)
> -Δοκιμασε αλλο λογισμικο, αν ειναι θεμα λογισμικου


-2 λαν καλωδια εχω δοκιμασει, ιδια συμπεριφορα (μηπως θελει αυτα που εχουν ενα μεταλικο περιβλημα λογο αποστασης?)
-σε οποιο απο τα 4 το βαλω ειναι το ιδιο, και εχω αλλαξει και ethernet στο pc για να ειμαι σιγουρος ( εχω βαλει και μια pci-e καρτα αλλα τιποτα)
-θα το δοκιμασω 
- που μπορω να βρω το παλαιοτερο?

----------


## babis3g

ΑΝ με 2 καλωδια κανει το ιδιο, μαλλον δεν θα φταιει αυτο, τωρα λογικα δεν νομιζω να θελει sealed (μεταλλικο περιβλημα) γιατι τα lan του asus δεν εχουν γειωση, οποτε δεν νομιζω να οφελησει
Για παλαιοτερο λογισμικο, εχω beta στις πιο πισω σελιδες, εδω το πιο τελευταιο
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...57#post5951257
και για official εδω
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-A...Desk_Download/

----------


## jimakos234

> snip


 θα δοκιμασω σημερα χωρις QOS, αν δεν γινει κατι αυριο θα περασω παλαιοτερο firmware και ξαναδοκιμαζω- αναφερω.
Ευχαριστω και παλι  :Smile:

----------


## jimakos234

λοιπον, ενα update επι του θεματος. Με κλειστο το QOS ελαχιστα καλυτερα τα πραγματα, αλλα γινεται σφαγη με πολλες συσκευες πανω. Με bandwith limiter λιγο καλυτερα, αλλα  μπορω να πω  οτι ακομα εχει disconnects. 
Mε παλαιοτερα firmware τα ιδια. Αρα απο εδω και περα τι γινεται? Μηπως να δω τιποτα στις ρυθμισεις απο τον παροχο?

----------


## babis3g

> λοιπον, ενα update επι του θεματος. Με κλειστο το QOS ελαχιστα καλυτερα τα πραγματα, αλλα γινεται σφαγη με πολλες συσκευες πανω. Με bandwith limiter λιγο καλυτερα, αλλα  μπορω να πω  οτι ακομα εχει disconnects. 
> Mε παλαιοτερα firmware τα ιδια. Αρα απο εδω και περα τι γινεται? Μηπως να δω τιποτα στις ρυθμισεις απο τον παροχο?


Αποσυνδεσεις εννοεις στο ασυρματο η στην γραμμη?
μηπως δεν εχεις αρκετο bandwidth η ειναι προβληματικη η γραμμη? γιατι εχει μνημη ram 256 ddr3 και δεν επρεπε να εχει θεμα
Αν νομιζεις οτι φταει το ασυρματο (υπαρχουν υποψιες οτι αν συνδεονται αλλες συσκευες γοντατιζει, οποτε η λυση ειναι αποσυνδεση στο ασυρματο και συνδεση ξανα για τωρα)
Ανεβασε στατιστικα γραμμης γιατι αν εχει πολυ ping  η λαθη μπορει να οφειλεται και σε χασιμο πακετων

----------


## jimakos234

> Αποσυνδεσεις εννοεις στο ασυρματο η στην γραμμη?
> μηπως δεν εχεις αρκετο bandwidth η ειναι προβληματικη η γραμμη? γιατι εχει μνημη ram 256 ddr3 και δεν επρεπε να εχει θεμα
> Αν νομιζεις οτι φταει το ασυρματο (υπαρχουν υποψιες οτι αν συνδεονται αλλες συσκευες γοντατιζει, οποτε η λυση ειναι αποσυνδεση στο ασυρματο και συνδεση ξανα για τωρα)
> Ανεβασε στατιστικα γραμμης γιατι αν εχει πολυ ping  η λαθη μπορει να οφειλεται και σε χασιμο πακετων


Το εθεσα λαθος, οχι αποσυνδεσεις, timeouts ηθελα να πω σε αρκετα site.24 wind εχω και γραφει μεσα 17 down /1 up
Το ασυρματο κανει σαν να αποθηκευει τις συσκευες, ακομα και αν αυτες εχουν αποσυνδεθει (πχ γραφει 6 clients (και τους εμφανιζει και σαν wired), την στιγμη που μπορει να ειναι μονο 1, και περναει κανενα λεπτο μεχρι να κανει update σε 1)
Αυτα εδω η καποια αλλη καρτέλα?


*Spoiler:*

----------


## babis3g

στο clients πραγματι αν ειναι πολλες συσκευες εχει θεμα εκει, δεν δειχνει παντα σωστα, μιλησα στην asus και για το δικο μου μοντελο (dsl ac52) και μου λενε του κανουν improvements συνεχεια, πρεπει να κανεις συνεχεια refresh
Αυτους που εμφανιζει σαν wired πρεπει μολις να εχουν ξεσυνδεθει, αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος, παντως το εχω αναφερει
Πανω πανω σε αυτο στειλε feedback να το αναφερεις, οσο ποιο πολλοι τοσο πιο γρηγορα πιστευω να το ξανα κοιταξουν, θα τους το ξανα αναφερω οτι κανουν παραπονα

Τωρα για τα time outs αν ειναι με ασυρματο προφανως καποιο θεμα εκει, αλλαζεις καναλι, δοκιμαζεις μονο με το n αν κανει διαφορα και με το bandwith 20 η 40 αν βοηθησει, βαλε το ψηλα και καθαρα καπου χωρις εμποδια

Η γραμμη φαινεται καλη ... Αν κανει time outs και με καλωδιο δοκιμασε ανα διαστηματα tracert σε καποιο site που εχει προβλημα, πχ
tracert www.wind.gr
και κοιτας τα hoops, αν στο πρωτο ειναι πολυ, εχει θεμα το modem, αν στο 2ο και μετα ειναι πολυ τοτε ο παροχος, και κοιτας εσωτερικη εγκατασταση, καλωδια, αλλαγη φιλτρα κλπ

Τωρα για τις ρυθμισεις, εξαρταται απο την καθε γραμμη, συνηθως απο το εργοστασιο ειναι οκ στις περισσοτερες γραμμες
Εδω μια ιδεα περιπου για να ξερεις τι να πειραξεις (αν χρειαστει)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...42#post6001142

Δοκιμασε και αυτες τις ρυθμισεις



- - - Updated - - -

Επισης κοιτα και τους dns servers μηπως εχουν θεμα, δοκιμασε λιγες μερες της google

----------


## jimakos234

Eυχαριστω φιλε μου, θα δοκιμασω τα settings που μου ειπες και θα πω τι εστι σε 2-3 μερες.
Timeouts εχω και σε απλα site, ακομα και εδώ εφαγα timeout προσαθωντας να κανω ποστ ( με το Ethernet)

----------


## babis3g

κοιτα με το tracert οταν γινεται, αν δειξει κατι και αλλαξε dns server για δοκιμη
πχ tracert www.adslgr.com

----------


## jimakos234

τι αποτελεσμα περιμενω για να καταλαβω οτι κατι παει λαθος??

----------


## babis3g

> τι αποτελεσμα περιμενω για να καταλαβω οτι κατι παει λαθος??


Tο πρωτο hoop αν ειναι με καλωδιο πανω απο 1-5 ms (αφου εχεις μακρυ καλωδιο) αν ειναι με ασυρματο πανω απο 20-30 (Αλλα εξατραται και την αποσταση που ειναι μaκρυα το modem)
Και στα υπολοιαπα αν δεις νουμερα 60-100 και ανω
Βαλε 1-2 tracert να δουμε (οταν υπαρχει το προβλημα)

πχ εδω φαινεται φυσιολογικο ... αλλα βλεπω οτι πηρε πολυ ωρα για να ολοκληρωθει η διαδρομη, υποπτο




> Tracing route to www.wind.gr [79.107.98.11]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  router.asus.com [192.168.1.1]
>   2     7 ms     6 ms     7 ms  80.106.108.66
>   3    10 ms    10 ms    10 ms  79.128.248.193
>   4    20 ms    20 ms    20 ms  thes-crsb-ioan7609a-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.228.153]
>   5    24 ms    24 ms    25 ms  thes-crsa-thes-crsb-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.224.161]
>   6    23 ms    24 ms    23 ms  79.128.224.253
> ...

----------


## Spyrus The Great

Όσοι έχετε κάνει Guest Network, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να γίνει Bridge μεταξύ αυτού και του Main Network;
Θέλω να κάνω το εξής σενάριο:
Το Laptop να παίζει στο κανονικό με 5GHz 802.11ac, αλλά ο εκτυπωτής να είναι στο Guest Network 2.4GHz 802.11n
και να μπορώ να εκτυπώνω από το Laptop.

Στη χειρότερη βάζω τον εκτυπωτή στη USB.

Επίσης, αν φτιάξω δίκτυο 5GHz ac+n, όταν δε θα υπάρχει συσκευή 'n', αυτόματα ο router το γυρνάει σε 'ac'
και όταν αυτή ξαναμπεί σε 'n';

----------


## babis3g

> Όσοι έχετε κάνει Guest Network, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να γίνει Bridge μεταξύ αυτού και του Main Network;
> Θέλω να κάνω το εξής σενάριο:
> Το Laptop να παίζει στο κανονικό με 5GHz 802.11ac, αλλά ο εκτυπωτής να είναι στο Guest Network 2.4GHz 802.11n
> και να μπορώ να εκτυπώνω από το Laptop.
> 
> Στη χειρότερη βάζω τον εκτυπωτή στη USB.
> 
> Επίσης, αν φτιάξω δίκτυο 5GHz ac+n, όταν δε θα υπάρχει συσκευή 'n', αυτόματα ο router το γυρνάει σε 'ac'
> και όταν αυτή ξαναμπεί σε 'n';


εχω ρωτησει το ατομο που μιλαω και πιστευω να μου πει ... αλλα απο βδομαδα, γιατι εκει που ειναι, εχουν bank holiday και μετα Σ/Κ ειναι κλειστα

----------


## Spyrus The Great

> εχω ρωτησει το ατομο που μιλαω και πιστευω να μου πει ... αλλα απο βδομαδα, γιατι εκει που ειναι, εχουν bank holiday και μετα Σ/Κ ειναι κλειστα


Υπάρχει μια επιλογή 'Access Intranet' που πιστεύω θα κάνει τη δουλειά ... ;

----------


## babis3g

Το σκεφτηκα και εγω, αλλα νομιζω αυτη η ρυθμιση νομιζω ειναι για παρoυν οι guest προσβαση στα μενου του asus. Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν δινει προσβαση και σε αλλα θεματα. Ρωτησα και οταν ξανα ανοιξουν θα ξερω σιγουρα

----------


## jimakos234

> -snip-


μετα απο 4-5 μερες, με τις ρυθμισεις που μου εδειξες, μπορω να πω οτι εχει βελτιωθει αρκετα η κατασταση, timouts σχεδον καθολου (1-2 μοναχα, αλλα με τον edge τα ιδια site φορτωναν κανονικα, μονο ο firefox εβγαζε θεμα)
Το μονο παραπονο ειναι αυτο με τις offline-συσκευες που παραμενουν , συμφωνα με το router, στο δικτυο, και πρεπει να μπαινω στην αρχικη να κανει refresh για να χαθουν, αλλιως μετα απο 7-8 συσκευες θεωριτικα συνδεδεμενες σερνεται λιγο.

----------


## babis3g

> μετα απο 4-5 μερες, με τις ρυθμισεις που μου εδειξες, μπορω να πω οτι εχει βελτιωθει αρκετα η κατασταση, timouts σχεδον καθολου (1-2 μοναχα, αλλα με τον edge τα ιδια site φορτωναν κανονικα, μονο ο firefox εβγαζε θεμα)
> Το μονο παραπονο ειναι αυτο με τις offline-συσκευες που παραμενουν , συμφωνα με το router, στο δικτυο, και πρεπει να μπαινω στην αρχικη να κανει refresh για να χαθουν, αλλιως μετα απο 7-8 συσκευες θεωριτικα συνδεδεμενες σερνεται λιγο.


το εχω αναφερει οτι χρηστες κανουν παραπονα τελευταια, γενικα και με ασυρματο, μαλλον κατι αλλαξαν στα τελευταια λογισμικα, ελπιζω το επομενο λογισμικο (πρεπει να ειναι συντομα) να ειναι καλυτερο (αν φταιει αυτο)

----------


## alexander28

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω και εγω σχετικα με το bandwidth limiter. Παρατηρω οτι μπορουμε να περιορισουμε την ταχυτητα που θα εχει η καθε συσκευη μας. Στην περιπτωση μου εχω 2 υπλογιστες συνδεδεμενους και θα ηθελα να μειωσω την ταχυτητα στον εναν στα 600kb/sec down και 50kb/sec up δηλαδη τα μισα που προσφερει η γραμμη μου. Ο λογος ειναι για gaming χωρις spikes. Το down γινεται απλα εβαλα την τιμη 6mb/s στο qos. Με το up ομως τι γινεται αφου η μικροτερη τιμη που επιτρεπεται (1mb/s) αντιστοιχει ηδη στο μεγιστο up της γραμμης μου. Με traditional qos και priorities κτλπ δεν γινεται τιποτα τα spikes ειναι παρα πολλα και ασταματητα.

----------


## babis3g

> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω και εγω σχετικα με το bandwidth limiter. Παρατηρω οτι μπορουμε να περιορισουμε την ταχυτητα που θα εχει η καθε συσκευη μας. Στην περιπτωση μου εχω 2 υπλογιστες συνδεδεμενους και θα ηθελα να μειωσω την ταχυτητα στον εναν στα 600kb/sec down και 50kb/sec up δηλαδη τα μισα που προσφερει η γραμμη μου. Ο λογος ειναι για gaming χωρις spikes. Το down γινεται απλα εβαλα την τιμη 6mb/s στο qos. Με το up ομως τι γινεται αφου η μικροτερη τιμη που επιτρεπεται (1mb/s) αντιστοιχει ηδη στο μεγιστο up της γραμμης μου. Με traditional qos και priorities κτλπ δεν γινεται τιποτα τα spikes ειναι παρα πολλα και ασταματητα.


 στα τελευταια λογισμικα μπορεις να βαλεις νουμερα οπως 0.8, 0.6, 0.2 κλπ ... αν δεν πιανει, η θα ειναι bug, η θα εχεις παλιο λογισμικο

----------


## alexander28

> στα τελευταια λογισμικα μπορεις να βαλεις νουμερα οπως 0.8, 0.6, 0.2 κλπ ... αν δεν πιανει, η θα ειναι bug, η θα εχεις παλιο λογισμικο


Firmware Version 1.1.1.2 λεει και οταν παταω να ψαξει για καινουριο λεει The router's current firmware is the latest version.
Το modem-router το παρελαβα πριν απο μια εβδομαδα περιπου και με μια αναβαθμιση εφτασε σε αυτην την εκδοση αν βοηθαει αυτο

----------


## babis3g

και δεν δεχεται 0,3 0,4 κλπ?

----------


## alexander28

> και δεν δεχεται 0,3 0,4 κλπ?


Οχι πεταει ειδοποιηση που λεει The minimum value is 1Mbps

----------


## babis3g

μαλλον εχει προβλημα θα το τσεκαρω μαζι τους, εναλλακτικα μπορεις να δοκιμασεις αυτο
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...11#post5994711
(αλλα με τα την αναβαθμηση θελει reset απο το κουμπακι πισω)

----------


## alexander28

Το εχω κανει πολλες φορες επανεκκινηση χειροκινητα απο εκεινο το κουμπι. Υπαρχει κατι που θα μπορουσα να δοκιμασω?

----------


## babis3g

συγνωμη δεν καταλαβα, τι κουμπι και επανακινηση εκανες? αν στο upload δεν δεχεται κατω απο 1 mbps οτι και να κανεις δεν θα βοηθησει, μονο με το beta λογισμικο ΑΝ το εχουν φτιαξει να δεχεται πιο κατω απο 1, και μολις το αναφερα για να το φτιαξουν στο επομενο λογισμικο

----------


## alexander28

> συγνωμη δεν καταλαβα, τι κουμπι και επανακινηση εκανες? αν στο upload δεν δεχεται κατω απο 1 mbps οτι και να κανεις δεν θα βοηθησει, μονο με το beta λογισμικο ΑΝ το εχουν φτιαξει να δεχεται πιο κατω απο 1, και μολις το αναφερα για να το φτιαξουν στο επομενο λογισμικο


Μετα την αναβαθμιση δεν ειχα το ρουτερ συνεχεια ανοικτο το ανοιγοκλεινα κατα διαστηματα με το κουμπι on/off απο πισω. Δεν εκανα καποιο hard reset η κατι αλλο. Εβαλα οταν το παρελαβα username και password του ISP ακολουθησε η αναβαθμιση και δεν μου ζητησε κατι απο αυτα ξανα

----------


## babis3g

> Μετα την αναβαθμιση δεν ειχα το ρουτερ συνεχεια ανοικτο το ανοιγοκλεινα κατα διαστηματα με το κουμπι on/off απο πισω. Δεν εκανα καποιο hard reset η κατι αλλο. Εβαλα οταν το παρελαβα username και password του ISP ακολουθησε η αναβαθμιση και δεν μου ζητησε κατι απο αυτα ξανα


ααα καταλαβα, ναι καλα κανεις και το κλεινεις οταν δεν το χρειαζεσαι, δεν παθαινει κατι, απλα αν περασεις εσυ το λογισμικο που εβαλα πιο πανω (αν αισθανεσαι οτι το beta ειναι οκ) μετα την αναβαθμηση (οταν τελειωσει) πατα το reset κουμπακι απο πισω για 4-6 δευτερα (για καλη λειτουργηκοτητα) θα χασεις ομως ετσι ολες τις ρυθμισεις ... αν δεν εχεις ορεξει για πειραματα, τοτε απλα περιμενεις το επομενο λογισμικο οταν ειναι ετοιμο

- - - Updated - - -

κανε υπομομη, μολις πηρα την πληροφορια απο την asus (που τελικα εχει προβλημα στο (band limit) αυτη η την αλλη βδομαδα θα βγει η 1.1.2.2 οπου θα φτιαχνει τα band limit προβληματα

- - - Updated - - -




> Όσοι έχετε κάνει Guest Network, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να γίνει Bridge μεταξύ αυτού και του Main Network;
> Θέλω να κάνω το εξής σενάριο:
> Το Laptop να παίζει στο κανονικό με 5GHz 802.11ac, αλλά ο εκτυπωτής να είναι στο Guest Network 2.4GHz 802.11n
> και να μπορώ να εκτυπώνω από το Laptop.
> 
> Στη χειρότερη βάζω τον εκτυπωτή στη USB.
> 
> Επίσης, αν φτιάξω δίκτυο 5GHz ac+n, όταν δε θα υπάρχει συσκευή 'n', αυτόματα ο router το γυρνάει σε 'ac'
> και όταν αυτή ξαναμπεί σε 'n';


το ατομο απο την Asus απαντησε το εξης

Guest Network > Access Intranet default Disabled ... πρεπει να το βαλεις στο enable ... και θα μπορεις να κανεις print απο το 5G στο 2,4


Στο δευτερο ερωτημα

Κασνονικα θα παραμεινει στο AC+N συνεχεια, αλλα εξαρταται και τις συσκευες, οποτες μπορει να γυρισει στο Ν, αλλα κανονικα εκτος αρποοπτου θα μενει συνεχεια και στα 2

----------


## Spyrus The Great

Μήπως όμως αυτό που λέω για Guest είναι άκυρο για την ανάγκη μου.
Έχω τις εξής συσκευές συνολικά:
1 κινητό και 1 λάπτοπ dual band AC->λογικά παίζουν στα 5GHz/ac
1 κινητό 2.4GHz/n
1 λάπτοπ 2.4GHz/b
και ο εκτυπωτής 2.4GHz/n
Επομένως, χωρίς να φτιάξω Guest, θα δουλεύουν τα μισά στα 2.4GHz και τα άλλα μισά στα 5GHz ή όλα στα 2.4GHz;
Αν κατάλαβα καλά το Concurrent Dual Band feature του router για Ν300+ΑC867 θα επιτρέπει όλες οι συσκευές να παίζουν
ταυτόχρονα στην band που μπορούν.

Το ότι μια συσκευή είναι 2.4GHz/b θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα να τα ρίξει όλα στα 2.4GHz;

----------


## babis3g

> Μήπως όμως αυτό που λέω για Guest είναι άκυρο για την ανάγκη μου.
> Έχω τις εξής συσκευές συνολικά:
> 1 κινητό και 1 λάπτοπ dual band AC->λογικά παίζουν στα 5GHz/ac
> 1 κινητό 2.4GHz/n
> 1 λάπτοπ 2.4GHz/b
> και ο εκτυπωτής 2.4GHz/n
> Επομένως, χωρίς να φτιάξω Guest, θα δουλεύουν τα μισά στα 2.4GHz και τα άλλα μισά στα 5GHz ή όλα στα 2.4GHz;
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά το Concurrent Dual Band feature του router για Ν300+ΑC867 θα επιτρέπει όλες οι συσκευές να παίζουν
> ταυτόχρονα στην band που μπορούν.
> ...


-εαν βαλεις ορισμενα στα 5G θα κλειδωνουν μονιμα παντα εκει (εφοσον το ssid & keys ειναι διαφορετικο απο του 2,4G)
-εαν βαλεις ορισμενα στο 2,4G θα κλειδωνουν μονιμα παντα εκει (εφοσον το ssid & keys ειναι διαφορετικο απο του 5G)
-εαν ομως εχεις το ιδιο ssid & keys και στις 2 μπαντες τοτε φανταζομαι θα κλειδωνουν αναμεικτα οπου νομιζει η συσκευη ειναι καλυτερα, οποτε πανω σε αυτο θα πρεπει να μπεις στη καθε μια καρτα της συσκευης για περαιτερω ρυθμισεις οπως roaming, transfer modes, powers κλπ αν μπορεις να κανεις κατι απο εκει

τωρα θα ξαναρωτησω αν μπορεις να κανεις παλι print απο την μια μπαντα στην αλλη ΑΝ δεν υπαρχει guest ενεργοποιημενο

ναι πιστευω υπαρχει περιπτωση μια συσκευη να ριξει στο b αν ειναι το mode στο αυτοματο (b+g+n) αλλα σπανια, ομως πιστευω μπορει να συμβει

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω και εγω σχετικα με το bandwidth limiter. Παρατηρω οτι μπορουμε να περιορισουμε την ταχυτητα που θα εχει η καθε συσκευη μας. Στην περιπτωση μου εχω 2 υπλογιστες συνδεδεμενους και θα ηθελα να μειωσω την ταχυτητα στον εναν στα 600kb/sec down και 50kb/sec up δηλαδη τα μισα που προσφερει η γραμμη μου. Ο λογος ειναι για gaming χωρις spikes. Το down γινεται απλα εβαλα την τιμη 6mb/s στο qos. Με το up ομως τι γινεται αφου η μικροτερη τιμη που επιτρεπεται (1mb/s) αντιστοιχει ηδη στο μεγιστο up της γραμμης μου. Με traditional qos και priorities κτλπ δεν γινεται τιποτα τα spikes ειναι παρα πολλα και ασταματητα.


Βρηκαν οτι πραγματι εχει θεμα εκει το upload limit και αν θελεις δοκιμαζεις αυτο που μολις μου το εδωσαν πριν λιγα λεπτα

*beta firmware DSL-AC56U_v9.1.2.2_7-gb77c13e.trx.zip*
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...9A22F681982BEY
το link μπορει να θελει λιγα refresh για να δουλεψει

Οτι προβλημα βρεθει ( η οποιος αλλος χρηστης το δοκιμασει) το αναφερετε γιατι εγω δεν εχω αυτο το μοντελο στην κατοχη μου για να παιξω μαζι του

----------


## Spyrus The Great

Babis ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Πότε βλέπεις να μπαίνει το AiProtection with Trend Micro™ for advanced security;

----------


## babis3g

> Babis ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Πότε βλέπεις να μπαίνει το AiProtection with Trend Micro™ for advanced security;


ειπαν οτι θα εμπαινε μεχρι το καλοκαιρι, αλλα το καλοκαιρι περασε, θα ξαναρωτησω τωρα που μου το θυμησες

- - - Updated - - -




> Babis ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Πότε βλέπεις να μπαίνει το AiProtection with Trend Micro™ for advanced security;





> ειπαν οτι θα εμπαινε μεχρι το καλοκαιρι, αλλα το καλοκαιρι περασε, θα ξαναρωτησω τωρα που μου το θυμησες


Εχω νεα, για το print με guest wifi ειπαμε οτι μπορεις να ενεργοποιησεις το intranet access, ΑΝ δεν υπαρχει guest network, ειτε ειναι στην 2,4 ειτε στην 5 ... κανει  print και απο τις 2, δεν παιζει ρολο

Για το adaptive qos, trendmicro security το δουλευουν και περιπου κατα Νοεμβριο θα ειναι ετοιμο (σημερα μου απαντησαν γρηγορα, ουτε τηλεφωνο να επερνα  :One thumb up:  )

Φανταζομαι θα ξερεις το μονο τροπο που κανει print to asus (μεσω usb)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neFK-I_G90w
http://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1011281/
το λεω γιατι μερικοι φιλοι δοκιμασαν μεσω lan και δεν παιζει

----------


## Spyrus The Great

Εγκατέστησα και εγώ το modem σε HOL, βάζοντας username/pass guest@hol.gr/guest.
Δεν έχω πειράξει ακόμα τίποτα.
Δείχνω πως ήμουν πριν με ZTE και πως μετά με το ASUS.
Το μόνο θέμα που παρατηρώ είναι πτώση στην ταχύτητα των torrents, ενώ στην αρχή πάνε καλά 1.2-1.4 ΜΒ/s, μετά πέφτουν στα 260KB/s και δεν καταλαβαίνω το γιατί.
Έκανα και εγκατάσταση τελευταίο firmware.
Επίσης δε χρειάστηκε να φτιάξω guest account, κανονικά είναι ο εκτυπωτής στο 2.4GHz και το laptop στα 5GHz.

----------


## jmakro

> Εγκατέστησα και εγώ το modem σε HOL, βάζοντας username/pass guest@hol.gr/guest.
> Δεν έχω πειράξει ακόμα τίποτα.
> Δείχνω πως ήμουν πριν με ZTE και πως μετά με το ASUS.
> Το μόνο θέμα που παρατηρώ είναι πτώση στην ταχύτητα των torrents, ενώ στην αρχή πάνε καλά 1.2-1.4 ΜΒ/s, μετά πέφτουν στα 260KB/s και δεν καταλαβαίνω το γιατί.
> Έκανα και εγκατάσταση τελευταίο firmware.
> Επίσης δε χρειάστηκε να φτιάξω guest account, κανονικά είναι ο εκτυπωτής στο 2.4GHz και το laptop στα 5GHz.


Στο ζτε εχεις attenuation 8 και στο ασους 9 ριχτο στο ασους να πας παραπανω!

----------


## Spyrus The Great

> Στο ζτε εχεις attenuation 8 και στο ασους 9 ριχτο στο ασους να πας παραπανω!


Ok, σήμερα θα κάνω πειραματισμούς. Τα torrent είχαν σκαμπανεβάσματα στην ταχύτητα, αλλά μιας και
έστηνα DLNA/Samba share εκείνη την ώρα δεν ξέρω μήπως είχα βαρύνει τον router.
Επίσης να πω πως δεν κατάφερα με DLNA να δω υπότιτλους, αλλά με Samba Share είμαι οκ.

----------


## babis3g

για τους torrents λογικα δεν επρεπε να εχει θεμα, αν εχεις υπομονη δοκιμασε το πιο τελευταιο λογισμικο σε μορφη betas

----------


## Spyrus The Great

Είναι οκ νομίζω τα torrents, μάλλον έπεσα σε κακή ώρα + ότι όπως είπα έστηνα services στον router (Samba, AsusCloud, Media server etc).

Είναι δύσκολο να μπει FLAC support στο Media Server/Ai Cloud;

----------


## followgr

> *beta firmware DSL-AC56U_v9.1.2.2_7-gb77c13e.trx.zip*
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...9A22F681982BEY
> το link μπορει να θελει λιγα refresh για να δουλεψει


Το έβαλα και απ' ότι βλέπω βάλανε native ipv6 ρύθμιση.

Stateless ή Stateful βάζουμε;

----------


## babis3g

> Το έβαλα και απ' ότι βλέπω βάλανε native ipv6 ρύθμιση.
> 
> Stateless ή Stateful βάζουμε;


Αν εισαι με forthnet, δες εδω αν βοηθησει
http://ipv6.forthnet.gr/

----------


## jimakos234

Μπορω να πω οτι το προβλημα με το wifi που ειχα αναφερει υπαρχει ακομα και στο beta firmware.  :Sad:

----------


## babis3g

> Μπορω να πω οτι το προβλημα με το wifi που ειχα αναφερει υπαρχει ακομα και στο beta firmware.


Mαλλον θα επεσες σε προβληματικο, γιατι απο οσο θυμαμαι πιο πισω ειχες καλα στοιχεια γραμμης και δοκιμασες παλαιο, καινουριο, και beta, ολα τα ιδιο προβλημα
Θα ελεγα να μιλησεις με το support απ ' ευθειας
https://vip.asus.com/VIP2/Services/Q...ery?lang=en-us

----------


## jimakos234

> Mαλλον θα επεσες σε προβληματικο, γιατι απο οσο θυμαμαι πιο πισω ειχες καλα στοιχεια γραμμης και δοκιμασες παλαιο, καινουριο, και beta, ολα τα ιδιο προβλημα
> Θα ελεγα να μιλησεις με το support απ ' ευθειας
> https://vip.asus.com/VIP2/Services/Q...ery?lang=en-us


Av ειναι τελικα πρόβλημα θα χρειαστει να το στειλω στο ιταλικο Αμαζον  :Sad: 
αναμενω απαντηση τωρα απο asus

----------


## babis3g

> Av ειναι τελικα πρόβλημα θα χρειαστει να το στειλω στο ιταλικο Αμαζον 
> αναμενω απαντηση τωρα απο asus


Ανανεωσε τι θα πουν

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

> Μπορω να πω οτι το προβλημα με το wifi που ειχα αναφερει υπαρχει ακομα και στο beta firmware.


με τι λογισμικο?(windows 10, 7, android κλπ)

----------


## babis3g

Να πω οτι το προβλημα με το ασυρματο, ΑΝ ειναι με W10 απο οτι φαινεται το κανει και σε αλλα modem, και μαλλον ειναι απο τα W10 ... εδω χρηστης εχει κανει video (αν βοηθησει καποιον) που μαλλον εχει αλλο modem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bdh-62iHLCE

----------


## jimakos234

> με τι λογισμικο?(windows 10, 7, android κλπ)





> Να πω οτι το προβλημα με το ασυρματο, ΑΝ ειναι με W10 απο οτι φαινεται το κανει και σε αλλα modem, και μαλλον ειναι απο τα W10 ... εδω χρηστης εχει κανει video (αν βοηθησει καποιον) που μαλλον εχει αλλο modem
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bdh-62iHLCE


Δεν ειναι θεμα pc, η συμπεριφορα του router ειναι το θεμα. Κραταει μεσα τις συσκευες σαν ενεργες ακομα και αν αποσυνδεθουν και τις εμφανιζει ως ethernet. με αποτελεσμα μετα απο ενα σημειο να σερνεται το ρουτερ. Συσκευες οοπως λαπτοπ,κινητα, Tablet klp και με QOS και χωρις . Τα Pc πανω εχουν windows 7/10 + arch linux.

----------


## babis3g

στο ac 52 που εχω τις εμφανιζει ως ethernet οταν εχουν φυγει απο το δικτυο οι συσκευες, εχει ενα μικρο θεμα εκει, πιστευω το ιδιο θα ισχυει και στο ac56 ... αλλα δεν νομιζω να φταιει αυτο
Eσυ εχεις δοκιμασει παλια / καινουρια λογισμικα, αλλαγη dns servers, καλωδια, καναλια στο ασυρματο, δοκιμασες ανοιχτο κλειστο qos κλπ ... αρα δεν φαινεται θεμα λογισμικου (αφου εβαλες και παλια που δεν εκαναν παραπονο, πλην απο ενα Ν14) και παλι το ιδο θεμα, αρα  πιστευω επεσες σε προβληματικο (πιθανον hardware) κατα την γνωμη μου

----------


## jimakos234

Τι να πω... Αναμενω και απαντηση απο asus Και βλεπουμε.

----------


## jimakos234

Καλησπέρα, μου απαντησαν και μου ειπαν οτι αποτελει firmware error. Πιο αναλυτικα




> Dear valued customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Asus support.
> 
> Regarding the below described case, the problem is caused due to a firmware bug.
> 
> We have forwarded the below correspondance to the responsible department of our HQ and requested for a new firmware version to be developed that fixes this issue.
> 
> Please check the Asus website periodically for new firmware versions.

----------


## babis3g

Ναι αλλα πες τους (αν δεν το ειπες) οτι και τα προηγουμενα firmware που δοκιμασες (1.1.0.8 / 1.1.0.9) εχουν το ιδιο θεμα, οποτε φταινε ακομα τα λογισμικα η το μηχανημα?
Δυστυχως στο pc που ειχα φυλαξει ολα τα λογισμικα που μου εδιναν χαλασε και επρεπε να γινει αναγκαστηκα reformat και εχασα ολα τα αρχεια, για να σου δωσω καποιο πολυ παλιο για δοκιμη
Παντως αν μου δωσουν κατι καινουριο θα το δωσω αμεσως

----------


## jimakos234

τελεια, σ' ευχαριστω. Οχι το αναφερα οτι έχω δοκιμασει ολα τα παλαιοτερα firmwares απο το site, και οτι βρίσκομαι στο τελευταιο Beta (που κατεβασα απο εδω) και πως εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα, αναλυτικότατα.

----------


## babis3g

δηλαδη οπως το καταλαβα ολα τα λογισμικα εχουν θεμα και ελπιζουν να φτιαχτει με το επομενο, για να δουμε, μακαρι, αλλα περιεργο ολα τα λογισμικα να σου κανουν θεμα, για να δουμε το επομενο, δεν νομιζω να αργησει

----------


## jimakos234

αναμενουμε και βλέπουμε :P

----------


## followgr

Προσφορά στο καινούργιο NEWSLETTER 96.9€.

http://www.e-shop.gr/newsletter/mail-161013_48200.html

----------


## Digitator

Όταν πατάω και με στέλνει στο site η τιμή δείχνει ακόμα 139.99€. Τι παίζει;

Edit: Μόλις είδα ότι απλά βάζεις offer code στην παραγγελία.

Εμένα γιατί δεν μου έχει έρθει αυτό το newsletter; Είμαι εγγεγραμμένος.

----------


## babis3g

ερχεται το newsletter αλλα καποιες φορες αργει πχ στα μισα των προσφορων, αυτο μου τυχαινει συνεχεια

----------


## antonisk2003

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Μόλις πήρα και εγω το router σήμερα και προσπαθώ να το ρυθμίσω για να έχω τη μέγιστη δυνατή ταχύτητα. Μπορείτε σας παρακαλώ να με βοηθήσετε λίγο? είναι λίγο πολύπλοκο.... ευχαριστώ πολυ.

----------


## babis3g

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Μόλις πήρα και εγω το router σήμερα και προσπαθώ να το ρυθμίσω για να έχω τη μέγιστη δυνατή ταχύτητα. Μπορείτε σας παρακαλώ να με βοηθήσετε λίγο? είναι λίγο πολύπλοκο.... ευχαριστώ πολυ.


Μεγεια  :One thumb up: 
Συνηθως οι εργοστασιακες ρυθμισεις στο administration > dsl settings ειναι ενταξει για τις πιο πολλες γραμμες,
ΑΝ θελεις να πειραξεις την ταχυτητα εκει στο dsl settings,
Κλεινεις το DLA (Dynamic line adjustment) και ενεργοποιεις το Stability Adjustment
Συνηθως με μειον (-) ανεβαζει το snr target γραμμης για καλυτερη σταθεροτητα (θυσιασμα ταχυτητας) αν η γραμμη εχει προβλημα
Και στα θετικα νουμερα (+) χαμηλωνει το snr για αυξηση ταχυτητας (πιο αστατη γραμμη σε μερικες περιπτωσεις

Ομως απο οτι βλεπω στην γραμμη σου, φαινεται να εχεις κλειδωμενο profile απο τον παροχο, οποτε δεν νομιζω να σε αφησει να κανεις καποια αλλαγη στην ταχυτητα, αν πραγματι εχεις κλειδωμενο profile (θα το καταλαβεις αν αλλαξεις το stability adjustment πχ δοκιμασε στο +4 και δεν αλλαξει το Data Rate απο 8192 σε παραπανω πχ  12000, σημ,αινει η γραμμη σου εχει περιορισμο...
επισης εχεις χαμηλη ταχυτητα για την γραμμη σου (πιθανον απο καποια παλια βλαβη σου αλλαξαν profile)

----------


## antonisk2003

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση! Ναι τελικά έχω κλειδωμένο προφιλ πήρα στον οτε και μου το επιβεβαίωσαν. τους είπα να το γυρίσουν σε 12αρι. έχω περάσει μια τραγική κατάσταση και αν σας την πω θα γελάτε μέχρι δακρύων! το αποτέλεσμα? είχε πρόβλημα του ρουτερ του οτε! οχι σαν συσκευή γτ εκανα αντικατάσταση αλλά σαν κατασκευή! το hybrid router huawei γιατί είχα και το booster κλειδώνει μόνο του σε annex m και δεν υπάρχει καμία επιλογή για να αλλάξει αυτό. το αποτέλεσμα? απο τα 10500 (μετρημένα από τον τεχνικό μέσα στο σπίτι μου με δική του συσκευή) έπιανα 8000 το ανώτερο!!!! μετά από άπειρες δοκιμές από τον οτε μου κλείδωσαν τελικά τη γραμμή σε 8αρα γτ εκεί είχα snr 8 που σύμφωνα με τον οτε αυτό είναι το ανεκτό. οπότε και για αυτό το λόγο αγόρασα αυτό το ρουτερ γτ είδα οτι έχει τη δυνατότητα να παίξω αρκετά με τη γραμμή

----------


## babis3g

δυστυχως σε κλειδωμενη ταχυτητα δεν νομιζω να βοηθησει (και γενικα κανενα αλλο που εχει αλλαγη snr) εκτος αν στο μελλον βρουν το πιθανο προβλημα και ξεκλειδωσουν την γραμμη
Επισης στα στατιστικα που εβαλες το snr δεν ηταν 8 αλλα 11 (11,6) περαν αυτου με το συγκεκριμενο profile φαινεται σταθερη η γραμμη, τωρα κατα ποσο θα το κυνηγησεις με τον παροχο, δεν μπορω να πω, αλλα τελικα στην περιπτωση σου δεν θα βοηθησει το οποιο modem για αυξηση ταχυτητας ως εχει η κατασταση με περιορισμενη / fixed rate ταχυτητα
(νομιζω το λεω και πιο πισω που δεν αλλαζει ταχυτητα σε κλειδωμενα profiles, αλλα και στα αλλα topics των αλλων μοντελων asus)

----------


## antonisk2003

8snr είχα με το huawei κλειδωμένο σε annex m με το που έβαλα το asus σε annex a το snr πήγε στο 11!!!! μου πήγαν το προφιλ σε 12αρι αλλά πείτε μου λίγο... αυτό πως γίνεται??? το max rate πηγε στα 9,7!

----------


## babis3g

to max rate εξαρταται το profile και πως διαβαζει το modem την γραμμη, μην του δινεις πολυ σημασια (αν και παιζει καποιο μικρο ρολο) δοκιμασε τωρα να πειραξεις το stability adjustment, βαλε το στο 2 με 3 αν σου δωσει λιγο ταχυτητα γιατι αν και βλεπω παλι πριορισμενο profile, μπορει η γραμμη να ειναι ξεκλειδωτη

----------


## antonisk2003

Δεν ξέρω αν τελικά την ξεκλείδωσαν ή την έκαναν 12αρα. δεν έχει ουσιαστική διαφορά πιστέυω πάντως γιατί στην περιοχή μου 11 είναι το ανώτερο. πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που έπεσε τόσο πολύ το max rate. Περίμενα ότι με μερικές ρυθμίσεις θα έπιανα  κανα 11αρι!

----------


## babis3g

Μαλλον (οχι σιγουρα) μεχρι 12 εγινε η γραμμη, καλυτερα (κατι ειναι και αυτο) απο πριν που ηταν μονιμα στα 8 mbps ... εχεις κλειδωσει τωρα στα 9+ αρα τωρα δουλευει το modem για το σκοπο που το πηρες
ΑΝ δοκιμασεις το stability στο 4 (τωρα το εχεις στο 2) λογικα θα πας κοντα στα 11 mbps ... με το stability πλεον στο 4 αν ειναι σταθερη η γραμμη και εισαι τυχερος να μην εχεις προβληματα συνδεσης, εχει καλως και το αφηνεις ετσι στο 4 ... αν σου κανει αργο internet, buffering, αποσυνδεσεις, αρχιζεις και κατεβαζεις στο 3 αν δεν εχεις θεμα το αφηνεις, αν εχεις θεμα με την γραμμη και στο 3, κατεβασμα στο 2 ... ετσι παει με το πειραγμα γραμμης απο εμας

Τωρα για max data rate εγω δεν θα ανησυχουσα τι δειχνει, αυτο ειναι υπολογισμος του καθε modem και καποιες φορες διαφερει απο modem σε modem

----------


## antonisk2003

Αυτά κατάφερα! βλέπετε εσείς να παίρνει κάτι άλλο? κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση ίσως;

----------


## babis3g

Ασε το ετσι, το snr εχει ακομα μια μικρη ανοχη (αν βρεξει, καποιο κεραυνο που μπορει να επιρεαστει, crosstalk το βραδυ που μπορει να χαμηλωσει το snr και αλλο) ... αν δεις μετα απο καιρο προβλημα κατεβαζεις το stability στο 3 .. η ενα νουμερο πιο κατω πχ αν εχεις 5 τωρα βαζεις 4 ... αν εχεις 4 στο stability βαζεις 3

- - - Updated - - -

και ξεχασα, αν δεν παιζεις παιχνιδια on line, ζητας interleaved profile (θα εχεις 2πλασιο με 3πλασιο ping σε σχεση με fast path που θα εχεις τωρα) αλλα λογικα θα παρεις ακομα 1-2 mbps σε ταχυτητα (αν το ζητησεις βαλε το stability adjustment στο default απο πριν, ωστε να μην δουν οτι εχεις χαμηλο snr και σου ξανα κλειδωσουν την γραμμη ... αλλιως ασε το ετσι μη τηλεφωνησεις αν παιζεις παιχνιδια)

----------


## antonisk2003

Μέχρι στιγμής είναι σταθερότατο! έχω κλειδώσει στα 10200. ικανοποιητική ταχύτητα θα έλεγα για την περιοχή μου... το fast path το ζήτησα επίτηδες εγώ γιατί μου το είχαν βάλει κ παλιότερα κ είχα δει μια μικρή αύξηση ταχύτητας.... να ζητήσω να μου το αλλάξουν πάλι λες? παιχνίδια δεν παίζω.

Αλήθεια αυτό με τον εκτυπωτή ethernet που έχω που μια τον χάνει μια τον βρίσκει το κάνει σε όλους σας?

----------


## babis3g

λογικα σε interleaved πρεπει να εχει λιγο ποιο πανω ταχυτητα, απο εσενα εξαρταται αν θελεις να δοκιμασεις ξανα το interleaved και δεν σε πειραζει να κανεις τηλωνηματα και αν γινει μπερδεμα και σου ξανα αλλαξουν την γραμμη σε κατι αλλο αντι για απλη αλλαγη interleave...  ισως τοτε που ειχες ξανα interleaved να εχαν καποιο αλλο profile και μην ειχε διαφορα, αλλα λογικα το interleaved εχει ενα αλαχιστο πιο πολυ ταχυτητα

Για τον εκτυπωτη μεσω ethernet (αν εννοεις lan port) απο οσο ξερω δεν υποστηριζεται στα asus, οποτε οποιο κολπο βρειτε ειναι μεταξυ χρηστων ... μονο μεσω usb, αν δεν δουλευει μεσω usb πες μου για να να ρωτησω εκει στην asus μηπως υπαρχει θεμα
(δες και τα αλλα links)
https://www.asus.com/support/faq/113661
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neFK-I_G90w

----------


## antonisk2003

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τη βοήθεια σου! ήσουν κατατοπιστικότατος!

----------


## specialK

Καλησπέρα, αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα με το *RT*-AC56 και γράφω εδώ μήπως κάποιος το έχει αντιμετωπίσει και ξέρει τη λύση.

Ύστερα απο κάποιο καιρό, και τη τελευταία FW, που διωρθώνει το UPnP, δεν μου ανοίγει καθόλου η σελίδα του Traffic Analyzer.
Εαν πάω από το μενου του ASUS μου πετάει αυτο το μύνημα



Εάν πάω από παράθυρο ασφαλούς περιήγησης μου πετάει 404



Ξέρει κανείς πως διορθώνεται ή εαν πρέπει να το κάνω report στην ASUS;

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα, αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα με το *RT*-AC56 και γράφω εδώ μήπως κάποιος το έχει αντιμετωπίσει και ξέρει τη λύση.
> 
> Ύστερα απο κάποιο καιρό, και τη τελευταία FW, που διωρθώνει το UPnP, δεν μου ανοίγει καθόλου η σελίδα του Traffic Analyzer.
> Εαν πάω από το μενου του ASUS μου πετάει αυτο το μύνημα
> 
> 
> 
> Εάν πάω από παράθυρο ασφαλούς περιήγησης μου πετάει 404
> 
> ...


Νομιζω ειναι καλυτερα να κανεις report
https://vip.asus.com/VIP2/Services/Q...ery?lang=en-us
γιατι τα dsl ειναι διαφορετικη ομαδα, μπορω να ενημερωσω το ατομο που μιλαω, αλλα μεχρι να τους το πω, να το ανεφερουν στην αλλη ομαδα, να απαντησουν σε αυτους και μετα σε εμενα και εγω εσενα, νομιζω καλυτερα στο link

----------


## specialK

> Νομιζω ειναι καλυτερα να κανεις report
> https://vip.asus.com/VIP2/Services/Q...ery?lang=en-us
> γιατι τα dsl ειναι διαφορετικη ομαδα, μπορω να ενημερωσω το ατομο που μιλαω, αλλα μεχρι να τους το πω, να το ανεφερουν στην αλλη ομαδα, να απαντησουν σε αυτους και μετα σε εμενα και εγω εσενα, νομιζω καλυτερα στο link


Ok το εκανα report. Αμα μαθω κατι θα το πω

Αν κάποια στιγμη έχει καποιος χρονο, μπειτε στο menu του Asus που εχετε, και εαν σας λειτουργει, απλα επιβεβαιωστε οτι σας πεταει στη διευθυνση ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ/TrafficAnalyzer_Statistic.asp

----------


## cca

Στο δικό μου RT-AC56U δουλεύει αλλά ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιώ το firmware της ASUS, προτιμώ το εναλλακτικό Merlin's που βασίζεται σε αυτό της ASUS αλλά έχει πολλές πρόσθετες δυνατότητες.

----------


## specialK

> Στο δικό μου RT-AC56U δουλεύει αλλά ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιώ το firmware της ASUS, προτιμώ το εναλλακτικό Merlin's που βασίζεται σε αυτό της ASUS αλλά έχει πολλές πρόσθετες δυνατότητες.


Να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν ειναι κακή ιδέα, ισως πιο μετα το βραδακυ να το πεταξω πανω. Δεν εχω πειραματιστει ιδιαιτερα με Merlin, και αλλα WRT. Ιδεες και προτασεις τι να προσέξω; Οι ανάγκες μου ειναι περισσοτερο για gaming, streaming, remote management, remote access, media-file servers, τοπικο management συσκευων, δυνατοτητα guest networking παραλληλα με υπαρχων δικτυα, αναλυση traffic, αναλυση συνδεσεων p2p.

----------


## cca

> Να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν ειναι κακή ιδέα, ισως πιο μετα το βραδακυ να το πεταξω πανω. Δεν εχω πειραματιστει ιδιαιτερα με Merlin, και αλλα WRT. Ιδεες και προτασεις τι να προσέξω; Οι ανάγκες μου ειναι περισσοτερο για gaming, streaming, remote management, remote access, media-file servers, τοπικο management συσκευων, δυνατοτητα guest networking παραλληλα με υπαρχων δικτυα, αναλυση traffic, αναλυση συνδεσεων p2p.


Δε χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη προσοχή, θα δεις το ίδιο γνωστό μενού που έχεις και τώρα αλλά με κάποιες επιπλέον επιλογές και βελτιωμένη σελίδα με την κατάσταση του Wi-Fi.

----------


## specialK

> Δε χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη προσοχή, θα δεις το ίδιο γνωστό μενού που έχεις και τώρα αλλά με κάποιες επιπλέον επιλογές και βελτιωμένη σελίδα με την κατάσταση του Wi-Fi.


Λοιπόν μπηκε πάνω ο μάγος, οκ το μενου ειναι το γνωριμο, δεν ξερω αν κατω απο το καπο δουλευει πιο καλα, το traffic analyzer του ειναι 5 βήματα πιο πανω με πληροφορια για καθε ip, ανα προγραμμα, ακόμα δεν έχω βρει πως να το κανω να σωνει καθε αρχειο για ιστορικο σε εξωτερικη τοποθεσια, μαλλον φταει ο τροποσ που ειναι δομημενο το path των mac.

Διάβασα απο τον ιδιο τον RMerlin οτι το QoS αυτη τη στιγμη στα Broadcomm/Asus ειναι σπασμένο. Ισχύει κατι τετοιο; Όντως δε δουλευει;

----------


## cca

> Λοιπόν μπηκε πάνω ο μάγος, οκ το μενου ειναι το γνωριμο, δεν ξερω αν κατω απο το καπο δουλευει πιο καλα, το traffic analyzer του ειναι 5 βήματα πιο πανω με πληροφορια για καθε ip, ανα προγραμμα, ακόμα δεν έχω βρει πως να το κανω να σωνει καθε αρχειο για ιστορικο σε εξωτερικη τοποθεσια, μαλλον φταει ο τροποσ που ειναι δομημενο το path των mac.
> 
> Διάβασα απο τον ιδιο τον RMerlin οτι το QoS αυτη τη στιγμη στα Broadcomm/Asus ειναι σπασμένο. Ισχύει κατι τετοιο; Όντως δε δουλευει;


Σπασμένο είναι το Traditional QoS, όχι το Adaptive και όχι σε όλα τα μοντέλα. Το RT-AC56U μαζί με το RT-AC68U και τις παραλλαγές του δεν έχει το πρόβλημα, τα νεότερα μοντέλα το έχουν. Μπαίνω καθημερινά στο snbforums.com που γράφει ο ίδιος ο Merlin κι ενημερώνομαι σχετικά.

----------


## followgr

Ένα περίεργο πρόβλημα σήμερα.

Έπρεπε να συνδεθώ από το μαγαζί στο σπίτι για να κάνω ένα reboot το router και δεν συνδεόταν. Έχω ενεργοποιημένο το remote web access.

Λέω θα έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το ίντερνετ στο σπίτι. Πως μου ήρθε λέω κάτσε να κάνω μια δοκιμή να συνδεθώ με remote desktop. Και δούλεψε!!!

Το ακόμα ποιο περίεργο είναι ότι ούτε από το μηχάνημα στο σπίτι στο οποίο συνδέθηκα με remote desktop δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί στο interface του router.

----------


## babis3g

> Ένα περίεργο πρόβλημα σήμερα.
> 
> Έπρεπε να συνδεθώ από το μαγαζί στο σπίτι για να κάνω ένα reboot το router και δεν συνδεόταν. Έχω ενεργοποιημένο το remote web access.
> 
> Λέω θα έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το ίντερνετ στο σπίτι. Πως μου ήρθε λέω κάτσε να κάνω μια δοκιμή να συνδεθώ με remote desktop. Και δούλεψε!!!
> 
> Το ακόμα ποιο περίεργο είναι ότι ούτε από το μηχάνημα στο σπίτι στο οποίο συνδέθηκα με remote desktop δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί στο interface του router.


Μηπως αλλαξε IP? πχ καποια αποσυνδεση

----------


## Digitator

Τότε δεν θα μπορούσε να μπει ούτε με remote desktop στο PC του. Μήπως προσπαθείς με λάθος port; Αλλιώς για κάποιον λόγο είναι κλειστό το remote web access.

----------


## followgr

> Τότε δεν θα μπορούσε να μπει ούτε με remote desktop στο PC του. Μήπως προσπαθείς με λάθος port; Αλλιώς για κάποιον λόγο είναι κλειστό το remote web access.


Καλημέρα.

Παιδιά ακόμα και να ίσχυαν αυτά , που δεν ισχύουν, θα έπρεπε να μπαίνει έστω στο web interface από το local μηχάνημα στο οποίο συνδέθηκα με remote desktop.

Όταν πήγα σπίτι το έκλεισα και το άνοιξα πάλι και έστρωσε. Περίεργο κόλλημα πάντως.

edit:

Το ότι έχουν να βγάλουν πολύ καιρό καινούργιο firmware με ανησυχεί. Ελπίζω να μην το έχουν παρατήσει.

@babis3g είχες πει ότι θα βγάζανε καινούργιο στο οποίο θα βάζανε πολλά νέα χαρακτηριστικά που έχουν και τα καινούργια τους router. Θα δούμε τίποτα ή μπααα;

----------


## babis3g

Για το μοντελο σου θα βγει πολυ συντομα λογισμικο, ισως αυτη η την αλλη εβδομαδα ... τωρα για το adaptive qos ναι το εχουν καθυστερησει, αλλα ειναιν στο προγραμμα και αυτο ... δεν εχουν παρατησει το modem

----------


## followgr

> Για το μοντελο σου θα βγει πολυ συντομα λογισμικο, ισως αυτη η την αλλη εβδομαδα ... τωρα για το adaptive qos ναι το εχουν καθυστερησει, αλλα ειναιν στο προγραμμα και αυτο ... δεν εχουν παρατησει το modem


Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο.

Σε κάποια review λένε ότι έχει dual-core cpu αλλά όταν μπαίνω στο web interface μου βγάζει μόνο Core 1.

Τι ισχύει;

----------


## babis3g

ενα εχει
Host CPU: MediaTek MT7511 (750 MHz)
Ram: 256MB DDR3
Flash: 128 MB NAND

----------


## followgr

> ενα εχει
> Host CPU: MediaTek MT7511 (750 MHz)
> Ram: 256MB DDR3
> Flash: 128 MB NAND


ΟΚ ευχαριστώ.

----------


## babis3g

Το λογισμικο firmware *v1.1.2.2_17-g00f2807* θα ειναι το official και θα ειναι στο Asus dowload pages συντομα (και στο live update server)
https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/D...Desk_Download/
Changelog

*Spoiler:*




			ASUS DSL-AC52U/DSL-AC56U/DSL-AC55U Firmware version 1.1.2.2_17 (This product supports both Annex A and Annex B)



New features:

- Now supports Web History feature(Traffic Manager > Web History).

- Support ASUS router app which make it very easy to monitor and manage router status and client devices and more.

- URL Filter now supports HTTPS sites blocking.

- Guest Network with additional Bandwidth Limiter feature.

- AiCloud > Smart Sync supports additional Provider options, Dropbox/ FTP server/ Samba.

- Support System Log > Active Connections feature.

- Support LAN > Switch Control > Enable Jumbo Frame feature.

- New IPTV design for xDSL/ Ethernet WAN.

- QIS now supports Germany ISP VDSL/ADSL profiles. With specific settings for specific ISP, for both Internet/ IPTV services.

- Now supports URL Filter - White List/ Black List setting.

- Now supports built-in release note info, display if new/ beta firmware detected. With additional Get Beta Firmware option.



Security improvements:

- Enhanced the login authentication strength and fixed CSRF related issues.

- Added protection mechanism for GUI login brute-force attack for login username and password.

- Updated SSH Dropbear from ver.0.52 to ver.2016.73.

- Added authentication checking in HTTP POST packets.

- Fixed LPR buffer overflow issue.

- Fixed Samba Badlock CVE-2016-2110 (Man in the middle attacks possible with NTLMSSP).

- Fixed Samba Badlock CVE-2016-2111 (NETLOGON Spoofing Vulnerability).

- Fixed page redirect/ XSS security related issues.

- Remote DHCP information disclosure.



DSL:

- Refined upstream line attenuation value under VDSL mode.

- Enable G.INP by default.

- Fixed possible call trace issue occurred when switch from ADSL to VDSL.

- ADSL WAN (ATM) QIS manual setting list updated,

Add Australia ISP, Dodo (PPPoE).

Add Australia ISP, Dodo (PPPoA).

Add Italy ISP, EOLO.

Add Italy ISP, TIM (PPPoE).

Modify Italy ISP, TIN -> TIM (PPPoA).

Add Greece ISP, Otenet, ADSL+IPTV service.

Add Greece ISP HOL, ADSL+IPTV service.

Add United Kingdom ISP, Origin Broadband.

Add United Kingdom ISP, Kcom.

Add South Africa ISP, Vanilla.

Add South Africa ISP, Imaginet.

Add South Africa ISP option, Other ISP.

Add South Africa ISP, Crystal Web.

Add Iran ISP, Bistnet.

Add Iran ISP, TCT.

Add Iran ISP, Shahrad.

Add Iran ISP, TCI.

Add Iran ISP, Hiweb.

Add Iran ISP, Mci.

Add Iran ISP, Mokhaberat.

Add Iran ISP, Tcmnet.

Add New Zealand ISP, TrustPower.

Add Germany ISP, Deutsche Telekom, ADSL+IPTV service.

Add Germany ISP, Vodafone, ADSL+IPTV service.

Add India ISP, Reliance (PPPoE).

Add India ISP, Reliance (MER).

Add Algeria ISP, Jawab.

Add Poland ISP, Orange.

Add Uganda ISP, PoolDeep.

Add Faroe Islands ISP, Foroya Tele.

- VDSL WAN (PTM) QIS manual setting list updated,

Add Finland ISP, Partel.

Add India ISP, Dataone.

Add Finland ISP, DNA.

Add Italy ISP, TIM.

Add Australia ISP, Skymesh (NBN).

Add Australia ISP, HabourISP (NBN).

Add Australia ISP, iiNet (Automatic IP)(NBN).

Add Australia ISP, iiNet (PPPoE)(VLAN ID 10).

Add Australia ISP, NBN (PPPoE).

Add Australia ISP, NBN (Automatic IP).

Add South Africa ISP, Afrihost (VLAN ID 835).

Add South Africa ISP, Afrihost (no VLAN ID).

Add South Africa ISP, Telkom Internet - do Elite (VLAN ID 835).

Add South Africa ISP, Telkom Internet - do Elite (no VLAN ID).

Add South Africa ISP, Axxess (VLAN ID 835).

Add South Africa ISP, Axxess (no VLAN ID).

Add Australia ISP, Telstra (Static IP).

Add Australia ISP, Telstra (Automatic IP).



Bug fixes and Enhancements:

- Support extended firmware version.

- Applied HW NAT patch, fixed false learning in NAT between LAN to LAN port.

- Added deny ports in the miniupnpd configuration file. Avoid upnp misuse the ports added by other applications.

- Restart upnp when the iptables reserved ports were added or deleted.

- Fine tune IPv6 support, address related issues.

- Extend Parental Controls rule limit from 7 to 32.

- Fixed Bandwidth Limiter upload limit can't work on PTM/ATM mode/ buffer overflow issue.

- Fixed QIS(Quick Internet Setup) related issues.

- Add UDP port 68 for WAN DHCP mode.

- Fixed share PVC issue.

- Added patch for 3G/4G APN Configuration support.

- HW NAT will false learning when pptp/l2tp client enabled. Now disable hw_nat when pptp/l2tp is enabled and vice versa.

- Default set WPS to PBC mode.

- Fixed OpenVPN cannot login when account duplicated with Samba/FTP account.

- Fixed various UI related issues.

- WiFi driver module updated.

- ASUS member registration link added.

- Fixed various Wi-Fi related issues.

- Added host-uniq option for ISP Vodafone in Italy.

- Fixed Download Master/ Media Server related issues.

- Support "Connection Status" could auto refresh for PPTP.

- Show all supported 5G channels when bandwidth is auto(20/40/80).

- OpenVPN client, create directory to avoid save certificate failed.

- Fixed no default route issue in certain case.

- Redirect to error page as IP conflicting in USB modem mode.

- Enhance IPTV playback streaming quality.

- Fixed after enable AiDisk wizard, FTP Server can't use issue.

- Fixed PPTP server cannot be disabled issue.

- Fixed possible Bandwidth Limiter can’t work after system reboot issue.

- Remove debug message of DDNS retry mechanism.

- Fixed the issue that igmpproxy and udpproxy sometimes not executed issue.
		



- - - Updated - - -

και το link εδω απο την το επισημο που θα βγει συντομα και στο Asus download page (μπορει να θελει μερικα refresh η σελιδα)
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...5DD4BBD1F58BAY

ΕDIT
και επ 'ευκαιριας, ενα dhcp προβλημα & parental control που εχει αναφερθει απο φιλο που δεν εχει γινει fix σε αυτο το λογισμικο, γιατι αυτο το λογισμικο ηταν ετοιμο πριν λιγο καιρο και τα 2 προβληματα ανφερθηκαν προσφατα
Επισης με τοσες αλλαγες οσοι μπορουν καλο ειναι να γινει ενα reset μετα την αναβαθμηση

----------


## jimakos234

οι διαφορες με το 1.2.2_7-gb77c13e ποιες ειναι? Να το περασω η να περιμενω official?

----------


## babis3g

> οι διαφορες με το 1.2.2_7-gb77c13e ποιες ειναι? Να το περασω η να περιμενω official?


Δυστυχως στo 1.2.2_7-gb77c13e δεν μου εδωσαν changelog οποτε δεν ξερω τις διαφορες
Αυτο το λογισμικο
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...39#post6051839
μου ειπαν οτι θα ειναι το official και μου το εδωσαν για ολους, τωρα γιατι αργει να ανεβει και official δεν ξερω, αλλα πιστευω θα ανεβει συντομα
Αν δεν εμπιστευεσαι το link που μου εδωσαν και μπορεις να περιμενεις να ανεβει επισημα καλος, οτι νομιζεις, αλλα το link που εδωσα ειναι οπως το πηρα απο το support

----------


## inagadda

Γειά σας.Είμαι καινούργιος στο forum και είμαι κάτοχος του DSL-AC52U εδώ και μία εβδομάδα. Απλά ήθελα να ενημερώσω ότι πριν από λίγες ώρες έχει ανέβει επίσημα το official firmware.

----------


## jimakos234

> Δυστυχως στo 1.2.2_7-gb77c13e δεν μου εδωσαν changelog οποτε δεν ξερω τις διαφορες
> Αυτο το λογισμικο
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...39#post6051839
> μου ειπαν οτι θα ειναι το official και μου το εδωσαν για ολους, τωρα γιατι αργει να ανεβει και official δεν ξερω, αλλα πιστευω θα ανεβει συντομα
> Αν δεν εμπιστευεσαι το link που μου εδωσαν και μπορεις να περιμενεις να ανεβει επισημα καλος, οτι νομιζεις, αλλα το link που εδωσα ειναι οπως το πηρα απο το support


Οχι ενταξει :P θα το περασω αυριο και βλεπουμε. Ολα κομπλε πλεον με αυτο που εχω τωρα, αντε να δουμε και με το νεο. Απλα τωρα εβαλα και το tplink 4010pt AC passthrough, δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα το επηρεάσει ( αν και μου κανει 1 disconnect την μερα, αλλα αυτο ειναι του passthrough απο οτι εχω καταλαβει, γιατι οι υπολοιπες συσκευες δουλευουν κανονικα εκεινη την ωρα)

----------


## alexander28

Εβαλα και εγω σημερα την αναβαθμιση και παρατηρησα οτι επιτελους λειτουργει το bandwidth limiter. Πλεον δεχεται τιμες μικροτερες απο 1. Και με το traditional Qos κατι γινοταν αλλα δεν ειναι το ιδιο και δεν τους βολευει ολους. Καπως απαραδεκτο βεβαια για ρουτερ τετοια τιμης να υπηρχε το προβλημα για τοσο καιρο

----------


## babis3g

Το band limiter εχει βγει απο το καλοκαιρι ισως προς το τελος του, δεν θυμαμαι αλλα πρεπει να ειναι καιρο, μηπως δεν ειχες περασει τις beta?

----------


## alexander28

> Το band limiter εχει βγει απο το καλοκαιρι ισως προς το τελος του, δεν θυμαμαι αλλα πρεπει να ειναι καιρο, μηπως δεν ειχες περασει τις beta?


Ειχες ανεβασει μια βετα εδω αλλα δεν ηθελα να ασχοληθω με πειραματισμους. Και επειτα γιατι να χρειαζεται κατι τετοιο για ενα χαζο bug σαν αυτο. Ειμαι κατοχος του ρουτερ 2 μηνες τωρα και το εχει αυτο το θεμα απο την αρχη με την τελευταια για τοτε εκδοση. Δεν γνωριζω ποσο παλιο ειναι το προβλημα αυτο αλλα για μια εταιρια σαν την asus το θεωρω προσωπικα απαραδεκτο ακομα και αν υπηρχε για μονο 2 μηνες. Ισως καποιος παλαοτερος κατοχος απο εμενα μπορει να μας πει απο ποτε υπαρχει το προβλημα

----------


## babis3g

Αν εννοεις το band limiter, περιπου πριν ενα χρονο αρχισαν να το προσθετουν σιγα σιγα στα μοντελα τους, δεν υπηρχε πιο παλια καθολου

Επισης για ολους, το λογισμικο εχει ανεβει και στο asus download pages

----------


## Alex_Under

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπεί κάποια στιγμή κάποιο Content Filter υπό την ομπρέλα του Parental Controls?
Καλά τα URL Filter/Keyword Filter αλλά δεν μπορούν πχ να πιάσουν και να αποκόψουν την αναζήτηση π0ρν0 από το Google Images πχ
Σαν γονιός παιδιών με tablets, ήλπιζα να υπήρχε τρόπος να τα προστατέψω από τέτοια πράγματα

----------


## Digitator

Τα παιδιά άμα θέλουν να κάνουν κάτι πάντα βρίσκουν τον τρόπο. Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι σωστή αυτή η προσέγγιση.

----------


## babis3g

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπεί κάποια στιγμή κάποιο Content Filter υπό την ομπρέλα του Parental Controls?
> Καλά τα URL Filter/Keyword Filter αλλά δεν μπορούν πχ να πιάσουν και να αποκόψουν την αναζήτηση π0ρν0 από το Google Images πχ
> Σαν γονιός παιδιών με tablets, ήλπιζα να υπήρχε τρόπος να τα προστατέψω από τέτοια πράγματα





> Τα παιδιά άμα θέλουν να κάνουν κάτι πάντα βρίσκουν τον τρόπο. Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι σωστή αυτή η προσέγγιση.


Θα το αναφερω αν εχουν σκοπο να κανουν καποια τετοια αναβαθμηση στο μελλον και θα σου πω οταν μου απαντησουν, αλλα απο οσο γνωριζω για τωρα αμεσως νομιζω δεν εχουν τετοια σχεδια πλην που θα προστεθει συντομα το micro-trend security που ισως απο εκει

----------


## jimakos234

μετα απο μια εβδομαδα με το bios, αρκετα καλα τα πραγματα, αν και χανει τον dns server μερικες φορες, αλλα αυτο ισως οφειλεται στο TP-link power over ethernet.
Παντως ακομα το προβλημα αυτο με τις συσκευες και το wifi να ανανεωνεται αυτοματα δεν εχει λυθει, ακομα τις διοχετευει σαν wired οταν αποσυνδεθουν, με αποτελεσμα να ψιλοσερνονται οι ενσυρματες συσκευες. Αλλα σαν αποδοση γενικοτερα αρκετα καλυτερα. Το wifi πεταει, μονο με το ethernet εχω τα θεματακια που ειπα.

----------


## Alex_Under

Σίγουρα "θεματάκι" έχει το *AiCloud* στο τελευταίο firmware, με την προσθήκη και του *Dropbox*.
Το σέταρα κανονικά να συγχρονίζει σε flash-άκι πάνω στο router.
Έχω γύρω στα 8GB data στο Dropbox μου αλλά από τότε που το σέταρα και ενώ το router είναι ανοιχτό 24/7 έχει κολήσει στο sync στα 700MB.

Μια ακόμα λάθος συμπεριφορά ήταν ότι ενώ στον υπολογιστή έσβηνα ένα folder από το dropbox, μετά από λίγο τον ξαναέβλεπα.

Θέλει δουλίτσα ακόμα

----------


## babis3g

Αν και δεν ειμαι ο πιο ειδικος με usb & hard drives θα το αναφερω που ειναι πιο αργο στο τελευταιο official

----------


## babis3g

Στειλα feedback form (administration > feedback) να το κοιταξουν ... κανε τικ ολα τα τετραγωνακια στο settings files & στο comment box μαζι με το προβλημα, αναφερεις το referred by babis3g που υποτιθεται θα το βρουν πιο ευκολα για εσενα

----------


## SoFGR

sos sos - εκανα upgrade firmware στην 1.1.2.2_17-g00f2807 

παιζουνε ολα οπως πριν - wifi  chromecast και τα ρεστα ΕΚΤΟΣ απο το ote tv,  μου ζηταει ταυτοτητα  συνδρομητη  + αριθμο καρτας και οταν τα βαζω λεει οτι δεν υπαρχει συνδεση με την θυρα stb του router !!

edit :  εσβησα το PVC2 rule, τα εκανα μετα  ξανα οπως τα γραφει ο babis13g εδω -> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...22#post5988522 εκλεισα το ρευμα στο μαραφετι του ΟΤΕ, το ανοιξα παλι και ενιωσε !!

edit #2 : μετα την αναβαθμιση ειδα μπηκε επιλογη για "κοφτη" στο guest network, δεν θυμαμαι να υπηρχε πιο πριν αυτη η ρυθμιση.

δηλαδη τωρα οταν παμε να φτιαξουμε ενα  guest SSID εκτος απο password - χρονος συνδεσης κλπ μπορουμε να  περιορισουμε και την χρηση του bandwidth σε περιπτωση που οι "επισκεπτες" γονατιζουν την γραμμη μας με το κινητο τους   :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

Ναι νομιζω εχουν κανει μερικες αλλαγες στο καινουριο λογισμικο, αλλα προσθεσαν και μερικες .. ολα καλα λοιπον αφου παιζει οκ ... το guest νομιζω υπηρχε στα betas (περιπου 1-2 λογισμικα πιο πριν) αλλα δεν εχω αυτο το μοντελο να σου πω σιγουρα

----------


## jmakro

> edit #2 : μετα την αναβαθμιση ειδα μπηκε επιλογη για "κοφτη" στο guest network, δεν θυμαμαι να υπηρχε πιο πριν αυτη η ρυθμιση.
> 
> δηλαδη τωρα οταν παμε να φτιαξουμε ενα  guest SSID εκτος απο password - χρονος συνδεσης κλπ μπορουμε να  περιορισουμε και την χρηση του bandwidth σε περιπτωση που οι "επισκεπτες" γονατιζουν την γραμμη μας με το κινητο τους


Στο 68αρι δεν υπαρχει αυτο μπορεις μπαμπη να τους το πεις να το προσθεσουν?

----------


## babis3g

τους το εχω πει ... την επομενη (συντομα γιατι περιμενω κατι απαντησεις) που θα μιλησω μαζι τους, θα το ξανα αναφερω, πως γινεται ενα υψηλης ποιοτητας modem να μην το εχει, θα τους πω οτι οι πελατες κανουν παραπονο

----------


## jmakro

> sos sos - εκανα upgrade firmware στην 1.1.2.2_17-g00f2807 
> 
> παιζουνε ολα οπως πριν - wifi  chromecast και τα ρεστα ΕΚΤΟΣ απο το ote tv,  μου ζηταει ταυτοτητα  συνδρομητη  + αριθμο καρτας και οταν τα βαζω λεει οτι δεν υπαρχει συνδεση με την θυρα stb του router !!
> 
> edit :  εσβησα το PVC2 rule, τα εκανα μετα  ξανα οπως τα γραφει ο babis13g εδω -> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...22#post5988522 εκλεισα το ρευμα στο μαραφετι του ΟΤΕ, το ανοιξα παλι και ενιωσε !!
> 
> edit #2 : μετα την αναβαθμιση ειδα μπηκε επιλογη για "κοφτη" στο guest network, δεν θυμαμαι να υπηρχε πιο πριν αυτη η ρυθμιση.
> 
> δηλαδη τωρα οταν παμε να φτιαξουμε ενα  guest SSID εκτος απο password - χρονος συνδεσης κλπ μπορουμε να  περιορισουμε και την χρηση του bandwidth σε περιπτωση που οι "επισκεπτες" γονατιζουν την γραμμη μας με το κινητο τους


Μηπως ειναι ευκολο να βαλεις ενα screenshot να δουμε πως φενεται στο guest network το  bandwidth limiter?

----------


## babis3g

εδω απο το Ν16 (οπως εχω το δικο μου) ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι το ιδιο στα dsl n17, n14, dsl55, dsl52/56

----------


## jmakro

> εδω απο το Ν16 (οπως εχω το δικο μου) ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι το ιδιο στα dsl n17, n14, dsl55, dsl52/56


Εντελως ακυρο να μην εχει βγει για το 68 αρι :RTFM:

----------


## babis3g

Τους το ειπα, δεν γινεται απο τα πιο κορυφαια modem (dsl68) και να μην εχει ... οταν μου απαντησουν θα σου πω

- - - Updated - - -




> Στο 68αρι δεν υπαρχει αυτο μπορεις μπαμπη να τους το πεις να το προσθεσουν?





> τους το εχω πει ... την επομενη (συντομα γιατι περιμενω κατι απαντησεις) που θα μιλησω μαζι τους, θα το ξανα αναφερω, πως γινεται ενα υψηλης ποιοτητας modem να μην το εχει, θα τους πω οτι οι πελατες κανουν παραπονο


Δυστυχως θα αργησουν να το προσθεσουν ... θα ειναι στο λογισμικο v3.0.0.4.38*2*_xx λαι τωρα υπαρχει το v3.0.0.4.38*0*_xx
Οι λογοι ειναι διαφοροι και ο πιο βασικος ειναι επειδη θα πρεπει να συνχρονιστει και με τα αλλα μοντελα τους, Ζητενε συγνωμη και ειναι out of control απο το ατομο που μιλαω

----------


## jmakro

CRAZY 103 Ευρω!
http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac56u-...r-p-PER.617547

----------


## babis3g

*ΝΕΟ BETA ΛΟΓΙΣΜΙΚΟ DSL-AC56U_9.1.2.3_0-geec3211*
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...B7ED84F8AD2D5Y
Η σελιδα μπορει να θελει μερικα refrsesh, η αν δεν υπαρχει δοκιμαζετε αργοτερα
Δυστυχως δεν μου εδωσαν changelog
Δειτε σαν Χριστουγενιατικο δωρο
Γνωμη μου ενα reset μετα την αναβθμηση για καλη λειτουργηκοτητα ειναι καλη ιδεα αν μπορειτε να κανετε

----------


## mastermind83

καλημερα στην παρεα κ χρονια πολλα καλη χρονια σε ολους! συγνωμη που θα βγω λιγο απο το θεμα αλλα με ενδιαφερει η αγορα η του DSL-AC56U  η του DSL-AC52U. απλα θα ηθελα να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας! προσφατα εκανα αναβαθμιση σε vdsl νοβα 50ρα κ μου δωσανε ενα Technicolor TD5336 κ ειναι καπως αργο στις ανοιγμα των σελιδων! βασικα παιζω κ ονλινε παιχνιδια κ ισως ενα καλυτερο μοντεμ ρουτερ βοηθησει! μπορω αν θελετα να στειλω κ τα στατιστικα απο την γραμμη μου τωρα αν βοηθησει καπως παραπανω! συγνωμη κ παλι αν σας κουρασα κ επειδη βγηκα απο το θεμα!!

----------


## jmakro

crazy 103ευρω!
http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac56u-...r-p-PER.617547

----------


## paparen

Επι τη ευκαιρια της προσφορας του eshop, ηθελα να επαναλαβω το ερωτημα του mastermind83 που το εχω και εγω. Θελω να αγορασω vdsl modem/router για το σπιτι (τωρα εχω το n17) και να παω το παλιο στη δουλεια. Το eshop εχει τα n56, n52 στην ιδια τιμη τωρα. Ειναι το μεγαλυτερο νουμερο n56 καλυτερο  :Smile:  ; ή να δωσω 20ευρω λιγοτερο και να παρω το n52 απο αλλο μαγαζι. Υποψιν οτι στο σπιτι υπαρχει και το rp-n14 για να βοηθαει στην καλυψη. Αυτο ειναι n300 και δουλευει μονο στα 2.4ghz. Φοβαμαι δηλαδη οτι πολλα απο τα παραπανω χαρακτηριστικα του n56 θα πανε στραφι.

----------


## babis3g

οι διαφορες αν σε βοηθησει

dsl ac52
1 usb
wifi ac750, με εξωτερικες fixed κεραιες (δεν βγαινουν)
128 / 128 ddr3 ram / 750 mhz processor

dsl ac56
2 usb
wifi ac1200, με εσωτερικες κεραιες
128/256 ddr 3 ram (σαν το dsl ac68u) / 750 processor

Ν17
2 usb
wifi n300, εσωτερικες κεραιες
128/128 ddr3 ram / 750 processor

Aπο λογισμικο ιδια, και τα 2 (52 / 56) θα παρουν το airpotection parental control πλην του Ν17 που θα μεινει σαν πιο φτηνο / bargain
Oσο για την μνημη στο 56 ειναι διπλασια, αλλα και με 128 mb ram θα σηκωσει αρκετες συσκευες και αυτο
Οτι σε βολευει ... γνωμη μου αν δεν δεν θελεις το 5G θα ελεγα να μεινεις με το N17 ... Aν πας για το επομενο εβαλα τις κυριες διαφορες (σε hardware μονο)

Για το AC δεν νομιζω να δειτε διαφορα σε 750 / 1200 mbps εκτος αν εχετε αναγολες καρτες/adapters στα μηχανηματα και κανετε πολλες μεταφορες δεδομενων (εσωτερικο διτκυο)

Eγω με το dsl ac52 που εχω ... δεν χρησιμοποιω usb, οποτε με καλυπτει η μια θυρα αν τυχει μια αναγκη πχ καταγραφη γραμμης (feedback dsl diagnostics), η μια δοκιμη ... ισως για καποιον που χρησιμοποιει usb να εχει αλλη μια θυρα για μελλοντικη αναγκη (η για printer αλλη μια θυρα)

----------


## paparen

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις πληροφοριες! οι εξωτερικες κεραιες του 52 του δινουν καποιο πλεονεκτημα σε σχεση με το 56 στο κομματι της καλυψης του wifi;

----------


## babis3g

> ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις πληροφοριες! οι εξωτερικες κεραιες του 52 του δινουν καποιο πλεονεκτημα σε σχεση με το 56 στο κομματι της καλυψης του wifi;


Εγω πιστευω ... (μπορει να ειμαι λαθος) οτι με εξωτερικες ειναι λιγο καλυτερα γιατι σε μερικες περιπτωσεις, μπορουμε να τις γυρισουμε και να πετυχουμε καλυτερη καλυψη σε καποιο συγκεκριμενο σημειο, οχι παντα

Επισης πιστευω σε συγκριση δυο ιδια σηματα (σε ισχυ) αν το ενα εχει εξωτερικες κεραιες νομιζω ειναι καλυτερα με αυτο που εχει εξωτερικη, παρα το αλλο με την μικρη ενσωματωμενη

Απο δικο μου παραδειγμα, οταν ειχα επανω το Ν17 που εχει 2,4G μονο, και το ac56 που εχει το ιδιο 2,4G (συγκριση μονο στα 2,4, υποθεση γιατι νομιζω το ac56 εχει ιδιο 2,4G0) ... το dsl ac52 στο χωρο μου, δινει λιγο καλυτερο σημα σε δωματιο 12 μετρα (δωματιο με το modem > αυλη > αλλο δωματιο) απο το  Ν17
Οταν εχω το dsl ac52 επανω και γυρισω τις κεραιες, στη κουζινα που εχω το laptop του φερνει 1 μοναδα παραπανω, βεβαια ετσι χανει σε αλλο δωματιο, αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι εκει που θελω να παει σημα καλυτερο, μερικες φορες πιανει με το γυρισμα κεραιας

----------


## mastermind83

καλησπερα κ παλι στην παρεα! Απο σημερα κ εγω κατοχος του Asus DSL-AC56U μετα την προσφορα στο crazy sunday! σαν πρωτα σχολια μπορω να πω ειναι ενα καλο μοντεμ ρουτερ με πολλες επιλογες αλλα εγω σε μενα κ την γραμμη μου δεν ειδα καποια διαφορα με το Technicolor TD5336 που μου ειχε δωσει η νοβα!! ισως επειδη ειναι αρκετα καλη η συνδεση μου δεν μπορει να παει καλυτερα!! πιστευα στο browsing τις σελιδες θα τις ανοιγε πιο ανετα κ γρηγορα αλλα δεν ειναι διαφορα!! στα παιχνιδια θα το δοκιμασω αργοτερα δεν εχω καποια αποψη! αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω επειδη ισως δεν το εχω σεταρει εγω καλα, ειναι οτι στο wifi με 2,4ghz  η ταχυτητα του downloading ειναι πιο χαμιλη απο τι πρεπει! ενω στα 5ghz ειναι η σωστη! αν καποιος μπορει να βοηθησει θα το εκτιμουσα!!

----------


## babis3g

> καλησπερα κ παλι στην παρεα! Απο σημερα κ εγω κατοχος του Asus DSL-AC56U μετα την προσφορα στο crazy sunday! σαν πρωτα σχολια μπορω να πω ειναι ενα καλο μοντεμ ρουτερ με πολλες επιλογες αλλα εγω σε μενα κ την γραμμη μου δεν ειδα καποια διαφορα με το Technicolor TD5336 που μου ειχε δωσει η νοβα!! ισως επειδη ειναι αρκετα καλη η συνδεση μου δεν μπορει να παει καλυτερα!! πιστευα στο browsing τις σελιδες θα τις ανοιγε πιο ανετα κ γρηγορα αλλα δεν ειναι διαφορα!! στα παιχνιδια θα το δοκιμασω αργοτερα δεν εχω καποια αποψη! αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω επειδη ισως δεν το εχω σεταρει εγω καλα, ειναι οτι στο wifi με 2,4ghz  η ταχυτητα του downloading ειναι πιο χαμιλη απο τι πρεπει! ενω στα 5ghz ειναι η σωστη! αν καποιος μπορει να βοηθησει θα το εκτιμουσα!!


Αλλαζοντας modem δεν βοηθαει παντα σε κατι καλυτερο αν γινεται απλη χρηση internet (2-3 συκευες συνδεμενες, απλο σερφαρισμα κλπ) και ουτε παντα παιρνουμε καλυτερη ταχυτητα
Αλλα αν εχεις καλη γραμμη, μπορεις να κλεισεις (disable) το Dynamic Line Adjustment και να ενεργοποιησεις το Stability Adjustment, βαλε το στο +2, πρεπει να δεις λιγο καλυτερη ταχυτητα

Για το θεμα wifi, αν εχεις καποια τηλεφωνο κοντα στο modem, βαλε το πιο μακρυα, δοκιμσα αλλο καναλι (control channel & control bandwidth)
Bαλε το τελευταιο beta
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...87#post6078087
και μετα την αναβαθμηση, πατα το κουμπακι reset για 6-10 δευτερολεπτα και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη (αυτο ειναι για καλη λειτουργηκοτητα)
Ελπιζω αυτα τα βηματα να σε βοηθησουν

----------


## mastermind83

σε ευχαριστω πολυ θα τα δοκιμασω αυριο κ θα επανερθω!!

----------


## followgr

> Aπο λογισμικο ιδια, και τα 2 (52 / 56) θα παρουν το *airpotection parental control* πλην του Ν17 που θα μεινει σαν πιο φτηνο / bargain


Αυτό φίλε μου το ακούμε εδώ και μήνες. Στο τέλος θα φτάσουμε να έχουν περάσει χρόνια, να έχουμε αλλάξει ρούτερ και η asus ακόμα να μας λέει ότι το ετοιμάζει.

Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει το συγκεκριμένο χαρακτηριστικό, απλά είναι τραγικό να ακούμε τόσους μήνες για αυτό και να μην βλέπουμε τίποτα.

----------


## babis3g

> Αυτό φίλε μου το ακούμε εδώ και μήνες. Στο τέλος θα φτάσουμε να έχουν περάσει χρόνια, να έχουμε αλλάξει ρούτερ και η asus ακόμα να μας λέει ότι το ετοιμάζει.
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει το συγκεκριμένο χαρακτηριστικό, απλά είναι τραγικό να ακούμε τόσους μήνες για αυτό και να μην βλέπουμε τίποτα.


Eιχαν πει οταν πρωτο βγηκε οτι θα το προσθεσουν και εγω το ανακοινωσα . εκτος αυτου πραγματι ειχαν πει μες το καλοκαιρι και μετα τελη προηγουμενου ετους και τωρα αρχες αυτου ... ομως πιστευω θα ειναι στο επομενο ή στο αμεσως μετα, γιατι στο dsl ac52 πηρα beta, και συνηθως ειναι και στα αλλα ... αλλα ναι εχεις δικιο

----------


## Spyrus The Great

Έχω παρατηρήσει ένα πρόβλημα από το κινητό με τις εφαρμογές της ASUS.
Μπαίνω κανονικά μέσω Chrome στο Web Interface του router.
Αν όμως πάω να μπω στην εφαρμογή 'ASUS Router' δεν δέχεται το username/password ως σωστά (τα ίδια που έβαλα στο Web Interface).
Το ίδιο παθαίνει με την εφαρμογή 'Download  Master Client'.
Λέω εκείνη την ώρα μήπως μέσω κινητού δεν μπορείς να είσαι συνδεδεμένος και στα 3 (Web,Router app, Download Master app),
οπότε κλείνω τον Chrome.
Τίποτα στις εφαρμογές.
Ξανα-ανοίγω τον Chrome και τώρα δε μου φορτώνει καν το Web Interface...
Αυτά πριν κανά μήνα δούλευαν ρολόι ... σίγουρα τα app και τα δύο έχουν αναβαθμιστεί πρόσφατα, οπότε σε αυτά κάτι παίζει.

----------


## babis3g

> Έχω παρατηρήσει ένα πρόβλημα από το κινητό με τις εφαρμογές της ASUS.
> Μπαίνω κανονικά μέσω Chrome στο Web Interface του router.
> Αν όμως πάω να μπω στην εφαρμογή 'ASUS Router' δεν δέχεται το username/password ως σωστά (τα ίδια που έβαλα στο Web Interface).
> Το ίδιο παθαίνει με την εφαρμογή 'Download  Master Client'.
> Λέω εκείνη την ώρα μήπως μέσω κινητού δεν μπορείς να είσαι συνδεδεμένος και στα 3 (Web,Router app, Download Master app),
> οπότε κλείνω τον Chrome.
> Τίποτα στις εφαρμογές.
> Ξανα-ανοίγω τον Chrome και τώρα δε μου φορτώνει καν το Web Interface...
> Αυτά πριν κανά μήνα δούλευαν ρολόι ... σίγουρα τα app και τα δύο έχουν αναβαθμιστεί πρόσφατα, οπότε σε αυτά κάτι παίζει.


Aν προσπαθεις να κανεις log in, μονο απο μια συσκευη τη φορα εχει προσβαση στο menu ... θα πρεπει να περιμενεις να τελειωσει το session η να γινει log out για να υπαρχει προσβαση απο αλλη συσκευη ... τωρα αν ειχε πριν προσβαση σε αλλες ταυτοχρονα δεν ξερω, ισως bug ...  αυτο συμβανει; για να ελεγξουμε

----------


## Spyrus The Great

Μια συσκευή και μόνο προσπαθεί να μπει στον ρούτερ.
Αλλά υπάρχουν διάφορα app που επίσης προσπαθούν, π.χ. ο file explorer μπαίνει remotely στο samba του usb σκληρού από το κινητό.

----------


## babis3g

Δεν ξερω γιατι προσπαθουν, ισως να ειναι σχεδιασμενα ετσι, πανω σε αυτο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος, οποτε αν νομιζεις οτι εχει θεμα στειλε feedback (administration>feedback) κανε tick ολα τα τετραγωνακια στα file settings, γραψε στο comment box το προβλημα που κανει τωρα (ενω πριν ηταν οκ) & επισης γραψε το: referred by babis3g ... Αν/οταν στειλεις το feedback, πες μου οτι εστάλει για να τους ειδοποιησω, αλλα μαλλον απο δευτερα και μετα γιατι Σ/Κ ειναι κλειστα

----------


## Spyrus The Great

Έστειλα τα logs έτσι όπως τα είπαμε ... για να δούμε.

----------


## babis3g

> Έστειλα τα logs έτσι όπως τα είπαμε ... για να δούμε.


ευχαριστω, τους ενημερωσα, οποτε λογικα δεν νομιζω να αργησουν να κοιταξουν το προβλημα σου

----------


## antonisk2003

Παιδιά έχετε παρατηρήσει κανένας πρόβλημα σύνδεσης στο wifi με iphone? Έχω το 6s αμερικάνικο μοντέλο και μετά από το τελευταίο firmware συνδέεται στο wifi αλλά μετά από λίγη ώρα αποσυνδέεται από μόνο του! Με το προηγούμενο firmware δεν το έκανε αυτό. έχω στείλει και feedback....

----------


## Alex_Under

Νέο firmware από χτες.

Το έβαλα αλλά δεν το "έψαξα"... Οι αλλαγές που λέει στο site, είναι λίγες.
Κανείς με πλήρες changelog?

----------


## Spyrus The Great

Και εγώ το έβαλα. Θα δοκιμάσω αν λύθηκαν τα προβλήματα με τη σύνδεση από το κινητό.
Edit: δεν έφτιαξε το πρόβλημα

----------


## babis3g

το full change log του προχθεσινου  επισημου 1.1.2.2_34
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-...Desk_Download/
ειναι αυτο



> ASUS DSL-AC56U Firmware version 1.1.2.2_34 (This product supports both Annex A and Annex B)
> DSL:
> - DSL driver updated - v5.5.2.4.
> - Fixed wrong INP value in certain cases issue.
> - Fine tune SSH feature.
> - Added VDSL Stability Adjustment options 2dB and 3dB.
> 
> Security improvement:
> - Update SSH Dropbear to ver.2016.74.


Στην χτεσινη beta v9.1.2.3_97
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...B5%CE%BB%CE%B1
δεν εχω ακομα το full change log (απο βδομαδα) αλλα μου ειπαν οτι εχουν φτιαχτει πολλα και εχει προστεθει και το aiprotection ... αν δεν θελετε να περασετε beta καντε υπομονη οταν βγει επισημο
μερικες βασικες καινουριες ρυθμισεις



> - [DSL-AC52U/DSL-AC56U] Now supports AiProtection/ Parental Control App & Webs filter features with signature update mechanism(current version 2.002).
> 
> - Support Dual WAN Failover Guest Network control features.
> 
> - Support DOMAINS.GOOGLE.COM DDNS Service.
> 
> - Support URL Filter for Guest Network.
> 
> - Adopt workaround mechanism for UK ISP Sky Broadband - Fibre service G.INP DHCP connection problem.
> ...


Απο την επομενη εβδομαδα θα εχω και το πληρες changelog

----------


## spyridop

Στα 101,90€ στα crazy sundays:
http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac56u-...r-p-PER.617547

----------


## NUTSIS

Αυτό είδα και εγω και είναι μεγάλος ο πειρασμος.
Με το ddns του, τι παίζει, μόνο το DynDNS έχει και αυτό;

----------


## babis3g

> Αυτό είδα και εγω και είναι μεγάλος ο πειρασμος.
> Με το ddns του, τι παίζει, μόνο το DynDNS έχει και αυτό;


Σε ddns αυτα βλεπω

----------


## NUTSIS

Ευχαριστώ Μπάμπη, τα έψαξα και εγω, αλλα αυτα λένε ότι ειναι από σκέτα ρουτερ και μάλιστα από το 87. 
Δεν έχω μεγάλες απαιτήσεις, μια κάμερα με ενδιαφέρει και ίσως ακόμα μία στο μέλλον να έχου σταθερή ip. Δεν το έχω κιόλας με αυτα τα πράματα, ενα στησιμο έκανα με το NO-IP και εκανα το γυρο του θριάμβου όταν καταφερα και έβγαλα την κάμερα στον κόσμο.
Θα μου πεις να κάνω ένα λογαριασμο στο DynDNS να κάνω τη δουλειά μου, δεν ξέρω, αρχίζουν και γίνονται πολλά, λίγα απο δώ λίγα από κει...
Θα το πάρω μωρέ δε βαριέσαι, δεν θα μου μιλάει κανα δεκαήμερο & καμπόση γκρίνια για 5-6 μερες, θα τελειώσει κι αυτό, όπως τόσα άλλα.. :Wink:

----------


## babis3g

Ναι συνηθως τα σκετα routers εχουν λιγο παρπανω ρυθμισεις, αλλα σε ddns εχουν τα ιδια, απλα για να μην ξανα βαζω φωτο σου εβαλα  απο router ... δες εδω απο το Ν17 παλια φωτο και μεχρι τωρα εχουν προσθεσει ακομα 1-2 servers
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...15#post5699415

----------


## NUTSIS

Εγινε η παραγγελία πάραυτα, σε καθιστώ συνυπευθυνο για την απόκτηση του μηχανήματος και φυσικά για κάτι κατσαβιδάκια που πήρα για συνοδευτικά.  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

> Εγινε η παραγγελία πάραυτα, σε καθιστώ συνυπευθυνο για την απόκτηση του μηχανήματος και φυσικά για κάτι κατσαβιδάκια που πήρα για συνοδευτικά.


Oχι εγω  :Smile:  To μαγαζι που το εβγαλε προσφορα  :Smile:  ειναι δελεαστικη τιμη ... εγω δεν το εχω και δεν του εκαν review, απλα ειμαι εδω να βοηθησω οτι ξερω ... μεγεια, εγω νομιζω θα μεινεις ευχαριστημενος, οταν ερθει με το καλο εγω συστηνω αναβαθμηση με το τελευταιο λογισμικο που μολις εβαλαν airpotection και εχουν βαλει αρκετες ρυθμισεις σε σχεση οπως ειναι το παλαιο λογισμικο
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...B5%CE%BB%CE%B1
Mετα την αναβαθμηση κανε reset πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10  δευτερα συνεχομενα, και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη οπως τις θελεις

----------


## NUTSIS

Το εργαλείο το παρέλαβα πριν δύο ώρες, το αναβάθμισα (1.1.2.2_17-g00f2807) με τα beta δεν ασχολήθηκα, με τα reset του, με τα σεα του και τα μεα του. Το σετάρισα, έχει τα ddns της προηγούμενης φωτογραφίας, όλα καλά και εκει. 
Από ταχύτητα δεν έχασα εκατοστό από ότι ειχα, 



θα το δούμε και με την WIND που μάλλον θα μεταφερθώ σύντομα.

Ενα κουλό που δεν ανοίγει η σελίδα του μετά από restore ή reset και πρέπει να βγει από το ρεύμα, δεν με απασχολεί.
Ασύρματο μπόμπα μεχρι τωρα, με 2,4 με 5 με quest, φουλάραμε από δίκτυα λεμε.
Ακόμε δεν το ειδε η υπουργός οικονομικών όμως, επιφυλάσσομαι για την ακεραιότητα του στην συνέχεια, αν και το έκρυψα πίσω από μια μεγάλη φωτογραφία.  :Whistle:

----------


## gacp

> Ακόμε δεν το ειδε η υπουργός οικονομικών όμως, επιφυλάσσομαι για την ακεραιότητα του στην συνέχεια, αν και το έκρυψα πίσω από μια μεγάλη φωτογραφία.


Εεεεεεεε δεν κρατιέμαι  :Razz:  "όλοι την ίδια γυναίκα έχουμε παντρευτεί ;" όπως λέει ο σοφός λαός μας  :ROFL: 
Πάντως το μηχάνημα είναι super και με τα καινούργια Aiprotection κλπ με τα 256 Ddr3 θα φυσάει.
(ναι το παρήγγειλα και εγώ όχι τίποτε άλλο αλλά δεν έχει κεραίες και αν θυμάμαι από το Ν17 μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις το WPS κουμπί να σβήνει και τα led  :One thumb up:

----------


## babis3g

> Το εργαλείο το παρέλαβα πριν δύο ώρες, το αναβάθμισα (1.1.2.2_17-g00f2807) με τα beta δεν ασχολήθηκα, με τα reset του, με τα σεα του και τα μεα του. Το σετάρισα, έχει τα ddns της προηγούμενης φωτογραφίας, όλα καλά και εκει. 
> Από ταχύτητα δεν έχασα εκατοστό από ότι ειχα, 
> 
> 
> 
> θα το δούμε και με την WIND που μάλλον θα μεταφερθώ σύντομα.
> 
> Ενα κουλό που δεν ανοίγει η σελίδα του μετά από restore ή reset και πρέπει να βγει από το ρεύμα, δεν με απασχολεί.
> Ασύρματο μπόμπα μεχρι τωρα, με 2,4 με 5 με quest, φουλάραμε από δίκτυα λεμε.
> Ακόμε δεν το ειδε η υπουργός οικονομικών όμως, επιφυλάσσομαι για την ακεραιότητα του στην συνέχεια, αν και το έκρυψα πίσω από μια μεγάλη φωτογραφία.


Mεγεια, εγω θα ελεγα να περασεις την beta (εχει aiprotection)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...B5%CE%BB%CE%B1
και υποτιθεται φτιαχνει και πολλα προηγουμενα προβληματα (reset μετα) αλλα οτι νομιζεις 

Νομιζω για να κανεις log in μετα απο επανακινηση, μπορει να θελει λιγα λεπτα

----------


## kritop

Καλημέρα παίδες,κάτοχος και εγώ πλέον ενός  Asus DSL-AC56U.Πολύ καλές εντυπώσεις για αρχή και με λίγο πείραγμα ανέβασα και ταχύτητα... :Wink: .Έχω ένα προβληματάκι,δεν μου βλέπει το android box την ip του pc για να κάνω share κάποιους φακέλους,ενώ με το παλιό modem δεν είχα τέτοιο πρόβλημα.Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα παίδες,κάτοχος και εγώ πλέον ενός  Asus DSL-AC56U.Πολύ καλές εντυπώσεις για αρχή και με λίγο πείραγμα ανέβασα και ταχύτητα....Έχω ένα προβληματάκι,δεν μου βλέπει το android box την ip του pc για να κάνω share κάποιους φακέλους,ενώ με το παλιό modem δεν είχα τέτοιο πρόβλημα.Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα;


Αναβαθμησε λογισμικο απο εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...B5%CE%BB%CE%B1
Μετα κανε reset πατωντας τo κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη για καλη λειτουργικοτητα ... αν παλι θεμα να το αναφερουμε ... μπορουμε να το αναφερουμε και τωρα, αλλα μαλλον παλι θα σου πουν να δοκιμασεις την beta αν το λογισμικο του ειναι πολυ παλιο, δεν θα ασχοληθουν με τα παλια λογισμικα, θα σε παραπεμψουν στο τελευταιο

----------


## Somnium9hgJ

Asus DSL-AC56U 101.90 €

http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac56u-...r-p-PER.617547

----------


## MD1032

Καλησπέρες, το πήρα με την προσφορά του eshop και ετοιμάζομαι να το στήσω, αναφέρει ότι πρέπει να έχει network cable αλλά δεν έχει καθόλου παρά μόνο 2 τηλεφωνικά καλώδια, έχει τύχει σε κανέναν άλλον?

nevermind είμαι γκαβός =ρ

----------


## uncharted

Σε σχεση με το N17U εχει καποιο προβλημα/μειονεκτημα (περαν της τιμης φυσικα)? Κατι διαβαζω στα σχολια οτι εχει θεμα σε VDSL να παρει IP...

----------


## MD1032

Επειδή το έστησα προχτές, δεν είχα κανένα θέμα, απλά καλό είναι να πάρει όλα τα (κανονικά) updates και μετά να το στήσεις όπως θέλεις.

Εγώ είμαι υπερευχαριστημένος γιατί αντικατέστησα 3 μηχανήματα (speedport, gigabit switch και ένα έξτρα 5gh repeater), το wifi του (για εσωτερικές κεραίες) είναι πάρα πολύ δυνατό και μου συγχρόνισε λιιιιγο παραπάνω από το speedport.

----------


## babis3g

> Σε σχεση με το N17U εχει καποιο προβλημα/μειονεκτημα (περαν της τιμης φυσικα)? Κατι διαβαζω στα σχολια οτι εχει θεμα σε VDSL να παρει IP...


Αυτο που λες μπορει να ισχυει και με αλλο modem (απο οτι διαβαζω εδω μεσα) δεν νοομιζω να σου τυχει, μπορεις να κοιταξεις τις πιο πισω σελιδες αν βρεις θεμα που το εχουν μερικοι ή να σου απαντησουν

----------


## uncharted

Μπαμπη το TX power unlock μεσω telnet του N17U ισχυει και εδω?

----------


## babis3g

> Μπαμπη το TX power unlock μεσω telnet του N17U ισχυει και εδω?


Ναι ισχυει (vdsl) καθως και η εντολη για παραπανω ταχυτητα
δες εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...51#post5909451
Για να εμφανιστει στο menu
asustest set_vdtxpwrtestmode 1
και μετα παιζουμε με τα value

----------


## mion_15

παιδια απο wifi πως παει?οχι τοσο σε ταχυτητα αλλα σε αποσταση σε εσωτερικο .εγω στο σπιτι γενικα εχω θεμα διοτι εχω οτ ρουτερ σε ενα δωματιο πιανω παντου αλλα με μια γραμμη η το χανω με διαοφρα μοντεμ που ειχα κατα καιρους

----------


## uncharted

Περα απο το UPnP bug, κατι ακομα που δεν μου αρεσει στα τελευταια FW και εχω μεινει ακομα στο 1.1.1.2 ειναι οτι αλλαξανε το login παραθυρο και πλεον ο Chrome δεν κραταει το login pass του router...

----------


## babis3g

Ειναι για θεμα ασφαλειας καθως απο το 1.1.1.2 και μετα εχουν αλλαξει μερικα πραγματα σε θεματα ασφαλειας , δεν τα θυμαμαι πρεπει να δω ολα τα change log

----------


## uncharted

Ειναι αβολο ομως... δεν θελω να πληκτρολογω κωδικο συνεχεια. Χωρια απο ολα αυτα, ειναι και ο DSL driver που φαινεται πιο ασταθης.

----------


## foris23

Καλησπέρα και απο εμενα και καλό μήνα. Περίπου ενα μήνα εχω το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο αλλά εχω αρκετά θέματα. Κάποιες φορές χάνει το internet. Εχω forthnet. Χρειάζεται reboot. Μέτα απο κινητο samsung χάνει συνδεση wifi με τα 5ghz. Στα 2.4 δεν παρατήρησα κατι. Από laptop και adroid box δεν εχω θέμα. Τελευταίο firmware εχω βάλει. Αλλαξα firmware και πήγα στο 1.1.1.2 και πάει καλύτερα. Ενω θέλω να ξαναπροσπαθήσω να βάλω το τελευταιο αλλά φοβάμαι μην εχω μια απο τα ιδια.

----------


## babis3g

Πριν χασεις τον χρονο σου, Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ΑΝ φτιαξει τα θεματα που αναφερεις ... αλλα μπορει να θελει reset απο το κουμπακι πισω πατωντας το για 6-10 δευτερα (θα χαθουν ολες οι ρυθμισεις) και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη χειροκινητα ... αυτο ειναι γενικος κανονας σε ολα τα modem για καλη λειτουργικοτητα
Το τελευταιο ειναι εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...75#post6135475

α) Οταν χανει το internet τι εννοεις? αποσυνδεση γραμμης ή ip? ή ασυρματο
Aυτο θα το καταλαβεις αν στο dsl log το dsl uptime παει στο 0:0:0:0 (ξεκιναει απο την αρχη ενω δεν του εχεις κανει reboot)
ή συνεχιζει να γραφει την κανονικη ωρα
Οποτε αν μπορεις να πεις πως χανει το internet

β) Για το ασυμρατο δοκιμασε στο 5G αλλο καναλι, η και το bandwidth, φαινεται παρομοιο θεμα ειναι και σε αλλα μοντελα
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...69#post6165169

----------


## foris23

Για να πω την αλήθεια νομίζω ότι δεν άλλαζε ο χρόνος. Αλλά δεν είχα σύνδεση καθόλου και έκανα reboot για να επανέλθει. Όσο για το wifi στο Samsung άλλαζα συνέχεια πράγματα αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη. Τώρα έκανα κάτι άλλο. Πέρασα ένα firmware που βρήκα. 9.1.2.3._117. Δεν ξέρω τι διαφορετικό έχει. Δείχνει να δουλεύει για την ώρα καλά. Μετά από λίγο πάλι το χάνει. Θα δοκιμάσει κανάλι αλλαγή.

----------


## babis3g

ΑΝ δεν αλλαζει το uptime, πηγαινε στο wan>internet connection>additional pppd settings & βαλε την εντολη
lcp-echo-interval 0
αν με 0 δεν συνδεεται δοκιμασε το 30-40-60, αλλα πρωτα το 0

Για το θεμα 5G το εχω αναφερει

- - - Updated - - -




> Για να πω την αλήθεια νομίζω ότι δεν άλλαζε ο χρόνος. Αλλά δεν είχα σύνδεση καθόλου και έκανα reboot για να επανέλθει. Όσο για το wifi στο Samsung άλλαζα συνέχεια πράγματα αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη. Τώρα έκανα κάτι άλλο. Πέρασα ένα firmware που βρήκα. 9.1.2.3._117. Δεν ξέρω τι διαφορετικό έχει. Δείχνει να δουλεύει για την ώρα καλά. Μετά από λίγο πάλι το χάνει. Θα δοκιμάσει κανάλι αλλαγή.


Για το θεμα 5G δες εδω το 5.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...20#post6165920

Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις τα 2 λογισμικα να δεις πιο δεν κανει θεμα
το 1.1.1.2 (παλιο, αλλα φαινεται εχουν καποιο λογο)
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/wir...726.1422929949
και μια *καινουρια beta v9.1.2.3_210-gee727b1*
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...BD8BA6960431FY
Aν μπορεις να κανεις reset θα ειναι καλο

----------


## niathan

καλησπερα εχω ενα ASUS AC56U και VDSL 30 OTE .Εχω παρα πολλα λαθη ( CRC ) και με τα δυο  μοντεμ ( ASUS και speedport entry ). Ενω με το μοντεμ του ΟΤΕ τουλαχιστον συνδεομαι υποφερτα με το ASUS εχω πολλα disconect και πολυ πιο αργη πραγματικη ταχυτητα !!! στο sto speedtest του ΟΤΕ μου δινει download 19mbps και το Asus 4mbps !!! . κοιταξα και εδω για ρυθμισεις και στο threat για το AC56U αλλα δεν βρηκα καποιες optimal ρυθμισεις να ακολουθησω . Αν μπορειτε , ανεβαστε screenshot των DSL συθμισεων που εχετε για VDSL OTE μπας και βγαλω καποια ακρη  , σας ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

> καλησπερα εχω ενα ASUS AC56U και VDSL 30 OTE .Εχω παρα πολλα λαθη ( CRC ) και με τα δυο  μοντεμ ( ASUS και speedport entry ). Ενω με το μοντεμ του ΟΤΕ τουλαχιστον συνδεομαι υποφερτα με το ASUS εχω πολλα disconect και πολυ πιο αργη πραγματικη ταχυτητα !!! στο sto speedtest του ΟΤΕ μου δινει download 19mbps και το Asus 4mbps !!! . κοιταξα και εδω για ρυθμισεις και στο threat για το AC56U αλλα δεν βρηκα καποιες optimal ρυθμισεις να ακολουθησω . Αν μπορειτε , ανεβαστε screenshot των DSL συθμισεων που εχετε για VDSL OTE μπας και βγαλω καποια ακρη  , σας ευχαριστω


Aνεβασε στατιστικα (snr, crc, etc)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...7&d=1466831076
και αυτη τη σελιδα
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1469006357
να δουμε πως τα εχεις

οι ρυθμισεις οτε ειναι εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...7&d=1469006354
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...8&d=1469006355
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1469006356
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1469006357

----------


## gacp

Πολύ καλή η καινούργια beta !
Συγχρονίζει λίγο καλύτερα και με λιγότερα λάθη.
Με το Aiprotection η μνήμη που καταλαμβάνεται πλέον αγγίζει τα 105-110 (!!!)mb στο 56U (και χωρίς να έχω ενεργοποιήσει τα parental) και για αυτό έβαλαν πλέον την δυνατότητα στα μοντέλα με λιγότερη μνήμη (52/55u) να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα stick ως swap μνήμη.
Την απόκριση της DDR3 δεν θα την έχει όμως υποθέτω.
Μονόδρομος πλέον για το asus-rt τα 256mb στα modem-router.
Και μετά απο καιρό όντος υπάρχει βελτίωση στην λειτουργία.
Επίσης, μιας και με είχε απασχολήσει παλαιότερα, το 56u (και το 52u) παίρνουν μια χαρά IPV6 απο την Forthnet και δουλεύει τέλεια η ipv6 πρόσβαση.
Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρων ζητήστε μου να ανεβάσω τις ρυθμίσεις.
Μπράβο ASUS....

----------


## niathan

> Aνεβασε στατιστικα (snr, crc, etc)
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...7&d=1466831076
> και αυτη τη σελιδα
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1469006357
> να δουμε πως τα εχεις
> 
> οι ρυθμισεις οτε ειναι εδω
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...7&d=1469006354
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...8&d=1469006355
> ...



ευχαριστω 
περασα τις ρυθμισεις όπως παραπανω και τα στατιστικα μου είναι

----------


## babis3g

εκει συνχρονιζεις με 25770 kbps πολυ παραπανω απο οτι λες πιανεις με το 2i του οτε (19 ειπες) αλλα εχει πολλα λαθη γιατι το snr target ειναι 5.4 db

πηγαινε στο vdsl settings και στο stability adjustment vdsl, βαλε το στο 12db
δες αν το snr εχει ανεβει κοντα στο 10-12 (τωρα 5.4) αν οχι βαλε στο stability 12-14

Αν παλι αποσυνδεσεις, μπες μεσω telnet και βαλε αυτη την εντολη
asustest set_vdtxpwrtestmode 1
Θα εμφανιστει στο dsl setting menu to tx power control
κανε disable το UPBO και βαλε το tx power control στο -7

Αν σου κανει παλι προβλημα θα πρεπει να κοιταξεις την εσωτερικη σου εγκατασταση, γιατι με 2 modems ιδιο θεμα, καπου εχει προβλημα η γραμμη σου
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...25#post5507825
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...57#post1305857

----------


## niathan

> εκει συνχρονιζεις με 25770 kbps πολυ παραπανω απο οτι λες πιανεις με το 2i του οτε (19 ειπες) αλλα εχει πολλα λαθη γιατι το snr target ειναι 5.4 db
> 
> πηγαινε στο vdsl settings και στο stability adjustment vdsl, βαλε το στο 12db
> δες αν το snr εχει ανεβει κοντα στο 10-12 (τωρα 5.4) αν οχι βαλε στο stability 12-14
> 
> Αν παλι αποσυνδεσεις, μπες μεσω telnet και βαλε αυτη την εντολη
> asustest set_vdtxpwrtestmode 1
> Θα εμφανιστει στο dsl setting menu to tx power control
> κανε disable το UPBO και βαλε το tx power control στο -7
> ...



Σε ευχαριστω Μπαμπη , εχω κάνει τα πάντα εκτός αυτο με το telnet.  Οπως ειπα διάβασα τα threats πριν. :-) Με tcip καλώδιο απο την ρεκλετα στο μόντεμ τα λάθη ειναι αρκετά. Κάλεσα 2 φορες τεχνικούς ΟΤΕ , έκαναν κάποιες αλλαγές αλλα το Asus αρνείται να φτάσει στα μισά την απόδοση του speedentry. Το entry συγχρονίζει στα 21mbps αλλα στο speedtest to entry δίνει 19mbps download έναντι 9-10mbps στην καλύτερη του Asus... 
βάζοντας παρόμοιο snr στο asus με το speedentry για να εχω παρόμοιο χρονισμό το asus εχει πολλές αποσυνδέσεις και στο sppedtest to speedentry παει τα διπλάσια απο το Asus .(δεν το πιστευω οτι γράφω αυτο )
Μήπως υπάρχει καποιος οδηγός για telnet?

----------


## babis3g

Ενεργοποιεις το telnet απο το administration > system
Eενεργοποιεις το telnet στο pc
με το cmd (windows) γραφεις 192.168.1.1 (enter)
admin (enter)
password (enter) αυτο που εχει το modem
asustest set_vdtxpwrtestmode 1
και μετα refresh στο menu dsl settings

Για το θεμα γραμμης, σιγουρα ειναι λιγο πιο κατω το Asus σα μη συμβατο 100% σαν του οτε (αν και συνχρονισε πιο ψηλα) αλλα αν ανεβασες το snr στο 12-15 περιπου στο asus και κανει ακομα προβλημα, τοτε δεν βλεπω αλλη λυση εκτος αν βοηθησει το tx power control στο -7 που θα δωσει ενισχυση στο downstream και να κλεισεις το upstream για ενισχυση του down

----------


## niathan

> Ενεργοποιεις το telnet απο το administration > system
> Eενεργοποιεις το telnet στο pc
> με το cmd (windows) γραφεις 192.168.1.1 (enter)
> admin (enter)
> password (enter) αυτο που εχει το modem
> asustest set_vdtxpwrtestmode 1
> και μετα refresh στο menu dsl settings
> 
> Για το θεμα γραμμης, σιγουρα ειναι λιγο πιο κατω το Asus σα μη συμβατο 100% σαν του οτε (αν και συνχρονισε πιο ψηλα) αλλα αν ανεβασες το snr στο 12-15 περιπου στο asus και κανει ακομα προβλημα, τοτε δεν βλεπω αλλη λυση εκτος αν βοηθησει το tx power control στο -7 που θα δωσει ενισχυση στο downstream και να κλεισεις το upstream για ενισχυση του down


καλησπέρα 

ενεργοποιησα το telnet και στο ASUS και στο PC 
μπηκα CMD αλλα δεν καταφερα να συνδεθω
δες screenshot , μπηκα και telnet (win search -> telnet) χωρις παλι επιτυχια , προσπαθησα και σαν admin

----------


## babis3g

ops, γραφεις " telnet 192.168.1.1 "

----------


## niathan

> ops, γραφεις " telnet 192.168.1.1 "


Σε ευχαριστω , το εκανα και σταθεροποιηθηκε μονο όταν ανεβασα το stability adjustment στο 13 και πετυχα συγχρονισμο στα 17mbps...

----------


## babis3g

ελπιζω να μεινει σταθερο, χανεις ετσι 2 mbps (19 του οτε) αλλα αν ειναι πιο σταθερο νομιζω αξιζει, και εγω εχω ανεβασει το snr στη γραμμη μου για σταθεροτητα (απο 9 το εβαλα στο 11) ειμαστε απο του ατυχους

DSL Driver Version 	A2pvfbH043g.d26p
DSL Link Status 	Link up
DSL Uptime 	0 days 5 hours 14 minutes 24 seconds
DSL modulation 	ITU G.992.5(ADSL2PLUS), G.998.4(G.INP)
ANNEX Mode 	ANNEX A
Current Profile 	
TCM(Trellis Coded Modulation) 	ON
Line Status 	Downstream 	Upstream
*SNR 	11.4 dB* 	12.7 dB
Line Attenuation 	35.0 dB 	21.2 dB
Path Mode 	Interleaved 	Interleaved
Interleave Depth 	1 	1
Data Rate 	11223 kbps 	1023 kbps
MAX Rate 	10912 kbps 	1127 kbps
POWER 	19.7 dbm 	12.1 dbm
CRC 	67 	8
HEC 	224 	3
ES 	59 	8
INP 	0 symbols 	0 symbols

----------


## niathan

δυστυχως του ΟΤΕ με ιδια σταθεροτητα συχρονιζει 2-3 mpbs παραπανω . Το κοιταω μηπως βαλω TCP καλωδιο από τον διανεμητή ( αν μου επιβεβεβαιωσει ο ΟΤΕ ότι στον κατανεμητή δεν εχει η γραμμη λαθη . Αυτό μου ειπε όταν μετρησε ) . Παντως στην ρεκλετα εχω τα ιδια πολλα λαθη με μεσα στο σπιτι .  Αυτό που προσεξα είναι ότι το κεντρικο καλωδιο του ΟΤΕ ( από τον κατανεμητή μεχρι την ρεκλετα εξω από το σπιτι μου ) είναι παραλληλο με 1 εκατοστο αποσταση !!! για 8 τουλάχιστον μετρα με το καλωδιο κεντρικης παροχης της ΔΕΗ !!! θεωρω ότι παιζει ρολο για τα λαθη , τι λες ?

----------


## babis3g

To modem οτε ειναι broadcom, το dslam οτε πρεπει να ειναι broadcom (το λεει στο Asus dsl log) αρα ταιραιζουν καλυτερα, ειναι η συμβατοτητα κατα την γνωμη μου, το Asus ειναι mediatek, ισως λιγο πιο χαμηλη αποδοση (το λεω σε ολα τα topic των Αsus (N17 , dsl 52 κλπ) που σε προβληματικη ή μακρυνη γραμμη καποιες φορες κανει διαφορα

Για το καλωδιο κατα εμενα, ναι μπορει να παιζει ρολο
Θα πρεπει να παρεις ΑΜ ραδιοφωνακι και να το βαλεις στο 612khz και να δεις για παρεμβολες, (κοντα στο modem και στο καλωδιο) θα κλεισεις το ηλεκτρικο και προφανως θα καταλαβεις απο τον θορυβο των παρεμβολων αν κανει και ποσο ειναι ασχημα
(δες video)
https://support.zen.co.uk/kb/knowled...rein-and-shine

----------


## niathan

νομιζω δεν μπορω να βγαλω ακρη καθως το καλωδιο της ΔΕΗ οπως βλεπεις στην φωτο ειναι εκτος σπιτιου οποτε δεν μπορω να το απενεργοποιησω για να συγκρινω .. ή δεν εχω καταλαβει κατι ?

----------


## babis3g

ΑΝ δεν μπορεις να δοκιμασεις με το καλωδιο δεη απενεργο, για να δεις για λιγες ωρες αν ειναι καλυτερα, τοτε δυσκολα
ΑΝ μπορεις μετρα στον κατανεμητη τι snr crc κλπ ερχονται, που πιστευω δεν θα εχει κοντα καλωδια δεη
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BC%CE%B7%CF%82
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...25#post5507825

----------


## gacp

*@babis3g*
Με το τελευταίο beta *v9.1.2.3_224-g5310561* όταν ξεκινάει να κατεβάζει το xbox one από το Live το modem κάνει *reset* ! όχι disconect αλλά reset.
Έχω στείλει ήδη report αν θέλεις έχε το στο μυαλό σου και εσύ μιας και η προηγούμενη beta ήταν σε πολύ καλό δρόμο.
Τώρα είμαι σε stable και όλα ΟΚ.

----------


## babis3g

τους ενημερωσα αν σε βρουνε πιο γρηγορα, δεν εχω τωρα το xbox να δοκιμασω και εγω, ευχαριστω

----------


## niathan

καλησπερα , Μπαμπη 

Προχωρησα σε νεα καλοδιωση απο τον κατανεμητη ως και το σπιτι μου και παρεκαμψα ολη την εσωτερικη εγκατασταση και το καλωδιο ρευματος . Τα λαθη μειωθηκαν λιγο και αωεβηκε λιγο η ταχυτητα συχρονισμου . Αυτα με το μοντεμ του ΟΤΕ . Το ASUS δυστυχως συνεχιζει την προβληματικη συνδεση και τις πολυ λιγοτερες ταχυτητες κατεβασματος .... Οποτε θα παω σε μοντεμ με chipset broadcom οπως ειπες και εσυ παραπανω λογο αποστασης ....  Εχω δει το TPLINK Archer Vr600 , ποια ειναι η γνωμη σου ? θα προτεινες καποιο αλλο ? σε ευχαριστω ...

----------


## panoc

off topic αλλα το πω επειδη εχεις isdn.
οσες γραμμες ειχαν προβλημα adsl/vdsl και ηταν isdn, εφτιαξαν αμεσως μολις γυρισαν σε pstn...

----------


## niathan

αν αναφερεσαι σε μενα ειμαι σε PSTN

----------


## panoc

> αν αναφερεσαι σε μενα ειμαι σε PSTN


Συγνωμη, μαλλον μπερδευτικα γιατι ειδα εδω https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...=1#post6167970 οτι εισαι σε annex b

----------


## niathan

το annex B το εβαλε αυτοματα ..

----------


## panoc

> το annex B το εβαλε αυτοματα ..


πως γκεγκεν αυτο ;  :Razz: 

annex b σημαινει isdn, δε το βαζεις εσυ μονος σου annex a μπας και αλλαξει τιποτα ;

----------


## niathan

εισαι σιγουρος?

----------


## panoc

> εισαι σιγουρος?


Eαν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το annex b ειναι isdn ? ναι  :Razz: 
αλλα κοιτα και εδω https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asymme...ADSL_standards

----------


## niathan

υποψην εχω vdsl , ισχυει το ιδιο ?

----------


## panoc

> υποψην εχω vdsl , ισχυει το ιδιο ?


ναι, δεν αλλαζει κατι.

----------


## niathan

κοιτα τι βρηκα .... τωρα μπερδευτηκαμε τελειως

----------


## panoc

Σε τι ακριβως μπερδευτηκες ?

----------


## niathan

το εγγραφο λεει οτι ο ΟΤΕ για VDSL εχει ANNEX B

----------


## panoc

> το εγγραφο λεει οτι ο ΟΤΕ για VDSL εχει ANNEX B


Δε ξερτω τι ειναι αυτο, μια χαρα δινει σε annex a πχ εδω https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%CF%89-vdsl-50

----------


## niathan

Το δοκίμασα , δεν αλλάζει κατι , στα όρια του στατιστικού λάθους , σε ευχαριστω για την βοήθεια και ενδιαφερον

----------


## babis3g

To annex B ειναι το band plan και ειναι διαφορετικο σε vdsl

- - - Updated - - -




> καλησπερα , Μπαμπη 
> 
> Προχωρησα σε νεα καλοδιωση απο τον κατανεμητη ως και το σπιτι μου και παρεκαμψα ολη την εσωτερικη εγκατασταση και το καλωδιο ρευματος . Τα λαθη μειωθηκαν λιγο και αωεβηκε λιγο η ταχυτητα συχρονισμου . Αυτα με το μοντεμ του ΟΤΕ . Το ASUS δυστυχως συνεχιζει την προβληματικη συνδεση και τις πολυ λιγοτερες ταχυτητες κατεβασματος .... Οποτε θα παω σε μοντεμ με chipset broadcom οπως ειπες και εσυ παραπανω λογο αποστασης ....  Εχω δει το TPLINK Archer Vr600 , ποια ειναι η γνωμη σου ? θα προτεινες καποιο αλλο ? σε ευχαριστω ...


H αποσταση σου δεν ειναι τοσο μακρυα ... αφου αλλαξες καλωδιο και συνεχιζει το προβλημα καπου εχει θεμα η γραμμη με τον οτε ... να με το Asus και με το tx power δεν βοηθαει (και επισης να χαμηλωσεις και το stability, ανεβασμα του snr) τοτε δοκιμασε του παροχου λιγες μερες
ΑΝ με αυτο δεν εχεις προβλημα καθολου, τοτε ναι πιστευω οτι και το vr600 θα ειναι το ιδιο γιατι και τα 2 ειναι broadcom
ΑΝ σου κανει προβλημα και του παροχου, νομιζω θα χαλασεις ασκοπα χρηματα

----------


## petroudis

Παιδιά καλημέρα, σήμερα μπήκα στο interface του 56U και βλέπω ότι υπάρχει μια νέα εκδοσή 1.1.2.3_224 με προστιθέμενες λειτουργίες όπως airprotection κτλ, υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτή η υπηρεσία να μπουκώνει το δίκτυο η να κάνει πιο αργή την εμπειρία στο ίντερνετ;

PS: Ας είναι καλά ο φίλτατος που μου έδωσε το τέρας, έχει μια βδομάδα σκυλί στα 4snr Κώστα σε χαιρετώ!

Update: Πέρασα την καινούργια, ενεργοποίησα και το air protection και δεν είδα καμιά διαφορά όσο αναφορά το δίκτυο αλλά πέφτει η ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος περίπου 250kb, η μνήμη είναι στο 82mb used, πριν το ενεργοποιήσω ήταν 54mb.

----------


## gacp

χαχα, για σου φίλε petroudis! εδώ είμαι και εγώ.
Ναι, είναι τέρας απλά αν συνδέεσαι σε broadcom dslam χάνει λίγο.
Αν και λίγο "πείραγμα" snr όλα έρχονται στα ίσια τους.
Για την ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος δες μήπως ενεργοποιήθηκε κάποιο qos.

----------


## babis3g

το aiprotection αν ενεργοποιηθει τραβαει λιγο πραπανω μνημη σωστα σου πηγε στα 82mb used

----------


## petroudis

> χαχα, για σου φίλε petroudis! εδώ είμαι και εγώ.
> Ναι, είναι τέρας απλά αν συνδέεσαι σε broadcom dslam χάνει λίγο.
> Αν και λίγο "πείραγμα" snr όλα έρχονται στα ίσια τους.
> Για την ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος δες μήπως ενεργοποιήθηκε κάποιο qos.


Χαίρομαι που σε βρήκα!
Τελικά είχες δίκιο, απενεργοποιησα εντελώς το qos και τώρα είναι φυσιολογικές οι ταχύτητες, αν δω ζόρι στο μέλλον μπορεί να δοκιμάσω το smartqos, εγώ νόμιζα λόγο ότι φιλτράρετε η κίνηση μέσο trendmicro.

Αν και είχα αρκετά φτηνιάρικα broadcom στο παρελθόν(siemens, tplink) η ταχύτητα μου ήταν πάνω κάτω η ίδια 8mbit, τώρα δεν γνωρίζω αν ένα ακριβό broadcom chipset modem κάνει την διαφορά, παντός θυμάμαι που είχα πάρει το tplink 8970 και η ταχύτητα έπεσε κατακόρυφα, μιλάμε για 1+ mbit... το έψαξα και έβγαλα το πόρισμα ότι ήταν lantiq και δεν παίζει καλά με broadcom dslam του ΟΤΕ, με τα ASUS πιάνω την ίδια ταχύτητα με το speedport που δίνει τώρα ο ΟΤΕ συν το μαγικό snt tweek :P. Ακόμα αναμένω και ελπίζω για VDSL εδώ και χρόνια...




> το aiprotection αν ενεργοποιηθει τραβαει λιγο πραπανω μνημη σωστα σου πηγε στα 82mb used


Έγινε σε ευχαριστώ Babi, δηλαδή άνετα παίζει και το u52 με τα 128

----------


## gacp

petroudis, Αν θέλεις πες μας τι στατιστικά έχεις και σε τι DSLAM συνδέεσαι.

----------


## petroudis

Τα στατιστικά μου στις 7 περίπου το απόγευμα.

1: Speedport Entry 2i
2: Asus DSL-AC56U (Stock)
3: Asus DSL-AC56U (SNR tweak)

----------


## MD1032

Αλόχες, είμαι στην έκδοση

DSL Driver Version: FwVer:5.5.2.7_B_A60901 HwVer:T14.F7_0.2
Firmware Version: v9.1.2.3_224-g5310561

και παρατηρώ ότι έχω θέματα με το 5Ghz wifi και με τις mobile (πχ htc 10), είτε δεν θα συνδέεται είτε δεν θα βλέπει internet ενώ είναι συνδεδέμενο (ενώ η συσκευή είναι ακριβώς δίπλα στο router).

Οι ρυθμήσεις του 5Ghz:


Έχω δοκιμάσει να αλλάξω το Group Key Rotation Interval σε 0 και τώρα το έχω αφήσει στο max.

Επίσης μερικές φορές αδυνατεί να συνδεθεί και στο 2.4Ghz δίκτυο και αναγκάζομαι να κάνω reset στο router.

Μπορώ να δοκιμάσω κάτι άλλο?

----------


## babis3g

> Αλόχες, είμαι στην έκδοση
> 
> DSL Driver Version: FwVer:5.5.2.7_B_A60901 HwVer:T14.F7_0.2
> Firmware Version: v9.1.2.3_224-g5310561
> 
> και παρατηρώ ότι έχω θέματα με το 5Ghz wifi και με τις mobile (πχ htc 10), είτε δεν θα συνδέεται είτε δεν θα βλέπει internet ενώ είναι συνδεδέμενο (ενώ η συσκευή είναι ακριβώς δίπλα στο router).
> 
> Οι ρυθμήσεις του 5Ghz:
> 
> ...


Μερικα σημεια αν βοηθησουν

-Δοκιμασε στατικη ip για το θεμα που δεν βλεπει internet
-Δοκιμασε αλλο control channel, channel band, extention channel, wireless mode
Στο wifi professional κλεισε τα beamforming / fairness μηπως οι συσκευες δεν υποστηριζουν καποιες ρυθμισεις?
για τα θεματα σηματα και συμβατοτητας
-Αν εχεις καποιο ασυρματο διπλα στο modem, δοκιμασε να το βαλεις πιο μακρυα για παρεμβολες
-Δοκιμασε πιο παλιο λογισμικο, μηπως το συγκεκριμενο εχει θεμα, αλλα δεν θυμαμαι να εχω δει παραπονα στο συγκεκριμενο τελευταιο λογισμικο
-Στα Asus καποιες φορες το απλο reset και χρηση back up δεν βοηθαει, πρεπει να πατησεις το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερα, γιατι ετσι βοηθαει να καθαρισει η μνημη καλυτερα και για τα drivers να περασουν καλυτερα, και για bugs και φρεσκες ρυθμισεις

Αν παλι ολα αυτα δεν βοηθησουν να στειλουμε feedback

----------


## MD1032

> Μερικα σημεια αν βοηθησουν
> 
> -Δοκιμασε στατικη ip για το θεμα που δεν βλεπει internet
> -Δοκιμασε αλλο control channel, channel band, extention channel, wireless mode
> Στο wifi professional κλεισε τα beamforming / fairness μηπως οι συσκευες δεν υποστηριζουν καποιες ρυθμισεις?
> για τα θεματα σηματα και συμβατοτητας
> -Αν εχεις καποιο ασυρματο διπλα στο modem, δοκιμασε να το βαλεις πιο μακρυα για παρεμβολες
> -Δοκιμασε πιο παλιο λογισμικο, μηπως το συγκεκριμενο εχει θεμα, αλλα δεν θυμαμαι να εχω δει παραπονα στο συγκεκριμενο τελευταιο λογισμικο
> -Στα Asus καποιες φορες το απλο reset και χρηση back up δεν βοηθαει, πρεπει να πατησεις το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερα, γιατι ετσι βοηθαει να καθαρισει η μνημη καλυτερα και για τα drivers να περασουν καλυτερα, και για bugs και φρεσκες ρυθμισεις
> ...



Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου.
Στο Wifi professional έχω τα παρακάτω (δεν βρίσκω κάπου beamforming/fairness)



Θα δοκιμάσω και τα υπόλοιπα αρχίζοντας με την static ip και θα ενημερώσω.

Btw εάν θέλω να περάσω το latest official firmware θα γίνει εύκολα/ομαλά τώρα που έχω beta?

----------


## babis3g

εαν εχεις την beta 9.1.2.3_224 ειναι ακριδως ιδια με την επισημη 1.2.1.4_224 (το ονομα αλλαζει) και δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις κατι ... απλα αν δεν εκανες reset, κανε πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερολεπτα και ξανα δες αν εχεις ιδιο θεμα

----------


## Diagrafeas

Έχετε ενεργοποιήσει το ipv6; (Πάροχος COSMOTE)
Δουλεύει σωστά;
Κερδίζουμε τίποτα πρακτικά;

Πάμε στο WAN...
IP Version: IPv6
IPv6 Settings τα αφήνουμε ως έχουν;
DHCP: DHCP
DHCP PD: Enable
MLD Proxy: Disable
Dual Stack Lite: Disable

Ή αλλάζουμε κάτι;

Edit...
Δεν παίρνει IP...

----------


## babis3g

> Έχετε ενεργοποιήσει το ipv6; (Πάροχος COSMOTE)
> Δουλεύει σωστά;
> Κερδίζουμε τίποτα πρακτικά;
> 
> Πάμε στο WAN...
> IP Version: IPv6
> IPv6 Settings τα αφήνουμε ως έχουν;
> DHCP: DHCP
> DHCP PD: Enable
> ...


Eτσι παίρνω εγω με το dsl52 που ειναι ιδια (οτε)

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...7&d=1469006354
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...8&d=1469006355
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1469006356
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1469006357

Yποψην δεν υπαρχει ακομα firewall ipv6 αν ανυσηχεις για ασφαλεια, θα βαλουν και firewall και στο ipv6 αλλα πιο μετα

----------


## basilis5

Καλημερα παιδες, λεω να προσωρησω κι εγω σε αγορα. Δυστυχως η τιμη ειναι αρκετα πανω απο τις προσφορες που εχουν παιξει κατα καιρους, αλλα δεν μπορω να περιμενω μεχρι ποτε/αν θα ξαναπαιξει στο 100 δυστυχως.
Εχω nova (forthnet) μαζι με το σαπακι που δινουν μαζι. Ιδανικα θα αγοραζα μονμο router αλλα, αλλα περαν του οτι ειναι εντελως μουφα το zte, μου έχει χαλασει και το router tp link wdr 4300, οποτε αναγκαστικα θα παω σε all in one λυση.
2 ερωτησεις καθως ειμαι ασχετος.

1. αν σε 2-3 χρονια παμε αναγκαστικα σε voip, το εν λογω modem/router γινεται να παιξει σαν σκετο router μαζι με το voip modem που λογικα θα παρεχει ο παροχος;
2. εχουν αναφερθει στο νημα οι ρυθμισεις για forthnet ; βρηκα για οτε με μια προχειρη ματια μονο.

bonus ερωτηση:γενικα αξιζει τα 124-140 πιστευετε;


edit: vdsl ειμαι, συγχρονιζω μεν στα 49998, αλλα η συμπεριφορα της γραμμης μου ειναι σαν 30ρι, ενω με οτε ειχα πολυ καλυτερη συμπεριφορα. Δεν ξερω αν η αλλαγη μοντελ θθα βελτιωσει τπτ.

----------


## babis3g

1- για forthnet δεν ξερω σιγουρα, ισως καποιος αλος φιλος να σου πει
(με οτε γινεται αλλα πρεπει να εχεις επανω και το modem παροχου ειδικα για την τηλεφωνια)

2- οχι δεν εχω δει η forthnet να δινει τις ρυθμισεις και κωδικα για την τηλεφωνια της, αλλα δεν παρακολουθω τα topic της forthnet γιατι δεν ειμαι με αυτον τον παροχο (ουτε καν υπαρχει στην περιοχη μου)
Iσως παλι καποιος φιλος να σου πει
(ο οτε δινει πλεον τα κωδικα τηλεφωνιας και μπορουμε να βαλουμε ολα σε ενα δηλαδη να εχει το modem και τηλεφωνια)

Για το 1 & 2 πιστευω ολοι οι παροχοι μελλοντικα θα πανε σε voip, ειναι θεμα χρονου

bonus ερωτηση:ΑΝ πας για ολα σενα (wifi, router, voip, modem) νομιζω αξιζει η αγορα σε αυτα τα χρηματα, αν λαβεις υποψην οτι μερικα αλλα, ολα σε ενα εχουν και 350+ ευρω ...
Τωρα για το συγκεκριμενο πανω απο 120 δεν αξιζει για εμενα, οχι γιατι δεν ειναι καλο (γιατι εχει 256 ddr3 ram, 750 mhz processor, giga lan, ac wifi, vectoring, 2 usb, snr tweak, multi annex κλπ) αλλα συνηθως τα mediatek ειναι φτηνα υλικα και αφου βρισκεται στα 100-120 γιατι να πληρωσουμε παραπανω>?

Κοιτα και το tp link vr200v μαζι με voip αλλα για forthnet δεν ξερω αν δινουν τα κωδικα ή αν υπαχει κολπο να παιξει η τηλεφωνια τους

edit: ισως να εισαι πιο μακρυα απο το dlsam/καμπινα και για αυτο να πιανεις πιο λιγο
Ισως να εχει προβλημα η γραμμη
Ανεβασε στατιστικα
Λογικα θα ειναι στα ιδια επιπεδα με το οποιο modem, δεν νομιζω να πιασεις κατι παραπανω, το συγκεκριμενο εχει βεβαια αλλαγη snr tweak για να ανεβασεις ταχυτητα (αν εισαι τυχερος με καλη γραμμη) αλλα θα ελεγα να μην υπολογιζεις σε αυτο, γιατι αν η γραμμη σου δεν εναι καλη, δεν νομιζω να βοηθησει, θα γινει χειροτερα αν εχει προβλημα (αν χαμηλωσεις το snr)

Πιστευω καποιος να σου πει αν δινει τα voip κωδικα η forthnet ή αν υπαρχει καποιο κολπο

----------


## basilis5

> 1- για forthnet δεν ξερω σιγουρα, ισως καποιος αλος φιλος να σου πει
> (με οτε γινεται αλλα πρεπει να εχεις επανω και το modem παροχου ειδικα για την τηλεφωνια)
> 
> 2- οχι δεν εχω δει η forthnet να δινει τις ρυθμισεις και κωδικα για την τηλεφωνια της, αλλα δεν παρακολουθω τα topic της forthnet γιατι δεν ειμαι με αυτον τον παροχο (ουτε καν υπαρχει στην περιοχη μου)
> Iσως παλι καποιος φιλος να σου πει
> (ο οτε δινει πλεον τα κωδικα τηλεφωνιας και μπορουμε να βαλουμε ολα σε ενα δηλαδη να εχει το modem και τηλεφωνια)
> 
> Για το 1 & 2 πιστευω ολοι οι παροχοι μελλοντικα θα πανε σε voip, ειναι θεμα χρονου
> 
> ...


ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Δεν εχω voip τωρα, απλα σκεφτομουν μηπως δεν αξιζει να δωσω 140 ευρω και να μου μεινει στο ραφι σε 1-2 χρονια. Γι αυτο ρωτησα αν μελλοντικα θα μπορει να λειτουργησει σαν σκετο ρουτερ.
Ρυθμισεις εννοουσα τι χρειαζεται στο σεταρισμα για να παιξει το ιντερνετ. Λογικα θα βαλω οτι εχει ηδη το zte ε;
Εχεις δικιο για τα χρηματα, αλλα μονο απο αμαζον το βρισκω κατω απο 120...

----------


## babis3g

Αν η forthent κανει αναγκαστικα voip, μπορει να σου μεινει στο ραφι πραγματι μετα απο 1-3 χρονια, αλλα πιστευω οταν ερθει η ωρα να αφησουν τους πελατες τους να εχουν τις δικες τους συσκευες, (οπως εκανε ο οτε αλλα αργησε κατα 1+ χρονο)

Οι ρυθμισεις internet ειναι ιδιες οπως στο zte
vdsl (ptm), pppoe, llc, authentication pap or auto, mtu 1492, username pass, dns automatic, ip automatic, μονο το vlan id μπορει να θελει 1102 (αν ειναι σε ιδιοκτητο χωρο) ή 835 αν παιρνει νοικι απο οτε, αλλα θα τα δεις ολα αυτα στο ΖΤΕ οπως λες σωστα

τωρα και 124 να το βρεις παλι αξιζει για αυτα που προσφερει (αν το φερεις απο εξω, ισως μαζι με το ταχυδρομιο να ερθει στα ιδια χρηματα σαν να το επαιρνες απο εδω)
Στα 140 εγω δεν θα το επαιρνα, υπαρχει το dsl ac52 που ειναι ιδιο ακομα πιο φτηνο αλλα εχει 1 μονο usb και το ac ειναι χαμηλο στα 750 mbps αλλα για την περιπτωση μου δεν χρησιμοποιω το 5G, καλα που δεν εχω πολλες 5g συσκευες, αλλα και η ταχυτητα (300mbps) με καλυπτει στο ασυρματο για απλη χρηση που κανω
Το eshop που ειχε συνεχεια προσφορες, φαινεται οτι δεν κανει πλεον οπως πριν, μπορει να περασει καιρος για να το ξανα βγαλει παλι

----------


## basilis5

> Αν η forthent κανει αναγκαστικα voip, μπορει να σου μεινει στο ραφι πραγματι μετα απο 1-3 χρονια, αλλα πιστευω οταν ερθει η ωρα να αφησουν τους πελατες τους να εχουν τις δικες τους συσκευες, (οπως εκανε ο οτε αλλα αργησε κατα 1+ χρονο)
> 
> Οι ρυθμισεις internet ειναι ιδιες οπως στο zte
> vdsl (ptm), pppoe, llc, authentication pap or auto, mtu 1492, username pass, dns automatic, ip automatic, μονο το vlan id μπορει να θελει 1102 (αν ειναι σε ιδιοκτητο χωρο) ή 835 αν παιρνει νοικι απο οτε, αλλα θα τα δεις ολα αυτα στο ΖΤΕ οπως λες σωστα
> 
> τωρα και 124 να το βρεις παλι αξιζει για αυτα που προσφερει (αν το φερεις απο εξω, ισως μαζι με το ταχυδρομιο να ερθει στα ιδια χρηματα σαν να το επαιρνες απο εδω)
> Στα 140 εγω δεν θα το επαιρνα, υπαρχει το dsl ac52 που ειναι ιδιο ακομα πιο φτηνο αλλα εχει 1 μονο usb και το ac ειναι χαμηλο στα 750 mbps αλλα για την περιπτωση μου δεν χρησιμοποιω το 5G, καλα που δεν εχω πολλες 5g συσκευες, αλλα και η ταχυτητα (300mbps) με καλυπτει στο ασυρματο για απλη χρηση που κανω
> Το eshop που ειχε συνεχεια προσφορες, φαινεται οτι δεν κανει πλεον οπως πριν, μπορει να περασει καιρος για να το ξανα βγαλει παλι


δεν ειχα υποψιν το ac52. θα το ψαξω μηπως δεν μου χρειαζεται το κατι παραπανω σε ταχυτητα. Ουσιαστικα μονο τα features τυπου snr tweak, reboot scheduler, download manager κλπ
Ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

Τα menu ειναι ακριβως ιδια και στο dsl ac52, τα εχει ολα αυτα που αναφερες

----------


## george_chania

Καλησπέρα , προχτές παρέλαβα από Amazon.de ένα DSL-AC56Uστα 64 ευρώ τελική με όλα μέσα (prime day και είχα ένα μήνα δωρεάν τα προνόμια )   μεταχειρισμένο προφανώς χωρίς εγγύηση η τιμή για το συγκεκριμένο μου φάνηκε καλή και το αγόρασα το eshop το είχε 140 και από skroutz 125 + μεταφορικά , το σεταρα ακόμα και to ipvanish μια χαρά έπαιξε με openvpn ,το noip επίσης παίζει και κάτι port forword με wol (αν και το wol το έχει μέσα και από το menu)  τεσπα το πρόβλημα μου είναι στον openvpn server ότι από έξω δεν μπορώ να δω ip που δεν είναι στο dhcp η μάλλον να το πω σωστότερα δεν βλεπω τις στατικές ip που δεν έχουν Internet από το router βλέπε κάτι ubiquiti  ενώ με openvpn μέσω ενός raspberry με raspbian με pi-hole τα βλεπω κάποια ιδέα πως μπορώ να τα δω? https://prnt.sc/g1q3ph https://prnt.sc/g1q55q  από έξω φυσικά 

ευχαριστώ

----------


## babis3g

κατα την εμπειρια μου, τα συγκεκριμενα asus (οχι μονο το dsl ac56) αν ειναι πανω απο 6-7 συσκευες συνδεμενες, στη φωτο εδω, δεν τις δειχνει παντα σωστα, καπου εχει θεμα, γενικα ανα διαφορα λογισμικα
https://prnt.sc/g1q3ph
Η ιδια φωτο υποτιθεται δειχνει μονο οσους ειναι online
κανε refresh συνεχεια

Τωρα αν σε βοηθησει, μπορει να δεις τι ip εχουν συνδεθει στο συνολο, στο system log>dhcp leases
Eπισης στα τελευταια λογισμικα (πχ το τελευταιο επισημο 1.2.3_288, θελει reset μετα την αναβαθμηση για καλη λειτουργικοτητα) στο system log, εχει προστεθει (πανω δεξια) το access log που δειχνει τι συσκευες εχουν κανει συνδεση

Τωρα απο εξω θα το τσεκαρω, ισως να φταιει και το λογισμικο, αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος

----------


## george_chania

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση το πρωτο πράγμα που έκανα όταν έφτασε στα χέρια μου ήταν firmware update και reset δεν ασχολούμαι με παλιά firmware εφόσον στα νέα έχουν φτιάξει αρκετά προβλήματα , το router αρχικά με τρόμαξε με το πόσο αργό μενού είχε στην αρχή μετά έστρωσε και έμαθα τα χούγια του  ανέβασα και τις ρυθμίσεις του openvpn server που πέρασα στο κινητό μου και συνδέθηκα από έξω στο router για να δείξω ότι δεν φαίνονται όλες οι ip και δεν φαίνονται όπως γράφω τα static ip των ubiquiti πχ άρα δεν θα μπορώ να τα δω από έξω άρα ούτε να συνδεθώ ενώ στο menu του asus που ανέβασες και εσύ από το screen-shot που ανέβασα βλεπω ότι το router τα βλέπει σαν ip αλλά να υποθέσω ότι δεν τα κάνει translate ή forward  στο δίκτυο του openvpn για αυτό το κινητό δεν τα βλέπει από έξω κατά την άποψη μου,  κατά τα άλλα φοβερό μηχανάκι είναι και 12 volt άρα του εχω βάλει ένα τροφοδοτικό με μπαταριά τέτοιου τύπου https://www.aerial.net/shop/product/...38v26a-ps.html  χαμηλωμένο στα 12 βολτ και εχω αυτονομία για διακοπές ρεύματος ,  στο δεύτερο wan απλά ρίχνω μια δεύτερη γραμμή που εχω εάν χρειαστεί και υπάρχει spare και το lte modem που εχω που το είδε κανονικά (δεν το τσέκαρα βέβαια στην πράξη)

σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## babis3g

To ανεφερα, ευχαριστω, ελπιζω να το φτιαξουν γιατι εχουν λιγο θεμα με το διαβασμα των ip ακομα και μεσα στο δικτυο

----------


## george_chania

μάλλον εγώ θα πρέπει να σε ευχαριστήσω για το ενδιαφέρον και την βοήθεια

----------


## basilis5

παιδια το download master δεν παιζει πλεον με torrents; Δεν μπορω να βρω μια ξεκαθαρη απαντηση online, και τα workarounds δεν δουλευουν. δεν εχω προσπαθησει ακομα εναν οδηγο για transmission  που βρηκα, θα ηθελα να εξαντλησω στο stock dm.

----------


## babis3g

> μάλλον εγώ θα πρέπει να σε ευχαριστήσω για το ενδιαφέρον και την βοήθεια


Eιπαν θα κοιταξουν τυχον θεμα, αλλα αυτο εξαρταται και απο το tool που χρησιμοποιεις, το συγκεκριμενο tool (τους εδειξα την φωτο) μαλλον χρησιμοποιει καποιο default μηχανισμο
οπως μου απαντησαν




> Regarding the Virtual network device type of OpenVPN,
>  TUN devices encapsulate IPv4 or IPv6 (OSI Layer 3)
>  TAP devices encapsulate Ethernet 802.3 (OSI Layer 2).
> The protocol which this tool uses decide the result.

----------


## george_chania

καλησπέρα σήμερα έβγαλε νέο firmware για το Asus από ότι είδα μόνο online Firmware Version:1.1.2.3_345 το έβαλα αλλά χωρίς reset γιατί δεν είχα χρόνο να το ξαναστήσω openvpn που θα πρέπει να περαστεί σε 2-3 συσκευές, διαφορές στην πράξη δεν είδα

----------


## babis3g

Ωραια, ναι ειναι το ιδιο με το 9.1.2.3_345 ... δεν χρειαζεται reset
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...74#post6221774
Aν ειχες αλλο λογισμικο και δεν σου κανει προβλημα στις ρυθμισεις που θελεις, δεν χρειαζεται reset

----------


## foris23

> Πριν χασεις τον χρονο σου, Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ΑΝ φτιαξει τα θεματα που αναφερεις ... αλλα μπορει να θελει reset απο το κουμπακι πισω πατωντας το για 6-10 δευτερα (θα χαθουν ολες οι ρυθμισεις) και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη χειροκινητα ... αυτο ειναι γενικος κανονας σε ολα τα modem για καλη λειτουργικοτητα
> Το τελευταιο ειναι εδω
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...75#post6135475
> 
> α) Οταν χανει το internet τι εννοεις? αποσυνδεση γραμμης ή ip? ή ασυρματο
> Aυτο θα το καταλαβεις αν στο dsl log το dsl uptime παει στο 0:0:0:0 (ξεκιναει απο την αρχη ενω δεν του εχεις κανει reboot)
> ή συνεχιζει να γραφει την κανονικη ωρα
> Οποτε αν μπορεις να πεις πως χανει το internet
> 
> ...


Μπάμπη καλησπέρα. Τα φώτα σου παρακαλώ. Έχω router ZTE ZXHN H208N. Όλα δείχνουν σταθερά. Αλλάζω και βάζω το asus και μετά από λίγο πέφτει το snr margin 1.4 , δεν έχω ίντερνετ αλλά το dsl link status είναι up και η dsl uptime τρέχει κανονικά.  Forthnet έχω.  Ευχαριστώ. Κανω reboot συνδεεται κανονικα snr 6.1 και ταχυτητα πολυ χαμηλοτερη που είχα πριν. 3mbit κατω downstream

----------


## babis3g

Οπως το λες, νομιζω χανει την ip ή μπουκωνει την γραμμη λογω χαμηλου snr και πολλων λαθων

Πιθανη λυση
στο wan > internet connection > edit > additional pppd option
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...5&d=1478712423
Βαλε την εντολη (μαλλον το 0 / 4 ειναι το καλυτερο για forthnet)
lcp-echo-interval 0 lcp-echo-failure 4
ή δοκιμασε 0 / 6,20 κλπ

για οτε απλα κλεισε το internet detection > στο wan settings, η στο pppd option βαλε lcp-echo-interval 0

Η αλλη περιπτωση ... Αν μενει πολυ ωρα χωρις internet τοτε υποψιαζομαι τα CRC errors / λαθη, να εχουν ανεβει αποτομα παρα πολλα κατα χιλιαδες και μπουκωνει την συνδεση, με αποτελεσμα να μην σου δουλευει το internet, ενω ειναι συνδεμενο κανονικα
Στην ιδια περιπτωση βαζεις 2 φιλτρα σε σειρα (απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...3&d=1443701246

Πιθανος να εχεις χασιμο πακετων (packet loss) λογω που το snr πεφτει αρκετα χαμηλα, αν δεν βρεις ακρη με τα lcp-echo value, 
Βαλε το ESNP στο STABLE (dsl settings page)
Κλεισε το DLA & Aνεβασε το snr απο το stability για δοκιμη πχ στο -2 (αν θυμαμαι σωστα) ωστε να ανεβει το snr στο 8 μετα απο επανακινηση του modem (θα χασει αλλο λιγο ταχυτητα)

Τελος δοκιμαζεις αλλο λογισμικο, πχ το τελευταιο εδω (1.1.2.3_345)
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-...Desk_Download/
Ισως καποιο αλλο λογισμικο να εχει καλυτερη αποδοση

----------


## foris23

Στο wan άλλαξα το Encapsulation Mode απο pppoe llc σε pppoa vc mux και απο εχθές το μεσημέρι επικρατεί μια σταθέροτητα,  ελπιζω να ειναι εντάξει στο μέλλον. Το πρώτο μου το έβαζε αυτόματα. Κατι τελευταιο αν μπορεις που εχει να κανει με το wifi 5ghz και συμβατοτητα με samsung κινητα. Εστειλες σε καποιο φιλο του forum αυτο(Στο wifi professional κλεισε τα beamforming / fairness μηπως οι συσκευες δεν υποστηριζουν καποιες ρυθμισεις?
για τα θεματα σηματα και συμβατοτητας) αλλά δεν μπορω να τα βρώ πουθενα στο menou  του asus. Ευχαριστουμε πολύ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## babis3g

Ελπιζω να μεινει σταθερο, μπορει να φταιει και pppoa/pppoe

Για το ασυρματο δεν θυμαμαι, μπορει να εκανα και λαθος αν δεν εχει αυτες τις ρυθμισεις ... ή να εννουσα αλλο μοντελο
Για προβληματα ασυρμταου αν χανεται, δοκιμασε το εξης
Για το 2,4 G ... βαλε το channel bandwidth στο 20 ή 40 mhz (δοκιμασε οπου ειναι καλυτερα, αλλα νομιζω το 20 mhz)
Για το 5G ... αλλαξε στο 40 ή 80 mhz (νομιζω το 40 ειναι πιο αποτελεσματικο )
(wifi > general)

----------


## foris23

Καλημέρα. Η χαρά κράτησε για λίγο. Πάλι έχασε την σύνδεση. Θα δοκιμάσω τις ρυθμίσεις που έδωσες και θα επανέλθω.  snr margin 1.9 και τα λάθη crc κατά χιλιάδες.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα. Η χαρά κράτησε για λίγο. Πάλι έχασε την σύνδεση. Θα δοκιμάσω τις ρυθμίσεις που έδωσες και θα επανέλθω.  snr margin 1.9 και τα λάθη crc κατά χιλιάδες.


Οταν χαλαει η γραμμη, δες τα crc errors αν παρα πολλες χιλαδες (συνηθως ανεβαινουν αποτομα χιλιαδες) ή ανεβασε μια φωτο με τα στατιστικα, την ωρα που δεν εχεις internet

----------


## skoupas

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις. Θα πάρω μάλλον το TP-Link WiFi Modem/Router AC1200 VR400. Κάτι με λογική τιμή και με καλά χαρακτηριστικά από ότι έχω δει.

----------


## foris23

Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι γιατί με το router της forthnet Δεν έχω θέμα και με το asus δεν μπορώ να βρω σταθερότητα Μπάμπη. Όπως και να έχει το απόγευμα θα στείλω εικόνα από asus στατιστικά.

----------


## babis3g

Mαλλον καπου εχει θεμα η γραμμη και ισως συμβατοτητας το asus δεν κραταει το ιδιο, ενεργοποιησες το esnp (dsl settings)
Mηπως εχεις θεμα και με το modem παροχου? και απλα αυτο κανει αποσυνδεση που ξανα συνδεεται αμεσως και δεν το καταλαβαινεις?
Το λεω γιατι δεν μπορει να ειναι τοσο λαθος και το dsl ac56, εκτος αν βρει προβλημα στην γραμμη

πχ εγω εχω ιδιο θεμα με μερικα modem στη προβληματικη γραμμη μου, 1-2 κρατανε καλα, 1-2 οταν τα λαθη ανεβουν αποτομα ριχνουν την συνδεση και ξανα συνδεση σε 1-3 λεπτα μεχρι την επομενη φορα, τα Asus μαζευουν ιδια ξαφνικα και αποτομα λαθη, αλλα με αυτα δεν πεφτει η γραμμη αλλα απλα νεκρωνει, ενω ειναι συνδεμενο και θελει επανακινηση
Οποτε παιζει ρολο και το modem καποιες φορες, δεν εχουν ολα το ιδιο αποτελεσμα

Απο οτι καταβαλα θα ανεβασεις το snr απο το stability adjustment

----------


## foris23

Δεν επανέρχεται η γραμμή γρήγορα. Εχθές το βράδυ που το παρατηρησα ήταν εκτός για ώρα. Σήμερα πρωί ήταν οκ. Αλλά πέρασαν ώρες. Θα κάνω μερικές ρυθμίσεις-αλλαγές και θα επανέλθω. Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου.

----------


## babis3g

πχ σε broadcom dslam οτε (το λεω γιατι σε αλλο παροχο δεν ειναι το ιδιο συμβατα τα παρακατω modem)
τα παλια σκετα adsl tp link v5 & dgn 2200 δεν παθαινουν τιποτε, απλα γραφουν λαθη πολλα
τα καινουρια adsl / vdsl broadcom ριχνουν την συνδεση, δεν κρατανε οπως τα παλια σκετα adsl
τα asus δεν ριχνουν την συνδεση αλλα νεκρωνουν την γραμμη και θελουν επανακινηση ή περιμενω οταν τα λαθη σταματησουν να ανεβαινουν αποτομα που επανερχεται στο κανονικο (φυσικα αν ανεβασω το snr, χασιμο ταχυτητας για σταθεροτητα ειναι οκ)

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν επανέρχεται η γραμμή γρήγορα. Εχθές το βράδυ που το παρατηρησα ήταν εκτός για ώρα. Σήμερα πρωί ήταν οκ. Αλλά πέρασαν ώρες. Θα κάνω μερικές ρυθμίσεις-αλλαγές και θα επανέλθω. Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου.


οταν ξανα συμβει κλεισε το browser & ξανα ανοιξε τον, αν εισαι συνδεμενος με ασυρματο, ξε συνδεσε το και ξανα συνδεση, αν φτιαξει, μηπως απλα επιρεαζει και τον browser

----------


## foris23

Ακριβώς αυτό. Αν ανεβάσω snr θα πέσω αρκετά. Αλλά δεν θα καταθέσω εύκολα τα όπλα. Απόγευμα μερικές ρυθμίσεις και στέλνω εικόνα από ρούτερ. Καλή συνέχεια.

- - - Updated - - -

Έκανα οτι καλυτερο μπορούσα Μπάμπη.

----------


## babis3g

βαλε και στο internet detection 0 /4 η κανε το disable ... επισης κοιτα και τις ρυθμισεις στο dsl settings με το esnp στο stable

----------


## foris23

Κάπως έτσι?

----------


## foris23

Δύσκολα τα βλέπω τά πράγματα... Σταθερή με τίποτα η συνδεση.

----------


## babis3g

Δοκιμασε αυτες τις ρυθμισεις


και βεβαια τις πιο πανω συμβουλες αν χρειαστεις το internet detection και κοιταγμα στις πριζες και 2 φιλτρα σε σειρα απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου

μαλλον εχεις ιδια περιπτωση με εμενα, ενω ξεκιναει καλα
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...7&d=1503416133

αργοτερα ανεβαζει η γραμμη λαθη του χαμου
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...8&d=1503605057

η πιθανη λυση (οπως και εγω) να παιξεις με το stability απο -2 σε -4

----------


## foris23

> Δοκιμασε αυτες τις ρυθμισεις
> 
> 
> και βεβαια τις πιο πανω συμβουλες αν χρειαστεις το internet detection και κοιταγμα στις πριζες και 2 φιλτρα σε σειρα απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου
> 
> μαλλον εχεις ιδια περιπτωση με εμενα, ενω ξεκιναει καλα
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...7&d=1503416133
> 
> αργοτερα ανεβαζει η γραμμη λαθη του χαμου
> ...


Μπάμπη καλημέρα. Αυτό έκανα. Το έριξα στο -2 μήπως και κερδίσω κάτι.  Εννοείται πως κλείδωσε χαμηλότερα όμως ανέβηκε το snr..Θα περιμένω να δω σταθερότητα και ανάλογα θα κινηθώ. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου και πάλι. Από ότι είδα πάντως με το zte ανεβάζει λάθη πολλά αλλά δεν μπουκωνει την γραμμή αντίθετα με το asus. Και ένα άλλο που παρατήρησα στο ZTE  είναι ότι τα λάθη ανέβαιναν υπερβολικά στο up. Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν κάνω λάθος, είναι ότι το up αν βλέπεις στο asus είναι fast path αλλά στο ZTE είναι interleaved. Υπάρχει περίπτωση αλλά πάρω forthnet και ζητήσω να βάλω και στο download fast path να έχω αποτέλεσμα η ούτως ή άλλως ρίχνοντας το snr είναι ένα και το αυτό.

----------


## babis3g

Αν θεμα δοκιμασε σαν συνεχεια το -3 ... και εγω δυστυχως χαμηλωνω το snr στη γραμμη μου, αλλα ευτυχως μονο απο χειμωνα οταν αρχισουν βροχες και υγρασια

Το παλιο ΖΤΕ καθως και μερικα παλια asus dsl (n10, n55 κλπ) εχουν ναι μεν ιδιο mediatek chipset αλλα ηταν τα παλια chipsets & drivers που ηταν σκετα adsl και προσωπικα τα θεωρω πολυ καλυτερα απο αυτα τα καινουρια με adsl/vdsl μαζι
Ειχαν αυτο το ιδιωμα να ανεβαζουν λαθη στο upstream

Tα καινουρια ναι "μουκωνουν" την γραμμη, το κανει και σε εμενα σε μερικα λογισμικα με το dsl ac52 (ιδιο απο θεμα γραμμης) δηλαδη οταν βρει αυξημενο θορυβο νεκρωνει την γραμμη ενω ειναι συνδεμενο κανονικα, ενω με τα αλλα modem κανουν αποσυνδεση μονα τους και ξανα αρχιζουν απο την αρχη

Για το interleaved επισης μπορει να δειχνει λαθος, αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος γιατι και σε αλλα modem εχω δει το ιδιο (οσα μετρανε interleaved σε up & down) οποτε μπορει να ειναι και το profile

Ηδη εχεις interleaved, αλλα χαμηλο ... ασε πρωτα αν κανει δουλεια το stability adjustment σε -2, -3 και μετα ρωταν αν εχουν πιο δυνατο profile ... αλλα θα πρεπει να δεις και την δικη σου εγκατασταση μηπως εχεις εσυ θεμα

----------


## foris23

> Αν θεμα δοκιμασε σαν συνεχεια το -3 ... και εγω δυστυχως χαμηλωνω το snr στη γραμμη μου, αλλα ευτυχως μονο απο χειμωνα οταν αρχισουν βροχες και υγρασια
> 
> Το παλιο ΖΤΕ καθως και μερικα παλια asus dsl (n10, n55 κλπ) εχουν ναι μεν ιδιο mediatek chipset αλλα ηταν τα παλια chipsets & drivers που ηταν σκετα adsl και προσωπικα τα θεωρω πολυ καλυτερα απο αυτα τα καινουρια με adsl/vdsl μαζι
> Ειχαν αυτο το ιδιωμα να ανεβαζουν λαθη στο upstream
> 
> Tα καινουρια ναι "μουκωνουν" την γραμμη, το κανει και σε εμενα σε μερικα λογισμικα με το dsl ac52 (ιδιο απο θεμα γραμμης) δηλαδη οταν βρει αυξημενο θορυβο νεκρωνει την γραμμη ενω ειναι συνδεμενο κανονικα, ενω με τα αλλα modem κανουν αποσυνδεση μονα τους και ξανα αρχιζουν απο την αρχη
> 
> Για το interleaved επισης μπορει να δειχνει λαθος, αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος γιατι και σε αλλα modem εχω δει το ιδιο (οσα μετρανε interleaved σε up & down) οποτε μπορει να ειναι και το profile
> 
> Ηδη εχεις interleaved, αλλα χαμηλο ... ασε πρωτα αν κανει δουλεια το stability adjustment σε -2, -3 και μετα ρωταν αν εχουν πιο δυνατο profile ... αλλα θα πρεπει να δεις και την δικη σου εγκατασταση μηπως εχεις εσυ θεμα


Ξεκινησα με -3 αλλά και πάλι ανεβασε αρκετες χιλιαδες errors. Φυσικά οταν το είδα η γραμμή ήταν οκ. Το έριξα στο -4 και περιμένω να δώ. Εισαι τής άποψης να το κρατήσω το asus η να το δώσω και να δουλέψω με zte? Γιατί στη περιοχή μου απο όσο ειδα δεν υπάρχουν σχέδια μελλοντικά για vdsl.

----------


## babis3g

> Ξεκινησα με -3 αλλά και πάλι ανεβασε αρκετες χιλιαδες errors. Φυσικά οταν το είδα η γραμμή ήταν οκ. Το έριξα στο -4 και περιμένω να δώ. Εισαι τής άποψης να το κρατήσω το asus η να το δώσω και να δουλέψω με zte? Γιατί στη περιοχή μου απο όσο ειδα δεν υπάρχουν σχέδια μελλοντικά για vdsl.


Aν με -3 δεν εκανε θεμα η γραμμη ασε το εκει και ας γραφει λαθη ... γιατι απο οτι καταλαβα με ολα σου κανει λαθη απλα το αλλο κανει στο upstream ... μην βαλεις -4 και χασεις και αλλο ταχυτητα αν στο -3 δεν εχεις αργο internet & buffering ... απο οτι καταλαβα με ολα σου κανει λαθη απλα το αλλο κανει στο upstream

Τωρα για να το κρατησεις δεν ξερω, αν δεν σε πειραζει που χανει λιγο ταχυτητα εφοσον με το stability στο - μειον παει λιγο πιο χαμηλα και δεν εχει θεμα σκεψου το
Αν θελεις κατι καλυτερο με ασυρματο και χρησιμοποιεις τις παραπανω ρυθμισεις που προσφερει και εχεις πολλες συσκευες επανω κρατα το εφοσον με μειον στο stability φαινεται οκ
Αν εχεις μονο 2-3 συσκευες και σε καλυπτει το ΖΤΕ τοτε θελει σκεψη αν σε ενδιαφερει μονο το θεμα γραμμης

Μπορεις να βαλεις και το zte να κανει μονο την γραμμη και το asus το router (ασυρματο και τις αλλες ρυθμισεις) αλλα θα εχεις 2 συσκευες, αλλα πολλοι δεν θελουν να εχουν 2 συσκευες

----------


## foris23

Μπάμπη ευχαριστώ. Το εκτιμώ. Θα το κρατήσω στο -3 Και βλέπουμε. Θα δω τι μπορώ να κάνω και με τις πρίζες στο σπίτι μήπως και χάνουμε από κει..Στο -4 πάντως φαίνεται αρκετά σταθερό με πολύ λίγα λάθη συγκριτικά πάντα. Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο σε όλους.

----------


## babis3g

Δες τον οδηγο που εχουν βαλει τα παιδια στο link πιο πισω, πιο απλα βρισκεις απο που ερχεται το καλωδιο οτε και η στην πρωτη πριζα, ξεσυνδεσε οτι αλλο κλαωδιο υπαρχει (σημαδευεις να τα βαλεις σωστα ξανα μετα) που δινει στις αλλες πριζες και ασε μονο τα 2 καλωδια, βαλε εκει το modem για λιγες ωρες χωρις φιλτρο και βλεπεις να ειναι καλυτερα
Αν μπορεις να πας και μεχρι τον κατανεμητη καλυτερα

----------


## Diagrafeas

delete...

----------


## foris23

Καλησπέρα. Τελικά δεν άλλαξε τιποτα όσες ρυθμίσεις και αν έκανα. Πάντα το SNR έπεφτε πολυ χαμηλά. Ειτε με to asus η με το ZTE. Μίλησα με forthnet και θα στείλουν τεχνικό απο κοντα. Με την δική μου εσωτερική καλωδιωση δεν έκανα κατι γιατι δεν ειχα ποτε πρόβλημα(καινουργια εγκατάσταση 10 ετών) Ελπίζω να λυθεί. Σε διαφορετική περιπτωση θα επιλέξω άλλο πάροχο.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα. Τελικά δεν άλλαξε τιποτα όσες ρυθμίσεις και αν έκανα. Πάντα το SNR έπεφτε πολυ χαμηλά. Ειτε με to asus η με το ZTE. Μίλησα με forthnet και θα στείλουν τεχνικό απο κοντα. Με την δική μου εσωτερική καλωδιωση δεν έκανα κατι γιατι δεν ειχα ποτε πρόβλημα(καινουργια εγκατάσταση 10 ετών) Ελπίζω να λυθεί. Σε διαφορετική περιπτωση θα επιλέξω άλλο πάροχο.


An 2 modems εχουν προβλημα τοτε σιγουρα θελει να κοιταξεις για το προβλημα συν την εγκατασταση σου, εχω δει αλλο φιλο να εχει βαλει καινουρια εγκατασταση και μετα απο 6 μηνες ειχαν πιασει σκουρια τα μικρα χαλκινα καλωδια στις πριζες
Δεν βρισκω τον post που το ελεγε, και εχω χασει το bookmark γιατι ειχα θεμα hard drive
Kαλα ειναι να κοιταξεις, δεν λεω εχεις προβλημα, αλλα αν ειναι απο την μερια σου καποιο προβλημα, και αλλο παροχο να αλλαξεις παλι θεμα θα εχεις

----------


## foris23

> An 2 modems εχουν προβλημα τοτε σιγουρα θελει να κοιταξεις για το προβλημα συν την εγκατασταση σου, εχω δει αλλο φιλο να εχει βαλει καινουρια εγκατασταση και μετα απο 6 μηνες ειχαν πιασει σκουρια τα μικρα χαλκινα καλωδια στις πριζες
> Δεν βρισκω τον post που το ελεγε, και εχω χασει το bookmark γιατι ειχα θεμα hard drive
> Kαλα ειναι να κοιταξεις, δεν λεω εχεις προβλημα, αλλα αν ειναι απο την μερια σου καποιο προβλημα, και αλλο παροχο να αλλαξεις παλι θεμα θα εχεις


Καλησπέρα Μπάμπη. Το σπιτι ειναι μια χαρά. Ηρθε ο τεχνικος και αφησε για δοκιμή ενα νεο ρουτερακι. Τσεκάρω για 24ωρες και τους παιρνω τηλέφωνο. Αν και πάλι εχω θέμα θα δηλωσω εκ νεου βλάβη.

- - - Updated - - -

Απο το μενου του ZXHN H108N V2.5

----------


## babis3g

Kαι αυτο γραφει πολλα λαθη (262.151) στο upstream, αλλα φαινεται εχει σταθερο snr (6.2) αρα καλυτερα ... αφου / αν δεν σου κανει θεμα (αργο internet, buffering) ασε αυτο οσο παρει και βλεπεις οταν μπει ο χειμωνας αν κανει παραπανω προβλημα

Παντως αν και το zte 108 ειναι broadcom, δειχνει παει καλα σε infineon dslam

----------


## foris23

Ευχαριστώ Μπάμπη να εισαι καλά. Ετσι θα κινηθώ. Ελπίζω να παίξει σχετικά σταθερά.

----------


## foris23

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Μια τελευταία ελπίζω, ερώτηση. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να προκαλεί πρόβλημα είτε το καλωδίου του τηλεφώνου είτε το πολυπριζο που βάζω το τροφοδοτικό του router και μου προκαλεί το πρόβλημα και στο ZTE και στο asus? Αν και καλώδια τηλεφώνου έχω χρησιμοποιήσει δύο διαφορετικά. Τώρα έχω βάλει ένα τρίτο της Νόβα.

----------


## babis3g

Θεωριτικα ναι, υπαρχει περιπτωση και στα 2 ερωτημαστα ...

Ισως να πιανει θορυβο απο το πολυπριζο, πχ αν εχεις καποια ηλεκτρικη συσκευη στο πολυπριζο που τραβαει πολλα watt να δημιουργει θορυβο και να επιρεαζει το συγκεκριμενο modem (ενω αλλο modem να ειναι πιο ανθεκτικο, δηλαδη να μην εχει προβλημα, ενω αλλο να εχει)
Δοκιμασε αν μπορεις μονο του χωρις το πολυπριζο, η αν δεν φτανει το modem να το βαλεις καπου αλλου, τραβα μια μικρη μπαλαντεζα (ωστε να μην μακρυνεις το dsl καλωδιο)
Επισης αν εχεις πολλες πριζες, βρες την πρωτη και βαλε το εκει λιγες ωρες

Aν το καλωδιο (απο την πριζα στο modem) ειναι πανω απο 1-2 μετρα και ειδικα αν δεν καλη καλη ποιητητα οταν ειναι μεγαλο απο 2 μετρα, παλι μπορει να εχεις θεμα, ειδικα αν και η γραμμη εχει ενα μικρο θεμα
Αυτα που ειναι μεσα στο κουτι των παροχων μεχρι 1.5 μετρα που βαζουν μαζι με το modem ειναι καλα απο εμπειρα μου

----------


## foris23

> Θεωριτικα ναι, υπαρχει περιπτωση και στα 2 ερωτημαστα ...
> 
> Ισως να πιανει θορυβο απο το πολυπριζο, πχ αν εχεις καποια ηλεκτρικη συσκευη στο πολυπριζο που τραβαει πολλα watt να δημιουργει θορυβο και να επιρεαζει το συγκεκριμενο modem (ενω αλλο modem να ειναι πιο ανθεκτικο, δηλαδη να μην εχει προβλημα, ενω αλλο να εχει)
> Δοκιμασε αν μπορεις μονο του χωρις το πολυπριζο, η αν δεν φτανει το modem να το βαλεις καπου αλλου, τραβα μια μικρη μπαλαντεζα (ωστε να μην μακρυνεις το dsl καλωδιο)
> Επισης αν εχεις πολλες πριζες, βρες την πρωτη και βαλε το εκει λιγες ωρες
> 
> Aν το καλωδιο (απο την πριζα στο modem) ειναι πανω απο 1-2 μετρα και ειδικα αν δεν καλη καλη ποιητητα οταν ειναι μεγαλο απο 2 μετρα, παλι μπορει να εχεις θεμα, ειδικα αν και η γραμμη εχει ενα μικρο θεμα
> Αυτα που ειναι μεσα στο κουτι των παροχων μεχρι 1.5 μετρα που βαζουν μαζι με το modem ειναι καλα απο εμπειρα μου


 Το router της nova επίσης ένα ZTE το έβαλα μόνο του σε πρίζα και νέο τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο της εταιρίας. Συγχρονίζει πολύ ψηλά με αρκετά λάθη περισσότερα στο  upstream. Χωρίς πρόβλημα και δίχως να χάσει την ip. Επειδή όμως δεν μπορώ να βάλω στο ράφι το asus έκανα το ίδιο. Είδα ότι κλείδωσε λίγο χαμηλότερα και δουλεύει για 12-15 ώρες πολύ σταθερά με ελάχιστα λάθη. Εννοείται δεν χάνει ip.

----------


## babis3g

Ναι το Asus συνχρονιζει λιγο πιο χαμηλα, και σε εμενα το ιδιο με οτε αλλα ειναι σταθερο (δεν κανει αποσυνδεσεις και αργο internet) ... αλλα μπορει να ειναι πιο σταθερο (σε μερικες γραμμες) ... αν δεν θελεις να χασεις ταχυτητα, ασε του παροχου αφου δεν κανει προβλημα ... αν με το Αsus δεν εχει προβλημα και δεν καιγεσαι για την ταχυτητα ασε αυτο που εχει και πιο καλες ρυθμισεις (αν τις χρειαζεσαι) και ασυρματο

ΑΝ καταλαβα καλα, αλλαξες πριζα και δεν εβαλες φιλτρο / τηλεφωνο και δειχνει καλυτερα ??? η το ιδιο??? αν ειναι καλυτερα, τοτε οπως ειπα κατι λαθος στο σπιτι, ειδικα αν ο παροχος λεει οτι δεν υπαρχει θεμα απο την μερια του ... αργοτερα ξανα κοιτα ομως και το Asus, γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση σε καποια στιγμη να ανεβαζει αποτομα τα λαθη (μετα απο 2-10-24 ωρες) σαν και εμενα που εχω ιδιο θεμα, ξαφνικα αρχιζουν τα λαθη να αναβανουν αποτομα για 10-30 λεπτα, αναλογα

----------


## foris23

Μπάμπη αυτο ειναι μετά απο μια μερα σχεδόν. Απλά έβγαλα το τροφοδοτικό του ρουτερ απο το πολύπριζο και τωρα δουλέυει μονο του οπως άλλαξα και το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο  απευθειας στο τοιχο. Το σπίτι δεν έχει θέμα αφου ότι κλέιδωνει μεσα το ιδιο και στο κατανεμητή. Εκτος εάν έκαναν κάτι από forthnet και δεν έχω γνώση. Πάντως το πολυπριζο ήταν η τελευταία θέση το τροφοδοτικο αν και ποιοτικά πιστευω οτι ειναι αρκετά καλό.

----------


## babis3g

ενταξει φαινεται για τωρα (κοντα μια μερα) δεν νομιζω να σου κανει προβλημα εκτος οπως ειπα εχω μια υποψια μηπως καποια στιγνη ανεβαζει τα λαθη αποτομα σαν την περιπτωση μου ... απλα κοιτα το snr & crc

----------


## foris23

Για μία ακόμα φορά τα ίδια. Snr 1.5 και αποσυνδεση στο asus. Δεν ξέρω τι να πώ. Δουλευω του παροχου τώρα (ZXHN H108N) ξεκινάει το noise margin με 6.3 και σε μία ώρα έχει ανέβει στο 10. Λίγο περίεργα τά πράγματα τα βλέπω. Τί λές Μπάμπη?

----------


## babis3g

ΑΝ στο ZTE ανεβαινει απο 6.3 στο 10 αυτο ειναι καλο (σε προβληματικη γραμμη) ... αρα αφηνεις αυτο επανω λογικα  ... ομως μπορει να ετυχε και το συγκεκριμενο reboot ή, η συγκεκριμενη ωρα (συνηθως απο επανακινησεις τα βραδυα ειτε πεσει η γραμμη μονη της και ξανα συνδεθει ... ειτε εμεις το αποσυνδεσουμε και ξανα συνδεσουμε) μου εχει συμβει με διαφορα modems ειδικα απο βραδυνες ωρες αυτη η συμεπριφορα, να ανεβει το snr (ομως ειναι καλο σε προβληματικη γραμμη)

Με το Asus μπορεις εσυ να ανεβασεις το snr και να το βαλεις μονιμα στο 9-10(snr γραμμης)

Τελος αφου και στη αλλη πριζα εχει θεμα, επιμενω να κοιταξεις την εκγατασταση σου (10 χρονια μπορει να εχουν αλλαξει πολλα, πχ σπασμενο χτυπημενο καλωδιο, πρασινιλα στις χαλκινες επαφες απο υγρασια, ισως καποια επαφη να μην παταει καλα κλπ) και αν εισαι οκ, συνεχεια τηλεφωνημα στον παροχο

----------


## foris23

Τελικά να αναφέρω για την ιστορία ότι το πρόβλημα Μπάμπη ήταν στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση και συγκεκριμένα στην κεντρική πρίζα. Λύθηκε ελπίζω και θα το παρακολουθήσω. Είχες δίκιο φίλε αλλά δίσταζα να πιστέψω ότι το σπίτι είχε θέμα. Από τον τοίχο έβγαιναν δύο διπλά ενωμένα καλώδια. Το ένα από τα τέσσερα δεν ήταν κουμπωμένο καλά. Έκανε επαφή αλλά κάποιες φορές το έχανε και επηρέαζε το Snr. Με συνέπεια τo asus να κολλάει και το zte να κάνει επανεκκίνηση.  Ευτυχώς βρέθηκε γιατί ήμουν με ένα πόδι σε αλλαγή παρόχου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε για τον χρόνο σου. Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο.

----------


## babis3g

> Τελικά να αναφέρω για την ιστορία ότι το πρόβλημα Μπάμπη ήταν στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση και συγκεκριμένα στην κεντρική πρίζα. Λύθηκε ελπίζω και θα το παρακολουθήσω. Είχες δίκιο φίλε αλλά δίσταζα να πιστέψω ότι το σπίτι είχε θέμα. Από τον τοίχο έβγαιναν δύο διπλά ενωμένα καλώδια. Το ένα από τα τέσσερα δεν ήταν κουμπωμένο καλά. Έκανε επαφή αλλά κάποιες φορές το έχανε και επηρέαζε το Snr. Με συνέπεια τo asus να κολλάει και το zte να κάνει επανεκκίνηση.  Ευτυχώς βρέθηκε γιατί ήμουν με ένα πόδι σε αλλαγή παρόχου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε για τον χρόνο σου. Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο.


Tιποτα, αλλα επειδη ξερω πλεον τα Asus τοσα χρονια, ναι μεν δεν ειναι συμβατα με τα κεντρα παροχων, δεν μπορει να ειναι τοσο χαλια ή πιο λαικα να τρελλαθηκαν και να πεφτει το snr και ανεβαινουν τα λαθη full, καπου εχει θεμα η γραμμη ... στην περιπτωση μου ειχα αποσυνδεσεις και εφταιγε η σκουρια στην πριζα που σχεδον ιδια δεν εκανε καλη επαφη
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...56#post6066656
Παντως και καλη να ειναι η γραμμη θα σου ριχνει παλι λιγο το snr (ειδικα απο βραδυ) και λιγο παραπανω λαθη σαν μη συμβατο, αλλ την αλλη μερα θα ειναι ξανα οκ, μην ανυσυχεις αν συμβει αυτο

ΑΝ ειχες συμβατο modem απλα ισως να κραταγε την γραμμη ισα ισα (καλυτερα) και να εκανε musk το προβλημα ... και ενα αστειο, τωρα χαρη του Asus ελπιζω να βρηκες τι φταιει  :Razz:

----------


## Sfig

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα!

Σήμερα έγινα κάτοχος του εν λόγω modem/router και δυστυχώς δεν κάναμε καλή αρχή.  :Sad: 

Το σύνδεσα,πέρασα τα id/password όλα κανονικά,κλείδωσε σε υψηλότερη ταχύτητα απ'ότι το ZTE της wind όμως σε online gaming τρώω disconnects(σε διάστημα από 5 δευτερόλεπτα έως την καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων 8 λεπτά) πράγμα που με το ΖΤΕ Η108 v2.5 δεν γινόταν.Browsing κτλπ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.Το uptime δεν αλλάζει την στιγμή που μου βγάζει disconnect.Διάβασα όσο περισσότερο μπορούσα και δοκίμασα μερικές από τις ρυθμίσεις που έχετε ποστάρει όμως συνεχίζει τα ίδια..
Παρακάτω info και photo:
1)O πάροχος είναι Wind adsl 
2)To firmware DSL-AC56U_1.1.2.3_345-g987b580.trx
3)Έχω κάνει hard reset μετά το firmware δίχως αποτέλεσμα
4)Η σύνδεσή μεταξύ modem και pc είναι με ethernet
5)Δοκίμασα με 2 διαφορετικά spliter,τζίφος.
6)Έδωσα static lan ip στο pc..τζίφος²
7)Άλλαξα την θύρα του ethernet στο modem.
8)Έκλεισα το firewall του modem πάλι τίποτα..

Παρακαλώ βοήθεια!!

Σας ευχαριστώ,
Sfig

----------


## babis3g

στη φωτο που δειχνεις φαινεται καλη η γραμμη αρα δεν φαινεται θεμα μη καλης συνδεσης

στη φωτο εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...5&d=1504972641
δοκιμασε το pppd options στο disable

επισης δοκιμασε με το qos αν βοηθησει
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/113967/

Μηπως ετυχε κατι προσωρινο στο συγκεκριμενο server του παιχνιδιου? πχ λογω μη καλου καιρου (στο εξωτερικο) 1-2 μερες να μην παιζει καλα?

Επισης δοκιμασε να κλεισεις το hardware acceleration στο lan > switch control

----------


## Sfig

Θέμα με τον server του παιχνιδιού δεν νομίζω διότι από τα 30 άτομα που παίζουμε (mmo) μόνο εγώ το παθαίνω αφού άλλαξα το modem(εγώ έτρωγα dc ενώ όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ήταν οκ).Disable το pppd πως το κάνω?Απλώς σβήνω ότι γράφει?
Κοιτάζω εδώ και κανά 2 ωρο τα logs και όποτε τρώω disconnect από το game,το modem αναφέρει:
22:55:14 kernel: Link State: LAN_4 down.
22:55:22 kernel: Link State: LAN_4 up.

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτό σχετίζεται μεταξύ του pc και του modem?Άλλαξα το power saving από normal σε performance αλλά πάλι τίποτα..Επίσης φαίνεται σαν να έχει pattern,διότι συμβαίνει ανά 10 λεπτά περίπου ( -+ δευτερόλεπτα) 

ΝΑΤ acceleration + Jumbo frame τα έκλεισα κάνοντας πειραματισμούς αλλά τίποτα.
Το Qos μόλις το άνοιξα οπότε ίδωμεν σε κανά 10 λεπτο  :Smile: 

Ευχαριστώ!

EDIT:
23:11:06 kernel: Link State: LAN_4 down.
23:11:13 kernel: Link State: LAN_4 up.

 :Sad:

----------


## babis3g

Ναι κατι εχει να κανει με το Lan .. θα προσπαθησω να μαθω, εν τω μεταξυ το κοιτα μερικες αλλες ρυθμισεις εκει στη καρτα του pc, πχ interrupt moderation, ethernet@wirespeed, flow control κλπ

----------


## Sfig

Καλημέρα,γύρισα το Flow control,Interrupt Moderation και Large Send Offload (IPv4) σε disabled

Ίδωμεν..  :Smile: 

EDIT:Συνεχίζει τα ίδια

EDIT2:Γύρισα στο zte και 0 disconnects

----------


## babis3g

ποια καρτα εχεις? αν μπορω να βρω τις ρυθμισεις, προφανως εχει θεμα με αυτην γιατι εχω να δω καιρο τετοιο παραπονο

Στειλε feedback (administration > feedback) κανε tick ολα τα μικρα τετραγωνακια settings files και στο comment box γραψε το προβλημα και το referred by babis3g, τους ενημερωσα οτι μαλλον κατι με το Lan

Eιπες οτι αλλαξες lan port, αλλα αν εχεις αλλαξε και αλλο καλωδιο, μερικα ειναι cross over & μερικα straight

----------


## Sfig

Ο controller είναι της MOBO η οποία είναι και αυτή ASUS (Η87-plus) 

Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller.

Feedback τους έχω στείλει από εχτές.(πραγματικά αν μιλάγαμε για άλλη εταιρεία απλά θα το έστελνα DOA αλλά την εκτιμώ πολύ και δεν μου έχει παρουσιάσει ποτέ πρόβλημα δικό της προϊόν  :Sad:  ) 

Να τους το ξαναγράψω ότι είναι reffered από εσένα?

Χτές το βράδυ άνοιξα όλες τις πρίζες του σπιτιού και τις απομόνωσα αφήνοντας μόνο την κεντρική.Πριν από 2 λεπτά άλλαξα τα καλώδια , οπότε παρακολουθώ τα logs προς το παρόν.

Cross over και straight εννοείς στο πως έχουν πατηθεί τα καλώδια στο pin-φις? 

Αν ξέρει κάποιος με τι σειρά θέλει το modem τα χρώματα μπορώ να το κοιτάξω ή να φτιάξω καινούργιο pin

----------


## babis3g

Οχι δεν λεω για το mobo, την καρτα που παταει επανω ... τo καταλαβα οτι θα ειναι realtek γιατι παλια ειχαν αναφερει ιδιο θεμα με realtek αλλα με αλλο modem μοντελο (Ν17)

Περιμενε αν σου απαντησουν αυριο ή την αλλη μερα γιατι Σ/Κ ειναι κλειστα ... αν δεν, ξανα με referred

Nαι διαφορα στο φις ... to straight ειναι ολα ιδια χρωματα απο την ιδια μερια και στις 2 ακρες, το cross τα εχει αλλιως
https://sites.google.com/site/mullai...asicTheory.jpg
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/tOhER85dyFw/maxresdefault.jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...soverkabel.jpg
https://www.startech.com/faq/network...h_vs_crossover
Αλλα μπορει να μην φταιει, αυτο, απλα ειπα μηπως εχεις κανα τετοια καλωδιο

----------


## Sfig

Δουλευειιιιιι(φτου φτου να μην το ματιάσω) 1 ώρα τώρα ούτε disconnect ούτε πρόβλημα με τα Lan ports!!Κοίταξα το καλώδιο που είχα από το modem στο pc και μου φαίνεται πως ένα καλώδιο παίζει μέσα στο φις..μετά κοίταξα το καλώδιο που μου είχε το πακέτο με το modem που μου είχε δώσει ο πάροχος και δεν τα χρησιμοποιεί όλα!
Οπότε κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα πως από δική μου κακοτεχνία 1 από τα καλώδια δεν είχε πατήσει χωρίς όμως να επηρεάζει το modem του παρόχου αφού δεν το χρησιμοποιούσε.Θα το πάρω αύριο μαζί πάντως στην δουλειά να το κόψω και να επιβεβαιώσω!  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

Μακαρι να ειναι αυτο (ετσι δειχνει) ανανεωσε ξανα αυριο οταν μπορεις, ευχαριστω

----------


## Sfig

Καλησπέρα!

Επιβεβαιώνω λοιπόν πως για το θέμα με τo lan έφταιγε το καλώδιο!

Babis 1000 ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια και τον χρόνο σου!!

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα!
> 
> Επιβεβαιώνω λοιπόν πως για το θέμα με τo lan έφταιγε το καλώδιο!
> 
> Babis 1000 ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια και τον χρόνο σου!!


Τιποτα... ειχε θεμα σε αλλο μοντελο στο να λεει ιδιο μηνυμα το lan, αλλα συνηθως εφταιγε το power save / sleep mode / energy save (αναλογα τις ρυθμισεις του ανταπτορα) τελος καλο ολα καλα

----------


## cvellios

Κάλήσπέρά έχω ένα θέμα σύνδέσά στο router ένα σκληρό δίσκο 1GB usb χώρίς τρόφόδότίκό αλλά τo router κανέί έπάνέκίνήσή σύνέχέίά!
Έχέίς κάπόίός πάρόμόίό πρόβλημα;

----------


## babis3g

Δες ποσο ειναι το τροφοδοτικο (νομιζω 12V / 2A ???) αν το hard drive καταναλωνει πανω απο 500mA-1Α μπορει να θελεις καποιο αλλο με τροφοδοτικο, θα το τσεκαρω και θα σου πω αυριο αν ειναι οντως προβλημα στο modem

----------


## cvellios

Αυτόν τον δίσκο συνδεσα 
ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΣ ΣΚΛΗΡΟΣ TOSHIBA HDTB310EK3AA 1TB CANVIO BASICS 2.5'' USB3.0
Έναν άλλο myboock 500gb με δικό του τροφοδοτικό που δοκίμασα Πεζει κανονικά. Δεν ξέρω αν του βάλω στο router hub με τροφοδοτικό αν θα πεξει αλλά δεν έχω για να το δοκιμάσω

----------


## babis3g

Ρωτησα και μου λενε οτι δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει προβλημα, κανε τα παρακατω troubleshoots που μου ειπαν, και ΑΝ παλι προβλημα, στελνεις feedback form (administration>feedback) ή γραφεις στο support

Δοκιμασε να κανεις format το usb hdd και ξανα δοκιμασε μετα το format
Κανεις reset το Asus πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη, δοκιμαζεις να σεταρεις πρωτα το usb hdd
Aν βαλεις το ιδιο usb hdd στο pc παιζει κανονικα?
Επισης δοκιμασε στο Asus με ενα αλλο usb hdd να δεις αν εχει ιδιο θεμα

----------


## cvellios

Στη smart Tv που τον έχω τώρα Πεζει κανονικά θα δοκιμάσω και τα άλλα βήματα που μου είπες!

----------


## babis3g

Ξεχασα, αν κανεις reset μετα την αναβαθμηση στο τελευταιο λογισμικο, βγαζεις απο επανω ολα τα καλωδια, usb, AP κλπ και κανεις την αναβαθμηση και μετα reset κλπ (συνδεμενο μονο το καλωδιο του lan που ειναι στο pc
Eπισης νομιζω εχει 2 θυρες usb αυτο το μοντελο, δοκιμασε πανω/κατω

----------


## cvellios

Δοκίμασα και με hub με δικό του τροφοδοτικό αλλά και πάλι όταν πάει να διαβάσει το δίσκο το router κάνει συνεχείς επανακενισεις άρα δεν είναι θέμα τροφοδοσίας και πιθανός είναι ασυμβατότητα του router με το usb hdd που είναι USB3.0.
Feedback που έστειλα δεν πήρα Απάντηση...

----------


## babis3g

> Δοκίμασα και με hub με δικό του τροφοδοτικό αλλά και πάλι όταν πάει να διαβάσει το δίσκο το router κάνει συνεχείς επανακενισεις άρα δεν είναι θέμα τροφοδοσίας και πιθανός είναι ασυμβατότητα του router με το usb hdd που είναι USB3.0.
> Feedback που έστειλα δεν πήρα Απάντηση...


ειναι κλειστα Σ/Κ θα τους πω οτι εστειλες feedback και ελπιζω να το κοιταξουν συντομα

----------


## kostasa1

γεια σας παιδιά μόλις το πήρα έβαλα το τελευταίο firmware το έκανα reset άλλα έχω 2 προβλήματα το ένα με το system time zone και το άλλο με τον ασύρματο εκτυπωτη ενώ από το pc ασύρματα τον βλέπω μια χαρά από τα κινητά και της ταμπλέτες πουθενα καμιά πρόταση?

----------


## babis3g

Για εκτυπωτη, δεν ξερω, αλλα αν σε βοηθησει εδω μερικοι οδηγοι και troubleshot
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...96#post6249396
και δες το επομενο post
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...32#post6249432

Για το time zone ... εχεις βαλει +2 Athens, Helsinki, Istanbul κλπ? Αν ναι κοιτα μηπως θελει ενεργο το enable daytime ... αν παλι εχει θεμα, κοιτα την ωρα στο pc αν ειναι σωστα γιατι και απο εκει παιρνει time

----------


## kostasa1

Ευχαριστώ ναι το εχω βαλει ath κτλ θα το δω οταν γυρισω παντος το netgear dgn 2200 συγχρονίζει κοντα στα 12 το asus στα 10 με το ιδιο snr

- - - Updated - - -

ευχαριστώ έκανα enable daytime και όλα καλά με τον εκτυπωτή τιποτα ενώ το pc τον βλέπει κανονικά από τα ταμπλετ και τα κινητά τιποτα

----------


## babis3g

δηλαδη τα κινητα και ο εκτυπωτης δειχνουν λαθος ωρα σωστα? ενω το pc ειναι οκ? για κανε μια επανκινηση στο modem? μετα το enable daytime και πες αν αλλαξε κατι

----------


## kostasa1

τελικό αυτό ήταν έκανα ότι είπες και όλα οκ σε ευχαριστω πολύ

- - - Updated - - -

άλλη μια ερώτηση παιδιά σε 24 ώρες είχα 12321 crc είμαι με 4snr και το line Attenuation 31.9 fastpath πως σας φαίνεται?

----------


## babis3g

> τελικό αυτό ήταν έκανα ότι είπες και όλα οκ σε ευχαριστω πολύ
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> άλλη μια ερώτηση παιδιά σε 24 ώρες είχα 12321 crc είμαι με 4snr και το line Attenuation 31.9 fastpath πως σας φαίνεται?


πολλα ειναι, αλλα με τοσο χαμηλο snr & fast path ειναι φυσιολογικο και αναμενομενο
και εγω τοσο παω αν βρεχει (fast path αλλα με κανονικο snr 9) και παραπανω καποιες φορες με βροχη 20000

Αν σου κανει προβλημα στο μελλον (αργο internet, video buffering) ανεβασε το snr target (stability adjustment) ή αν θελεις να εχεις χαμηλο snr για πιο πανω ταχυτητα, στο administration settings βαλε να κανει schedule reboot καθε πρωι (πχ 5-6) ωστε να βρισκει καθε μερα καθαρη συνδεση

----------


## kostasa1

ευχαριστώ για της οδηγίες

----------


## alexgyf

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Μετά από αποτυχία να βρω modem / router που να υποστηρίζει NAT Loopback από την TP link και από άλλες μάρκες κατέληξα στην  Asus που μου είπαν για το συγκεκριμένο.

Βλέπω εδώ μέσα που λένε πως είναι μόνο router ενώ η Asus λέει modem / router.

Αυτό που ψάχνω είναι modem / router Adsl/ vdsl για pstn γραμμή 24mbs και να υπάρχει η υπηρεσία NAT loopback για απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση συσκευής μέσω mobile app.

Υπάρχουν τα παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικά σε αυτό το μοντέλο?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

Tα RT (παραδειγμα rt ac56) ειναι σκετα routers
Tα dsl (πχ dsl ac56) ειναι και modems

Για nat loopback με απομακρυσμενη προσβαση θα το ρωτησω και πιστευω να ξερω την αλλη μερα που θα ξανα ανοιξουν



> αν και δεν ξερω πανω σε αυτο (ip loopback) ... λενε οτι το μοντεμ υποστηριζει ip loopback και ειναι ηδη ενεργοποιημενο, και δεν υπαρχουν ρυθμισεις προφανως αν θελουμε να αλλουμε κατι? δεν χρειαζεται καποια ρυθμιση


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...42#post5817842
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ck#post5818557

----------


## alexgyf

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου.
Το ίδιο μου είπαν και απο την asus απλά ήθελα να δω ότι κάποιος το δουλευει χωρίς κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Μιλάω για το nat loopback με dynamic dns για απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση.

----------


## babis3g

μαλλον θα μου απαντησουν το ιδιο ... Θα ελεγα να ρωτησεις και στο N17 topic ... κανε quote το link που εδωσα, και ρωτα τον φιλο που επισης ειχε ενδιαφερον για το loopback, αν κανει ακομα χρηση ... (αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχε αναφερει οτι αργουσε να γεμισει η σελιδα) ... εκει στο topic του Ν17, ειναι πιο πιο πολλοι χρηστες των Asus, και το εχουν δουλεψει με ddns, loopabck, vpn, με voip ote κλπ ... απο θεμα λειτουργειας τα ιδια ειναι ειτε ειναι Ν17, ac52, ac56, απλα το ενα δεν εχει 5G, καποιο παραπανω usb, αλλες κεραιες κλπ

----------


## alexgyf

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

έκανα μια ερώτηση και εκεί

----------


## babis3g

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ
> 
> έκανα μια ερώτηση και εκεί


Δυστυχως ακομα δεν ειναι σιγουροι τι ακριβως θελεις να κανεις με το nat loopback ... αν μπορεις να γινεις πιο σαφης, αλλιως θα πας σε ρισκο αν το παρεις

----------


## alexgyf

> Δυστυχως ακομα δεν ειναι σιγουροι τι ακριβως θελεις να κανεις με το nat loopback ... αν μπορεις να γινεις πιο σαφης, αλλιως θα πας σε ρισκο αν το παρεις


Δυστυχώς ούτε εγώ γνωρίζω αν ισχύει αυτό που ζητάω, έτσι μου το είπαν.
Έχω μια εφαρμογή στο κινητό που διαχερίζομαι τον συναγερμό του σπιτιού.
Αυτή την στιγμή για να δουλέψει έχω περάσει 2 συστήματα (1 λογαριασμός όταν είμαι με το δίκτυο του σπιτιού, και άλλον έναν όταν μπάινω απο 3g και είμαι εκτός σπιτιού).
Εγω θέλω να έχω έναν λογαριασμό είτε είμαι σπίτι είτε μπαίνω απο 3g. Και μου είπαν απο άλλο forum ότι για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει το router μου να υποστηρίζει nat loopback.

Ελπίζω να στο εξήγησα καλά.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## babis3g

Μου απαντησαν οτι δεν εχουν συναγερμο να δοκιμασουν, αλλα υποστηριζει ΝΑΤ Loopback
Θα εχεις προσβαση σε αυτο που θελεις μεσω wan address ... ειτε εισαι συνδεμενος σε lan (wlan) ή wan (απομακρυσμενα) πρεπει να χρησιμοποισεις wan ip address



> DSL-AC52U, DSL-AC56U support NAT loopback.
> He could access via wan address no matter he is at lan side or wan side.


Να πω οτι υπαρχει ακομα πιο φτηνο μοντελο το dsl ac52u, ΑΝ πας για Asus
Eπισης δεν υπαρχουν ρυθμισεις να αλλαξουμε εμεις για το nat loopback, ειναι ρυθμισμενο απο μονο του να δουλευει αυτοματα

----------


## alexgyf

> Μου απαντησαν οτι δεν εχουν συναγερμο να δοκιμασουν, αλλα υποστηριζει ΝΑΤ Loopback
> Θα εχεις προσβαση σε αυτο που θελεις μεσω wan address ... ειτε εισαι συνδεμενος σε lan (wlan) ή wan (απομακρυσμενα) πρεπει να χρησιμοποισεις wan ip address
> 
> Να πω οτι υπαρχει ακομα πιο φτηνο μοντελο το dsl ac52u, ΑΝ πας για Asus
> Eπισης δεν υπαρχουν ρυθμισεις να αλλαξουμε εμεις για το nat loopback, ειναι ρυθμισμενο απο μονο του να δουλευει αυτοματα


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν γνωρίζω και εγω πολλά, αλλα δεν χρειάζεται συναγερμό για να δοκιμάσουν. Νομίζω ότι είναι ακριβως το ίδιο πχ με μια ip camera, εννοώ η ίδια διαδικασία σε Port forwarding κτλ.
Θα το ψάξω λίγο ακόμα για να σιγουρευτώ το πως γίνεται όλο αυτό.

----------


## babis3g

Ναι σε αυτο εχεις δικιο, αλλα εννοουν οτι δεν εχουν συναγερμο να δοκιμασουν στην περιπτωση που υπαρχει bug, με αλλα λογια λογια δεν δοκιμσαν συναγερμο, ip, port forward κλπ ... αν θυμαμαι καλα ... παλια, καποιος ειχε αναφερει οτι αργουσε να γεμισει η σελιδα στο nat ... αλλα αν τυχει θεμα θα το αναφερουμε αμεσως

----------


## Tony_Ts

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Είμαι κι εγώ ένας χαρούμενος κάτοχος ενός DSL-AC56U. Έχω το modem/router λιγότερο από ένα μήνα και μέχρι στιγμής είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Θα ήθελα όμως να καταθέσω την εμπειρία μου σε σχέση με ένα ζήτημα που αντιμετωπίζω.

Χρησιμοποιώ το Firmware Version:1.1.2.3_345.
Στο WAN - Internet Connection έχω επιλέξει το IPv4 / IPv6
Στο IPv6 - έχω ορίσει Native connection type και πιο κάτω Stateless Auto Configuration. Από πάνω εμφανίζεται η IPv6 διεύθυνση και το prefix.

Το λειτουργικού ΗΥ με τον οποίο έκανα τις δοκιμές, έχει Windows 10 και έχω ενεργοποιήσει το IPv6 με αυτόματες ρυθμίσεις.

Το IPv6 λειτουργεί κανονικά για ένα διάστημα μερικών ημερών. Ο έλεγχος στη σελίδα http://www.test-ipv6.com/ βγαίνει θετικός και το ping στη IPv6 διεύθυνση 2620:0:ccc::2 (OpenDNS IP) ολοκληρώνεται χωρίς προβλήματα.
Μετά από μερικές ημέρες παρουσιάζεται πρόβλημα. Αντιλαμβάνομαι το πρόβλημα εύκολα και σχεδόν άμεσα, όταν φορτώνει μια σελίδα που βασίζεται σε υπηρεσίες της Google που λειτουργούν σε IPv6 και φυσικά αργούν πολύ να φορτώσουν ή δε φορτώνουν καθόλου. Μόλις αντιληφθώ το πρόβλημα, ξεκινάω πάλι ping από command prompt προς την IP 2620:0:ccc::2 στο οποίο έχω πολλά timeouts.

Προσανατολίζομαι πως ο υπεύθυνος για όλη αυτή την κατάσταση είναι η Forthnet, αλλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν είχε ποτέ κανείς κάποια αντίστοιχη συμπεριφορά.

----------


## alextrela

Την έχει προσφορά στα 70 ευρώ σε αγγλικό Amazon.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/ASUS-DSL-AC...f_=ya_aw_od_pi

Μπορείτε να καταθέσετε όσοι την έχουν πάνω από 1 χρόνο την εμπειρία τους σε θέματα αξιοπιστίας,σταθερότητας και bug free λειτουργία.

Έχω αυτή την στιγμή μάμα router από hol/Vodafone που έδιναν που το έχω μια 8ετια και σκεφτόμουν να προχωρήσω σε αναβάθμιση.

Σε αυτά τα 8 χρόνια 2 φορές χρειάστηκε να μου το αντικαταστήσουν αλλά κατά τα αλλά κανένα θέμα δεν είχα από άποψη ποιοτική σύνδεση στο Ίντερνετ(μηδέν αποσυνδέσεις,υψηλή ταχύτητα download και σταθερότατη)

Υπόψη ότι στην περίοχη μου γίνονται τακτικά στιγμιαίες διακοπές ρεύματος 1-2 δευτερολέπτων 5-7 φορές το μήνα.

Κα αυτό είναι που φοβάμαι μήπως η νέα συσκευή της Asus που λογικά έχοντας μεγαλύτερο πλούτο λειτουργιών σε σχέση με μαμά router από hol/Vodafone είναι και πιο ευαίσθητο σε αυτές τις διακοπές ρεύματος και ελλοχεύει ο κίνδυνος να χαλάσει πιο εύκολα.

----------


## babis3g

Στο θεμα λειτουργειας και bug free, πιστευω θα σου πουν αλλοι φιλοι ...

Επεμβαινω μονο Για το θεμα διακοπων γιατι γινονται τακτικα και στην περιοχη μου (χωριο) και ποτε δεν ειχα θεμα με διαφορα μοντελα που εχω απο την Asus στα 4 χρονια που ειμαι εδω ... καποιες φορες κοβεται το ρευμα και ξανα ερχεται, κανει κατι διακοπες και επαναφορα δευτερολεπτων και ξανα κοβεται ... δηλαδη εδω γινονται διακοπες και 5 φορες σε ενα λεπτο και καποιες φορες ετυχε 5 φορες σε λιγα δευτερα
1 ψυγειο και και ενας καταψυκτης πηγαν στο βροντο (οχι την ιδια στιγμη) για να καταλαβεις ποσο ασχημα ειναι η περιπτωση μου ... τα modems ομως ειναι ενταξει μεχρι τωρα και δεν τα εχω σε power protector η καποιου ειδους ασφαλειας
Του γειτονα μια flat τηλεοραση του αφησε καθετες μονιμες μαυρες γραμμες στην οθονη

Λογικα θα μπορουσε ομως λιγο λιγο τη φορα να επιρεαζει καποια λειτουργικα κομματια οπως πχ το τροφοδοτικο ή πυκνωτες

2 που μου καηκαν (η dsl θυρα τους) ηταν απο κεραυνο που επεσε πολυ κοντα (δηλαδη για να καταλαβεις το σπιτι ειχα την αισθηση οτι τρανταχτηκε εκεινη την ωρα, αφου και ενιωσα οτι μεσα μου με κουνησε η βροντη)

EDIT
βεβαια μπορει να ειμαι περιπτωση και με τον πρωτη διακοπη να σου εχουν θεμα, αλλα σαν παθων μεχρι τωρα δεν χαλασαν

----------


## uncharted

Μπαμπη μπορεις να μαθεις αν το DSL modem μπορει να παρει αναβαθμιση και για 35b profile (200/300 Mbps) ή δεν το αντεχει το DSP?

https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/D...pecifications/

----------


## babis3g

> Μπαμπη μπορεις να μαθεις αν το DSL modem μπορει να παρει αναβαθμιση και για 35b profile (200/300 Mbps) ή δεν το αντεχει το DSP?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/D...pecifications/


Το ρωτησα πριν καιρο, δεν ειναι θεμα αν το σηκωνει το modem cpu, firmware κλπ ... χρειαζεται αλλο hardware ... αν ηταν θεμα αναβαθμησεως, η Asus θα το ειχε κανει γιατι ειναι απο τους πρωτους (οχι ομως ο πρωτος) που ηδη δινει 35b μεσω του ac88u που ειναι και το μονο απο τα προίοντα τους

----------


## uncharted

> Το ρωτησα πριν καιρο, δεν ειναι θεμα αν το σηκωνει το modem cpu, firmware κλπ ... χρειαζεται αλλο hardware ... αν ηταν θεμα αναβαθμησεως, η Asus θα το ειχε κανει γιατι ειναι απο τους πρωτους (οχι ομως ο πρωτος) που ηδη δινει 35b μεσω του ac88u που ειναι και το μονο απο τα προίοντα τους


Μαλιστα. €400 δεν δινω για router.

_"VDSL2 Upstream: 150Mbps, Downstream: 200Mbps"_

Βασει αυτου, πιστευεις θα ειναι ΟΚ για 200αρα (με 20 Mbps upload) σε 17a ή θα θελει οπωσδηποτε 35b?

----------


## jmakro

το 88αρι το βρισκεις 250 απο αμαζον και ελλαδα 270-280

----------


## uncharted

> το 88αρι το βρισκεις 250 απο αμαζον και ελλαδα 270-280


https://www.skroutz.gr/s/13264823/Asus-DSL-AC88U.html

Και 250 πολλα ειναι εδω που τα λεμε...

----------


## babis3g

> Μαλιστα. €400 δεν δινω για router.
> 
> _"VDSL2 Upstream: 150Mbps, Downstream: 200Mbps"_
> 
> Βασει αυτου, πιστευεις θα ειναι ΟΚ για 200αρα (με 20 Mbps upload) σε 17a ή θα θελει οπωσδηποτε 35b?


Το 17a δεν παει μεχρι 200 .... Θα ειναι οκ, αλλα  .... για να πιασει 200αρα το τωρινο ac56 και τα υπολοιπα asus μοντελα, θα πρεπει να δωσουν 30a profile που δεν νομιζω να γινει εδω Ελλαδα λογω επιρεασμων vdsl / 30a ... αυτο βαση γιατι δεν εχει γινει σε Ευπωπαικη χωρα απο οσο λενε τα παιδια εδω μεσα

----------


## jmakro

> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/13264823/Asus-DSL-AC88U.html
> 
> Και 250 πολλα ειναι εδω που τα λεμε...


https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B06...RHL&ref=plSrch

----------


## babis3g

> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/13264823/Asus-DSL-AC88U.html
> 
> Και 250 πολλα ειναι εδω που τα λεμε...


250 νομιζω ειναι οκ ... εχει g.fast up to 900 mbps, 35b 300 mbps, ac3100, 1gb processor, 512 ddr3 ram κλπ

αλλα οπως λεω πιο πισω αν καποιος εχει adsl και δεν θα αναβαθμηστει η περιοχη συντομα, δεν αξιζει

----------


## uncharted

> Το 17a δεν παει μεχρι 200 .... Θα ειναι οκ, αλλα  .... για να πιασει 200αρα το τωρινο ac56 και τα υπολοιπα asus μοντελα, θα πρεπει να δωσουν 30a profile που δεν νομιζω να γινει εδω Ελλαδα λογω επιρεασμων vdsl / 30a ... αυτο βαση γιατι δεν εχει γινει σε Ευπωπαικη χωρα απο οσο λενε τα παιδια εδω μεσα


Ναι, εχεις δικιο, μαλλον ειναι 30a και αναγκαστικα χωρις vectoring.




> 250 νομιζω ειναι οκ ... εχει g.fast up to 900 mbps, 35b 300 mbps, ac3100, 1gb processor, 512 ddr3 ram κλπ
> 
> αλλα οπως λεω πιο πισω αν καποιος εχει adsl και δεν θα αναβαθμηστει η περιοχη συντομα, δεν αξιζει


Νομιζω ειναι καλυτερα να περιμενουμε λιθογραφια των 7nm στο SoC (ποσο ειναι τωρα? 14-28nm?) για πιο μικρη, κομψη και φθηνη συσκευη... μου αρεσει το μικρο, ορθιο form factor και να μην ζεσταινεται πολυ το καλοκαιρι. Ουτε τις external antennas χρειαζομαι.

ΥΓ: Απο UK ο AC adaptor θα ειναι με αλλο βυσμα και θες adaptor, οποτε γινεται πιο "clunky".

----------


## babis3g

Δεν ξερω ποσο ειναι και αν βγαλουν κατι παρομοιο αργοτερα ... 
Το καλοκαιρι που ηταν λιγο παρατεταμενη η ζεστη, μια χαρα τα πηγε σε εμενα το dsl 88 που ειχε ανεβει η θερμοκρασια μεσα στο δωματιο 33 βαθμους επειδη δεν αναβα ολη μερα το air condition ... 
Πατεντα κοψε το καλωδιο στο φις και βαλε του Ελληνικο  :Smile:  αλλα απο την αλλη μπορει να χασει την εγγυηση ... η μπορεις να βρεις ενα τετοιο αργοτερα αλλα πιο κοντο (οταν το εχεις και βρεις το σωστο μεγεθος του φις)
http://img.dxcdn.com/productimages/sku_155211_1.jpg
η μικρη μερια του θηλυκου φις παει στο τροφοδοτικο (ειναι σαν του pc)

EDIT
δεν βγαζω φωτο γιατι ειναι κατω χαμηλα και εχει σκονες, βαριεμαι να καθαριζω τετοια ωρα  :Razz:  (προκοπή που εχω)

----------


## uncharted

> Δεν ξερω ποσο ειναι και αν βγαλουν κατι παρομοιο αργοτερα ... 
> Το καλοκαιρι που ηταν λιγο παρατεταμενη η ζεστη, μια χαρα τα πηγε σε εμενα το dsl 88 που ειχε ανεβει η θερμοκρασια μεσα στο δωματιο 33 βαθμους επειδη δεν αναβα ολη μερα το air condition ... 
> Πατεντα κοψε το καλωδιο στο φις και βαλε του Ελληνικο  αλλα απο την αλλη μπορει να χασει την εγγυηση ... η μπορεις να βρεις ενα τετοιο αργοτερα αλλα πιο κοντο (οταν το εχεις και βρεις το σωστο μεγεθος του φις)
> http://img.dxcdn.com/productimages/sku_155211_1.jpg
> η μικρη μερια του θηλυκου φις παει στο τροφοδοτικο (ειναι σαν του pc)
> 
> EDIT
> δεν βγαζω φωτο γιατι ειναι κατω χαμηλα και εχει σκονες, βαριεμαι να καθαριζω τετοια ωρα  (προκοπή που εχω)


Δεν ηξερα οτι εχει τοσο γουρουνι AC adaptor (λογικο βεβαια λογω καταναλωσης!), συνηθως το βυσμα της πριζας ειναι ενσωματωμενο στον AC adaptor.

Επισης, εκτος ολων των αλλων θεματων, η υποστηριξη μεσω updates ειναι ισχνη οπως εχεις πει κι εσυ... λογικο γιατι λογω τιμης το εχει ελαχιστος κοσμος για να ασχοληθουν εκει στην ASUS οσο ασχολουνται με τα φθηνοτερα μοντελα.

----------


## babis3g

δεν ειναι και το τοσο μεγαλο αλλα πιο τετραγωνο, εδω απο το RT αλλα ειναι ιδιο ... εκανα λαθος το φις που ειπα δεν κανει ... το Αγγλικο εχει 3 επαφες

----------


## babis3g

Μαυρη Παρασκευη  :onetooth:  στα 89
http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac56u-...r-p-PER.617547

----------


## alekan

> Μαυρη Παρασκευη  στα 89
> http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac56u-...r-p-PER.617547


Αξίζει για vdsl;

----------


## babis3g

> Αξίζει για vdsl;


μνημη 256 mb ddr3, 750 mhz processor, ac wifi, giga lan, vectoring, snr tweak, 2 usb ... στα 90 ευρω νομιζω ειναι καλα ... αλλα αν πας για αυτο κοιτα και τα πιο πισω post γιατι μπορει να δεις κατι που να μην σου αρεσει

----------


## leoin

> μνημη 256 mb ddr3, 750 mhz processor, ac wifi, giga lan, vectoring, snr tweak, 2 usb ... στα 90 ευρω νομιζω ειναι καλα ... αλλα αν πας για αυτο κοιτα και τα πιο πισω post γιατι μπορει να δεις κατι που να μην σου αρεσει


http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac56u-...r-p-PER.617547

Στα 89 στο eshop λόγω black friday + άμεσα διαθέσιμο

----------


## gtzilas

Επειδή σκέφτομαι να το αγοράσω, με forthnet vdsl θα είμαι οκ ε?
Επίσης για τις καινούργιες 100/200 γραμμές από ότι κατάλαβα τις υποστηρίζει, σωστά;

----------


## babis3g

> Επειδή σκέφτομαι να το αγοράσω, με forthnet vdsl θα είμαι οκ ε?
> Επίσης για τις καινούργιες 100/200 γραμμές από ότι κατάλαβα τις υποστηρίζει, σωστά;


αν δεν εισαι μακρυα απο την καμπινα δεν θα εχεις προβλημα ...
Για τις καινουριες γραμμες 100 mbps vectoring, ναι ειναι οκ
Για 200 νομιζω οχι ... αν δωσουν μεσω 30a profile ειναι οκ ... αλλα μαλλον δεν θα δωσουν μεσω 30a γιατι κανει παρεμβολες με το 17a, και καμια Ευρωοαικη χωρα δεν εχει το 30a ενεργο
Αν δωσουν τα 200 mbps απο 35b profile τοτε οχι δεν καλυπτει, θελεις ειδικο modem
Οποτε στα 200 mbps δεν νομιζω να σε καλυψει
Για 200 mbps το Asus dsl ac88u που εχει και το 35b profile (που μαλλον με αυτο θα δινουν 200 mbps)

----------


## gtzilas

Ευχαριστώ babis3g. Βασικά δεν είμαι από καμπίνα, παίρνω από Α/Κ. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είμαι στα 300μ περίπου. Μπαίνει στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας με 44mbps/5mbps αλλά μέχρι το σπίτι έχω μεγάλες απώλειες και μπαίνει στα 23/3.2
Για 100 θα ενδιαφερόμουν αρχικά, δεν νομίζω να πάω για 200.

----------


## babis3g

Τοτε να αναμενεις ιδια ταχυτητα και με το dsl ac56 ...
Για την μεγαλη χαμενη απωλεια, αν ξερεις δες εδω τον οδηγο (να αποφυγεις ηλεκτρολογο)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BC%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## gtzilas

οκ τότε. Αλλά με ενδιαφέρει και ως διαχείριση του δικτύου γιατί έχω ένα Mini-server που στέλνει έξω 24/7, 2 υπολογιστές, tablets και κινητά. Συνεπώς ζορίζεται όταν είναι όλα πάνω και βλέπεις και το εσωτερικό δίκτυο και αργεί.. Νομίζω σε αυτά θα με βοηθήσει..
Θα διαβάσω και τον οδηγό..!

----------


## uncharted

> αν δεν εισαι μακρυα απο την καμπινα δεν θα εχεις προβλημα ...
> Για τις καινουριες γραμμες 100 mbps vectoring, ναι ειναι οκ
> Για 200 νομιζω οχι ... αν δωσουν μεσω 30a profile ειναι οκ ... αλλα μαλλον δεν θα δωσουν μεσω 30a γιατι κανει παρεμβολες με το 17a, *και καμια Ευρωοαικη χωρα δεν εχει το 30a ενεργο*
> Αν δωσουν τα 200 mbps απο 35b profile τοτε οχι δεν καλυπτει, θελεις ειδικο modem
> Οποτε στα 200 mbps δεν νομιζω να σε καλυψει
> Για 200 mbps το Asus dsl ac88u που εχει και το 35b profile (που μαλλον με αυτο θα δινουν 200 mbps)


Δεν ισχυει το bold Μπαμπη.

Εδω και μια δεκαετια δινουν 100αρες με τεραστιο upload στην Φινλανδια μεσω χαλκου:

Päijät-Hämeen Puhelin started providing 100/64 Mbit/s VDSL2 subscriptions in 2007 Q1.
DNA Oy offers symmetric 100/100 Mbit/s VDSL2 connections at least in the Oulu area.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...L2_deployments

Προφανως χωρις vectoring, αλλα τετοιες ταχυτητες δεν τις σηκωνει το 17a (100/50 στην καλυτερη)...

----------


## babis3g

Λογικα θα ειναι οκ γιατι εχει 256 ddr3 ram / 750 mhz processor που σηκωνει αρκετες συσξευες ταυτοχρονα

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν ισχυει το bold Μπαμπη.
> 
> Εδω και μια δεκαετια δινουν 100αρες με τεραστιο upload στην Φινλανδια μεσω χαλκου:
> 
> Päijät-Hämeen Puhelin started providing 100/64 Mbit/s VDSL2 subscriptions in 2007 Q1.
> DNA Oy offers symmetric 100/100 Mbit/s VDSL2 connections at least in the Oulu area.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...L2_deployments
> 
> Προφανως χωρις vectoring, αλλα τετοιες ταχυτητες δεν τις σηκωνει το 17a (100/50 στην καλυτερη)...


ευχαριστω, να δουμε με ποιο τροπο θα μεταδωσουν και εδω τις 200+ ταχυτητες

----------


## uncharted

> ευχαριστω, να δουμε με ποιο τροπο θα μεταδωσουν και εδω τις 200+ ταχυτητες


Εδω περα μονο με 35b, το τρενο του 30a περασε για εμας προ πολλου!

----------


## alekan

Επειδή δεν μου συνδέεται με τίποτα στο internet, κι έχω χαθεί λίγο μέσα στα ποστ για τα Asus router, είναι εύκολο να δώσει κάποιος τις ρυθμίσεις για το vdsl της 4net; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jmakro

> Επειδή δεν μου συνδέεται με τίποτα στο internet, κι έχω χαθεί λίγο μέσα στα ποστ για τα Asus router, είναι εύκολο να δώσει κάποιος τις ρυθμίσεις για το vdsl της 4net; Ευχαριστώ.


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...49#post6290949

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...24#post6290824

----------


## babis3g

σε ιδιοκτητο χωρο forthnet
vlan id 1102 (wan>internet connection)
profile 8a (dsl settings)

σε νοικι απο οτε
vlan id 835
profile 17a

και μπορεις να δοκιμασεις και το quick start wizard

- - - Updated - - -

επισης παιζει με το g,vector (enable/disable)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...2&d=1452725667

----------


## alekan

1000 ευχαριστώ Μπάμπη, το ανακάλυψα και το γύρισα απο πριν σε 835, ολα καλά πάει τρένο

----------


## x909x

Καλησπέρα στο thread και μπράβο για όλες τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες εδώ!

Κάτοχος από χτες του DSL-AC56U (updated to: 1.1.2.3_438-gd768f38)

Γενικά ευχαριστημένος με το modem, καλό routing και QoS. Έχω ένα θέμα όμως με το wireless.
Πριν από αυτό είχα το Thomson 585 και εδω και κάνα δίμηνο το ZXHN H108L (Forthnet) - δεν την πάλευα ιδιαίτερα με αυτά, άλλο θέμα αυτό βέβαια.

Γενικά, στα 2 αυτά modem είχα ίδιο SSID και pass, για να μην ρυθμίζω ξανά όλες τις συσκευές μου.
Με το DSL-AC56U έβαλα το ίδιο SSID στα 5Ghz και στα 2,4Ghz ένα άλλο, μια και οι περισσότερες συσκευές υποστηρίζουν 802.11n 5Ghz.

Επίσης, έχω ήδη αποθηκευμένες συνδέσεις με 2-3 γειτονικά σπίτια, τα οποία στο δικό μου σπίτι πιάνουν μεν, πολύ αδύναμα βέβαια (RSSI -80db π.χ. με το δικό μου να είναι στα -50db~-60db ανάλογα το σημείο του σπιτιού). Ποτέ μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα πρόβλημα με συσκευές να συνδέονται στο WiFi του γείτονα. Τώρα με το Asus, αν π.χ. πιάσω το iPhone και έχω να το αγγίξω 1 ώρα, 9 στις 10 φορές θα συνδεθεί στο wireless του γείτονα (με μια γραμμούλα!). Αν κοιτάξω από το MacBook τα διαθέσιμα δίκτυα θα δω τα access points του Asus να εμφανίζονται με αρκετή καθυστέρηση σε σχέση με όλα τα υπόλοιπα της γειτονιάς, το δε 5Ghz εμφανίζεται αρκετά μετά το 2,4Ghz δίκτυο. Καμιά φορά θα συνδεθεί στου γείτονα, θα το κάνει πιο σπάνια από τα τηλέφωνα βέβαια (το καταλαβαίνω επειδή βλέπω χαμηλά την ένδειξη του WiFi)

Και να απενεργοποιήσω την αυτόματη είσοδο στα γειτονικά AP (που δεν το επιθυμώ), τα iPhones του σπιτιού δείχνουν αρκετή ώρα 4G μέχρι να πιάσουν το wifi του Asus.

1η ερώτηση λοιπόν: υπάρχει κάποια σχετική παράμετρος να ρυθμίσω που να κάνει τα access points να είναι πιο γρήγορα ανακαλύψιμα; Κάτι μου λέει πως και να αλλάξω SSID's και reset να τα κάνω όλα η συμπεριφορά αυτή θα είναι ίδια.

Κάπου διάβαζα πως τα Apple καμιά φορά μπερδέυονται ανάλογα με το Country Code που εκπέμπει ένα AP. Το δικό μου Asus δείχνει Country Code: DE - αυτά που φαίνεται να προτιμώνται από τις συσκευές μου δεν έχουν Country Code και κάποια άλλα στη γειτονιά έχουν GR (της Cosmote βασικά) ή και TW (της Wind... απαράδεκτο εώς παράνομο.) Όσο κι αν κάηκα δεν βλέπω κάποια ρύθμιση (στο αρχικό setup, αν το κάνεις manual, η χώρα που επιλέγεις δεν έχει να κάνει με αυτό, είναι βασικά για να διαλέξεις ρυθμίσεις πάροχου, το Greece δεν εφαρμόζεται εκεί που θέλω) παρά μόνο αν το σετάρεις για Cosmote IPTV (μάλλον, δεν το δοκίμασα, δεν θέλω...)

2η ερώτηση: Παίζει να αλλάξω Country Code? Κάπου διάβασα πως το κόψανε.

Τέλος, με το 5Hz δίκτυο ψιλοαπογοητεύτηκα. Στο ίδιο δωμάτιο δίνει μέχρι και φουλ Tx Rate 300Mbps, cool, αλλά αν πάω έναν όροφο κάτω πέφτει αρκετά. Έριξα τo bandwidth στα 20Mhz και κάπως βελτιώθηκε. Κάποιο tip εδώ για καλύτερο throughput?

Thanks!

----------


## babis3g

1)
δοκιμασε τα κλασσικα
στο wireless > general ... control bandwidth στο 40 mhz, control channel, αντι του auto ισως αν βαλεις συγκεκριμενα καναλια να βοηθησει ... δοκιμασε πιο χαμηλο Group Key Rotation Interval
στο wireless profetional δοκιμασε το beamforming αν υπαρχει στο μοντελο σου
δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν στο Multicast Rate(Mbps) αλλαξει κατι για καλυτερα (δοκιμασε μερικα)
Αν παλι τιποτα αναβαθμησε λογισμικο και καλο ειναι μετα να κανεις reset πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη για καλη λειτουργικοτητα

2)
Δεν εχει τετοια ρυθμιση για αλλαγη χωρας, λογω των καινουριων regulations, αλλα νομιζω αν εχει επιλογη auto select channel including DFS channel ειναι κατι αναλογο, για δοκιμασε το tick / untick

3)
Eτσι ειναι το 5G ... οσο πιο μακρυα τοσο πεφτει η αποδοση και το σημα σε σχεση με το 2,4 ... ομως δεν το εχω για να συγκρινω σε σχεση με αλλα 5G αν ειναι δυνατο οπως πρεπει

- - - Updated - - -

cyber week στα 97
http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac56u-...r-p-PER.617547

----------


## Diagrafeas

Έστω ότι βάζω vdsl 100Mbps/10Mbps...
Υπάρχει τρόπος να ορίσω σε κάθε LAN port max 25Mbps/2.5Mbps;

----------


## babis3g

> Έστω ότι βάζω vdsl 100Mbps/10Mbps...
> Υπάρχει τρόπος να ορίσω σε κάθε LAN port max 25Mbps/2.5Mbps;


Ναι αλλα οχι ακριβως σε καθε lan ... σε καθε συσκευη που ειναι συνδεμενη (σε οποιο lan ή με ασυρματο) ανοιγεις το qos και διαλεγεις band limit, αλλα θα πρεπει να εχεις κλειστο το wifi guest band limit, δεν παιζουν μαζι qos (traditional ή band limiter) και guest wifi band limit (ή το ενα ή το αλλο)
δες φωτο πως παει
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...1&d=1442264179

----------


## Diagrafeas

> Ναι αλλα οχι ακριβως σε καθε lan ... σε καθε συσκευη που ειναι συνδεμενη (σε οποιο lan ή με ασυρματο) ανοιγεις το qos και διαλεγεις band limit, αλλα θα πρεπει να εχεις κλειστο το wifi guest band limit, δεν παιζουν μαζι qos (traditional ή band limiter) και guest wifi band limit (ή το ενα ή το αλλο)
> δες φωτο πως παει
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...1&d=1442264179


Οπότε αν βάλω από ένα RP-AC56U σε λειτουργία Access Point σε κάθε LAN...έστω
192.168.0.1   DSL-AC56U
192.168.0.11 RP-AC56 1 (και αν γίνεται να δίνει σε κάθε συσκευή που συνδέεται πάνω του σε 192.168.1.1->...)
192.168.0.12 RP-AC56 2 (και αν γίνεται να δίνει σε κάθε συσκευή που συνδέεται πάνω του σε 192.168.2.1->...)
192.168.0.13 RP-AC56 3 (και αν γίνεται να δίνει σε κάθε συσκευή που συνδέεται πάνω του σε 192.168.3.1->...)
192.168.0.14 RP-AC56 4 (και αν γίνεται να δίνει σε κάθε συσκευή που συνδέεται πάνω του σε 192.168.4.1->...)

θα δουλέψει;

----------


## babis3g

> Οπότε αν βάλω από ένα RP-AC56U σε λειτουργία Access Point σε κάθε LAN...έστω
> 192.168.0.1   DSL-AC56U
> 192.168.0.11 RP-AC56 1 (και αν γίνεται να δίνει σε κάθε συσκευή που συνδέεται πάνω του σε 192.168.1.1->...)
> 192.168.0.12 RP-AC56 2 (και αν γίνεται να δίνει σε κάθε συσκευή που συνδέεται πάνω του σε 192.168.2.1->...)
> 192.168.0.13 RP-AC56 3 (και αν γίνεται να δίνει σε κάθε συσκευή που συνδέεται πάνω του σε 192.168.3.1->...)
> 192.168.0.14 RP-AC56 4 (και αν γίνεται να δίνει σε κάθε συσκευή που συνδέεται πάνω του σε 192.168.4.1->...)
> 
> θα δουλέψει;


εφοσον βαλεις το mac ή ip οπως τα εχεις 192.168.0.1x ναι δεν βλεπω γιατι οχι, θα τσεκαρω και μαζι τους

- - - Updated - - -

Nαι η Αsus μου λεει οτι θα κοψει και σε αυτο ταχυτητα εφοσον βαλεις τα mac τους

----------


## giabritsos

Γεια χαρά σε όλους .αγορασα σήμερα αυτό το ρουτερ περιμένω αύριο να έρθει .εχω ΟΤΕ 24αρα .τι ρυθμίσεις θα πρέπει να κάνω ;
Επισης να φανταστώ ότι χάνω τελείως το τηλέφωνο μιας και δεν έχει voip σωστά ;

----------


## th3m1s

Σκεφτομαι την αγορα του συγκεκριμενου μοντεμ,ρουτερ αλλα εχω στα υποψην και το asus dsl-ac52u, ποιο απο τα δυο θεωρειται ως future proof? Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω το dsl-n14u με isp wind adsl γραμμη και ειμαι αρκετα ευχαριστημενος.

----------


## babis3g

> Γεια χαρά σε όλους .αγορασα σήμερα αυτό το ρουτερ περιμένω αύριο να έρθει .εχω ΟΤΕ 24αρα .τι ρυθμίσεις θα πρέπει να κάνω ;
> Επισης να φανταστώ ότι χάνω τελείως το τηλέφωνο μιας και δεν έχει voip σωστά ;


Mεγεια, για οτε εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...7&d=1469006354
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...8&d=1469006355
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1469006356
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1469006357

αν δεν παιξει ενεργοποιηεις το G.Vector (non g.vector disable) & δοκιμαζεις annex A, επισης κλεινεις τα ipv6 για δοκιμη

Για το τηλεφωνο δεν εχει θυρα voip αρα δεν θα παιξει, ομως μπορεις να βαλεις το modem οτε σε ρυθμιση μονο για την τηλεφωνια, οδηγος εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693

- - - Updated - - -




> Σκεφτομαι την αγορα του συγκεκριμενου μοντεμ,ρουτερ αλλα εχω στα υποψην και το asus dsl-ac52u, ποιο απο τα δυο θεωρειται ως future proof? Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω το dsl-n14u με isp wind adsl γραμμη και ειμαι αρκετα ευχαριστημενος.


και τα 2 ειναι το ιδιο future proof ... ιδιες ρυθμισεις και menu ... η διαφορα ειναι
το ac56 εχει ram 256 ddr3 (128 ddr3 to ac52)
2 usb θυρες (1 το ac52)
και το ac ειναι 1200 mbps (750mbps το ac52 δηλαδη ισια ισα να εκμεταλευτεις το AC αν εχεις τετοιες συσκευες) αλλα το ac52 οταν βγαινει σε προσφορα ειναι μολις 75 ευρω (βαση τελευταιας προσφορας)

----------


## th3m1s

Σ' ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Τωρα που ερχονται γιορτες ολο και καποια καλη προσφορα θα γινει, οποτε περιμενω.

----------


## skyrian1

Καλησπερα σε ολους .Σημερα πηρα το dsl-ac55u και εχω συνδεση vodafone  24 .Οι ρυθμισεις που πρεπεινα κανω ειναι ιδιες με του ΟΤΕ οπως γραφετε πιο πανω ?

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπερα σε ολους .Σημερα πηρα το dsl-ac55u και εχω συνδεση vodafone  24 .Οι ρυθμισεις που πρεπεινα κανω ειναι ιδιες με του ΟΤΕ οπως γραφετε πιο πανω ?


Μεγεια ... ναι ιδια menu & ρυθμισεις ... αναβαθμησε απο εδω
https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/D...Desk_Download/
μετα reset απο το κουμπακι πισω, πατωντας το για 6-10 δευτερα και σεταρε το οπως θελεις, θα ειναι με ολα του τα security κομπλε

----------


## giabritsos

Στο ac56 από που βρίσκω να το αναβαθμισω ;να το κάνω μόλις το πάρω σωστά ;πριν το σεταρω .ειναι εύκολη η αναβάθμιση του ;το συνδέω με τον υπολογιστή με usb ?πως το κάνω ;

----------


## babis3g

> Στο ac56 από που βρίσκω να το αναβαθμισω ;να το κάνω μόλις το πάρω σωστά ;πριν το σεταρω .ειναι εύκολη η αναβάθμιση του ;το συνδέω με τον υπολογιστή με usb ?πως το κάνω ;


Ναι ειναι ευκολα, το κανει αυτοματα αν διαλεξεις να τοπ κατεβασει ή κατεβαζεις εσυ ενα αρχειο, αλλα θελει αποσυμπισεση
Αν διαλεξεις να το κανει αυτοματα δεν χρειαζεται να βγαλεις ή να κανεις κατι παρα μονο αν σου κανει προβλημα και δεν περασει το λογισμικο
Αν κανεις χειροκινητα την αναβθμηση καλο ειναι να βγαλεις ολα τα καλωδια και αφηνεις μονο το καλωδιο που θα συνδεθει με το pc
Γινεται με 2 τροπους
Στο administration > firmware update αν υπαρχει καινουριο λογισμικο θα σε ειδοποησει ( με ενα κιτρινο θαυμαστικο πανω δεξια)
Επισης μπορει να κατεβασεις το λογισμικο απο εδω
https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/D...Desk_Download/
Eιδικα αυτη τη φορα καλο ειναι να αναβαθμησεις γιατι εχει wifi wpa2 security fixes
Mετα την αναβαθμηση, πατας το κουμπι reset για 6-10 δευτερολεπτα και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη οπως θελεις

----------


## skyrian1

Παρατηρω διακοπες στο wifi οταν ειναι 6 συνδεδεμενοι (3 pc kai 3 tel).
Ειναι φυσιολογικο ?
(στο dsl modulation εβαλα adsl2+ γιατι με vdsl2 δεν συνδεοταν στο internet)

----------


## babis3g

> Παρατηρω διακοπες στο wifi οταν ειναι 6 συνδεδεμενοι (3 pc kai 3 tel).
> Ειναι φυσιολογικο ?


οχι, δοκιμαζεις τα κλασσικα bandwidth control, channel κλπ και αν δεν φτιαξει στελνεις feedback

----------


## giabritsos

> Ναι ειναι ευκολα, το κανει αυτοματα αν διαλεξεις να τοπ κατεβασει ή κατεβαζεις εσυ ενα αρχειο, αλλα θελει αποσυμπισεση
> Αν διαλεξεις να το κανει αυτοματα δεν χρειαζεται να βγαλεις ή να κανεις κατι παρα μονο αν σου κανει προβλημα και δεν περασει το λογισμικο
> Αν κανεις χειροκινητα την αναβθμηση καλο ειναι να βγαλεις ολα τα καλωδια και αφηνεις μονο το καλωδιο που θα συνδεθει με το pc
> Γινεται με 2 τροπους
> Στο administration > firmware update αν υπαρχει καινουριο λογισμικο θα σε ειδοποησει ( με ενα κιτρινο θαυμαστικο πανω δεξια)
> Επισης μπορει να κατεβασεις το λογισμικο απο εδω
> https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/D...Desk_Download/
> Eιδικα αυτη τη φορα καλο ειναι να αναβαθμησεις γιατι εχει wifi wpa2 security fixes
> Mετα την αναβαθμηση, πατας το κουμπι reset για 6-10 δευτερολεπτα και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη οπως θελεις


Νομίζω θα δοκιμάσω την αυτόματη αναβάθμιση αν είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς ...πιο εύκολο μου ακούγεται

- - - Updated - - -




> Mεγεια, για οτε εδω
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...7&d=1469006354
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...8&d=1469006355
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1469006356
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1469006357
> 
> αν δεν παιξει ενεργοποιηεις το G.Vector (non g.vector disable) & δοκιμαζεις annex A, επισης κλεινεις τα ipv6 για δοκιμη
> 
> Για το τηλεφωνο δεν εχει θυρα voip αρα δεν θα παιξει, ομως μπορεις να βαλεις το modem οτε σε ρυθμιση μονο για την τηλεφωνια, οδηγος εδω
> ...


Να ρωτήσω ...εγώ που έχω adsl ,το μόνο που αλλάζω στις ρυθμίσεις που μου έστειλες ειναι όπου έχει vdsl βάζω Adsl η αλλάζω και κάτι άλλο;

----------


## babis3g

> Νομίζω θα δοκιμάσω την αυτόματη αναβάθμιση αν είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς ...πιο εύκολο μου ακούγεται


To iδιο ειναι αλλα μολις τελειωσει η αναβαθμησ καλο ειναι να κανεις το reset για να εχει τυχον καλη λειτουργικοτητα




> Να ρωτήσω ...εγώ που έχω adsl ,το μόνο που αλλάζω στις ρυθμίσεις που μου έστειλες ειναι όπου έχει vdsl βάζω Adsl η αλλάζω και κάτι άλλο;


το adsl ειναι αλλιως
εγω με οτε τα εχω ετσι (πειραξα τις εργοστασιακες ρυθμκισεις)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1477564077
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1477564091
Για αλλους παροχους παλι ιδια εκτος νομιζω το ipv6
εναλλακτικα μπορει να ακολουθησεις το quick start wizard και τις αλλες ρυθμισεις τις αφηνεις οπως ειναι απο το εργοστασιο, οταν γινει η συνδεση δεν πειραζεις κατι αλλο
αλλα το additional pppd option ασε το κενο για τωρα αν κανεις εσυ χειροκινητα τις ρυθμισεις

----------


## achilleas8095

Καλημέρα , θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας. Έχω το modem/router εδώ και 15 μέρες περίπου και είμαι ευχαριστημένος γενικά. Το μόνο που δεν κατάφερα να φέρω βόλτα  είναι το traffic manager (qos) και για να γίνω ποιο συγκεκριμένος , ενώ και ακόμα και όταν έχει πολλές συσκευές επάνω του διαχειρίζεται πολύ καλά το bandwidth όταν μπαίνει στην εξίσωση το P2P μου ‘πνίγει’ τη γραμμή (vdsl50 wind)και έχω κολλήματα στα αλλά μου μηχανήματα ( Π.χ κολλάει το streaming του Netflix ή τα Addons του Kodi). Μια λύση είναι να μειώσω το download rate του qbitorrent αλλά θα ήθελα να παραμετροποίησω τον router καλύτερα. Υπάρχει κανένας οδηγός? 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## babis3g

Δεν ξερω με p2p,
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...os#post6214406

αν σε βοηθησει δες εδω
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/113967/

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5776093
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...62#post5957262
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B5%CE%B9%CF%82

----------


## th3m1s

Ποσο καλο wifi εχει το συγκεκριμενο μοντεμ ρουτερ μιας και δεν εχει εξωτερικες κεραιες? Ειμαι μεταξυ αυτου και του  dsl-ac52u και αναρωτιεμαι ποιο ειναι καλυτερο στο wifi περα των υπολοιπων διαφορων που εχουν. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## giabritsos

Γεια σας .μολις ήρθε και προσπαθώ να το στήσω αλλά είμαι παντελώς άσχετος .το έβαλα στο ρευμα .συνδεσα το τηλεφωνικό στη θύρα dsl ,σύνδεσα με Ethernet από θύρα δίκη του lan στο switch που έχω όλα τα μηχανήματα συνδεδεμένα .δεν έπρεπε να αναβοσβήνει το λαμπάκι του dsl.μπαινω από τον υπολογιστή στη διεύθυνση 192.168.1.1 και στα βήματα που έχει για set up κάποια στιγμή μου λέει ότι πρέπει να το δω να αναβοσβήνει

- - - Updated - - -




> To iδιο ειναι αλλα μολις τελειωσει η αναβαθμησ καλο ειναι να κανεις το reset για να εχει τυχον καλη λειτουργικοτητα
> 
> 
> το adsl ειναι αλλιως
> εγω με οτε τα εχω ετσι (πειραξα τις εργοστασιακες ρυθμκισεις)
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1477564077
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1477564091
> Για αλλους παροχους παλι ιδια εκτος νομιζω το ipv6
> εναλλακτικα μπορει να ακολουθησεις το quick start wizard και τις αλλες ρυθμισεις τις αφηνεις οπως ειναι απο το εργοστασιο, οταν γινει η συνδεση δεν πειραζεις κατι αλλο
> αλλα το additional pppd option ασε το κενο για τωρα αν κανεις εσυ χειροκινητα τις ρυθμισεις


Δεν βρίσκω που είναι τα common settings στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία το δεύτερο σκέλος

----------


## jmakro

administration---dsl seetttings

----------


## babis3g

απο παλια φωτο αλλα δες πανω ψηλα dsl settings tab
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1473570625
AN δεν εμφανιζεται, δοκιμασε αλλο browser

----------


## giabritsos

Το βρήκα ευχαριστώ ...θέλω μια βοήθεια να κάνω τις ρυθμίσεις για το ασύρματο .συγκεκριμενα για το 5g.το iPhone μου και το Apple TV το βλέπουν όποτε θα μπαίνω από εκεί .αλλα δεν ξέρω τι ν επιλέξω στις ρυθμίσεις .n/ac η αυτόματο ;;; Τα κανάλια να τα αφήσω αυτόματα ;τις υπόλοιπες ρυθμίσεις ;

----------


## babis3g

> Το βρήκα ευχαριστώ ...θέλω μια βοήθεια να κάνω τις ρυθμίσεις για το ασύρματο .συγκεκριμενα για το 5g.το iPhone μου και το Apple TV το βλέπουν όποτε θα μπαίνω από εκεί .αλλα δεν ξέρω τι ν επιλέξω στις ρυθμίσεις .n/ac η αυτόματο ;;; Τα κανάλια να τα αφήσω αυτόματα ;τις υπόλοιπες ρυθμίσεις ;


αν δεν σου κανει προβλημα ασε τα στο αυτοματο ... αν βαλεις μονο ac τοτε μποριε να μην πιανουν οι n συσκευες και αντιθετα
Επισης και στα καναλια
Αν δεν εχει καλο σημα αργοτερα ή οταν το μαθεις, κατεβαζεις απο εδω αυτο το προγραμμα και βρισκεις κενο καναλι και πιο καναλι εχει πιο δυνατο σημα
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_network_view.html

----------


## giabritsos

> αν δεν σου κανει προβλημα ασε τα στο αυτοματο ... αν βαλεις μονο ac τοτε μποριε να μην πιανουν οι n συσκευες και αντιθετα
> Επισης και στα καναλια
> Αν δεν εχει καλο σημα αργοτερα ή οταν το μαθεις, κατεβαζεις απο εδω αυτο το προγραμμα και βρισκεις κενο καναλι και πιο καναλι εχει πιο δυνατο σημα
> http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_network_view.html


Καλά να σου πω στα 5gh δε νομίζω να έχει αλλά ρουτερ κοντά και να μπερδευει κανάλια .3 διαμερίσματα είμαστε .αυτο τώρα για το ac και το n είναι μόνο στα 5gh .μονο εγω θα συνδέομαι εκεί .οιβυοοκοιπες συσκευές θα μπαίνουν στα 2.4

- - - Updated - - -

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά .με του ΟΤΕ έπιανα 12 και τώρα πιάνω 4,5 .τι έχω κάνει λάθος ;

----------


## jmakro

βαλε εαν μπορεις ενα screenshot συγχρονισμο και ρυθμισεις να δουμε.

----------


## giabritsos

> βαλε εαν μπορεις ενα screenshot συγχρονισμο και ρυθμισεις να δουμε.


Αλλαξα το annex το έβαλα σε a/I/j/l/m
Και έβαλα auto sync up στο dsl modulation και έπιασα 12 .τα είχα κάνει όλα όπως μου τα δώσατε πιο πάνω σε screenshot .τωρα όμως είναι οκ .

- - - Updated - - -

sto RxAGC GAIN Adjastment να βάλω high performance μήπως ανεβεί και άλλο ;

----------


## jmakro

ναι και μετα μπορεις να παιξεις και με το stability adjustment ν ανεβεις περισοοτερο αν σηκωνει η γραμμη σου!

----------


## giabritsos

> ναι και μετα μπορεις να παιξεις και με το stability adjustment ν ανεβεις περισοοτερο αν σηκωνει η γραμμη σου!


Αυτό που βρίσκεται ακριβώς ;

----------


## jmakro

ακριβως πανω απο το RxAGC GAIN Adjastment στις ADSL ρυθμισεις.

- - - Updated - - -

δε θυμαμαι αν πρεπει να το βαλεις - ή +
Στην αρχη ενα ενα νουμερο κατεβαινει η ανεβαζε

- - - Updated - - -

ξεκινα απο το 1 db

----------


## giabritsos

> ακριβως πανω απο το RxAGC GAIN Adjastment στις ADSL ρυθμισεις.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> δε θυμαμαι αν πρεπει να το βαλεις - ή +
> Στην αρχη ενα ενα νουμερο κατεβαινει η ανεβαζε
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ξεκινα απο το 1 db


Δεν έχει επιλογή να το αλλάξω αυτό που λες

----------


## babis3g

Κοιτας τη σελιδα με τα στατιστικα, το data rate downstream ποσο ειναι πριν την αλλαγη...
πρεπει να κλεισεις το dynamic line adjustment και μετα θα εμφανιστει & πας στο stability adjustment adsl (dsl settings) .. εκει με μειον -1, -2, -3 κλπ ... χαμηλωνει ταχυτητα για πιο σταθεροτητα ... σε συν +1, +2, +3 κλπ ... ανεβαζει ταχυτητα αλλα μπορει να σου κανει προβλημα ... οποτε ο φιλος λεει να το βαλεις σε +1 για αρχη, apply/save
Κοιτας αν ανεβηκε το data rate downstream
Μπορεις να περιμενεις, μεχρι να το μαθεις και μετα να παιξεις με αυτη τη ρυθμιση (αργοτερα)

----------


## giabritsos

Όλα ωραία ...παρατηρώ στο WiFi κάτι .το iPhone το έχω στο 5gh συνδεδεμένο αλλά παρατηρώ πιο αδύναμο σήμα από το 2,4 στο ίδιο σημείο του σπιτιού .επισης το βλέπω πιο αργό το 5gh στο άνοιγμα των σελίδων .δεν έπρεπε να συμβαίνει το αντιθετο .;

- - - Updated - - -




> Κοιτας τη σελιδα με τα στατιστικα, το data rate downstream ποσο ειναι πριν την αλλαγη...
> πρεπει να κλεισεις το dynamic line adjustment και μετα θα εμφανιστει & πας στο stability adjustment adsl (dsl settings) .. εκει με μειον -1, -2, -3 κλπ ... χαμηλωνει ταχυτητα για πιο σταθεροτητα ... σε συν +1, +2, +3 κλπ ... ανεβαζει ταχυτητα αλλα μπορει να σου κανει προβλημα ... οποτε ο φιλος λεει να το βαλεις σε +1 για αρχη, apply/save
> Κοιτας αν ανεβηκε το data rate downstream
> Μπορεις να περιμενεις, μεχρι να το μαθεις και μετα να παιξεις με αυτη τη ρυθμιση (αργοτερα)


Ήταν -1 .το πήγα +1 και έχω data rate 10239 ενώ πριν είχα 9646.τι σημαίνει αυτό ;αν έχω πρόβλημα που θα το καταλάβω ;θα μου το γράψει κάπου ;

----------


## babis3g

> Όλα ωραία ...παρατηρώ στο WiFi κάτι .το iPhone το έχω στο 5gh συνδεδεμένο αλλά παρατηρώ πιο αδύναμο σήμα από το 2,4 στο ίδιο σημείο του σπιτιού .επισης το βλέπω πιο αργό το 5gh στο άνοιγμα των σελίδων .δεν έπρεπε να συμβαίνει το αντιθετο .;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ήταν -1 .το πήγα +1 και έχω data rate 10239 ενώ πριν είχα 9646.τι σημαίνει αυτό ;αν έχω πρόβλημα που θα το καταλάβω ;θα μου το γράψει κάπου ;


Eξαρταται την αποσταση, οσο πιο μακρυα, το 5G εχει πιο αδυνατο σημα, αρα σε καποιο σημειο και μετα πιο αργη ταχυτητα
Αν εισαι διπλα και εχει αυτο το προβλημα, τοτε μαλλον θεμα το λογισμικο ή θα παιξεις μα τα κλασσικα αλλαγη καναλιων, control channel, channel band, κλπ

Για την γραμμη ... 
Aν ηταν στο -1 σημαινει οτι βρηκε μη καλη γραμμη, και σου συνχρονισε απο μονο του λιγο πιο χαμηλα για καλη σταθεροτητα ... τωρα που ανεβηκε η ταχυτητα ισως να εχει προβλημα
Θα το καταλαβεις αν εχεις αργο internet, buffering κλπ ... επισης καποιος ξερει θα το καταλαβει απο τα crc errors & snr target

- - - Updated - - -

Για το 5G ... επισης ... στο wifi > basic κανε un-tick στο control channel > το, auto select channel including DFS channel ... και επισης δοκιμασε το channel bandwidth στα 40 mhz

----------


## giabritsos

errors απο που βλεπω?

----------


## stavpal

στο DSL log

Advanced setting > System Log > DSL log

----------


## giabritsos

> στο DSL log
> 
> Advanced setting > System Log > DSL log


errors δεν γραφει,πως θα το λεει?crc?
βασικα screenshot πως ανεβαζω?

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## th3m1s

Crc ειναι τα errors.

----------


## giabritsos



----------


## babis3g

> errors δεν γραφει,πως θα το λεει?crc?
> βασικα screenshot πως ανεβαζω?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


ενταξει φαινεται, σου κοβει λιγο ταχυτητα ο παροχος, ισως για σταθεροτητα γραμμης

----------


## giabritsos

> ενταξει φαινεται, σου κοβει λιγο ταχυτητα ο παροχος, ισως για σταθεροτητα γραμμης


Έκανα ανακαινιση σπίτι φέτος και έκανα οικιακό δίκτυο με καλωδίωση cat 6e .δεν ασχολήθηκα όμως με το καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητη κάτω στην είσοδο μέχρι την πόρτα στον όροφο μου .θα το αλλάξω και αυτό μήπως φταίει κάτι .το νέο καλώδιο θα το ρίξω κατευθείαν στην αποθήκη που είναι το ρουτερ .τωρα ο ηλεκτρολόγος γεφύρωσε το καλώδιο σε ένα σημείο για να δώσει και δεύτερο τηλέφωνο σε ένα χώρο μαι ίσως παίρνω errors από εκεί

----------


## giabritsos

Έχει κανεις αυτό το ρουτερ με Linux στον υπολογιστή του ;σκέφτομαι να φύγω ξανά από Windows αλλά αν έχω κάποιο θέμα να το αφήσω

- - - Updated - - -

Και άλλη μια απορία .αν βάλω εξωτερικό σκληρό στο ρουτερ και κατεβάζω εκεί ταινίες το Apple TV μου που βλέπει τώρα τις ταινίες από τον υπολογιστή μου με plex,θα τις βλέπει από τον σκληρό εκεινο για να τις αναπαράγει ;

----------


## iKoms

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος που να δουλεύει το modem σε VDSL 50  από Forthnet/Nova να ποστάρει τα settings ;

Έχει έρθει ο τεχνικός 2 φορές και με τον αναλυτή και το technicolor 788 συγχρονίζει κανονικά ενώ με το ZTE 168N δεν συγχρονίζει με τίποτα μετά την αλλαγή που έκανε ο ΟΤΕ με το Vectoring.

Με το AC56U  δεν έχω καταφέρει να συγχρονίσει σε VDSL50 παρά μόνο σε ADSL2Plus.

Οπότε αν υπάρχει κάποιος να βοηθήσει θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ.

----------


## jmakro

Εβαλες στις ρυθμισεις enable g vector?

----------


## iKoms

Ναι έβαλα και δεν συγχρονίζει.

Όταν το βγάλω τότε συγχρονίζει σε ADSL2plus.

----------


## babis3g

δοκιμασε vlan id 1102 (wan > internet connection) και κλεισε το ipv6 τελειως (για δοκιμη)

παιξε με annex A / B (dsl settings) ... vdsl

Αλλιως ενημερωσε να στειλουμε email

----------


## iKoms

τα δοκίμασα και αυτά και τίποτα πάλι.

Ο τεχνικός πάντως που ήρθε έβαλε μπροστά μου το technicolor 788 και συγχρόνισε αμέσως σε vdsl.

Πήρα και τηλέφωνο την τεχνική υποστήρηξη και μου είπαν ότι θα μου στείλουν άλλο εξοπλισμό.

Το θέμα είναι όμως να συγχρονίσει το Asus..

----------


## babis3g

> τα δοκίμασα και αυτά και τίποτα πάλι.
> 
> Ο τεχνικός πάντως που ήρθε έβαλε μπροστά μου το technicolor 788 και συγχρόνισε αμέσως σε vdsl.
> 
> Πήρα και τηλέφωνο την τεχνική υποστήρηξη και μου είπαν ότι θα μου στείλουν άλλο εξοπλισμό.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι όμως να συγχρονίσει το Asus..


Mαλλον δεν θα συνχρονισει απο οτι βελπω και με αλλους φιλους (μετα την αλλαγη των dslams) ... ή το στελνεις πισω ... ή στελνεις email εδω, αν βρουν τι φταιει
xdsl_feedback@asus.com
Αν στειλεις email μου λες να τους ειδοποιησω αν βοηθησουν

----------


## kostasa1

ωραια και μολις το πηρα για να εχω και vdsl υποστηριξη :Sad:

----------


## iKoms

> Mαλλον δεν θα συνχρονισει απο οτι βελπω και με αλλους φιλους (μετα την αλλαγη των dslams) ... ή το στελνεις πισω ... ή στελνεις email εδω, αν βρουν τι φταιει
> xdsl_feedback@asus.com
> Αν στειλεις email μου λες να τους ειδοποιησω αν βοηθησουν


 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τους έστειλα email

----------


## babis3g

Τους ενημερωσα και ελπιζω να μην σε αργησουν, αλλα με ρωτανε, σιγουρα δοκιμασες VDSL WAN(PTM) > το σωστο WAN connection type and σωστο VLAN ID with 802.1q enabled

----------


## iKoms

> Τους ενημερωσα και ελπιζω να μην σε αργησουν, αλλα με ρωτανε, σιγουρα δοκιμασες VDSL WAN(PTM) > το σωστο WAN connection type and σωστο VLAN ID with 802.1q enabled


Ναι όλα αυτά τα έχω δοκιμάσει και μάλιστα παίρνοντας και τις τιμές από το modem της forthnet/Nova.

Επίσης και ότι μου είχες γράψει :
το g.vector στο enable
non g.vector disable
profile 17a or 8a (forthnet)
δοκιμη annex A or B
g.inp enable or disable

Αυτό που μου είπε ο τεχνικός είναι ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις κάρτες του ΟΤΕ, δλδ μετά την αναβάθμηση με το vectoring μπορεί να πάω με το modem σε ένα κατάστημα forthnet να βάλουν το modem και να κλειδώσει κανονικά σε VDSL και αυτό γιατί απλά θα είναι σε άλλη κάρτα του OTE.
Επίσης το modem το ΖΤΕ Η168Ν που δίνει η forthnet/nova αλλά και οι άλλοι πάροχοι είναι πιστοποιημένα από τον ΟΤΕ. 

Οπότε κάτι πρέπει να τους έχει ξεφύγει στις λεπτομέρειες και ίσως τα φτιάξουν με firmware update.

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια.

Εννοείτε ότι αν υπάρξει κάτι νεότερο θα ενημερώσω....

----------


## giabritsos

Γνωρίζει κανεις αν βάλω Linux στον υπολογιστή αντί για win αν θα έχω υποστήριξη ;αν είναι το σουτέρ συμβατό ;

- - - Updated - - -

Γνωρίζει κανεις αν βάλω Linux στον υπολογιστή αντί για win αν θα έχω υποστήριξη ;αν είναι το σουτέρ συμβατό ;

----------


## babis3g

> Γνωρίζει κανεις αν βάλω Linux στον υπολογιστή αντί για win αν θα έχω υποστήριξη ;αν είναι το σουτέρ συμβατό ;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανεις αν βάλω Linux στον υπολογιστή αντί για win αν θα έχω υποστήριξη ;αν είναι το σουτέρ συμβατό ;


Αν πας εδω
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-...pecifications/
και πας πιο κατω που λεει OS SUPPORT
ειναι οκ με τα παρακατω λογισμικα
Windows® 10
Windows® 8.1
Windows® 8
Windows® 7
Windows® Vista
Windows® 2000
Windows® XP
Mac OS X 10.1
Mac OS X 10.4
Mac OS X 10.4
Mac OS X 10.5
Mac OS X 10.6
Mac OS X 10.7
Mac OS X 10.8

- - - Updated - - -

Τσεκαρα μαζι τους

Τα παραπανω ειναι για το restoration tool αν τυχει προβλημα στο modem ... θα δουλεψει κανονικα με linux δηλαδη θα δεις και θα αλλαζεις τα menu κανονικα
Η απαντηση οπως την πηρα



> OS mentioned refers to Utility support(such as Restoration tool), indeed no Linux Utility available.
> There is no problem for our xDSL model to work with Linux, it’s just one client, it could support all clients via WiFi/Ethernet connection, no problem. Thanks.

----------


## x909x

> Γνωρίζει κανεις αν βάλω Linux στον υπολογιστή αντί για win αν θα έχω υποστήριξη ;αν είναι το σουτέρ συμβατό ;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανεις αν βάλω Linux στον υπολογιστή αντί για win αν θα έχω υποστήριξη ;αν είναι το σουτέρ συμβατό ;


Εγώ σε mac είμαι. Προφανώς μπορείς να κάνεις ό,τι θες , web based είναι το interface του router.
Το Restoration Tool που είναι μόνο για Windows δεν χρειάζεται απαραίτητα σε κάτι (μόνο αν κάνεις brick το router μάλλον :Wink:  - στην τελική βάζεις ένα vm windows και το τρέχεις.
Firmware upgrades κανονικά μέσω web interface.

----------


## cvellios

Καλησπέρα! Έβαλα πρόσφατα VDSL Forthnet αλλά απ ότι βλέπω έχω αρκετά λάθη στη γραμμη. Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιες ρυθμίσεις,είμαι αρκετά μακριά από το καφαο

----------


## uncharted

Ξαναγυρνα οπως εισαι σε ADSL, δεν εχεις να κερδισεις κατι απο VDSL σε τετοια αποσταση.

----------


## cvellios

Με ADSL κλειδωνα 3.7mbps μόνο και 0.4mpps upload!

----------


## uncharted

> Με ADSL κλειδωνα 3.7mbps μόνο και 0.4mpps upload!


Με τοσα CRC που εχεις ειναι ασκοπος ο υψηλοτερος συγχρονισμος (επιπεδου καλης ADSL)... θα κανει συνεχεια retransmission λογω packet loss -> πτωση throughput.

Κανε ενα test εδω: www.speedtest.net

----------


## leoin

> Με ADSL κλειδωνα 3.7mbps μόνο και 0.4mpps upload!


Απο καλωδίωση είσαι οκ? Μα πως σε ενεγοποίησαν με τέτοια στατιστικά?

----------


## babis3g

Τυχον λυσεις...

-Αν δεν σου κανει προβλημα η γραμμη (buffering, αργο internet)λογω λαθων, ασε το ετσι και μια φορα την μερα βαλε το να κανει ενα reboot νωρις το πρωι (ή οταν δεν χρησιμοποιεις το internet) θα το δεις στο administration > system
Ετσι καθε μερα θα συνχρονιζει με νεα δεδοδμενα, καθαρη γραμμη

- οπως ειναι οι ρυθμισεις βαλε το rx agc gain στο max και δες αν ειναι λιγο καλυτερα ωστε να μην κανει προβλημα η γραμμη στο browsing

- στο dsl settings vdsl βαλε το stability adjustment περιπου (παιξε να δεις που θα ειναι καλυτερα) στο 10-12 bd ... ετσι θα ανεβασει το snr αλλα θα χασεις λιγο ταχυτητα για πιο σταθεροτητα

- μπορεις να δοκιμασεις την λυση του tx power μεσω telnet
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...51#post5909451
disable το upbo και βαλε το tx power στο -7 ... ή +7 (δεν θυμαμαι) ... ετσι θα παρει λιγο δυναμη απο το upsteam στο downstram ... αν παλι θεμα, συνδιαζεις και το rx agc gain / stability adjustment vdsl

σιγουρα καποιος τροπος θα σε βοηθησει

----------


## cvellios

Ναι θα τα δοκιμάσω ευχαριστώ πολύ!

- - - Updated - - -

Με το router της forthnet

- - - Updated - - -

Router forthnet

----------


## babis3g

εχει κλειδωσει πιο λιγο (στα 16 / 19 το asus) και εχει 119 λαθη για 9 λεπτα, που σε 2+ μερες (σαν το asus) πιστευω θα μαζευψει πανω κατω τα ιδια περιπου
Με το asus μπορεις να το κανεις πιο σταθερο γιατι εχει πολλες ρυθμισεις γραμμης

- - - Updated - - -

Και ενα *update* γιατι πολλοι πηραν asus μοντελα στο black friday & cyber week και δεν ειχαν συνδεση και τα γυρισαν πισω ... καποιος φιλος το εψαξε (δεν εχω vdsl) και πραγματι βρεθηκε προβλημα συμβατοτητας στο vectoring των modems ... οποτε πιστευω να φτιαχτει συντομα και να εχουμε beta για ολα τα μοντελα

----------


## cca

> Καλησπέρα! Έβαλα πρόσφατα VDSL Forthnet αλλά απ ότι βλέπω έχω αρκετά λάθη στη γραμμη. Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιες ρυθμίσεις,είμαι αρκετά μακριά από το καφαο


Προτείνω να βάλεις το RX AGC GAIN Adjustment στο Stable. Μπορεί να χάσεις κάτι ψιλά απο ταχύτητα αλλά θα μαζεύει ποιο λίγα CRC. Δοκίμασε και το κόλπο με το TX Adjustment που σου είπε ο Babis3g, για καλό download είναι πολύ σημαντικό να εχείς αρκετή ταχύτητα και στο upload.

----------


## iKoms

Λοιπόν update για το θέμα με το συγχρονισμό σε VDSL.

Το SUPORT της ASUS αίναι απλά ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ και ΑΡΙΣΤΟ !!!  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Απάντησαν σε e-mail που τους έστειλα μέσα σε κάτι ώρες και με την καθοδήγησή τους κάναμε κάποια τεστ και μου έστειλαν beta firmware και ναι συνδέθηκε κανονικά σε VDSL.

Και nova ακόμα ψάχνει και περιμένω να μου στείλει νέο εξοπλισμό που να συγχρονίζει σε VDSL.

Ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στον *Babis3g* για όλη τη βοήθεια και το χρόνο που αφιέρωσε.  :Respekt:

----------


## babis3g

> ...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Και ενα *update* γιατι πολλοι πηραν asus μοντελα στο black friday & cyber week και δεν ειχαν συνδεση και τα γυρισαν πισω ... καποιος φιλος το εψαξε (δεν εχω vdsl) και πραγματι βρεθηκε προβλημα συμβατοτητας στο vectoring των modems ... οποτε πιστευω να φτιαχτει συντομα και να εχουμε beta για ολα τα μοντελα





> Λοιπόν update για το θέμα με το συγχρονισμό σε VDSL.
> 
> Το SUPORT της ASUS αίναι απλά ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ και ΑΡΙΣΤΟ !!! 
> 
> Απάντησαν σε e-mail που τους έστειλα μέσα σε κάτι ώρες και με την καθοδήγησή τους κάναμε κάποια τεστ και μου έστειλαν beta firmware και ναι συνδέθηκε κανονικά σε VDSL.
> 
> Και nova ακόμα ψάχνει και περιμένω να μου στείλει νέο εξοπλισμό που να συγχρονίζει σε VDSL.
> 
> Ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στον *Babis3g* για όλη τη βοήθεια και το χρόνο που αφιέρωσε.


Ναι με ενημερωσαν (εβγαλαν τα logs απο tool) ...
ωραια  :One thumb up:  .... και εγω ευχαριστω γιατι δυστυχως δεν εχω vdsl / vectoring να δοκιμασω απο πριν ... κριμα που οταν ηταν προσφορα, αγορασαν τοσα παιδια (διαφορα μοντελα) και τα εστειλαν πισω
Θα βγει συντομα σε beta σε ολα τα vdsl μοντελα και θα την ανακοινωσω εδω, οπως παντα
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B5%CE%BB%CE%B1

- - - Updated - - -

τωρα προσεξα στα στατιστικα ... πωπω 130908 kbps (130 mbps) attainable downstream rate & 51 mbps upstream, εχει μελλον το dslam σου  :Whistle:

----------


## iKoms

και τώρα που λύσαμε το θέμα με το συγχρονισμό προσπαθω να βάλω ένα δίσκο usb αλλά ενώ τον βλέπει κανονικά μουγράφει usb disable.

μήπως κάτι δεν έχω κάνει σωστά ή είναι λόγο τυ ότι έχω την beta έκδοση;

----------


## sdikr

> και τώρα που λύσαμε το θέμα με το συγχρονισμό προσπαθω να βάλω ένα δίσκο usb αλλά ενώ τον βλέπει κανονικά μουγράφει usb disable.
> 
> μήπως κάτι δεν έχω κάνει σωστά ή είναι λόγο τυ ότι έχω την beta έκδοση;


Θα δοκίμαζα να κάνω εναν έλεγχο μέσω chkdsk του δίσκου σε κάποιον υπολογιστή

----------


## iKoms

Τελικά κάτι φταίει στο συγκεκριμένο δίσκο... δοκίμασα και άλλους και δούλεψαν άψογα.

Ίσως γιατί φορτώνει και κάποιο utility για installation του WD σε υπολογιστές.

----------


## babis3g

*BETA* για το *dsl ac56* που εχει vectoring fix για τα dslam σε εμας εδω Ελλαδα (ισως να κανει και για αλλες χωρες)
(δεν ξερω το full changelog)
Για τα αλλα μοντελα απο βδομαδα

*DSL-AC56U_9.1.2.3_438-gd768f38ee.trx.zip*:
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...407C13CFBE8EEY

- - - Updated - - -




> Τελικά κάτι φταίει στο συγκεκριμένο δίσκο... δοκίμασα και άλλους και δούλεψαν άψογα.
> 
> Ίσως γιατί φορτώνει και κάποιο utility για installation του WD σε υπολογιστές.


αναφερε το και αυτο τωρα που ακομα τους μιλας, μηπως τυχαινει θεμα συμβατοτητας, αν μπορυν να κανουν κατι

----------


## cvellios

Αρκετά καλύτερα με τις ρυθμίσεις που μου είπατε

----------


## babis3g

Nαι το καλο με τα Asus ειναι οτι εχουν μερικες ρυθμισεις γραμμης σε σχεση με κατι αλλα που αρκετα δεν εχουν καθολου

----------


## SiliconManC

Babis3g,

αν και δεν εχω vdsl, έβαλα το beta firmware που είχες παραθέσει πιο πάνω DSL-AC56U_9.1.2.3_438-gd768f38ee.trx.zip

Παρατήρησα ότι, στο traffic-> bandwidth limiter δεν μπορούσα να αφαιρέσω τυχόν εγγραφή/κανόνα και μου έβγαζε και 2 άσχετες εγγραφές. Δυστυχώς δεν κράτησα screenshot και γύρισα στο official που δεν έχει το θέμα που αναφέρω.

Αν θες κάνε ένα check και εσυ, δλδ βάλε bandwidth limiter, βάλε μία εγγραφή σε μία συσκευή π.χ. 14down 0.9up πάτα + και apply. Μετά πάτα - για να την αφαιρέσεις και apply.

Επίσης, το σε δοκίμασα chrome, firefox και Ie και δεν είχε διαφορά και στους 3 μου εμφάνιζε το ίδιο θέμα.

----------


## babis3g

Ευχαριστω, δεν εχω το ac56 αλλα το ac52, μαλλον θα εχει ιδιο θεμα, και μαλλον αυριο θα εχω λογισμικο, παντως θα το αναφερω, μπορει οντως να εχει θεμα γιατι την εδωσαν ας πουμε προχειρα για οσους εχουν θεμα συμβατοτητας vectoring ... μια ερωτηση, εκανες reset μετα την αναβαθμηση?

----------


## SiliconManC

ΟΚ. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως babis3g.

Ναι, πάντα κάνω reset και πέρασμα τις ρυθμίσεις μία-μία όταν περνάω firmware.

----------


## babis3g

Tσεκαραν και μου ειπαν οτι μπορουν κανονικα και αφαιρουν τα values, μου εβαλαν και φωτο αλλα για να τις κατεβασω και να τις ανεβασω εδω, ψιλο-βαριεμαι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ... ισως να ειναι browser issue ... παντως μολις βγει το λογισμικο και για το μοντελο μου, θα το κοιταξω, ευχαριστω

----------


## iKoms

> αναφερε το και αυτο τωρα που ακομα τους μιλας, μηπως τυχαινει θεμα συμβατοτητας, αν μπορυν να κανουν κατι


Τελικά δεν φταίει το modem αλλά το ότι ο δίσκος είναι φορμαρισμένος σε MAC ! (αυτές οι ασυμβατότητες είναι αλλο πράγμα)

Τώρα όσο αφορά το συγχρονισμό σε VDSL την παρασκευή έπαιζε κανονικά και το Σάββατο το πρωί σταμάτησε λες και κόπηκε η σύνδεση.
Το ίδιο δείχνει και το modem της Nova και είμαστε πάλι στα τηλεφωνα με τους άσχετους της υποστήριξης...  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 
Με απλά λόγια είμαι χωρίς internet από το Σάββατο και δεν ξέρω τι φταίει και τι να κάνω :Thinking:

----------


## babis3g

Aν δεν παιζει ουτε του παροχου τοτε κατι σε αυτους, ουτε σε adsl πιανει τουλαχιστον να εχεις κατι?

----------


## iKoms

> Aν δεν παιζει ουτε του παροχου τοτε κατι σε αυτους, ουτε σε adsl πιανει τουλαχιστον να εχεις κατι?


Ούτε του παρόχου δεν παίζει γενικώς.. τα λαμπάκια του dsl ειναι σβηστά. ΄

Άστα έμπλεξα και δυστυχώς τώρα δεν έχω τίποτα... μόνο στη δουλειά και μεθαύριο σταματάμε για Χριστούγεννα..

Θα στείλω και τα general logs σήμερα στην asus μήπως και δούν κάτι αλλά δεν νομίζω πρέπει κάποιος να έχει κάνει κάποια βλακεία στη γραμμή.

----------


## babis3g

πω, πω, και οπως το λες ερχονται Χριστουγεννα, καλη τυχη

- - - Updated - - -




> Babis3g,
> 
> αν και δεν εχω vdsl, έβαλα το beta firmware που είχες παραθέσει πιο πάνω DSL-AC56U_9.1.2.3_438-gd768f38ee.trx.zip
> 
> Παρατήρησα ότι, στο traffic-> bandwidth limiter δεν μπορούσα να αφαιρέσω τυχόν εγγραφή/κανόνα και μου έβγαζε και 2 άσχετες εγγραφές. Δυστυχώς δεν κράτησα screenshot και γύρισα στο official που δεν έχει το θέμα που αναφέρω.
> 
> Αν θες κάνε ένα check και εσυ, δλδ βάλε bandwidth limiter, βάλε μία εγγραφή σε μία συσκευή π.χ. 14down 0.9up πάτα + και apply. Μετά πάτα - για να την αφαιρέσεις και apply.
> 
> Επίσης, το σε δοκίμασα chrome, firefox και Ie και δεν είχε διαφορά και στους 3 μου εμφάνιζε το ίδιο θέμα.


επισης στο dsl ac52 που εχω δεν βρηκα τετοιο προβλημα, λογισμικο το σημερινο _440 ... ασε που κλειδωσε και πιο ψηλα με adsl

----------


## SiliconManC

Καλησπέρα Babis3g,

τελικά ξαναπέρασα το beta firmware (DSL-AC56U_9.1.2.3_438-gd768f38ee.trx.zip) για να ξαναδοκιμάσω και τελικά μου το κάνει αλλά με μία διαφορά. Όταν έχω το ρουτερ με lan 192.168.1.1 δεν το κάνει. Αν το αλλάξω σε 10.9.8.1 μου το κάνει.
Στις παρακατω φωτογραφιες θα δεις και τις κουλές εγγραφές που σου έλεγα. Πλέον δεν μπορώ να αφαιρέσω την εγγραφή μου. Μόλις κάνω - και apply μου την εμφανίζει κανονικά ενώ θα έπρεπε να την αφαιρέσει.
Επιβεβαιώνω ωστόσο ότι συγχρονίζει λίγο καλύτερα από το τελευταίο official firmware. 

Σου επισυνάπτω screenshots



Επίσης, αν γυρίσω πάλι το ρουτερ σε 192.168.1.1, πάλι δεν μπορώ να αφαιρέσω τις εγγραφές. 
Επισυνάπτω screenshot


Στο official firmware δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα Babis3g,
> 
> τελικά ξαναπέρασα το beta firmware (DSL-AC56U_9.1.2.3_438-gd768f38ee.trx.zip) για να ξαναδοκιμάσω και τελικά μου το κάνει αλλά με μία διαφορά. Όταν έχω το ρουτερ με lan 192.168.1.1 δεν το κάνει. Αν το αλλάξω σε 10.9.8.1 μου το κάνει.
> Στις παρακατω φωτογραφιες θα δεις και τις κουλές εγγραφές που σου έλεγα. Πλέον δεν μπορώ να αφαιρέσω την εγγραφή μου. Μόλις κάνω - και apply μου την εμφανίζει κανονικά ενώ θα έπρεπε να την αφαιρέσει.
> Επιβεβαιώνω ωστόσο ότι συγχρονίζει λίγο καλύτερα από το τελευταίο official firmware. 
> 
> Σου επισυνάπτω screenshots
> 
> Επίσης, αν γυρίσω πάλι το ρουτερ σε 192.168.1.1, πάλι δεν μπορώ να αφαιρέσω τις εγγραφές. 
> ...


ποιος browser ειναι? πχ Windows 10 64 bit
ποιο OS? πχ Edge 41.16299.15.0

----------


## SiliconManC

> ποιος browser ειναι? πχ Windows 10 64 bit
> ποιο OS? πχ Edge 41.16299.15.0


Καλησπέρα Babis3g,

είναι Windows 10 64 bit Pro build 1709 και οι browser είναι όλοι στο πιο πρόσφατο build τους. 
Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στη δουλειά. Μόλις επιστρέψω σπίτι μπορώ να σου πω πιο συγκριμένα τα builds των browsers που έχω.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα Babis3g,
> 
> είναι Windows 10 64 bit Pro build 1709 και οι browser είναι όλοι στο πιο πρόσφατο build τους. 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στη δουλειά. Μόλις επιστρέψω σπίτι μπορώ να σου πω πιο συγκριμένα τα builds των browsers που έχω.


ευχαριστω, με την ησυχια σου, αναμενω στο ακουστικο  :Smile:  ... δηλαδη με ολους εχει αυτο το θεμα?

----------


## SiliconManC

> ευχαριστω, με την ησυχια σου, αναμενω στο ακουστικο  ... δηλαδη με ολους εχει αυτο το θεμα?


Ναι, δυστυχώς Μπάμπη. Στη αρχή θεώρησα ότι είναι browser related το θέμα αλλά το έκανε σε όλους.

Σχετικά με τους browsers τώρα.

Chrome Version 62.0.3202.94 (Official Build) (64-bit)Firefox 57.02 64bitIE 11.125.16299.0 - Update Versions 11.0.49 (KB4052978)Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.16299.125]

Δεν ξέρω αν μετράει αλλά αναφέρω ότι, η κάρτα δικτύου είναι ενσωματωμένη στη μητρική με Realtek 8111C - Gigabyte EP45-UD3P rev 1.0 .

Θα δοκιμάσω τώρα τα τελευταία beta που έχεις κάνει post και θα σου πω.

Σε ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για το ενδιαφέρον και για όλες τις ενέργειες που έχεις κάνει.

----------


## babis3g

Ευχαριστω, μην ξεχασεις να κανεις reset απο το κουμπακι πισω πατωντας το για 6-10 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη αλλιως θα περασει το bug και σε αυτο το λογισμικο

----------


## SiliconManC

> Ευχαριστω, μην ξεχασεις να κανεις reset απο το κουμπακι πισω πατωντας το για 6-10 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη αλλιως θα περασει το bug και σε αυτο το λογισμικο


Μπάμπη, δυστυχώς και με την DSL-AC56U_9.1.2.3_440-g2a23c63fb.trx.zip μου το κάνει και μάλιστα χωρίς να αλλάξω τη lan (192.168.1.1) και του έκανα και με το κουμπάκι από πίσω, αν και πάντα το έκανα απλά το κράτησα λίγο παραπάνω ~ 10 secs.

Από ρυθμίσεις που άλλαξα αφού έκανα login:

USB Application -> Server Center -> - Network Place (Samba) Share - Ολα OFF
Wifi 5G ->Disable
Wifi channel 2.4G -> Channel -> Auto -> 3
WAN -> lcp-echo-interval 0 lcp-echo-failure 4 στο σχετικό add. pppd πεδίο
Administrator -> Timezone -> Athens +2 & gr.pool.ntp.org
                     -> DSL όπως στο screenshot


Όλα τα υπόλοιπα defaults


Επισυνάπτω screen shots

Chrome Version 63.0.3239.108 (Official Build) (64-bit) - Μου έκανε 1 update o chrome



Chrome χωρίς plugins (ένα adblock είχα, το ξήλωσα για testing)


Firefox


IE


Κάθε φορά όταν το κάνω setup χρησιμοποιώ quick internet setup για τα βασικά.

Αυτά από εμένα...

----------


## babis3g

μαλλον καποια ρυθμιση, ισως κατι με το qick start wizard, εγω δεν το χρησιμποιω ποτε, τους ενημερωσα, ευχαριστω, αν εχω νεα θα σου πω

- - - Updated - - -

Μαλλον ειναι bug λογισμικου ... αλλη μια ερωτηση μου εθεσαν

στο “undefined” and “NaN” τι συσκευες / devices βαζεις?

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE

στειλε email στο
xdsl_feedback@asus.com

1-γραψε τι συσκευες βαζεις και εχουν undefined and NaN
2-και επισης στειλε τα settings files (αφου τα κανεις save)
Administration - Restore/Save/Upload Setting, press Save button (και στειλε τα)
3-και επικεφαλιδα undefined and NaN referred by babis3g

ευχαριστω

----------


## uncharted

Μπαμπη μπορεις να τους πεις να κοιταξουν τι παιζει με το UPnP service?

Με firmware 1.1.1.2 ειναι ολα ΟΚ (Open NAT), ενω στις τελευταιες beta που δοκιμασα (438 & 440) βγαζει "UPnP not available" σε PS3, με αποτελεσμα να βγαζει Moderate NAT.

Κατι εχουν αλλαξει στο UPnP θυμαμαι στο changelog και το χαλασαν, αλλα δεν ξερω τι ακριβως... καλο θα ηταν να κανουν δοκιμη με κονσολες (αν εχουν), αλλιως δεν προκειται να δουν ποιο ειναι το προβλημα.

ΥΓ: Τα ιδια ακριβως και στο DSL-N17U.

----------


## babis3g

> Μπαμπη μπορεις να τους πεις να κοιταξουν τι παιζει με το UPnP service?
> 
> Με firmware 1.1.1.2 ειναι ολα ΟΚ (Open NAT), ενω στις τελευταιες beta που δοκιμασα (438 & 440) βγαζει "UPnP not available" σε PS3, με αποτελεσμα να βγαζει Moderate NAT.
> 
> Κατι εχουν αλλαξει στο UPnP θυμαμαι στο changelog και το χαλασαν, αλλα δεν ξερω τι ακριβως... καλο θα ηταν να κανουν δοκιμη με κονσολες (αν εχουν), αλλιως δεν προκειται να δουν ποιο ειναι το προβλημα.
> 
> ΥΓ: Τα ιδια ακριβως και στο DSL-N17U.


Μου απαντησαν οτι πρεπει και η 1.1.1.2 να εχει moderate nat αντι για open nat, εισαι σιγουρος οτι τα λενε λαθος?



> Actually even with v1.1.1.2 should be Moderate NAT instead of Open NAT, please check and confirm

----------


## uncharted

> Μου απαντησαν οτι πρεπει και η 1.1.1.2 να εχει moderate nat αντι για open nat, εισαι σιγουρος οτι τα λενε λαθος?


Οχι, με την 1.1.1.2 βγαζει κανονικα Open NAT και UPnP available. Το δοκιμασαν σε PS3?

----------


## babis3g

> Οχι, με την 1.1.1.2 βγαζει κανονικα Open NAT και UPnP available. Το δοκιμασαν σε PS3?


δεν νομιζω να το δοκιμασε το ατομο που μου μιλησε, θα ξανα ενημερωσω αφου εισαι σιγουρος, ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

> Μπαμπη μπορεις να τους πεις να κοιταξουν τι παιζει με το UPnP service?
> 
> Με firmware 1.1.1.2 ειναι ολα ΟΚ (Open NAT), ενω στις τελευταιες beta που δοκιμασα (438 & 440) βγαζει "UPnP not available" σε PS3, με αποτελεσμα να βγαζει Moderate NAT.
> 
> Κατι εχουν αλλαξει στο UPnP θυμαμαι στο changelog και το χαλασαν, αλλα δεν ξερω τι ακριβως... καλο θα ηταν να κανουν δοκιμη με κονσολες (αν εχουν), αλλιως δεν προκειται να δουν ποιο ειναι το προβλημα.
> 
> ΥΓ: Τα ιδια ακριβως και στο DSL-N17U.


Mου απαντησαν το εξης (τα βαζω Αγγλικα για να μην κανω λαθος δικη μου μεταφραση)
Οποτε αν καταλαβα καλα στο παρακατω



> The ways to setup the bridge WAN profile are different from v1.1.1.2 and v1.1.2.X.


Ειναι διαφορετικα το 1.1.1.2 απο τα 1.1.2.χ (και τα επομενα) αρα μαλλον δεν σκοπευουν να πανε πισω οπως δουλευε το παλιο)
Μαλλον απο εκει και περα κατι αλλαξαν και ισως και στο nat ή να το επιρεασε με τυχον αλλαγες που εκαναν?
Τωρα αν νομιζεις οτι καπου κανουν λαθος, γιατι λες οτι δουλευε καλυτερα πριν ... στελνεις feedback και τους δειχνεις το εδω post (αν μην τα ξανα λες απο την αρχη) που ειναι στα Αγγλικα, οτι μπορουσα να τσεκαρω το εκανα




> The NAT type shown by PS3 is correct with Moderate .
> 
> You can refer to the following WEB site.
> 
> http://www.playstationing.com/ps4/ho...s4-and-ps3/839
> 
> •    NAT Type 1 (Open) – You are either NOT behind a router/firewall OR you have already DMZ enabled. You shouldn't run into any issues whilst gaming, but this may cause security issues.
> 
> •    NAT Type 2 (Moderate) –Your PS3/PS4 is connected properly and you shouldn't run into any issues.
> ...

----------


## uncharted

Απο αυτα που γραφεις πολυ φοβαμαι οτι *δεν εχουν καν κονσολες στο εργαστηριο τους* και βασιζονται στο τι λεει το Google χωρις να εχουν ιδια πειρα... σε αυτο δεν εχω παρει απαντηση ακομα.

Στο quote σου υπαρχει μια παρανοηση (και φταιει η Sony για το notation που χρησιμοποιει). Το NAT Type 2 ειναι ειτε Open, ειτε Moderate.

Με Moderate υπαρχει ασυμβατοτητα με οσους εχουν Strict οπως φαινεται παρακατω:

http://en-americas-support.nintendo....ween-nat-types
https://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-...error-solution

Ο μονος τροπος να δεις οτι το Type 2 ειναι οντως Open σε PS3/PS4 ειναι να φορτωσεις καποιο παιχνιδι με την σχετικη ενδειξη (π.χ. CoD, AC MP). Δεν πρεπει να βασιζεσαι στην ενδειξη του OS.

Δεν θελω να μπλεξω με bridge/PPPoE κλπ. Κατι εχουν αλλαξει στο UPnP service/config, αλλα ακομα δεν ξερουμε τι.

ΥΓ: Διαβαζουν ελληνικα να τους στειλω τα posts εδω?

----------


## babis3g

Μπα δεν πιστευω να διαβαζουν Ελληνικα, θα περασω το μηνυμα, αλλα αν θελεις να το ψαξεις, στειλε feedback και στο comment box γραψε referred by babis3g, αν το κανεις πες μου να τους ειδοποιησω
Παντως μπορει να εχουν αλλαξει κατι και να μην το ξερουν ουτε οι ιδιοι, προσφατο παραγειγμα, στο asus forum ελεγαν οτι δεν ειχαν αλλαξει driver στο wifi, μεχρι που καποιος χρηστης ανοιξε το check file και τους το εδειξε (δεν θυμαμαι το link)

----------


## 46vale

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Προσφορά στο eshop http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac56u-...r-p-PER.617547. Τσίμπησα ένα :Smile:

----------


## kglampr

Μόλις το πήρα και εγώ στα χέρια μου... έχω Vodafone Vdsl στα 30 πρέπει να κάνω συγκεκριμένες ρυθμίσεις? Δεν το έχω ανοίξει ακόμα

----------


## babis3g

Μεγεια παιδια ... 

οι ρυθμισεις voda ειναι σχεδον ιδιες με οτε
Αν δεν συνδεθει, δειτε εδω και το link με την beta
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...51#post6312151

----------


## manosvitacar

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά μετά από το πρόβλημα που είχα με τα 5Ghz ότι δεν κρατούσε τη σύνδεση και μετά από λίγο την έχανε έγινε αλλαγή του ρουτερ με νέο όλα καλά έως τώρα σήμερα κάνω update στη τελευταία έκδοση και ξανά το ίδιο πρόβλημα ,με παραξένεψε παρά πολύ κατεβάζω λοιπόν ξανά την παλιά έκδοση 1.1.1.2 και όλα δουλεύουν σωστά ότι άλλο και αν βάλω έχω ξανά το ίδιο πρόβλημα ξέρουμε τι παίζει και αν θα φτιαχτεί σε νέο update?

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά μετά από το πρόβλημα που είχα με τα 5Ghz ότι δεν κρατούσε τη σύνδεση και μετά από λίγο την έχανε έγινε αλλαγή του ρουτερ με νέο όλα καλά έως τώρα σήμερα κάνω update στη τελευταία έκδοση και ξανά το ίδιο πρόβλημα ,με παραξένεψε παρά πολύ κατεβάζω λοιπόν ξανά την παλιά έκδοση 1.1.1.2 και όλα δουλεύουν σωστά ότι άλλο και αν βάλω έχω ξανά το ίδιο πρόβλημα ξέρουμε τι παίζει και αν θα φτιαχτεί σε νέο update?


Μαλλον κατι πειραξαν στο wifi driver ... δεν ξερω τι θα κανουν, στα asus forum μερικοι εχουν ιδιο θεμα, θα το αναφερω στο support που με την 1.1.1.2 ειναι ενταξει
Δοκιμασε στο wifi > general > το channel bandwidth να το βαλεις μονο στο 20 ή 40 mhz αν βοηθησει προσωρινα

----------


## manosvitacar

Τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα αυτά τίποτα μόνο όταν πάει σε αυτήν την έκδοση δουλεύει σωστά .
Σε ευχαριστώ και μακάρι να το διορθώσουν .

----------


## babis3g

> Τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα αυτά τίποτα μόνο όταν πάει σε αυτήν την έκδοση δουλεύει σωστά .
> Σε ευχαριστώ και μακάρι να το διορθώσουν .


Mου ειπαν οταν ξανα τυχει το προβλημα (φανατζομαι αν ξανα βαλεις την τελευταια) στειλε feedback form (administration>feedback) και γραψε οτι η 1.1.1.2 ειναι οκ, επισης στο comment box γραψε referred by babis3g

----------


## manosvitacar

τώρα είμαι ξανά με την 1.1.1.2 αν βρω χρόνο το  ΣΚ  ίσως το κάνω σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις .

----------


## babis3g

τιποτα και πιστευω το επομανο λογισμικο να ειναι οκ, οποτε το δοκιμαζεις και στελνεις και το feedback αν εχει προβλημα και αυτο (για να μην αλλαζεις τωρα ξανα λογισμικα)

----------


## uncharted

Εστειλα κι εγω feedback για το UPnP/NAT Type και τους τονισα να βρουν κονσολα για δοκιμη... ειδαλλως δεν εχει νοημα οτι και να πουν.

----------


## babis3g

> Εστειλα κι εγω feedback για το UPnP/NAT Type και τους τονισα να βρουν κονσολα για δοκιμη... ειδαλλως δεν εχει νοημα οτι και να πουν.


ελπιζω να σε ακουσουν, τους ειπα οτι εστειελς feedback

----------


## kglampr

Να σαι καλά @babis3g με έσωσες γιατί μόνος μου δεν το είχα με τίποτα... βέβαια έκανα μόνο την σύνδεση και παραμένει συνδεδεμένη η γραμμή με το zte ούτε 20 λεπτά δεν μου έμενε online μόλις βρω χρόνο θα συνδέσω τον printer και τον δίσκο δεν νομίζω να έχω πολλές δυσκολίες εκεί γιατί τα περισσότερα τα έχετε γράψει!

----------


## babis3g

Tιποτα, αλλα και για αρχαριους υπαρχει το quick start wizard
Για printer δες εδω
https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/114024/
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/114046/

----------


## giabritsos

Γεια χαρά και καλή χρονια .μολις έκανα αίτηση και συμβόλαιο τηλεφωνικά για vdsl fiber 30.μου είπαν θα γίνει σταδιακά η αλλαγή από 1 ως 7 μέρες.τι αλλαγές πρέπει να κάνω στις ρυθμίσεις του ρουτερ και ποτε πρέπει να τις κάνω ;μπορεί να μου στείλει κάποιος όλες τις ρυθμίσεις ;κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να ξέρω ;

- - - Updated - - -

Cosmote ,ξέχασα να το σημειώσω

----------


## babis3g

Οταν αλλαξουν την γραμμη θα σου στειλουν text
αλλα αν θελεις μπορεις εσυ να δοκιμασεις τις εξης ρυθμισεις και τις βαζεις ξανα οπως ηταν πριν αν ακομα δεν σου αλλαξαν την γραμμη
οι ρυθμισεις ειναι αυτες, αλλα το g.vector θελει enable στη 4η φωτο
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...7&d=1469006354
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...8&d=1469006355
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1469006356
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1469006357

ΑΝ δεν συνδεθει περνας την τελευταια beta απο εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...54#post6303354
(reset & καθαρες ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη μετα την αναβθμηση)

----------


## giabritsos

υπαρχει τροπος να καταλαβω οτι μου το αλλαξαν αλλιως?χωρις να μου ερθει μηνυμα η να αλλαξω τις ρυθμισεις?

----------


## leoin

> υπαρχει τροπος να καταλαβω οτι μου το αλλαξαν αλλιως?χωρις να μου ερθει μηνυμα η να αλλαξω τις ρυθμισεις?


δεν θα έχεις ιντερνετ τόσο απλα.  :Razz:  Δεν θα βρίσκει τον απομακρυσμένο σερβερ . Θα πρέπει να βάλεις τότε τις ρυθμίσεις του VDSL αλλά κ πάλι θα θες τους κωδικούς και το όνομα  χρήστη από τον ΟΤΕ(Cosmote) για να έχεις ίντερνετ.

Μπορεί να σε βάλουν κ αναγκαστικά σε VOIP άρα θα πρέπει να προετοιμαστείς κ για αυτό

----------


## SiliconManC

Για το πρόβλημα με το upnp/ΝΑΤ που αναφέρθηκε, μήπως να δοκιμαστεί να γίνει disable το nat acceleration. Κάπου διάβασα ότι βοηθάει.

- - - Updated - - -

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας να βάλει modem το speedport entry 2i(cosmote) και ethernet wan το asus μας με pppoe ?
Του δούλεψε ? 
Γιατί σε εμένα έχανε συνέχεια την ip το asus.

----------


## babis3g

Θα βαζεις τις ρυθμισεις του vdsl αν συνδεθει

- - - Updated - - -

τι προβλημα υπαρχει με το upnp/nat? δεν θυμαμαι
επισης τi εννοεις χανει την ip ? υπαρχει συνδεση κανονικα και ξαφνικα σταματαει για λιγο ή δεν συνδεεται καθολου?

----------


## SiliconManC

> Οχι, με την 1.1.1.2 βγαζει κανονικα Open NAT και UPnP available. Το δοκιμασαν σε PS3?


Μπάμπη στον uncharted αναφερόμουν.

Ναι! κάνει connect το asus (pppoe-> OK) και μετά από λίγο κάνει disconnect και connect. Ανάλογα το φόρτο της γράμμης π.χ. αν κάνω download.
Στο μεταξύ στο ρουτερ της cosmote τα έχω κάνει disable σχεδόν όλα (dchp, wifi κτλ κτλ) και το έχω σε modem μόνο.

----------


## giabritsos

> δεν θα έχεις ιντερνετ τόσο απλα.  Δεν θα βρίσκει τον απομακρυσμένο σερβερ . Θα πρέπει να βάλεις τότε τις ρυθμίσεις του VDSL αλλά κ πάλι θα θες τους κωδικούς και το όνομα  χρήστη από τον ΟΤΕ(Cosmote) για να έχεις ίντερνετ.
> 
> Μπορεί να σε βάλουν κ αναγκαστικά σε VOIP άρα θα πρέπει να προετοιμαστείς κ για αυτό


Τι εννοεις θα με βάλουν σε voip ?και πριν voip είχα όποτε με το asus δεν δουλευω τηλέφωνο

----------


## uncharted

> Για το πρόβλημα με το upnp/ΝΑΤ που αναφέρθηκε, μήπως να δοκιμαστεί να γίνει disable το nat acceleration. Κάπου διάβασα ότι βοηθάει.


Μπα, δεν κανει καμια διαφορα δυστυχως..

----------


## specialK

> Μπα, δεν κανει καμια διαφορα δυστυχως..


Στο PS3 παιζεις με στατική IP; Για δοκίμασε να το αφήνεις να παίρνει IP από τον DHCP

(και επίσης εάν έχεις *και* PS4, βγάλτο απο DMZ και δώστου στατική)

Τουλάχιστον εμένα έτσι και τα δυο παίζουν OPEN μέσα απο το παιχνιδι, όχι απλά TYPE 2

----------


## uncharted

> Στο PS3 παιζεις με στατική IP; Για δοκίμασε να το αφήνεις να παίρνει IP από τον DHCP
> 
> (και επίσης εάν έχεις *και* PS4, βγάλτο απο DMZ και δώστου στατική)
> 
> Τουλάχιστον εμένα έτσι και τα δυο παίζουν OPEN μέσα απο το παιχνιδι, όχι απλά TYPE 2


Static assign μεσω DHCP και ποτε DMZ.

Στο internet test τι σου βγαζει το UPnP? Και ποιο ASUS fw version εχεις?

----------


## specialK

> Static assign μεσω DHCP και ποτε DMZ.
> 
> Στο internet test τι σου βγαζει το UPnP? Και ποιο ASUS fw version εχεις?


Available και στα δυο
... ειμαι με *RT*-AC56U
(fw 3.0.0.4.382_18991 μαμα ASUS)

----------


## uncharted

> Available και στα δυο
> ... ειμαι με *RT*-AC56U
> (fw 3.0.0.4.382_18991 μαμα ASUS)


Ισως το RT να ειναι διαφορετικο, δεν βρισκω τετοια εκδοση για το DSL.

----------


## cca

> Ισως το RT να ειναι διαφορετικο, δεν βρισκω τετοια εκδοση για το DSL.


Είναι τελείως διαφορετικά σε αρχιτεκτονική και chipset, το RT έχει Broadcom ενώ τα DSL μοντέλα Mediatek chipset. Τα firmware του ενός και του άλλου είναι τελείως ασύμβατα.

----------


## giabritsos

Γύρισε vdsl.καλα είναι ;

----------


## 46vale

Καλημέρα σε όλους.Σε περίπτωση που με πάει αναγκαστικά η Vodafone σε Voip το υποστηρίζει;

----------


## babis3g

> Γύρισε vdsl.καλα είναι ;


ναι πολυ καλα τα τερματιζει  :One thumb up:  μεγεια

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημέρα σε όλους.Σε περίπτωση που με πάει αναγκαστικά η Vodafone σε Voip το υποστηρίζει;


δυστυχως οχι, δεν εχει voip θυρα ... θα πρεπει να βρεις στο αναλογο topic της voda
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/forums/24-Vodafone
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/forums/215-Vodafone-VDSL
τροπο να βαλεις το modem παροχου με καποιο τροπο ωστε να κανει μονο την τηλεφωνια, ΑΝ γινεται
πχ με οτε ενα παραδειγμα (δεν ισχυει για εσενα, αλλα να περεις μια ιδεα)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
εκτος αν καποιος φιλος διαβασει εδω και μας πει αν & πως γινεται

----------


## 46vale

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.Αν και όταν με πάνε σε Voip θα το ψάξω με τον τρόπο που μου πρότεινες.Βέβαια σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση φαίνεται ότι θα ήταν πιο συμφέρουσα η αγορά του dsl rt 56u (αν θυμάμαι καλά αυτό είναι το ίδιο αλλά μόνο ρουτερ όχι και μόντεμ)

----------


## babis3g

και αυτο το κανεις σκετο router οταν πας στο dual wan, δεν χρειαζεται να παρεις αλλο

----------


## 46vale

Το κατάλαβα αυτό αλλά απ ' όσο έχω διαβάσει το rt μοντέλο μπορεί να πάρει επιπλέον λογισμικά

----------


## babis3g

ναι αλλα αν με αυτο που εχεις σου δουλευει οκ σαν router γιατι να παρεις αλλο? μονο και μονο αν εχει καποια ρυθμιση παραπανω το αλλαο λογισμικο?

----------


## giabritsos

Ποτε περιμένουμε νέο firmware?

----------


## babis3g

Kατα τα τελη του μηνος, αρχες του αλλου (2-3 βδομαδες περιπου)

----------


## Diagrafeas

Πόσο εύκολο θα ήταν άραγε να βάλουν κάποια γραφήματα για τα Wi-Fi καναλια που χρησιμοποιούνται όπως του Wi-Fi Analyzer ή inSSIDer;

----------


## babis3g

Δεν νομιζω να ειναι δυσκολο, αλλα για καποιο λογο δεν θα το βαλουν για τωρα, δεν ειναι στο σχεδιο που ρωτησα πριν πολυ καιρο

----------


## Diagrafeas

> Δεν νομιζω να ειναι δυσκολο, αλλα για καποιο λογο δεν θα το βαλουν για τωρα, δεν ειναι στο σχεδιο που ρωτησα πριν πολυ καιρο


ΟΚ. Thanks.
Αρκεί που το έχουν στο μυαλό τους.
Θα το βάλουν κάποια στιγμή.
Θα περιμένουμε.
Έχει ζωή ακόμα η συσκευή μας.

----------


## babis3g

Οχι εννοω οτι παροτι δεν φαινεται δυσκολο, δεν θα το βαλουν, ρωτησα παλια

----------


## Diagrafeas

Σχετικά με το πρόβλημα που έχω https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BA%CE%BF%CF%82
ρωτάω και εδώ για να αποκλείσω κάποιο θέμα με το Modem...
Παραθέτω το σημερινό log

*Spoiler:*





2018-01-26 00:36:28 kernel: 
2018-01-26 00:36:28 kernel: PTM reset hold
2018-01-26 00:36:28 kernel: tpstc_txRxReset
2018-01-26 00:36:28 kernel: Link State: PVC_80 PPPoE down.
2018-01-26 00:36:28 kernel: Link State: DSL link down.
2018-01-26 00:36:31 WAN Connection: Fail to connect with some issues.
2018-01-26 00:36:31 stop_nat_rules: apply the redirect_rules!
2018-01-26 00:36:37 WAN Connection: Wan link down.
2018-01-26 00:37:30 syslog: No response to 10 echo-requests
2018-01-26 00:37:30 syslog: Serial link appears to be disconnected.
2018-01-26 00:37:30 syslog: Connect time 1444.6 minutes.
2018-01-26 00:37:30 syslog: Sent 40862503 bytes, received 149024818 bytes.
2018-01-26 00:37:30 syslog: LCP down.
2018-01-26 00:37:36 syslog: Connection terminated.
2018-01-26 00:37:36 syslog: Modem hangup
2018-01-26 00:37:36 syslog: LCP down.
2018-01-26 00:37:40 syslog: LCP is allowed to come up.

2018-01-26 01:45:30 WAN Connection: Wan link up.
2018-01-26 01:45:37 kernel: nas8: stoping interface.
2018-01-26 01:45:37 syslog: error receiving pppoe packet: Network is down
2018-01-26 01:45:37 kernel: [smuxctl rem nas8_X]
2018-01-26 01:45:37 kernel: 
2018-01-26 01:45:37 kernel:  $s: go into unregister_mulif_device 
2018-01-26 01:45:37 kernel: 
2018-01-26 01:45:37 kernel:  nas8_0: vifname = unregister_mulif_device 
2018-01-26 01:45:37 kernel: 
2018-01-26 01:45:37 kernel:  Release MAC when router interface unregister 
2018-01-26 01:45:37 kernel: 
2018-01-26 01:45:37 kernel:  mulif_release_MacAddress 
2018-01-26 01:45:37 kernel: 
2018-01-26 01:45:37 kernel: PTM reset release
2018-01-26 01:45:37 kernel: Link State: DSL link up.
2018-01-26 01:45:39 WAN Connection: Fail to connect with some issues.
2018-01-26 01:46:53 syslog: PPP session is 12160
2018-01-26 01:46:53 syslog: Connected to 50:87:89:30:f6:c9 via interface nas8_0
2018-01-26 01:46:53 syslog: Using interface ppp80
2018-01-26 01:46:53 syslog: Connect: ppp80 <--> nas8_0
2018-01-26 01:46:53 syslog: PAP authentication succeeded
2018-01-26 01:46:53 syslog: peer from calling number 50:87:89:30:F6:C9 authorized
2018-01-26 01:46:53 dnsmasq[4587]: reading /etc/resolv.conf
2018-01-26 01:46:53 dnsmasq[4587]: using nameserver 195.170.0.1#53
2018-01-26 01:46:53 dnsmasq[4587]: using nameserver 212.205.212.205#53
2018-01-26 01:46:53 dnsmasq[4587]: ignoring nameserver 127.0.0.1 - local interface
2018-01-26 01:46:53 syslog: local  IP address 79.130.166.***
2018-01-26 01:46:53 syslog: remote IP address 80.106.108.102
2018-01-26 01:46:53 syslog: primary   DNS address 212.205.212.205
2018-01-26 01:46:53 syslog: secondary DNS address 195.170.0.1
2018-01-26 01:46:53 dnsmasq[4587]: exiting on receipt of SIGTERM
2018-01-26 01:46:54 dnsmasq[24892]: started, version 2.78 cachesize 150
2018-01-26 01:46:54 dnsmasq[24892]: using nameserver 195.170.0.1#53
2018-01-26 01:46:54 dnsmasq[24892]: using nameserver 212.205.212.205#53
2018-01-26 01:46:54 dnsmasq[24892]: reading /etc/resolv.conf
2018-01-26 01:46:54 dnsmasq[24892]: using nameserver 195.170.0.1#53
2018-01-26 01:46:54 dnsmasq[24892]: using nameserver 212.205.212.205#53
2018-01-26 01:46:54 dnsmasq[24892]: ignoring nameserver 127.0.0.1 - local interface
2018-01-26 01:46:54 dnsmasq[24892]: bad address at /etc/hosts line 2
2018-01-26 01:46:54 dnsmasq[24892]: read /etc/hosts - 5 addresses
2018-01-26 01:46:55 kernel: Link State: PVC_8_0 logistic interface up.
2018-01-26 01:46:55 kernel: [qos_execute(8718)]:Force Turn Off Bandwidth Limiter on Guest Network.
2018-01-26 01:46:56 WAN Connection: WAN was restored.
2018-01-26 01:46:56 start_nat_rules: apply the nat_rules(/tmp/nat_rules)!
2018-01-26 01:46:57 kernel: adjust_jumbo_frame: can't get jumbo_frame_enable value
2018-01-26 01:46:57 kernel: 
2018-01-26 01:46:57 kernel:  #### wan_primary: [79.130.166.***]
2018-01-26 01:46:57 kernel: ddns_execute(), DDNS is not enable, so remove /etc/ddns.conf.

----------


## giabritsos

Σήμερα ξαφνικά έπεσε το ιντερνετ .στο ρουτερ δεν ανάβει το λαμπάκι του ιντερνετ .πηρα ένα φίλο τεχνικό μου είπε από μεριά τους είναι όλα οκ .τι να έγινε ;τι να κάνω ;ρεσετ ;

----------


## babis3g

> Σχετικά με το πρόβλημα που έχω https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BA%CE%BF%CF%82
> ρωτάω και εδώ για να αποκλείσω κάποιο θέμα με το Modem...
> Παραθέτω το σημερινό log
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Πηγαινε στο wan > internet connection > edit > internet detection > και κανε το disable αν βοηθησει

- - - Updated - - -




> Σήμερα ξαφνικά έπεσε το ιντερνετ .στο ρουτερ δεν ανάβει το λαμπάκι του ιντερνετ .πηρα ένα φίλο τεχνικό μου είπε από μεριά τους είναι όλα οκ .τι να έγινε ;τι να κάνω ;ρεσετ ;


Κοιτα πρωτα να αλλαξεις adsl φιλτρο
κλεισε το internet detection σαν το φιλο πιο πανω αλλα αν δεν πιασει με forthnet ανοιξε το ξανα ... και δοκιμασε 0 / 4

----------


## giabritsos

> Πηγαινε στο wan > internet connection > edit > internet detection > και κανε το disable αν βοηθησει
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Κοιτα πρωτα να αλλαξεις adsl φιλτρο
> κλεισε το internet detection σαν το φιλο πιο πανω αλλα αν δεν πιασει με forthnet ανοιξε το ξανα ... και δοκιμασε 0 / 4


Που βρίσκω το internet detection ?
Να πω Επισης πως έχω cosmote vdsl 30 .επισης φίλτρο δεν έχω γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιώ τηλέφωνο

- - - Updated - - -

Έκανα ρεσετ όμως και ξαναπέρασα ρυθμίσεις και έστρωσε απλα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατί έγινε αυτό .

----------


## Diagrafeas

> Πηγαινε στο wan > internet connection > edit > internet detection > και κανε το disable αν βοηθησει


Θα το δοκιμάσω απόψε αν ξανακοπεί.

----------


## babis3g

> Που βρίσκω το internet detection ?
> Να πω Επισης πως έχω cosmote vdsl 30 .επισης φίλτρο δεν έχω γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιώ τηλέφωνο
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Έκανα ρεσετ όμως και ξαναπέρασα ρυθμίσεις και έστρωσε απλα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατί έγινε αυτό .


ειναι στο wan > internet connection > edit > internet detection
στις wan ρυθμισεις κατω χαμηλα
φωτο εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...99#post6303499
Ειχες κανει πριν reset? καποιες φορες θελει για καλη λειτουργικοτητα

----------


## mpompa

Καλησπέρα παιδιά θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια.εχω ΟΤΕ και αναβαθμίσα την γραμμή μου από 24αρα σε 30αρα vdsl, αυτήν την στιγμή κλειδωνω 22-24 έχω το router το speedport entry 2i ενταξει δεν το λεω και ασχημο, αλλά κολλάει ήθελα από καιρό να το αλλάξω έχω 3 συσκευές ασύρματες κινητό λάπτοπ και τηλεόραση όταν τα χρησιμοποιήσω αυτά δλδ αν βάλω στο λάπτοπ να παίξω ένα παιχνίδι και το δω στη τηλεόραση κολλάει η εικόνα ο ήχος και μου σπάει τα νεύρα.ενω στο λάπτοπ το παίζω κανονικά. Έχω χωρίσει και με 3ssd στο ρούτερ αλλά πάλι τίποτα δεν είναι και γνωστής στα ρούτερ για να ξέρω.αξιζει να το πάρω το asus θα δω διάφορα σε σχέση με αυτό που έχω τώρα?ευχαριστώ.

----------


## giabritsos

> ειναι στο wan > internet connection > edit > internet detection
> στις wan ρυθμισεις κατω χαμηλα
> φωτο εδω
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...99#post6303499
> Ειχες κανει πριν reset? καποιες φορες θελει για καλη λειτουργικοτητα


Τι μου προσφέρει αν το κάνω ;
Επισης να ρωτήσω ,στην νέα αναβάθμιση θα έχει fix για τις αποσυνδέσεις του 5g wireless ?

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια.εχω ΟΤΕ και αναβαθμίσα την γραμμή μου από 24αρα σε 30αρα vdsl, αυτήν την στιγμή κλειδωνω 22-24 έχω το router το speedport entry 2i ενταξει δεν το λεω και ασχημο, αλλά κολλάει ήθελα από καιρό να το αλλάξω έχω 3 συσκευές ασύρματες κινητό λάπτοπ και τηλεόραση όταν τα χρησιμοποιήσω αυτά δλδ αν βάλω στο λάπτοπ να παίξω ένα παιχνίδι και το δω στη τηλεόραση κολλάει η εικόνα ο ήχος και μου σπάει τα νεύρα.ενω στο λάπτοπ το παίζω κανονικά. Έχω χωρίσει και με 3ssd στο ρούτερ αλλά πάλι τίποτα δεν είναι και γνωστής στα ρούτερ για να ξέρω.αξιζει να το πάρω το asus θα δω διάφορα σε σχέση με αυτό που έχω τώρα?ευχαριστώ.


Περνα το τελευταιο λογισμικο και μετα master reset απο το κουπακι πισω, οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη, αν παλι θεμα χρησιμοποιησε το qos
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/113967/

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι μου προσφέρει αν το κάνω ;
> Επισης να ρωτήσω ,στην νέα αναβάθμιση θα έχει fix για τις αποσυνδέσεις του 5g wireless ?


Βοηθαει στο να μην χανει την IP

Δεν εχω ιδεα, αμφιβαλω αν ξερουν και οι ιδιοι τι γινεται με το 5G και τις αποσυνδεσεις ... θα ελεγα να στειλεις feedback form ωστε να δουν οτι ειναι πολλοι με αυτο το θεμα μπας και κανουν παραπανω προσπαθεια ... αν στειελεις feedback βαλε στο comment box referred by babis3g και μου το λες να τους ενημερωσω
Νομιζω καποιος ειχε πει οτι καποιο παλιο λογισμικο ηταν οκ  (πριν αλλαξουν τα wifi drivers στα τελευταια λογισμικα)

----------


## mpompa

[QUOTE=babis3g;6325122]Περνα το τελευταιο λογισμικο και μετα master reset απο το κουπακι πισω, οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη, αν παλι θεμα χρησιμοποιησε το qos
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/113967/

- - - Updated - - -

δεν εχω το asus που μου εδειξες το  speedport entry 2i εχω..τι πρεπει να κανω δλδ? αξιζει η μεταβαση στο asus?

----------


## manosvitacar

> Περνα το τελευταιο λογισμικο και μετα master reset απο το κουπακι πισω, οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη, αν παλι θεμα χρησιμοποιησε το qos
> https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/113967/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Βοηθαει στο να μην χανει την IP
> 
> ...


Σωστά με το λογισμικό 1.1.1.2 στα 5Ghz δουλεύει χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις .
Προσωπικά έχω αυτό που όλα δουλεύουν τέλεια .

----------


## bugs

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
Προσπαθώ δύο μέρες τώρα να κάνω το πάντρεμα με το συγκεκριμένο μόντεμ και το 724v αλλά δεν λέει με τη καμία να παίξει το τηλέφωνο, συνδέεται κανονικά στο ιντερνετ αλλα το 724 δεν λέει να δώσει σταθερό! Δοκίμασα ότι αναφέρεται στο φόρουμ, Mormnak και kostask και απλά τίποτα! Εχετε καμιά άλλη ιδέα? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## babis3g

[QUOTE=mpompa;6325165]


> Περνα το τελευταιο λογισμικο και μετα master reset απο το κουπακι πισω, οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη, αν παλι θεμα χρησιμοποιησε το qos
> https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/113967/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> δεν εχω το asus που μου εδειξες το  speedport entry 2i εχω..τι πρεπει να κανω δλδ? αξιζει η μεταβαση στο asus?


ops αυτο παθαινω οταν διαβαζω στα γρηγορα ... δεν ξερω αν αξιζει η μεταβαση γιατι εξαρταται πως θα το δεις ... το asus πιστευω εχει καλυτερο ram (dsl ac52, dsl ac55, dsl ac56) και δεν θα κολλαει γιατι με τετοια μνημη σηκωνει πολλες συσκευες ταυτοχρονα, ομως δεν εχει voip θυρα και αν αλλαξει η γραμμη σου αργοτερα θα πρεπει να εχεις και το 2i για την τηλεφωνια με αυτον τον τροπο
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
Αν εισαι και μακρυα απο το ΑΚ / καμπινα μπορει να δεις και ενα μικρο ελαχιστο κλειδωμα
Αν δεν σε πειραζουν αυτα τα 2 κατα τα αλλα προσωπικα για 100 ευρω νομιζω ειναι τα αξιζει

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> Προσπαθώ δύο μέρες τώρα να κάνω το πάντρεμα με το συγκεκριμένο μόντεμ και το 724v αλλά δεν λέει με τη καμία να παίξει το τηλέφωνο, συνδέεται κανονικά στο ιντερνετ αλλα το 724 δεν λέει να δώσει σταθερό! Δοκίμασα ότι αναφέρεται στο φόρουμ, Mormnak και kostask και απλά τίποτα! Εχετε καμιά άλλη ιδέα? Ευχαριστώ


Για το 724 δες εδω και τις σελιδες πιο πισω η πιο μπροστα γιατι τοτε ειχε γινει merge στα posts και δεν εχουν την σωστη σειρα τα πρωτα posts
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...45#post5840945

----------


## bugs

> Για το 724 δες εδω και τις σελιδες πιο πισω η πιο μπροστα γιατι τοτε ειχε γινει merge στα posts και δεν εχουν την σωστη σειρα τα πρωτα posts
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...45#post5840945


Είναι λίγο μπάχαλο, είχα δει το σχόλιο για merge...αυτό το ποστ που έβαλες δεν το είχα δεί, θα δοκιμάσω και αυτό, βασικά δεν υπάρχει ένα πόστ που να τα λέει όλα μαζί, "είναι σκόρπια διαδήλωση"...

----------


## babis3g

Αν δεν πιανουν οι ρυθμισεις στη φωτο, που φαινεται ο φιλος ετσι το πετυχε ... τοτε θα πρεπει να κανεις διαφορους συνδιασμους, επισης βαζεις το ip range σε αλλο ωστε μη τυχον κανουν θεμα μεταξυ τους, πχ 192.168.1.1 / το asus σε 192.168.2.1
Ναι ειχαν ζητησει οι χρηστες απο τους MODs να ενωθουν τα post, γιατι υπηρχαν 2-3 διαφορετικα topics ... δεν ηταν απο τους MODs μονοι τους

----------


## bugs

Πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα ηταν αυτό...πάντως με έσωσε το beta firmware που ανέβασες γιατί δεν συγχρόνιζε με τη καμία... τεράστια διαφορά είδα πάντως απο 75000 κούμπωσε στα 92000 με snr 4 και πολύ λίγα λάθη!

----------


## babis3g

ωραια, κρατα αυτο το λογισμικο στην περιπτωση σου, μεγεια και επλιζω να παει καλα στη συνεχεια

----------


## 46vale

Στο συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ,παρέχει η Asus δωρεάν υπηρεσια στην Dyndns ή κατάλαβα λάθος;Το wake on lan σας δουλεύει απομακρυσμενα;Έχω ανοίξει πόρτα, αντιστοίχισα την ip της συσκευής που με ενδιαφέρει και έβαλα στο Dns τον λογαριασμό-host μου από το Noip,αλλά δεν δουλεύει.Στην καρτέλα με τους client,μπορούμε να δώσουμε ονόματα στις συσκευές που δεν έχουν ή που τις εμφανίζει λαθος; Επίσης στην ίδια καρτέλα τις συσκευές που έχουν συνδεθεί ασύρματα μου τις εμφανίζει με το σύμβολο DHCP  παρ' ότι έχω ορίσει σε όλες στατικές ip.Είναι λογικό; Το firmware είναι 1.1.2.2_36-g54dab11

----------


## babis3g

Yπαρχει η θπηρεσια dyndns αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι δωρεαν, αυτο εξαρταται το ddns παροχο, οχι την asus
Η asus δινει δωρεαν το asus.com
Noμιζω ειναι δωρεαν και το noip

Για το wake of lan νομιζω ειναι μονο για εσωτερικο δικτυο, θα το τσεκαρω
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1009775/
και θελει magic packet στο pc
Nομιζω μερικοι το εκανα μεσω vpn?

Στη καρτελα με το client ΑΝ αλλαξει το ονομα θα πατησεις επανω στο icon (αριστερα που λεει το mac) ... αν δεν κανει τιποτα τοτε δεν θα εβαλαν αυτη τη ρυθμιση ακομα ... ειχαν πει οτι θα την βαλουν
Αν δεν φαινονται τα ονομα συσκευων ειναι bug και θα τις εμφανιζει και λαθος (το οτι τις εμφανιζει λαθος καποιες φορες ειναι γνωστο εχει αναφερθει και σε αλλα μοντελα)

Δεν θυμαμαι σε τοσο παλιο λογισμικο .. στα τωρινα οταν λεει dhcp ειναι με μη στατικη ... αν ορισουμε στατικη λεει manual

Eπειδη εχεις περσινο λογισμικο και εχουν βγει παρα πολλα απο τοτε ... περνα το τελευταιο απο εδω (μορφη betas) που εχει aiprotection, fix vdsl για τους Ελληνικους παροχους, wpa2 crack και πολλα αλλα
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...31#post6322631
Μετα την αναβαθμηση κανε reset απο το κουμπακι πισω, πατωντας το για 6-10 δευτερα συνεχομενα και οοι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη οχι με back up file απο αλλο λογισμικο για καλη λειτουργικοτητα και δες αν εχει παλι θεματα

----------


## uncharted

> Σωστά με το λογισμικό 1.1.1.2 στα 5Ghz δουλεύει χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις .
> Προσωπικά έχω αυτό που όλα δουλεύουν τέλεια .


Μια το UPnP (ακομα περιμενω απαντηση απο ASUS), μια το WiFi, χρυση εκδοση αυτη η 1.1.1.2  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Να αναφερω επισης οτι βγαζει και λιγοτερα CRC errors για καποιον μυστηριο λογο...

----------


## babis3g

πειραζουνε συνεχεια τα drivers σε οτιδηποτε, εν τω μεταξυ εκτος τα driver καποιες φορες φτιαχνουν κατι και χαλαει κατι αλλλο, δεν ειναι σταθεροι ...  αν πετυχει κανα λογισμικο να δουλευει σχεδον απροβληματιστα, δεν ειναι να το πειραξουμε ... για το upnp ουτε και σε εμενα δεν απαντησαν, φανταζομαι ακομα το κοιτανε (δεν το λεω ειρωνικα, απλα ετυχαν κατι αλλα θεματα)

----------


## manosvitacar

> Μια το UPnP (ακομα περιμενω απαντηση απο ASUS), μια το WiFi, χρυση εκδοση αυτη η 1.1.1.2 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Να αναφερω επισης οτι βγαζει και λιγοτερα CRC errors για καποιον μυστηριο λογο...


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Diagrafeas

> Πηγαινε στο wan > internet connection > edit > internet detection > και κανε το disable αν βοηθησει





> Θα το δοκιμάσω απόψε αν ξανακοπεί.


Κόπηκε σήμερα για ένα 5ωράκι (1:45-7:00)...
Το δοκίμασα και δεν άλλαξε κάτι...
Έκανα και reset το modem και τίποτα...
Ήρθε από μόνο του...
Δεν έχω υπομονή να μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο και κόβεται και άκυρες ώρες για να πάρω εκείνη την στιγμή...

----------


## babis3g

Aνεβασε στατιστικα γραμμης, ισως η γραμμη να εχει θεμα και το Asus να ειναι λιγο πιο ευαιασθητο και να εχει αποσυνδεσεις, αλλα σε τοσο πολυ διαστημα περιεργο, κατι αλλο θα παιζει ... του παροχου εχει θεμα?

----------


## giabritsos

Μπαμπη έστειλα feedback για το 5g και έβαλα το όνομα σου ....

- - - Updated - - -

Πέρασα ξανά την 1.1.1.2 αλλά δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο Ίντερνετ .το μενού είναι διαφορετικό και κάτι δεν έβαλα σωστά .εχω cosmote vdsl 30.μπορει να μου δώσει κάποιος τις ρυθμίσεις για το 1.1.1.2 firmware ?

----------


## Diagrafeas

> Aνεβασε στατιστικα γραμμης, ισως η γραμμη να εχει θεμα και το Asus να ειναι λιγο πιο ευαιασθητο και να εχει αποσυνδεσεις, αλλα σε τοσο πολυ διαστημα περιεργο, κατι αλλο θα παιζει ... του παροχου εχει θεμα?


Όταν δεν δουλεύει το ένα δεν δουλεύει και το άλλο.
Αλλά εχθές έγινε κάτι παράξενο.
7:00 που είδα ότι δεν είχε έρθει,
έβγαλα το δικό μου που ήταν πάνω όλο το βράδυ,
έβαλα του παρόχου, δεν έμπαινε,
έκανα reset του παρόχου μπήκε σε adsl2+ 7Mbps και μετά
έβαλα στο καπάκι το δικό μου και μπήκε σε VDSL2 24Mbps...
Τώρα να έτυχε η στιγμή,ή το reset στου παρόχου έκανε κανα reset και στο dslam;

Edit...
Έπεσε πάλι στις 2:00
Μπα δεν ήταν το reset του ΖΤΕ του παρόχου, σήμερα δεν δούλεψε.
Απλά 6:00 έκανα επανεκκίνηση το ASUS και δούλεψε.
Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έβρισκε γραμμή μόνο του, αυτήν θέλει επανεκκίνηση...(μετά απο κάποιες ώρες...)
Άντε βγάλε άκρη...

----------


## farky

Γεια σας και από εμένα!! Υπάρχουν κάποιες ολοκληρωμένες οδηγίες βήμα βήμα για την σύνδεση του ASUS DSL-AC56U στο Internet  με VDSL γραμμή έτσι ώστε το δεύτερο router της COSMOTE SPEEDPORT ENTRY 2i να κρατάει μόνο την τηλεφωνία;
ASUS DSL-AC56U firmware: 1.1.2.3_438

----------


## babis3g

> Μπαμπη έστειλα feedback για το 5g και έβαλα το όνομα σου ....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Πέρασα ξανά την 1.1.1.2 αλλά δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο Ίντερνετ .το μενού είναι διαφορετικό και κάτι δεν έβαλα σωστά .εχω cosmote vdsl 30.μπορει να μου δώσει κάποιος τις ρυθμίσεις για το 1.1.1.2 firmware ?


Για το feedback θα τους ενημερωσω, 
για το θεμα internet εισαι με vdsl? γιατι μερικες γραμμες δεν συνχρονιζαν μεχρι που βγηκε η τελευταια beta και επισης με vdsl μπορει να θελει και το g.vector enable
Aν κοβεται ολη η συνδεση (το dsl uptime στη dsl log σελιδα παει στο 0:0:0:0) μαλλον εχει θεμα η γραμμη

- - - Updated - - -




> Όταν δεν δουλεύει το ένα δεν δουλεύει και το άλλο.
> Αλλά εχθές έγινε κάτι παράξενο.
> 7:00 που είδα ότι δεν είχε έρθει,
> έβγαλα το δικό μου που ήταν πάνω όλο το βράδυ,
> έβαλα του παρόχου, δεν έμπαινε,
> έκανα reset του παρόχου μπήκε σε adsl2+ 7Mbps και μετά
> έβαλα στο καπάκι το δικό μου και μπήκε σε VDSL2 24Mbps...
> Τώρα να έτυχε η στιγμή,ή το reset στου παρόχου έκανε κανα reset και στο dslam;
> 
> ...


τι να πω? μαλλον οτι ειπα και στο φιλο πιο πανω

Aν κοβεται ολη η συνδεση (το dsl uptime στη dsl log σελιδα παει στο 0:0:0:0) μαλλον εχει θεμα η γραμμη

Μηπως πειραζουν κανουν εργα στη περιοχη?

- - - Updated - - -




> Γεια σας και από εμένα!! Υπάρχουν κάποιες ολοκληρωμένες οδηγίες βήμα βήμα για την σύνδεση του ASUS DSL-AC56U στο Internet  με VDSL γραμμή έτσι ώστε το δεύτερο router της COSMOTE SPEEDPORT ENTRY 2i να κρατάει μόνο την τηλεφωνία;
> ASUS DSL-AC56U firmware: 1.1.2.3_438


ναι εδω (αλλα δες και τις πιο πισω, μπροστα σελιδες να δεν το πετυχεις με την μια
στο asus αλλαζεις ip address σε 192.168.2.1 να μην κανει θεμα με το 2ι
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693

- - - Updated - - -




> Στο συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ,παρέχει η Asus δωρεάν υπηρεσια στην Dyndns ή κατάλαβα λάθος;Το wake on lan σας δουλεύει απομακρυσμενα;Έχω ανοίξει πόρτα, αντιστοίχισα την ip της συσκευής που με ενδιαφέρει και έβαλα στο Dns τον λογαριασμό-host μου από το Noip,αλλά δεν δουλεύει.Στην καρτέλα με τους client,μπορούμε να δώσουμε ονόματα στις συσκευές που δεν έχουν ή που τις εμφανίζει λαθος; Επίσης στην ίδια καρτέλα τις συσκευές που έχουν συνδεθεί ασύρματα μου τις εμφανίζει με το σύμβολο DHCP  παρ' ότι έχω ορίσει σε όλες στατικές ip.Είναι λογικό; Το firmware είναι 1.1.2.2_36-g54dab11





> Yπαρχει η θπηρεσια dyndns αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι δωρεαν, αυτο εξαρταται το ddns παροχο, οχι την asus
> Η asus δινει δωρεαν το asus.com
> Noμιζω ειναι δωρεαν και το noip
> 
> Για το wake of lan νομιζω ειναι μονο για εσωτερικο δικτυο, θα το τσεκαρω
> https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1009775/
> και θελει magic packet στο pc
> Nομιζω μερικοι το εκανα μεσω vpn?
> 
> ...


Για το wake on lan με wan προσβαση (απομακρυσμενα) τσεκαρα, οπως ειπα δεν υποστηριζεται




> Our routers do not support this function, Wake-on-WAN, for security concern.
> 
> This function must forward the WOL packets form internet to the LAN broadcast IP address and this action might be unsafe.

----------


## mpompa

καλημερα σας,πηρα και εγω το ρουτερ,εχω cosmote vdsl 30 μολις εκανα της ρυθμισεις θελω να μου πειτε εαν ειναι ενταξει.εχω καποιες ερωτησεις


1.καλωδιο δεν χρησημοποιω οποτε τα εχω ολα ασυρματα. στο λαπτοπ εχω 2,4ghz στην tv 2,4ghz στο κινητο 5ghz  πως μπορω να εχω σε ολα 5ghz? 

2.μου ειπε καποιος οτι μπορω να εχω συνδεδεμενο τον σκληρο στο ρουτερ να κατεβαζω ταινιες και να της βλεπω μεσω ρουτερ στην tv.. γινεται αυτο??

3.επειδη δεν ξερω και πολλα απο ρουτερ υπαρχει κατι αλλο που πρεπει να πειραξω?

σας ευχαριστω για τον χρονος σας..

----------


## babis3g

1) οι συσκευες πρεπει να υποστηριζουν 5G για να συνδεθουν σε αυτη τη μπαντα, πχ το κινητο, η tv κλπ, οποτε αν εχουν και εφοσον η 5g μπαντα ειναι ανοιχτη στο modem, οι συσκευες θα την δουν, και τοτε μπορεις να τις συνδεσεις ολες εκει
2) δεν ειμαι σιγουρος με το usb αλλα νομιζω πρεπει η τηλεοραση να εχει αναλογη ρυθμιση (smart tv)??? αν εχει τοτε στο asus βαζεις σκληρο κατεβαζεις εκει τις ταινιες και η τhλεοραση θα τις βρει απο εκει, αλλα δεν ξερω την διαδικασια, εδω πιστευω να σε βοηθησει αλλος φιλος
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxoHPD4n4mU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdhVgBc-Fzc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzT14zYY9d8
3) αν εννοεις να πειραξεις κατι απο ρυθμισεις γραμμης, συνηθως οι εργοστασιακες ειναι οκ για τις περισσοτερες συνδεσεις, η γραμμη φαινεται αρκετα καλα, οποτε δεν νομιζω να θελει κατι στη περιπτωση σου, εξαλου αν παιζει καλα, μην πειραξεις κατι απο θεμα ρυθμισεων

----------


## mpompa

> 1) οι συσκευες πρεπει να υποστηριζουν 5G για να συνδεθουν σε αυτη τη μπαντα, πχ το κινητο, η tv κλπ, οποτε αν εχουν και εφοσον η 5g μπαντα ειναι ανοιχτη στο modem, οι συσκευες θα την δουν, και τοτε μπορεις να τις συνδεσεις ολες εκει
> 2) δεν ειμαι σιγουρος με το usb αλλα νομιζω πρεπει η τηλεοραση να εχει αναλογη ρυθμιση (smart tv)??? αν εχει τοτε στο asus βαζεις σκληρο κατεβαζεις εκει τις ταινιες και η τhλεοραση θα τις βρει απο εκει, αλλα δεν ξερω την διαδικασια, εδω πιστευω να σε βοηθησει αλλος φιλος
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxoHPD4n4mU
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdhVgBc-Fzc
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzT14zYY9d8
> 3) αν εννοεις να πειραξεις κατι απο ρυθμισεις γραμμης, συνηθως οι εργοστασιακες ειναι οκ για τις περισσοτερες συνδεσεις, η γραμμη φαινεται αρκετα καλα, οποτε δεν νομιζω να θελει κατι στη περιπτωση σου, εξαλου αν παιζει καλα, μην πειραξεις κατι απο θεμα ρυθμισεων



σε ευχαριστω πολυ για της απαντησεις,με τα βιντεο που μου εδειξες καταφερα και συνδεσα το ρουτερ με την tv, να εισαι καλα  :Smile:

----------


## cvellios

Καλησπέρα έχω VDSL 50 forthnet αλλά είμαι πολύ μακριά από kafao και η ταχύτητα μου τώρα με το router της forthnet είναι μόλις 10mps.
Oταν βάζω το asus και τρέχω τον vizard μου λέει να τσεκάρω το καλώδιο τηλεφώνου και δεν κλειδώνει με τίποτα.Τι μπορώ να κάνω;

----------


## babis3g

ενα δεν κλειδωνει καθολου, βγαλε τυχον φιλτρα και δοκιμασε ξανα, αν παλι τιποτα βαλεις τις ρυθμισεις χειροκινητα (vdsl ptm, vlan id 1102 h 835, κλεισε το internet detaction κλπ) και σιγουρεψου εχεις το σωστο user name / pass
Στο dsl settings βαλε και εκει vdsl, ενεργοποιησε το g.vector και κανε disable to dynamic line adjustment και δοκιμαζεις annex A ή B, με forthnet μπορει να θελει σε Α

Αν παλι τιποτα αλλαξε τις ρυθμισεις χειροκινητα σε adsl, μπορει ετσι να κλειδωσεις και πιο ψηλα?

----------


## cvellios

Δυστυχώς δεν κλειδώνει με τίποτα.
Πώς μπορώ να συνδέσω τουλάχιστον το asus μετά από το technicolor ΤG788 της forthnet;
Αξίζει;

----------


## 46vale

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.Μια λύση για το wake on wan που βρήκα είναι η εξής: 
Μπαίνουμε στις ρυθμίσεις του ρουτερ και στην διαδρομή Administrator - system - Remote Access Config κάνουμε enable το Web Access from Wan.Αν θέλουμε αλλάζουμε την πόρτα.Μετά πάμε στην διαδρομή Network Tools - Wake on lan και κάνουμε προσθήκη του υπολογιστή που θέλουμε να ενεργοποιήσουμε.Προϋπόθεση για να δουλέψει είναι να έχουμε έναν λογαριασμό σε κάποια υπηρεσία για dynamic Dns.Αφού κάνουμε τα παραπάνω,μπορούμε από τον browser(κατά προτίμηση όχι τον Opera γιατί κολλάει και αυτός και το ρουτερ και θέλει reboot για να ξεκολλήσει) του κινητού,του τάμπλετ ή κάποιου υπολογιστή να πληκτρολογίσουμε την διεύθυνση https://my_dynamic_dns_service: port (μεταξύ της άνω και κάτω τέλειας και του port δεν πρέπει να έχει κενό) όπου στο my_dynamic_dns_service βάζουμε τα στοιχεία του host που έχουμε δημιουργήσει στην dynamic Dns υπηρεσία και στο port την πόρτα που έχουμε ορίσει στις ρυθμίσεις του ρουτερ.Έτσι θα εμφανιστεί το Web interface του ρουτερ όπου θα μας ζητήσει το user name και το password.Αφού τα βάλουμε και είμαστε πλέον στις ρυθμίσεις του ρουτερ πάμε στην διαδρομή Network Tools - Wake on lan και στην λίστα με τις συσκευές εμφανίζεται ο υπολογιστής που είχαμε προσθέσει στην αρχή.Επιλέγουμε την MAC address του η οποία θα εμφανιστεί στον πίνακα Target που βρίσκεται από πάνω.Το μόνο που έχουμε να κάνουμε τώρα είναι να πατήσουμε το Wake up.
Θεωρώ ότι είναι λάθος να μην δίνουν την δυνατότητα του wake on lan-wan όταν το ίδιο πράγμα το κάνουν όλα τα ρουτερ τις αγοράς ακόμα και αυτά των παρόχων.Είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να μπορείς να κάνεις όλη την παραπάνω διαδικασία απλά μέσα από μια εφαρμογή στο κινητό.Όσο για την ασφάλεια που επικαλέστηκαν θεωρώ ότι είναι ειρωνικό όταν όλο το Internet έχει κινδύνους.Άλλωστε θα μπορούσαν με μια προειδοποίηση να μας δίνουν το δικαίωμα να επιλέξουμε εμείς αν θα το ενεργοποιήσουμε ή όχι.

----------


## babis3g

> Δυστυχώς δεν κλειδώνει με τίποτα.
> Πώς μπορώ να συνδέσω τουλάχιστον το asus μετά από το technicolor ΤG788 της forthnet;
> Αξίζει;


σιγουρα δοκιμασες ολους τους τροπους?
Επισης αλλο σημαντικο ... αναβαθμησεις στο τελευταιο beta που εχει fix vdsl για Ελλαδα? (τα παλια λογισμικα ειχαν προβλημα στο κλειδωμα οταν ο οτε αναβαθμησε σε vectoring τις καμπινες)

εαν δεν κλειδωνει με τους παραπανω τροπους και το τελευταιο λογισμικο (θελει hard reset μετα την αναβαθμηση) ... τοτε δοκιμασε με adsl και αναλογες ρυθμισεις, ισως ετσι να κλειδωσει και πιο ψηλα
...αλλιως θα γραψεις στο support
https://www.asus.com/support/Product...nform/?lang=en
ή στελνεις feedback (μεσω του modem ... administration>feedback) και μου λες αν το κανεις με feedback, αλλα μπορει να αργησουν γιατι εχουν Νεο Xρονο και ειναι κλειστα καμποσες μερες, αρα μαλλον το πρωτο link ισως ειναι καλυτερα αυτη την εποσχη


Για το tg788 το βαζεις σε bridge mode ή pppoe passthrough (δεν το εχω) και πας στο dual wan και οριζεις μια θυρα σαν 2η wan και μετα στο internet connection διαλεγεις ethernet wan & pppoe transfer mode

----------


## cvellios

Ναι το αναβάθμισα και στο τελευταίο για Ελλάδα έκανα και reset το έβαλα και απευθείας χωρίς spliter περίμενα καμία ώρα! Αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα το λαμπάκι του DSL αναβοσβήνει συνέχεια. Το ρουτερ το έβαλα μετά σε σπίτι φίλου που έχει και αυτός VDSL 50 FORTHNETκαι το λαμπάκι του DSL κλειδωσε άμεσως!και χωρίς ρυθμίσεις 
Έχω απελπιστική με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα

----------


## babis3g

βαλε το internet detection στο disable ... wan > internet connection > edit > κατω χαμηλα internet detection > disable
To δοκιμασες σιγουρα?

----------


## 46vale

Ξέρει κανείς το MAC Address MAC Clone και το Enable WAN Reconnect Sheduler τι είναι;

----------


## cvellios

Ναι το έκανα και αυτό δεν έγινε τίποτα

----------


## babis3g

> Ξέρει κανείς το MAC Address MAC Clone και το Enable WAN Reconnect Sheduler τι είναι;


το mac adress συνηθως το χρησιμοποιουσαν για να αντιγραψουν το mac απο το modem παροχου (καποιες φορες ηταν register με το dslam)
To wan reconnect πρεπει να ειναι για να συνδεεται αυτοματα με τον παροχο, θα το τσεκαρω

EDIT
Mπορουμε να κανονιζουμε εμεις ποτε να ξανα συνδεεται γιατι μερικοι χρηστες θελουν νεο wan ip ανα διαστηματα



> For user to configure what time to reestablish WAN connection, for some cases user needs new WAN IP periodically.


- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι το έκανα και αυτό δεν έγινε τίποτα


Mαλλον θα μιλησεις με το support ... ή θα στειλεις feedback ... αν στειλεις feedback τσεκαρεις ολα τα τετραγωνακια settings file, ακομα και συνδεση να μην υπαρχει θα σου ζητησει να καταβασεις το file setting, και το στελνεις μεσω email που θα σου πει η σελιδα και μου λες να τους ειδοποιησω

----------


## cvellios

Για αρχή έστειλα χθες βράδυ στο support που μου είπες και περιμένω απάντηση
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## mpompa

Καλησπέρα σας.ενω έχω το ρούτερ και όλα καλά, εδώ και δύο μέρες χάνεται το σήμα το 5g και έρχεται οπότε θυμάται, δεν έχω πειράξει τίποτα από της ρυθμίσεις τι μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## babis3g

> Για αρχή έστειλα χθες βράδυ στο support που μου είπες και περιμένω απάντηση
> Ευχαριστώ!


επλιζω να βρεις ακρη γιατι μερικοι (σπανια) δεν καταφεραν ποτε συνδεση

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα σας.ενω έχω το ρούτερ και όλα καλά, εδώ και δύο μέρες χάνεται το σήμα το 5g και έρχεται οπότε θυμάται, δεν έχω πειράξει τίποτα από της ρυθμίσεις τι μπορεί να φταίει?


ναι ολο και τελευταια κανουν παραπονο γενικα με αρκετα μοντελα για το 5G και γενικα το ασυρματο ... δοκιμασε στο 5g wireless general το bandwidth control στο 40 mhz και αν παλι τιποτα, αλλαξε καναλι
Αν παλι δεν ... στο professional κλεισε τυχον ρυθμιση beam-forming & air fairness

----------


## mpompa

> επλιζω να βρεις ακρη γιατι μερικοι (σπανια) δεν καταφεραν ποτε συνδεση
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ναι ολο και τελευταια κανουν παραπονο γενικα με αρκετα μοντελα για το 5G και γενικα το ασυρματο ... δοκιμασε στο 5g wireless general το bandwidth control στο 40 mhz και αν παλι τιποτα, αλλαξε καναλι
> Αν παλι δεν ... στο professional κλεισε τυχον ρυθμιση beam-forming & air fairness


ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση θα το δοκιμασω.

----------


## cvellios

> Για αρχή έστειλα χθες βράδυ στο support που μου είπες και περιμένω απάντηση
> Ευχαριστώ!


Μου έστειλαν άμεσα απάντηση στο email αλλά δεν λέει κάτι διαφορετικό από τα αυτονόητα αν πάρω και στο τηλ το 211...
Που μου έστειλαν θα γνωρίζουν κάτι με το πρόβλημα;

----------


## babis3g

Mπα δεν πιστευω, θα ειδοποιησω την ομαδα που μιλαω οτι ακομα εχει προβλημα συνδεσης, αλλα απο δευτερα που θα ανοιξω, τα logs τι λενε? αναφερουν pado packets time out?

----------


## adynaton

Καλημέρα. Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας.

Έχω το συγκεκριμένο modem/router είμαι στην Vodafone και πάντα κλειδώνει σε Annex ITU G.992.3(ADSL2)

 

Μπορώ με κάποιο τρόπο να το κάνω force να κλειδώνει σε ITU G.992.5(ADSL2+) ή μου έχει κλειδώσει το προφίλ η Vodafone?

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα. Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας.
> 
> Έχω το συγκεκριμένο modem/router είμαι στην Vodafone και πάντα κλειδώνει σε Annex ITU G.992.3(ADSL2)
> 
>  
> 
> Μπορώ με κάποιο τρόπο να το κάνω force να κλειδώνει σε ITU G.992.5(ADSL2+) ή μου έχει κλειδώσει το προφίλ η Vodafone?


Θα πας δεξια στο advanced settings>administration>dsl settings
To dsl modulation το αλλαζεις σε adsl2+ > και μετα κατω apply
Αν δεν αλλαξει ειναι απο τον παροχο για σταθεροτητα

----------


## cvellios

> Mπα δεν πιστευω, θα ειδοποιησω την ομαδα που μιλαω οτι ακομα εχει προβλημα συνδεσης, αλλα απο δευτερα που θα ανοιξω, τα logs τι λενε? αναφερουν pado packets time out?


Όχι δεν είδα κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## babis3g

δεν το δειχνει εκει γιατι ειναι ακομα στην αρχη του log, αλλα σιγουρα εχεις βαλει την τελευταια beta? γιατι την δειχνει σαν 9.1.2.3 μονο, απο τις 19.12.17

----------


## cvellios

> δεν το δειχνει εκει γιατι ειναι ακομα στην αρχη του log, αλλα σιγουρα εχεις βαλει την τελευταια beta? γιατι την δειχνει σαν 9.1.2.3 μονο, απο τις 19.12.17


Αυτή έβαλα 
Είναι η σωστή;

----------


## babis3g

ναι σωστα, θα τσεκαρω μαζι τους, αλλα καλυτερα στειλε feedback απ 'ευθειας στα κεντρικα, θα τους ενημερωσω γιατι βλεπω αλλον ενα στα forum τους που δεν επισης δεν συνδεεται

----------


## phoebs12

Just got this modem router with Vodafone VDSL 30-ish. Let me know if you have any experience or tweaks you think I should try for higher speed/stability.

Current dsl log:

----------


## babis3g

How it is, seems you getting full speed so i don't think needs any changes at dsl settings ... if is working, do not touch ... just if you think over time getting too much crc errors, just set to stable the ESNP (vdsl) for more stability at line, which in return helps for less errors

----------


## phoebs12

> How it is, seems you getting full speed so i don't think needs any changes at dsl settings ... if is working, do not touch ... just if you think over time getting too much crc errors, just set to stable the ESNP (vdsl) for more stability at line, which in return helps for less errors


With an uptime of 18 hours I have 8080 CRC errors, is that about average?
I notice I am not able to watch streams without buffering issues however, talking with vodafone tech support at the moment. 
But any ideas welcome.

----------


## babis3g

Could be currently due to bad weather?? many lines here in Greece suffering with storms ( so & mine) ... however ...

8000+ for 18 hours are lot & together with buffering plus i see you are with interleaved profile for more stability ... it means some where there is a packet loss ... at dsl settings enable esnp vdsl for start to see if helps ...if this setting is not helping, seems there is more noise at line ... try an other vdsl filter, should be one at asus box, or set 2 filters in line from the side of the phone
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...3&d=1443701246
If still issue you should check at your end your home wiring just to make sure the problem is not at your end
https://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/isolation_test
(same apply for vdsl, especially if you have more than one phone in use)
If the isolation test has still issue with buffering, then is something outside your home & your provider should help in this case ... if there is no issue, is something with your home wiring & should get an electrician to fix it (unless you know diy your self)

----------


## phoebs12

> Could be currently due to bad weather?? many lines here in Greece suffering with storms ( so & mine) ... however ...
> 
> 8000+ for 18 hours are lot & together with buffering ...


Yeah the issue persists even on good days. I am arranging for a Vodafone tech to drop by and check the wiring once more.

I am using the VDSL spltter from the asus box, was same with the ZTE one too.

Let's see what happens, thanks so much for the feedback and ideas!  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

> Yeah the issue persists even on good days. I am arranging for a Vodafone tech to drop by and check the wiring once more.
> 
> I am using the VDSL spltter from the asus box, was same with the ZTE one too.
> 
> Let's see what happens, thanks so much for the feedback and ideas!


Welcome, but note the technician usually checks the first point of the home wiring (where the cable is coming into the premise) so if you have additional phones, should be checked by you, Any way if still issue at first check point he will let you know, if are additional phone sockets he should disconnected them & check the first point

From what i have understand from you stats, line is starting ok, but later due to noise (perhaps due to rein, or crosstalk or due to evening when every one is at internet is more traffic, a bad join etc) getting packet loss by time, which i hope he can detect them, because even me was thinking everything was fine with fresh start up of the line

----------


## 46vale

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος NordVPN; Έχω κάνει λογαριασμό στην συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία και πέρασα τις ρυθμίσεις στο Asus.Κάθε φορά που την ενεργοποιώ,στο speedtest έχω τεράστια πτώση της ταχύτητας από 45d/5u σε 4d/1u (οι τιμές είναι στο περίπου).Απενεργοποιώ την υπηρεσία στις ρυθμίσεις του ρουτερ και δοκιμάζω μέσω της εφαρμογής του NordVPN σε κινητό, τάμπλετ και σταθερό με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα .Έχω δοκιμάσει και με διάφορους server από το NordVPN αλλά τζίφος.Επικοινώνησα μαζί τους και αφού τους έστειλα κάποια στατιστικά μου απάντησαν το εξής:

It seems that you're getting redirected to BlackHole server, it means that you have a P2P software or application running in the background. 
If you would disable it everything should work fine.

Απεγκατέστησα την εφαρμογή utorrent από τον σταθερό και έκλεισα ένα nas που έχει εγκατεστημένο τον transmission αλλά πάλι τίποτα.Μόλις απενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία ή στο ρουτερ ή στις συσκευές,τότε η ταχύτητα ανεβαίνει στις κανονικές τιμές.

----------


## SiliconManC

Ξέρει κανένας πως λειτουργεί το ipv6 σε cosmote;

Εχω βάλει ipv4/ip6 και στο πεδίο ipv6->native αλλά τσιφος.

@46vale
Δες μήπως οι servers που συνδεσαι αν είναι για torrent. Στο purevpn που δουλεύω εγώ υπάρχει αυτό.

----------


## babis3g

Δοκιμασε ετσι
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...1&d=1489745439
και παλια φωτο
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...7&d=1434286464

----------


## SiliconManC

> Δοκιμασε ετσι
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...1&d=1489745439
> και παλια φωτο
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...7&d=1434286464


Καλημέρα Μπαμπη!

Σε ευχαριστώ για τα links. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν μου λειτουργεί. Μπορεί να φταίει η cosmote.


Μετά από reset to defaults και ξαναπέρασμα των ρυθμίσεων πήρε! Όλα ΟΚ στο test-ipv6.com!

To έβαλα έτσι 


Δοκίμασα και στο wan είτε DHCP είτε SLAAC αλλά δεν. Όταν κάνω ipv6 test δεν μου βγάζει κάτι.

----------


## babis3g

ελα ωραια, ναι καποιες φορες θελει reset, για αυτο το γραφω συνεχεια σε αλλους με αυτα τα asus

----------


## gibrakis

Εχω προβλημα με την 5GHz μπαντα, οταν το βαζω σε κατι αλλο απο 20MHz η ταχυτητα ειναι παρα πολυ χαμηλη σε σημειο να μην μπορει να ανοιξει σελιδες. Εχει δοκιμαστει με διαφορες συσκευες ( κινητο, φορητο, tablet). Εχει κανεις αντιμετωπισει το ιδιο προβλημα? Εστειλα μηνυμα στην asus αλλα δεν εχω παρει απαντηση.

----------


## babis3g

Απο οσο ξερω εχει αναφερθει και απο αλλους ειτε στο 2,4 ειτε στο 5 (μαλλον αναλογα καποιες ρυθμισεις που εχει ο καθε χρηστης) οτι εχει θεμα και η λυση ειναι καρφωτο στα 20mhz ή μονο 40mhz, μαλλον κατι πειραξαν πριν καιρο στα drivers
Δοκιμασες γενικο reset πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη? αν βοηθησει

----------


## gibrakis

Ναι τα εχω δοκιμασει, λειτουργει για λιγο σωστα μετα ξαναχαλαει... Βεβαια και με τα 20 δεν εχω προβλημα αλλα ειναι λιγο βλακεια να μην μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω στο μεγιστο των δυνατοτητων του.

----------


## manosvitacar

Και εγώ καρφωτό 40mhz το έχω και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα ,το 20 που χρειάζεται πλέον ?

----------


## gibrakis

Εχει και 80Mhz εκει δεν παιζει σιγουρα. Στα 40 δεν ειμαι σιγουρος θα το δοκιμασω..

- - - Updated - - -

Στα 40 παει πιο αργα απο τα 20!

----------


## babis3g

> Ναι τα εχω δοκιμασει, λειτουργει για λιγο σωστα μετα ξαναχαλαει... Βεβαια και με τα 20 δεν εχω προβλημα αλλα ειναι λιγο βλακεια να μην μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω στο μεγιστο των δυνατοτητων του.


Θα στειλεις feedback μεσω modem ή το αναφερεις στο support, οχι οπου δεν θα το ξερουν, αλλα να δουν που ειναι αρκετοι με αυτο το θεμα



> Και εγώ καρφωτό 40mhz το έχω και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα ,το 20 που χρειάζεται πλέον ?


ειναι το παλιο πρωτο προτυπο, αλλα καμια εξαρταται και τις συσκευες, τον χωρο κλπ
https://routerguide.net/setting-up-2...k-performance/

----------


## gibrakis

Εχω στειλει ηδη, δεν επηρα απαντηση εδω και τρεις μερες...

----------


## babis3g

Aν εστειλες feedback ειναι κλειστα Σ/Κ, να τους ειδοποιησω

----------


## gibrakis

> Aν εστειλες feedback ειναι κλειστα Σ/Κ, να τους ειδοποιησω


Να τους ειδοποιησεις?? Ναι αν εχεις τετοια δυνατοτητα...

Τελος παντων χτες του εκανα factory reset και αυτη τη φορα αλλαξα το καναλι του 5GHz στο 132 απο το default 36 και απο χτες παιζει οκ στον υπολογιστη αλλα οχι στο κινητο...Για να δουμε

----------


## babis3g

> Να τους ειδοποιησεις?? Ναι αν εχεις τετοια δυνατοτητα...
> 
> Τελος παντων χτες του εκανα factory reset και αυτη τη φορα αλλαξα το καναλι του 5GHz στο 132 απο το default 36 και απο χτες παιζει οκ στον υπολογιστη αλλα οχι στο κινητο...Για να δουμε


Nαι με τα κεντρικα μπορω να τους ενημερωσω αν κοιταξουν το θεμα πιο γρηγορα, που παιρνουν το feedback, οχι με το email support, αλλα δεν ξερω με ποιο τροπο επικοινωσησες
Καποιες φορες το factory reset βοηθηει για αυτο το λεω συνεχεια, πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω 6-10 δευτερα συνεχομενα και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη, oxi back up file για καθαρη εγκατασταη
Για το κινητο μηπως θελει αλλο καναλι? επισης δοκιμασε ξανα αλλο bandwidth

----------


## 46vale

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια *SiliconManC*.Δοκίμασα άλλο server.Μέσω της εφαρμογής NordVPN στο τάμπλετ και στο κινητό δουλεύει πολύ καλά,σε δίκτυο το οποίο τρέχει εκτός Asus.Οταν δοκιμάζω στην εφαρμογή του υπολογιστή αλλά και μεσω της ρύθμισης απευθείας από το Asus σέρνεται.Έχω την εντύπωση ότι φταίει κάποια ρύθμιση του ρούτερ.

----------


## gibrakis

Ειχα στειλει μεσα απο το μοντεμ με το feedback την κυριακη. Θα κανω περισσοτερες δοκιμες το βραδυ

- - - Updated - - -

Μετα απο δοκιμες κατεληξα στα εξης:
H μπαντα των 80Mhz οταν αλλαξω καναλι σε μεγαλυτερο πιανει καποια αλλα οχι full ταχυτητα και ειναι ασταθης.
Η μπαντα των 40Mhz πιανει full ταχυτητα εφοσον αλλαχτει το καναλι. Αν μεινει στο 36 σερνεται
Η 20Mhz παιζει κανονικα.
Στο κινητο παιζει μονο η 20 κανονικα η αλλες δεν ειναι δυνατο να χρησιμοποιηθουν πρακτικα. Δοκιμασα διαφορετικα καναλια, καμια διαφορα..

----------


## SiliconManC

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια *SiliconManC*.Δοκίμασα άλλο server.Μέσω της εφαρμογής NordVPN στο τάμπλετ και στο κινητό δουλεύει πολύ καλά,σε δίκτυο το οποίο τρέχει εκτός Asus.Οταν δοκιμάζω στην εφαρμογή του υπολογιστή αλλά και μεσω της ρύθμισης απευθείας από το Asus σέρνεται.Έχω την εντύπωση ότι φταίει κάποια ρύθμιση του ρούτερ.


Καλησπέρα 46vale!
Να είσαι καλά! Χαρά μου! Ο ένας βοηθάει τον άλλον!

Δες αν συνδέεσαι με tcp ή udp καθως και τι encryption γίνεται. Δες το πρωτοκολλο της συνδεσης. Λογικά, στην εφαρμογή του NordVPN κινητό/tablet δεν θα έχει και πολλές ρυθμίσεις η εφαρμογή περάν των servers κτλ κτλ.
Επίσης δες τα ports στην εφαρμογή του NordVPN. Έχεις enable το upnp στο asus ?

----------


## babis3g

> Ειχα στειλει μεσα απο το μοντεμ με το feedback την κυριακη. Θα κανω περισσοτερες δοκιμες το βραδυ
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μετα απο δοκιμες κατεληξα στα εξης:
> H μπαντα των 80Mhz οταν αλλαξω καναλι σε μεγαλυτερο πιανει καποια αλλα οχι full ταχυτητα και ειναι ασταθης.
> Η μπαντα των 40Mhz πιανει full ταχυτητα εφοσον αλλαχτει το καναλι. Αν μεινει στο 36 σερνεται
> Η 20Mhz παιζει κανονικα.
> Στο κινητο παιζει μονο η 20 κανονικα η αλλες δεν ειναι δυνατο να χρησιμοποιηθουν πρακτικα. Δοκιμασα διαφορετικα καναλια, καμια διαφορα..


Μεσω feedback τοτε θα τους ενημερωσω, αν σου απαντησουν τα ανεφερεις και εσυ, ευχαριστω

- - - Updated - - -

Πηρα γρηγορα απαντηση, για τις δοκιμες που εκανες, οι ταχυτητες εξαρταται το χωρο σου, αλλα πιστευω να επισης να σου απαντησουν

----------


## gibrakis

Ο χωρος δεν εχει σχεση, οι δοκιμες εγιναν στο ιδιο δωματιο με το ρουτερ και οπτικη επαφη.. Ακομα δεν εχω παρει καποια απαντηση

----------


## babis3g

Ναι, αυτοι λενε οτι παιζει ρολο εχοντας υποψη μονο τις δοκιμες, παντως σιγουρα κατι εχουν αλλαξει στο ασυρματο, επλιζω να σου απαντησουν, εγω τους ενημερωσα, παντως μπορει να σου πουν να δοκιμασεις αυτη τη καινουρια beta
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...88#post6346888

----------


## gibrakis

Ευχαριστω, αν δεν εχουν απαντησει μεχρι το βραδυ θα την δοκιμασω..

----------


## babis3g

μπα τετοια ωρα εχουν κλεισει, ειναι καπου 8 ωρες μπροστα ή κατι τετοια στην Ταιβαν

----------


## Sagnol

Καλησπερα
Λοιπον, αποφασισα να μεταβω σε ενα πιο ποιοτικο ρουτερ για περισσοτερες ρυθμισεις(bandwidth limit,snr setting κτλπ..)

Ετσι αποφασισα να παρω το DSL- AC56U της ASUS. Εχω συνδεση vodafone 24αρα με 2mbps upload. (εννοειτε με καλωδιο συνδεμενος)

Ωραια το συνδεω ολα καλα, παω να κανω ενα speed test και δυστηχως βλεπω πως η ταχυτητα μου ειναι μειωμενη κατα 200kb. Με το router της vodafone(ZTE ZXHN H108N 2.5) επιανα download 1800kb με το ASUS πιανω 1600κβ. (Ειμαι με SNR 6 σταθερα απο τοτε που ειμαι συνδρομητης της vodafone) Αν κατεβασω το SNR μεσα απο τις ρυθμισεις της ASUS στο 5 (μου λεει οτι το current snr ειναι στο 1.3) και εννοειτε πιανω σαφως καλυτερη ταχυτητα γυρω στα 2000kb, το θεμα ομως ειναι οτι ετσι μου κανει αποσυνδεσεις ανα λιγες ωρες.(Εντωμεταξυ οταν κανει αποσυνδεση και ξαναγυρισω τα settings στις κανονικες ρυθμισεις το snr ΔΕΝ επανερχεται με τιποτα και το router θελει reset για να ξαναπιασει ιντερνετ)

Δοκιμασα να κανω reset,update firmware, να βαλω παλιοτερα firmwares αλλα καμια τυχη. Επισης δοκιμασα να κανω disable το SRA να βαλω το Rx AGC GAIN  στο high performance αλλα παλι η ταχυτητα ειναι μειωμενη στα 1600kb... Δοκιμασα να αλλαξω channel, να βαλω mhz 20 η 40 αλλα τιποτα... Τελος στο ρουτερ της ASUS μ εχει βαλει αυτοματα σε Annex A/I/J/L/M ενω στo ΖΤΕ ημουνα σταθερα σε M, αν αλλαξω το Annex στην Asus και το βαλω Annex M ανεβαινει η ταχυτητα στα 1700kb αλλα τρωω αποσυνδεσεις...

Τηλεφωνο που πηρα στην ASUS μου ειπανε τα κλασσικα για reset αλλαγη firmware κτλπ κτλπ.

Εντωμεταξυ το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ δεν δεχετε ουτε custom firmware απο DDWRT ουτε Merlin αποτι ειδα...

Εχει κανεις καμια εμπειρια με τα συγκεκριμενα ρουτερ; Αν υπαρχει ισως καποια ρυθμιση ωστε να μου ερθει η ταχυτητα στα ισα οσο ειχα με το ZTE; Γιατι τωρα 100ε ρουτερ κριμα ειναι να το πεταξω στην αποθηκη και να παω στο μανισιο της vodafone παλι...

(Το ιδιο θεμα εχει και ακομη ενας αποτι ειδα στην σελιδα του eshopgr στα comments ο οποιος δεν εχει βρει λυση..)

----------


## babis3g

> Ωραια το συνδεω ολα καλα, παω να κανω ενα speed test και δυστηχως βλεπω πως η ταχυτητα μου ειναι μειωμενη κατα 200kb. Με το router της vodafone(ZTE ZXHN H108N 2.5) επιανα download 1800kb με το ASUS πιανω 1600κβ. (Ειμαι με SNR 6 σταθερα απο τοτε που ειμαι συνδρομητης της vodafone) Αν κατεβασω το SNR μεσα απο τις ρυθμισεις της ASUS στο 5 (μου λεει οτι το current snr ειναι στο 1.3) και εννοειτε πιανω σαφως καλυτερη ταχυτητα γυρω στα 2000kb, το θεμα ομως ειναι οτι ετσι μου κανει αποσυνδεσεις ανα λιγες ωρες.


Bαλε το stability adjustment στο 1 - 2, οχι στο 5 αφου εκει κανει αποσυνδεσεις
ή αρχιζε να καταβαζεις ενα ενα μεχρι να μην κανει αποσυνδεσεις, πχ 4,3,2,1
σιγουρα θα πετυχεις την ιδια ταχυτητα και ισως λιγο πιο πανω

----------


## Sagnol

> Bαλε το stability adjustment στο 1 - 2, οχι στο 5 αφου εκει κανει αποσυνδεσεις
> ή αρχιζε να καταβαζεις ενα ενα μεχρι να μην κανει αποσυνδεσεις, πχ 4,3,2,1
> σιγουρα θα πετυχεις την ιδια ταχυτητα και ισως λιγο πιο πανω


Θα το δοκιμασω και θα ενημερωσω.
Γιατι ομως οταν βαζω στο 5 πεφτει στο 1? Δεν θα επρεπε να μενει 5?


Επισης τα -1 -2 -3 κτλπ τι διαφορες εχουνε? Υποτιθετε οτι οταν ανεβαζουμε απο 5 σε 9 περνουμε σταθεροτητα και χαμηλοτερες ταχυτητες στα -2 πχ θα παρουμε full ταχυτητα με αποσυνδεσεις? :P

----------


## babis3g

στο 5 εχεις κατεβασει το snr κατα 5 μοναδες, αρα αν εχεις snr target 6 απο forthnet θα πεσει στο 1 σωστα

τα 1-2-3 εχουν την διαφορα που κατεβαζουν ή ανεβαζουν το snr κατα μια μοναδα απο το συγκεκριμενο snr που εχει ορισει ο παροχος και οχι ποσο θα παει η γραμμη
οποτε αν εχεις snr 6 απο παροχο και χανεις μολις 200kbps θελεις να βαλεις το stability adustment στο 1 (οχι 5 που εβαλες) που θα εχεις snr target 5db και θα ανεβει η ταχυτητα κατα 1 mbps (1000kbps)

Για να καταλαβεις την αλλαγη ταχυτητας θα κοιταξεις στο administration>dsl log> data rate downstream
σε συνδυασμο με το snr margin downstream (που επισης το λεει στο dsl settings)
δες εδω ποια σελιδα που εβαλα χτες
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...91#post6347191

----------


## Sagnol

Αααααα ωστε ετσι δουλευει, και νομιζα οτι οτι επιλεξω εκεινο πρεπει να δωσει... Να σε καλα φιλε μου για την διευκρινηση!!

----------


## gibrakis

> Ναι, αυτοι λενε οτι παιζει ρολο εχοντας υποψη μονο τις δοκιμες, παντως σιγουρα κατι εχουν αλλαξει στο ασυρματο, επλιζω να σου απαντησουν, εγω τους ενημερωσα, παντως μπορει να σου πουν να δοκιμασεις αυτη τη καινουρια beta
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...88#post6346888


Δεν αλλαξε κατι ουσιαστικο. Εξακολουθει η 80Mhz να μην δινει αυτο που πρεπει.

- - - Updated - - -




> στο 5 εχεις κατεβασει το snr κατα 5 μοναδες, αρα αν εχεις snr target 6 απο forthnet θα πεσει στο 1 σωστα
> 
> τα 1-2-3 εχουν την διαφορα που κατεβαζουν ή ανεβαζουν το snr κατα μια μοναδα απο το συγκεκριμενο snr που εχει ορισει ο παροχος και οχι ποσο θα παει η γραμμη
> οποτε αν εχεις snr 6 απο παροχο και χανεις μολις 200kbps θελεις να βαλεις το stability adustment στο 1 (οχι 5 που εβαλες) που θα εχεις snr target 5db και θα ανεβει η ταχυτητα κατα 1 mbps (1000kbps)
> 
> Για να καταλαβεις την αλλαγη ταχυτητας θα κοιταξεις στο administration>dsl log> data rate downstream
> σε συνδυασμο με το snr margin downstream (που επισης το λεει στο dsl settings)
> δες εδω ποια σελιδα που εβαλα χτες
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...91#post6347191


Στο δικο μου παντως παιρνει οτι SNR του δηλωσω. Εχω απο τον παροχο 6. Τωρα το εχω δηλωσει στο μοντεμ 5 και εχω ...5.1

----------


## babis3g

> Δεν αλλαξε κατι ουσιαστικο. Εξακολουθει η 80Mhz να μην δινει αυτο που πρεπει.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Στο δικο μου παντως παιρνει οτι SNR του δηλωσω. Εχω απο τον παροχο 6. Τωρα το εχω δηλωσει στο μοντεμ 5 και εχω ...5.1


μαλλον θα περιμενεις το support, θα τους ενημερωσω ξανα
για το snr μηπως εχεις κλειδωμενο profile? γιατι αν καταβαζεις στα μισα το snr (5 απο 10 που εχει το modem) και σου χαμηλωνει 1db (6 απο forthnet και 5.1 με το stability στο 5 ... που μπορει να χαμηλωσε λογο θορυβου και οχι επειδη βοηθησε το modem) δεν ακουγετει σωστα, για καθε ενα db στο modem ειναι περιπου 1 db στη γραμμη

----------


## gibrakis

Ισως να εννοεις κατι αλλο. Εγω πειραζω το stability adjustment. Αφηνοντας το στο disabled εχω SNR 6.1 Οταν το αλλαζω στο 5 που θελω εγω το SNR παει στο 5.1.

----------


## jmakro

> Ισως να εννοεις κατι αλλο. Εγω πειραζω το stability adjustment. Αφηνοντας το στο disabled εχω SNR 6.1 Οταν το αλλαζω στο 5 που θελω εγω το SNR παει στο 5.1.


δε το βαζεις στο 5 αλλα το κατεβαζεις 5 μονάδες κατω και παει στο 1.
πρπει να βαλεις το 1 ή το -1 για να σου παει 5

----------


## babis3g

και εγω για το stability adjustment αναφερομαι γιατι αυτο εχει να κανει με το snr...
Eγω πιστευω καποιο περιεργο profile εχεις απο τον παροχο, και το modem (γενικα το οποιο modem) δεν μπορει να κανει αλλαγη σε περιπτωση συγκεκριμενου, κλειδωμενου profile ... γιατι αν εβαζες το stability adjustment στο 5, θα κατεβαινε το snr κατα 5 μοναδες & ετσι το snr θα πηγαινε στο 1 οπως στο φιλο πιο πανω που φαινεται εχει ελευθερο profile
(δηλαδη πρωτο παραδειγμα ο φιλος, και δευτερο το δικο μου πιο κατω με φωτο και οχι λογια μονο)

Oταν παει στο 5.1 που λες, ποση ταχυτητα downstream κερδιζεις ... γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουλευει οκ, αλλα να εχει bug το stability με την γραμμη σου

αν θελεις βαλε στατιστικα με το stability adjustment disable και μετα στο 5 που λες να δουμε διαφορα

πχ
οι φωτο απο αλλες χρονικες στιγμες αλλα παιρνουμε μια ιδεα

>>εδω με snr 9 απο οτε το κανονικο
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...2&d=1477655086

>>εδω με 8 δηλάδη 1 στο stability
χαμηλωσα το snr απο το stability στο 1 ... και πηρα 1+ mbps
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...3&d=1510241205

>>εδω μολισ τωρα εβαλα στο stability στο 4 και το snr γραμμης πηγε στο 5 (απο 9) αρα κανονικα 4 κατω μ\οναδες αφου εβαλα το stability sto 4) και πηγα 15 mbps (παρα 200kbps)

τωρα που δεν κερδισα 5 mbps ταχυτητα ειναι αλλη ιστορια, γιατι ειμαι μακρυα απο το ΑΚ και ειναι και το profile του οτε που δεν ειμαι μεχρι 24 αλλα μεχρι 16-18 και το stability συμπεριφερεται αλλιως

edit
>>εδω εβαλα το stability στο 8 ... αρα 8 μοναδες κατω το snr, δηλαδη στο 1 ...δες το snr margin downstream


κατι συμβαινει στη γραμμη σου οπως τα λες ή υπαρχει stability bug στη συγκεκριμενη γραμμη μαλλον infineon dslam

----------


## gibrakis

Ναι το dslam infineon ειναι. Παντα ετσι ηταν στο μοντεμ σε οσα firmware και να αλλαξα. Στο disabled κλειδωνω κοντα 40 οταν το βαζω στο 5 κλειδωνω στα 42. Κανονικα δουλευει δηλαδη οπως θα επρεπε με βαση την αλλαγη του SNR. Εσυ ομως εχεις ADSL μηπως στην VDSL λειτουργει διαφορετικα?

----------


## Sagnol

Με το Stability στο 1 που το δοκιμασα ειχα ταχυτητα 1660kb μεσα σε 12 ωρες δεν εκανε αποσυνδεση, αποφασισα να το βαλω στο 2(πιανω λιγο λιγοτερα απο ZTE 1790) μιας και δεν καταφερε να πιασει την ταχυτητα του ZTE και μετα απο 15ωρες και τωρα που ξυπνησα εκανε αποσυνδεση δεν επανηλθε γιατι επεσε το SNR στο 0.7. Το κανω disable παει παλι στο 6 και δε ξερω γιατι μου δινει ταχυτητα 500kb και το net σερνετε... Παντα τα ιδια παθενει..παλι reset θελει για να επανελθει... Για πιο λογο να μου κανει αυτο το μπουκομα?
Δεν επρεπε αφου απτο 0.7 που επεσε και επανηλθε στο 6 να δωσει την ταχυτητα που το αρμοζει?

Και μεχρι που κανω Post το σχολιο το snr επεσε στο 4.0 τι συμβαινει? Αρχιζει να μου την δινει...

- - - Updated - - -

Η ταχυτητα ουτε με το reset επανηλθε ουτε με τπτ κολημενη στα 500κβ , την προηγουμενη φορα που μου το εκανε αυτο αφεραισα το ρουτερ της asus εβαλα το ZTE και μετα που ξαναεβαλα το asus επανηλθε. Γελια πραματα  :Very Happy: 

Προφανως το προβλημα ειναι το οτι δεν κραταει το SNR σταθερο το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ, ισως βγει μια μερα χωρις αποσυνδεση αλλα απο εκει και περα το SNR πευτει απο 6 στα 0 στο 1 στο 2 η και να παει 7 8, σε αντιθεση με το ZTE που ετρεχε αψεγαδιαστα...

----------


## babis3g

> Ναι το dslam infineon ειναι. Παντα ετσι ηταν στο μοντεμ σε οσα firmware και να αλλαξα. Στο disabled κλειδωνω κοντα 40 οταν το βαζω στο 5 κλειδωνω στα 42. Κανονικα δουλευει δηλαδη οπως θα επρεπε με βαση την αλλαγη του SNR. Εσυ ομως εχεις ADSL μηπως στην VDSL λειτουργει διαφορετικα?


Ναι σε vdsl παει στο περιπου αλλιως, απο περιπου 9 και κατω αρχιζει να χαμηλωνει το snr για κερδος ταχυτητας ... θελεις απο 3 ως 8,9 στο stability vdsl για να χαμηλωσεις ταχυτητα, ξεχασα οτι εχεις vdsl

- - - Updated - - -




> Με το Stability στο 1 που το δοκιμασα ειχα ταχυτητα 1660kb μεσα σε 12 ωρες δεν εκανε αποσυνδεση, αποφασισα να το βαλω στο 2(πιανω λιγο λιγοτερα απο ZTE 1790) μιας και δεν καταφερε να πιασει την ταχυτητα του ZTE και μετα απο 15ωρες και τωρα που ξυπνησα εκανε αποσυνδεση δεν επανηλθε γιατι επεσε το SNR στο 0.7. Το κανω disable παει παλι στο 6 και δε ξερω γιατι μου δινει ταχυτητα 500kb και το net σερνετε... Παντα τα ιδια παθενει..παλι reset θελει για να επανελθει... Για πιο λογο να μου κανει αυτο το μπουκομα?
> Δεν επρεπε αφου απτο 0.7 που επεσε και επανηλθε στο 6 να δωσει την ταχυτητα που το αρμοζει?
> 
> Και μεχρι που κανω Post το σχολιο το snr επεσε στο 4.0 τι συμβαινει? Αρχιζει να μου την δινει...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Η ταχυτητα ουτε με το reset επανηλθε ουτε με τπτ κολημενη στα 500κβ , την προηγουμενη φορα που μου το εκανε αυτο αφεραισα το ρουτερ της asus εβαλα το ZTE και μετα που ξαναεβαλα το asus επανηλθε. Γελια πραματα 
> 
> Προφανως το προβλημα ειναι το οτι δεν κραταει το SNR σταθερο το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ, ισως βγει μια μερα χωρις αποσυνδεση αλλα απο εκει και περα το SNR πευτει απο 6 στα 0 στο 1 στο 2 η και να παει 7 8, σε αντιθεση με το ZTE που ετρεχε αψεγαδιαστα...


Δεν νομιζω ειναι τοσο λαθος το asus ... Αν απο snr 6 πεφτει στο 0 και οταν το stability παει στο κανονικο εχει χαμηλη ταχυτητα αντι να παει στη κανονικη, σιγουρα καπου εχει θορυβο η γραμμη ... και μαλιστα αρκετο
Πρωτο πραγμα θα κοιταξεις την εσωτερικη σου εγκαταστη, εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B7%CF%84%CE%AE
 το ΖΤΕ φαινεται πιο σταθερο γιατι φαινεται ειναι πιο συμβατο (μαλλον infineon, σε  ινφονεον dslam) και κραταει καλυτερα, απλα με το Asus επειδη δεν ειναι συμβατο δειχνει το προβλημα

Aνεβασε στατιστικα

Ομως αν η εσωτερικη σου εγκατασταση ειναι οκ, τοτε στο Asus ενεργοποιησε το espn ... που μαλλον δεν θα βοθησει με αυτα τα συμπτωματα ... αν δεν εχει θεμα μεσα σπιτι η γραμμη σου αναγκαστηκα θα ανεβασεις snr απο το stability (χασιμο και αλλης ταχυτητας απο την κανονικη για πιο σταθεροτητα)

----------


## Sagnol

> Ναι σε vdsl παει στο περιπου αλλιως, απο περιπου 9 και κατω αρχιζει να χαμηλωνει το snr για κερδος ταχυτητας ... θελεις απο 3 ως 8,9 στο stability vdsl για να χαμηλωσεις ταχυτητα, ξεχασα οτι εχεις vdsl
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Δεν νομιζω ειναι τοσο λαθος το asus ... Αν απο snr 6 πεφτει στο 0 και οταν το stability παει στο κανονικο εχει χαμηλη ταχυτητα αντι να παει στη κανονικη, σιγουρα καπου εχει θορυβο η γραμμη ... και μαλιστα αρκετο
> Πρωτο πραγμα θα κοιταξεις την εσωτερικη σου εγκαταστη, εδω
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B7%CF%84%CE%AE
>  το ΖΤΕ φαινεται πιο σταθερο γιατι φαινεται ειναι πιο συμβατο (μαλλον infineon, σε  ινφονεον dslam) και κραταει καλυτερα, απλα με το Asus επειδη δεν ειναι συμβατο δειχνει το προβλημα
> ...


Η γραμμη μου κομπλε ειναι γιατι ειχε ερθει και τεχνικος πριν εναμιση μηνα και ειπε πως δεν υπαρχει κανενα θεμα στην εγκατασταση του σπιτιου(επισης ολα τα τηλεφωνα ειναι φιλτραρισμενα) που υποτιθετε οτι ειχαμε προβλημα με το internet αλλα ηταν προβλημα της γειτονιας...
Αυτο το espn που το βρισκω να το κανω enable? Μπας και βοηθησει αλλιως θα γυρισω παλι στο zte.

----------


## babis3g

> Η γραμμη μου κομπλε ειναι γιατι ειχε ερθει και τεχνικος πριν εναμιση μηνα και ειπε πως δεν υπαρχει κανενα θεμα στην εγκατασταση του σπιτιου(επισης ολα τα τηλεφωνα ειναι φιλτραρισμενα) που υποτιθετε οτι ειχαμε προβλημα με το internet αλλα ηταν προβλημα της γειτονιας...
> Αυτο το espn που το βρισκω να το κανω enable? Μπας και βοηθησει αλλιως θα γυρισω παλι στο zte.


τοτε εχει θεμα η περιοχη αφου εισαι σιγουρος οτι στο σπιτι ειναι ολα ενταξει, αλλα πολλα συμβαινουν σε ενα και μισο χρονο, παρε τηλεφωνο τον παροχο ... το esnp θα το βρεις στο administration > dsl settings, αλλα δεν νομιω να βοηθησει με τοσο θορυβο

- - - Updated - - -

Αν εχετε την τελευταια beta αναφερουν και αλλοι οτι οτι το snr πεφτει μετα απο μερικες ωρες, αρα καποιο θεμα στο τελευτααιο λογισμικο
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...e=en-us&page=2
Ναι δεν ειναι με το ac 56 αλλα καποιες φορες επειδη ειναι ιδια menu, ισχυει το ιδιο για ολα τα μοντελα τους
(εγω μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω θεμα)

- - - Updated - - -

@ Sagnol
βαλε ενα usb και μετα πηγαινε στο feedback και στο Enable DSL Line Diagnostic και βαλε το να γραψει ασ πουμε 12 ωρες ή οσοσ νομισεις χρειαζεται οταν αρχισει το προβλημα, πχ 24 ωρες
οταν τελειωσει θα στειλει τα αποτελεσματα μονο του, οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να εχεις καποιο pc ανοιχτο μονο το modem

----------


## Sagnol

Εστειλα μυνημα στην ASUS μου απαντησανε να αλλαξω channel να κανω update κτλπ δεν αλλαξε κατι και στις default ρυθμισεις να το αφησω χωρις να πειραξω snr κτλπ μετα απο κανα 12-20 ωρες θα κανει αποσυνδεση και θα θελει ρεσετ για να πιασει internet...

http://www.mediafire.com/file/aaq9kij1dno2m9t/TCC.rar
εδω ειναι ενα το txt που εκανε το diagnostics μεχρι την στιγμη που σταματησα να πιανω νετ...

----------


## babis3g

το εστειλες σε αυτους το diagnostics? και το ειδαν?
Παντως στο τελευταιο λογισμικο φαινεται λιγο πιο αδυνατο στα dsl drivers αν η γραμμη εχει εστω και λιγο θορυβο ναι οντως ριχνει το snr λιγο πιο ευκολα και σε εμενα, τους ειπα, και θα δουμε στο επομενο

----------


## Sagnol

Ακομη δε το ειδαν το diagnostics , τωρα θα συνδεσω το zte και θα το παρακολουθησω μπας και φτεει η περιοχη μου για τις αποσυνδεσεις γιατι σημερα ειδικα εχω παρα πολλες.
Παντως στο dsl log που πηγα το snr μια παει στα 8 μια στα 6.1 μια στα 4 μου φενεται πολυ περιεργο..

----------


## jimakos234

Καλησπερα και παλι στην παρεα. Εχοντας το ρουτερακι αυτο περιπου 2 χρονια τωρα, αν εξαιρεσουμε καποια μικροθεματακια κατα καιρους, ειμαι ικανοποιημενος.  Με πηραν απο wind γιατι η γραμμη μου - περιοχη (Ζωγραφου) - υποστηριζει οπτικη ινα, και ενω ημουν ετοιμος να γυρισω σε VDSL, επελεξα την νεα τεχνολογια + με κατι προσφορες και τετοια που μου ειπαν. Η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης. Μου ειπαν ολα τζαμπε, νεο ρουτερ, τελη κλπ. Τι ρουτερ  θα μου δωσουν, και αν ειναι το Asus μας καλυτερο και κατα ποσο μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει σαν αντικαταστατης αυτου (ειναι VDSL το Αsus και δεν ξερω αν υποστηριζει οπτικη ινα).

----------


## babis3g

To Asus υποστηριζει το πακετο 100mbps vdsl vectoring (fttc) ... μονο σε αυτη τη περιπτωση θα δουλεψει
η ταχυτητα 200 mbps που μπορει να πιασει μεσω 30a profile δεν κανει για εμας εδω γιατι δεν θα δουλεψουν τετοιο profile οι παροχοι μας
Τωρα αν ειναι καλυτερο εξαρταται την αποσταση, ασυρματο και ισως τις ρυθμισεις αν εχει πιο πολλες απο το modem που θα δωσει ο παροχος

Αν παρεις τα 200 mbps δεν θα κανει γιατι δεν εχει το 35b profile, θελει agora αλλο modem

Αν παρεις καθαρη οπτικη ινα fttp / ftth οχι δεν κανει καθολου, πρεπει να βαλεις επανω to modem παροχου

Kαια στις 3 περιπτωσεις ο παροχος θα σου δωσει αναλογο
Στις 2 τελευταιες περιπτωσεις μπορεις να το κανει σκετο router πισω απο το modem παροχου αν νομιζεις οτι εχει καλυτερες ρυθμισεις και ασυρματο

----------


## jimakos234

50 οπτικη ινα , δεν εχουν ακομα 100/200 με ενημερωσαν στο τηλεφωνο. Λογικα θα το κουμπωσω πανω στου παροχου τοτε, γιατι το εχω ρυθμισει με QOS λογω αρκετων wifi συσκευων. Δεν ρωτησα τι θα μου δωσουν (fttp/ ftth /fttc και τι προφιλ), θα τους ρωτησω την επομενη φορα τηλεφωνικα. Αρα απο οτι καταλαβα δεν κανει ανεξαρτητο, θελει το ρουτερ του παροχου.

----------


## babis3g

με πακετο επισης 50 οπτικη ινα ειναι οκ, δηλαδη το απλο vdsl, τωρα κατα ποσο θα ειναι καλυτερο εξαρταται την αποσταση, αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα, το βαζεις επανω και δοκιμαζεις και κρατας αυτο που θα σου δωσει ο παροχος εφεδρικο

----------


## BruceGr

Και σε εμένα το ίδιο κάνει, αν το βάλω 3 SNR πάει στο 3 SNR περίπου και δεν πέφτει 3 μονάδες. Αν το βάλω 5 SNR πάει στο 5 SNR κτλ. ASUS DSL-AC56U Firmware : 1.1.2.2_36-g54dab11. Μόλις πήρα το router και κάνω δοκιμές με το firmware που είχε επάνω. Σε λίγο θα περάσω και την τελευταία stable (όχι beta) να κάνω δοκιμές. Πάντως με 5 SNR (8 default) μου πήγε την γραμμή στα 49300 απο 43000 και φαίνεται stable. (50 VDSL Forthnet απο Α/Κ, όχι απο K/V.) Με της Forthnet το router Technicolor TG589vn στις αρχές ήμουν 43000 και εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες έπεσα στα 40000. Μέχρι στιγμής οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις απο το router (αν και το έχω λιγότερο απο 12 ώρες) είναι εξαιρετικές.

----------


## Sagnol

Να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με τα ρουτερς της Asus
Βλεπω πως ειπαρχουνε τα DSL και τα RT
Στα RT υπαρχουνε custom firmwares κτλπ γιατι ψαχνω custom firmware για το dsl ac56u και δεν βρισκω ενω στο RT ac56u υπαρχει...
Ποια η διαφορα του RT με το DSL?
Και τα 2 ρουτερς δν ειναι? συνδεετε και ασυρματα και με καλωδιο και περνουνε και την γραμμη τηλεφωνου πανω ετσι?

----------


## cca

> Να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με τα ρουτερς της Asus
> Βλεπω πως ειπαρχουνε τα DSL και τα RT
> Στα RT υπαρχουνε custom firmwares κτλπ γιατι ψαχνω custom firmware για το dsl ac56u και δεν βρισκω ενω στο RT ac56u υπαρχει...
> Ποια η διαφορα του RT με το DSL?
> Και τα 2 ρουτερς δν ειναι? συνδεετε και ασυρματα και με καλωδιο και περνουνε και την γραμμη τηλεφωνου πανω ετσι?


Τα μοντέλα DSL είναι Modem/Routers, τα RT είναι σκέτα routers, δεν έχουν κανέναν κομμάτι Modem και απαιτείται ξεχωριστό modem ή άλλη συσκευή που παρέχει την πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο (πχ Cable Modem, Optical, 4G dongle, κλπ κλπ.).

----------


## leoin

Τα DSL είναι modem router, το RT είναι μόνο router. Στα πρώτα δεν έχει custom firmware λογικά για λόγους ασφαλείας.

Ο φίλος cca πιο αναλυτικός και με πρόλαβε  :Razz:

----------


## Sagnol

> Τα μοντέλα DSL είναι Modem/Routers, τα RT είναι σκέτα routers, δεν έχουν κανέναν κομμάτι Modem και απαιτείται ξεχωριστό modem ή άλλη συσκευή που παρέχει την πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο (πχ Cable Modem, Optical, 4G dongle, κλπ κλπ.).


Αααα μαλιστα!
Εμενα η vodafone μου εδωσε ενα ZTE ZXHN H108N V2.5 οταν εκανα την συνδεση, αν παρω ενα Asus RT απλα το κουμπωνω πανω σε αυτο και δουλευει?

----------


## cca

> Αααα μαλιστα!
> Εμενα η vodafone μου εδωσε ενα ZTE ZXHN H108N V2.5 οταν εκανα την συνδεση, αν παρω ενα Asus RT απλα το κουμπωνω πανω σε αυτο και δουλευει?


Γίνεται, αρκεί να μπεί το ZTE σε Bridge Mode. Δε γνωρίζω σχετικά για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο, μπορείς να ψάξεις σε σχετικό νήμα που νομίζω υπάρχει για το μοντέλο αυτό.

----------


## Sagnol

> Γίνεται, αρκεί να μπεί το ZTE σε Bridge Mode. Δε γνωρίζω σχετικά για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο, μπορείς να ψάξεις σε σχετικό νήμα που νομίζω υπάρχει για το μοντέλο αυτό.


Ωραια καταλαβα, το εψαχνα αυτο με το bridge και βλεπω πως εχουν κλειδωμενη την επιλογη απο HSI να παω σε custom επιλογη...
Οπως και να εχει μετα αν εχω αυτο τα παντα τα συνδεω σε αυτο για να εχω και το bandwidth limit και το snr setting με δικια μου επιλογη? πχ pc , ps4 , smartphones ολα πανω σε αυτο θα πηγενουνε και οχι στο modem που ειναι συνδεμενο ετσι.
Η αν συνδεοντε στο αλλο θα τα βλεπει και αυτο οτι ειναι μεσα στο δικτυο?

----------


## sifario

Γεια σας παιδια νεος κατοχος του royter και οι πρωτες εντυπωσεις ειναι εξαιρετικες αν και δεν ξερω πολλα.Εχω vdsl wind 50 και παιρνω απο Α/Κ.Πριν ειχα το zte  h168n και κατεβαζα με 28-30mpbs.Φωναξα τελοςπαντων τεχνικο της wind kαι μου ειπε στην πολυκατοικια φτανουν 39 και στο σπιτι 28.Μου ειπε εχει προβλημα η καθετη καλωδιωση της μπριζας.Εφερα ηλεκτρολογο αλλαξα το καλωδιο με utp το αποτελεσμα το ιδιο επιανα 28 με 30.Χθες αγορασα το asus μετα απο πολυ κοπο συνδεθηκα λογω password της wind και ειδα οτι πιανω γυρω 30 με 32.Τωρα στο θεμα μας απο το router αλλαξα το snr στο 4 και πηγε 4 απο 6 που ηταν της wind.Toτε επιασα γυρω στα 35.Μετα  ξανα αλλαξα το snr στο 2 και πηγε 2,6 και εκανα stable το espn και εχω sta 38.Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι πρωτον το snr οταν το αλλαζω π.χ sto 2 πηγαινει 2 το λεω γιατι πιο πανω ειχε διαφορετικη επεξηγηση και δευτερον θελω να με πειτε αν εκανα καλες ρυθμισεις γιατι ετσι οπως ειμαι απο τα 28 πηγα στα 38 εννοω μη εκανα καμια βλακεια

----------


## babis3g

Eγω ξερω οτι περιπου ειναι μια μοναδα στο stability adjustment, μια μονδα στο snr, αλλα δεν εχω vdsl
Oπως τα εχεις, αν σου κανει αποσυνδεσεις, αργο internet, buffering κλπ, μαλλον ειναι οκ
Αν σου κανει προβλημα τοτε αρχιζεις να ανεβαζεις μια μια μοναδα μεχρι να βρει σταθερη γραμμη
παραδειγμα αν εχεις στο stability 2, τοτε το βαζεις στο 3, αν παλι θεμα στο 4 κλπ μεχρι να βρει σταθερη γραμμη

----------


## sifario

ok θα το παρακολουθησω και θα δω.Παντως οπως και να χει δεν πιστευα οτι θα ανεβω γυρω στα 8 mpbs με τη αλλαγη του router

----------


## BruceGr

> Eγω ξερω οτι περιπου ειναι μια μοναδα στο stability adjustment, μια μονδα στο snr, αλλα δεν εχω vdsl
> Oπως τα εχεις, αν σου κανει αποσυνδεσεις, αργο internet, buffering κλπ, μαλλον ειναι οκ
> Αν σου κανει προβλημα τοτε αρχιζεις να ανεβαζεις μια μια μοναδα μεχρι να βρει σταθερη γραμμη
> παραδειγμα αν εχεις στο stability 2, τοτε το βαζεις στο 3, αν παλι θεμα στο 4 κλπ μεχρι να βρει σταθερη γραμμη


babis3g τελικά το έψαξα και είναι όπως το λες στο ADSL και όπως το λέμε στο VDSL.

----------


## manosvitacar

εγώ σε vdsl ote το έβαλα στο 6 και αρχικά κλείδωνε 6,7 μετά από μερικές μέρες έχει ανέβει στο 8,5 γιατί έγινε αυτό ξέρουμε ?

----------


## babis3g

γιατι βρηκε θορυβο και ανεβηκε το snr, αν η ταχυτητα ειναι ιδια ειναι καλο αυτο
Αν χαμηλωσε η ταχυτητα ισως το dla να ενεργοποιηθηκε

----------


## manosvitacar

η ταχύτητα δεν άλλαξε παραμένει ίδια .

- - - Updated - - -

να ρωτήσω γιατί όταν βάζω 20mhz η ταχύτητα στο mac πέφτει τουλάχιστον 50% κάτω ?

----------


## babis3g

Ναι και σε εμενα καποιες φορες αν παω στο 20mhz χαμηλωνει στα 144-150, δεν ξερω σιγουρα, κανε του ενα reboot

----------


## manosvitacar

roboot στο mac εννοείς η στο ρουτερ?αν το έχω μόνιμα μόνο στα 40 θα έχω πρόβλημα στο wifi ?

----------


## babis3g

εννοω reboot το modem, για το mac κοιτας την καρτα δικτυου τις ρυθμισεις του ... λογικα δεν πρεπει να εχει προβλημα ουτε στο 20 ουτε στο 40 οποτε στο 20 που χαμηλωνει η ταχυτητα μπορει να φταιει καποιο αλλο pc που δεν ειναι η καρτα ρυθμισμενη στα 300?

----------


## manosvitacar

Ok σε ευχαριστώ .

----------


## babis3g

στη βιασυνη μου πριν ... τι θελω να πω ... αν καποιο pc ειναι στα 150 νομιζω μπορει να επιρεασει και το modem να κλειδωσει εκει, τωρα δεν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι θεμα στο modem, δοκιμασε το wirelss mode μονο στο n αντι για auto (αλλα ετσι παλιες g συσκευες μπορει να μην κλειδωνουν)

----------


## manosvitacar

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ θα κάνω μερικές δοκιμές .

----------


## kostasa1

μόλις μπήκε πως σας φαίνεται,κατεβάζω με 45,5 επιτελούς από 8 πριν :Clap:

----------


## Diagrafeas

> μόλις μπήκε πως σας φαίνεται,κατεβάζω με 45,5 επιτελούς από 8 πριν


Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις μια photo απο το spectrum να δώ πώς το επηρέασε του Vectoring;

----------


## kostasa1

θυμισε μου πως το κανεις μονο

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## Diagrafeas

> θυμισε μου πως το κανεις μονο
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Ευχαριστώ.
Πάντως βλέπω ότι έχεις πρόβλημα χαμηλά, μάλλον γιαυτό έπιανες μόνο 8Mbps πριν γιατί ψηλά είσαι πολύ καλά.

Βλέπω επίσης ότι ξεκινάς να χρησιμοποιείς συχνότητες πιο χαμηλά απ'ότι εγώ, έχεις VOIP;

----------


## manosvitacar

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά ,φίλος θέλει να αγοράσει το συγκεκριμένα ρουτερ έχει cosmote tv μέσο Ίντερνετ θα δουλεύει και σε αυτό το ρουτερ ?

----------


## babis3g

χρονια πολλα, ναι με οτε εχει αναφερθει οτι παιζει, οι ρυθμισεις εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...8&d=1463759281
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1463759282
Παλιες αλλα περιπου το ιδιο ειναι με τα καινουρια λογισμικα
αν ειναι adsl αλλαζει το vlan id σε vpi/vci 8/35

----------


## kostasa1

οχι δεν εχω voip

----------


## manosvitacar

> χρονια πολλα, ναι με οτε εχει αναφερθει οτι παιζει, οι ρυθμισεις εδω
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...8&d=1463759281
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1463759282
> Παλιες αλλα περιπου το ιδιο ειναι με τα καινουρια λογισμικα
> αν ειναι adsl αλλαζει το vlan id σε vpi/vci 8/35


Ευχαριστώ

- - - Updated - - -

δόθηκε update 1.1.2.3_473 .

----------


## SlotKiller

Καλημερα και Χρόνια Πολλα,

Εχω ενα tplink 8960n στη γραμμη, αλλα επειδη θελω να κανω αμεσα αναβαθμιση σε ac θα τσιμπισω ενα ac της asus.
Εχω adsl 24 cosmote, στα 16 με πειραγμενο snr 6 (δεν αναβαθμιστηκε ακομα το ΚΑΦΑΟ), και για να μην μαζευω πολλες συσκευες λεω να παρω με εσωτερικο modem και καταληγω μαλλον στο ac56u. (ξερω οτι μπορει να πεσει λιγο ο συγχρονισμος)

Σκεφτομουν πολυ σοβαρα το ac68, αλλα με προβληματιζει το οτι ειναι αρκετα παλια συσκευη. Το επιπλεον κοστος ειναι καπου 45 ευρω.
Επισης σκεφτομουν το ac55u λογω εξωτερικων κεραιων (στα ιδια χρηματα με το ac56u), αλλα αν καταλαβα καλα, το ac56 ειναι καλυτερο (?)

babis3g τι συμβουλευεις?

----------


## babis3g

Πιστευω το ac55 απο το ac56 θα ειναι λιγο καλυτερο γιατι μπορει να γυρισεις τις κεραιες αν δεν πιανει καλα, αν σε ενδιαφερει πιο πολυ το ασυρματο...
το ac68 ειναι παλιο αλλα μολις χτες βγηκε καινουριο λογισμικο με wifi guest band limit οπως πλεον και τα αλλα 2 που ανεφερες

βασικες διαφορες
ac68
aiprotection, adaptive qos, traffic analyzer, 1900 ac, 800 mhz processor / 256 ddr2 ram, 1 usb 3:0

ac55
aiprotection, 2 usb 2:0, 750 mhz / 128 ddr3 ram, ac1200, αλλα μπορεις να το βρεις περιπου στα 100 ευρω

Τωρα τι να σου πω? Θα δεις τι χρειαζεσαι πχ πιο γρηγορα ασυρματο? το adaptive qos? το usb? και τα 3 με τη μνημη που εχουν ddr3 θα σηκωσουν πολλες συσκευες
Nαι υπαρχει περιπτωση & μπορει να δεις ενα πιο χαμηλο κλειδωμα που αν πειραξεις το snr μπορει να σου κανει θεμα ΑΝ εχει θορυβο η γραμμη και να παιδευεσαι να το φερεις στη ιδια ταχυτητα παροχου ή πιο χαμηλη για σταθεροτητα ... δες να μαζεθει πολλα λαθη με το defalt snr με αυτο το modem που εχεις

----------


## SlotKiller

Επισυνάπτω το report του tplink.
Τώρα βλεπω ότι εχει 7,6 snr. Παλαιοτερα που το ειχα ρυθμισει νομιζω ότι συγχρονιζε στα 6.
Τα crc ποια είναι? Παντως συγχρονισμο εχει 23 μερες.

Στο ac68 μου αρεσει πολύ το wifi και το adaptive qos, για το οποιο θα ηθελα να μου πεις κατά ποσο δουλευει καλα στην πραξη.
Κατεβαζει δλδ full το torrent και όταν παιρνει request για stream ή http(s) κοβει σημαντικα το torrent και δουλευουν οι υπολοιποι καλα?

Από την άλλη το σκέφτομαι πολύ γιατί είναι κοντα στα διπλά χρήματα! (τιμη χωμα για τα 55/56) 

Τελος, το λειτουργικο τους αυτων των 3ων είναι ιδιο? (απλα εχουν +/- καποιες εξτρα δυνατότητες?)

----------


## babis3g

τα crc ειναι τα super frames (88665) που ειναι καλα για 23 μερες, αλλα με τα asus να αναμενεις λιγο πιο πανω που αν δεν σου κανουν προβλημα δεν το πειραζεις
Τωρα απο κλειδωμα πιστευω ενα ελαχιστο ποιο κατω

το adaptive qos απο παλιες αναφορες στο αναλογο topic του dsl 68 πιο πισω posts λενε οτι ηταν οκ (κανονιζει αυτο μονο του την προτεραιοτητα) δεν εχω πλεον αυτο το μοντελο, εφυγε απο κεραυνο
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1010933/

οι διαφορες των 3 ειναι εδω

βασικες διαφορες



> ac68
> aiprotection, adaptive qos, bandwidth monitor, traffic analyzer, 1900 ac, 800 mhz processor / 256 ddr2 ram, 1 usb 3:0, wifi broadcom, δειχνει πιο αναλυτικα τους clients στο network map
> 
> ac55
> aiprotection, 2 usb 2:0, 750 mhz / 128 ddr3 ram, ac1200, wifi chipset mediatek
> 
> ac 56
> aiprotection, 2 usb 2:0, 750 mhz, 256 ddr3 ram, ac1200 wifi chipset mediatek


και τα 3 xdsl chipset mediatek, snr tweak, ιδια menu asuswrt, ιδιες ρυθμισεις

εγω προτιμω αλλο πλην του ac68, γιατι αν πειραξουμε μερικες ρυθμισεις, dhcp, switch control, qos, ipv6 κλπ κανει ολο το modem επανακινηση (το ειχα, ενω τα αλλα 2 οχι) ... τοτε που το δοκιμαζα και τα πειραζα συνεχεια  ηταν θεμα για εμενα (αλλα σε μερικους μια φορα και τοσο που θα πειραξουν αυτες τις ρυθμισεις δεν νομιζω να ειναι θεμα)

επισης εγω αν αγοραζα καποιο θα πηγαινα για τα πιο φτηνα, μαλλον το dsl 55 με εξωτερικες κεραιες γιατι κανενα απο τα 3 δεν θα παιξει μελλοντικο 200 mbps αν ειναι απο 35b profile ... αλλα γουστα ειναι αυτα

----------


## SlotKiller

Επειδη ειμαι ετοιμος για ολοκληρωση παρεγγελειας στο dsl-ac56u μπορει καποιος κατοχος να μου πει ταχυτητα wifi στα 2.4 & 5 στην πραξη?
Ειναι περιπου ~70mbps και ~230mbps αντιστοιχα? Σταθερα?
Για εσωτερικες μεταφορες καποιας wifi συσκευης με lan συσκευης οπως πχ NAS.

Εχω ζαλιστει απο το διαβασμα, ολοι δυστυχως στο εξωτερικο για το  RT μοντελο γραφουν.

babis καταληγω σε αυτο γιατι με βολευει το μεγεθος και ειδα τις πλακετες και των 2 στο youtube και η πλαστιγκα γερνει πολυ προς το 56.

----------


## babis3g

εγω ειχα μετρησει γυρω στα 30-90 mbps (σε αυτα τα ορια επαιζε) στα 2.4 με το netstress και την απλη συνδεση pc, modem, 2o pc στο dsl 52, αλλα μπορει να εξαρταται τις καρτες, η μια ηταν μια παλια του 2009 wifi dell mini card
Για nas δεν ξερω, τι εννοεις lan, wifi? το nas μεσω usb γινεται συνδεση, τα asus δεν υποστηριζουν lan transfers εκτος αν βρεις εσυ κοπλο, τωρα σε ασυρματο δεν ξερω δεν εχω nas

----------


## SlotKiller

Εννοω το εξεις απλο:
"Surface Pro 3" -- ac 866 -- > "ASUS DSL-AC56U" < -- UTP CAT 5e -- "Synology J215"

εννοειτε οτι ενα σταθερο με lan πανω στο asus πιανει τουλαχιστον 500mbps οταν τραβαει απ το synology. (μην ψαχνεις εκει το bottleneck)

edit: "τα asus δεν υποστηριζουν lan transfers εκτος αν βρεις εσυ κοπλο" <---- εδω σε εχω χασει εντελως. Τι εννοεις? Οι 4 ethernet δεν ειναι switch?

Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω το 8960 και ενα gigabit 5-port switch. Ολες οι θυρες γεματες (9 στο συνολο, οι 2 ειναι interconnect φυσικα). Αυτο ειναι το lan του σπιτιου μου.
Σκοπευω να βαλω το ac56u στη θεση του 8960.

edit2: Βρηκα αυτο https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...53#post5946353 και νομιζω οτι καταλαβα τι εννοεις. Οι θυρες lan ειναι απομωνομενες? (isolated), δεν υπαρχει επιλογη να ειναι σε κοινο δικτυο? Μηπως εχει διαφορετικα vlan για καθε θυρα? Ειναι δυνατον να μην μπορεις να τα αλλαξεις σε κοινο ολα???

- - - Updated - - -

Σε αυτο το thread γραφουν για διαφορα asus με αυτο το προβλημα. https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...Language=en-us

Καποιος αναφερει οτι το ελυσε ετσι: "At first I thought the pb was due to Teredo « Tunneling IPv6, but then I've solved the pb by only configuring the firewall on each PC thas was not authorizing IP traffic on my subnet (zone was not configured as safe zone for lan traffic)."

Μπορει καποιος να επιβεβαιωσει? Δυστυχως δεν ειχα και δεν εχω asus router ακομα και δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει καποιος emulaton online. Ακυρο, τον windows firewall εννοουσε, προφανως ειχε σεταρει το lan connection public.

Σχετικα με vlan μπορειτε να δειτε εδω: https://www.snbforums.com/threads/fo...t-ac68u.18969/ αλλα μαλλον δεν ειναι το προβλημα τα vlans.

----------


## babis3g

δεν ξερω με αυτες τις συσκευες (synology) δεν τις δοκιμασα ποτε ...




> τα asus δεν υποστηριζουν lan transfers εκτος αν βρεις εσυ κοπλο


εννοω οτι οτιδηποτε printer ή hard drive υποστηριζεται συνδεση με σω usb μονο, εκτος αν καποιος καταφερει με δικο του κολπο να το κανει να δουλεψει με lan
οχι τα asus δεν υποστηριζουν vlan, ενα απλο switch εχουν
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzT14zYY9d8

----------


## SlotKiller

Χθες καηκα στο ψαξιμο μετα την κουβεντα μας.
Απ'οτι καταλαβα ολα τα "προβληματα" ειναι απο λαθος του χρηστη ή προβληματικο hardware/firmware.
Δεν τιθετε θεμα isolation στις lan. Τωρα αυτο που ελεγε το παιδι στο παρελθον για τον Lan printer ειναι περιεργο και δεν εχει λογικη. Τλπ.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι μετα απο τοσο ψαξιμο βρηκα ενα comment στο amazon που ελεγε για το AC:
230mbps στα 3/4 μετρα, 50 mbps στα 7 μετρα, τιποτα σε 10μ με ενα τοιχο.

Αυτο για μενα ειναι no go... δεν φανταζομουν οτι μεσα στον ιδιο χωρο θα ημουν πχ στον καναπε (3-4μ) ή στην κουζινα (6-7μ) (απο το ρουτερ) και να μην πιανει τα 230 που ειναι το μεγιστο του.

Απο την μια θελω το μοντεμ/ρουτερ κοματι της asus γιατι εχω διαβασει πολυ καλες επιδοσεις αλλα ξεκινησα την αλλαγη για ενα αποδεκτο AC upgrade.
Σκεφτομαι ενα μεταχειρισμενο dsl-ac68u απο amazon καπου 115 ή ενα Linksys ea7500 που ειναι και mu-mimo.
Ειμαι αρκετα μπερδεμενος πλεον.

----------


## babis3g

Τι να σου πω, παντως τα asus εχουν απλο switch (no vlan id) vpn απλο (no multi multi rules) no ipv6 firewall, τα usb να αναμενεις γυσρω στα 9-16 mbps, και γενικα με το ασυρματο νομιζω δυσκολα θα φτασεις τα 300 mbps (αυτο εξαρταται απο πολλα, αποσταση, καρτες, λογισμικο κλπ)

- - - Updated - - -

και ξεχασα, ισως κατι σημαντικο, τα dsl ac56/52/55 δεν εχουν ακομα ipv6 firewall (ειπαν θα μπει αλλα μαλλον αργει γιατι το ειπαν πριν καιρο), το dsl ac68 νομιζω εχει

----------


## SlotKiller

Τωρα συνηδητοποιησα οτι το ac68u δεν εχει θυρα wan οπως τα 55/56.
Αν χρειαστει να κρατησω το 8960 ως modem και να παρει το routing το ac68u πως το στηνω; Οριζω μια lan ως wan? ή δεν το υποστηριζει καν αυτο;

Επισης διαβασα οτι το RT-AC66U_B2 ειναι ιδιο 68αρι (πιο οικονομικο).
Εχεις καποια αποψη για τα RT?

Επισης σκεφτομαι και το RT-AC58U (wave 2, snapdragon) καλη τιμη σε crazy sundays, αλλα 128 ram μονο & οχι καλη εικονα (wifo) στα πρωτα reviews που δεν ξερω αν εχουν διορθωθει σε επομενα firmwares

----------


## babis3g

> Οριζω μια lan ως wan? ή δεν το υποστηριζει καν αυτο;


ναι σωστα αλλα θα εχεις ενα lan λιγοτερο
στο dual wan οριζεις απο εκει 1 απο τις 4ς θυρες, και μετα στο wan>internet connection>συνηθως παει pppoe σαν wan transfer mode
στο αναλογο topic ειναι γραμμενα (πολυ πισω)

τα RT δεν ασχολουμαι γιατι πλεον ειναι τοσα πολλα που εχω χασει την μπαλα, εξαλου μιλαω μονο με την dsl team ... γενικα με τα περισσοτερα RT μπορεις να περασεις και 3ο λογισμικο, αναλογα το asus μοντελο (πχ merlin, ddwrt,openwrt, κλπ) που εχουν παραπανω ρυθμισεις (vpn, port forward κλπ) και ισως και λιγοτερα bugs, αλλα ξανα λεω δεν ξερω σε ποια, ποιο 3ο λογισμικο μπορει να περαστει

----------


## manosvitacar

Και μετά το νέο update το πρόβλημα στα 5Ghz παραμένει .

----------


## babis3g

> Και μετά το νέο update το πρόβλημα στα 5Ghz παραμένει .


το wifi προβλημα το κοβω να μενει για πολυ καιρο γιατι ειναι στα τελεαυταια λογισμικα καποιο διαστημα

στειλε feedback να αναφερεις το προβλημα, μπορεις να γραψεις στο comment box,  referred by babis3g και μου το λες να τους ενημερωσω

----------


## SlotKiller

Σε ποιο προβλημα αναφερεσαι manos?

----------


## manosvitacar

> Σε ποιο προβλημα αναφερεσαι manos?


Ότι δεν κρατάει την σύνδεση στα 5Ghz και μετά από λίγο την χάνει .

- - - Updated - - -




> το wifi προβλημα το κοβω να μενει για πολυ καιρο γιατι ειναι στα τελεαυταια λογισμικα καποιο διαστημα
> 
> στειλε feedback να αναφερεις το προβλημα, μπορεις να γραψεις στο comment box,  referred by babis3g και μου το λες να τους ενημερωσω


Οκ babis

----------


## manosvitacar

Απογοητευμένος από τη. asus κάθε νέο update είναι και πιο προβληματικό ,χθες μετά το update το WiFi γονάτισε δεν έπαιζε με τίποτα έκανα τα πάντα τελικά γύρισα πίσω στην προηγούμενη έκδοση και όλα έστρωσαν ,ήμαρτον  :Evil:

----------


## babis3g

ναι εχει θεμα σε αρκετους το ασυρματο με τα τελευταια λογισμικα

----------


## manosvitacar

Γιατί τόσο χάλια αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω υποτίθεται ότι τα update βελτιώνουν .

----------


## SiliconManC

> Απογοητευμένος από τη. asus κάθε νέο update είναι και πιο προβληματικό ,χθες μετά το update το WiFi γονάτισε δεν έπαιζε με τίποτα έκανα τα πάντα τελικά γύρισα πίσω στην προηγούμενη έκδοση και όλα έστρωσαν ,ήμαρτον


Μανο ποια έκδοση έβαλες;

----------


## manosvitacar

> Μανο ποια έκδοση έβαλες;


Την τελευταία Version 1.1.2.3_473

----------


## babis3g

Γιατι αλλαξε η mediatek τα wifi drivers και η Αsus δεν το ξερει ή δεν μπορουν να βρουν τι φταιει , γιατι αν ηξεραν τι γινετε θα το ειχαν φτιαξει
Ισως να εχει προβλημα το cpu στα τελεαυται λογισμικα και να μην σηκωνει και τα 2 ασυρματα, γιατι αν κλεισω τις μια απο τις δυο μπαντες εγω δεν εχω θεμα
Δεν ξερω επλιζω να το βρουν αργοτερα
Στελνετε feedback να δουνε οτι ειναι πολλοι με αυτο το θεμα ... μπορειτε να βαλετε στο commend box ... referred by babis3g

----------


## gacp

Πάντως αυτό το θέμα των 5ghz έχει περάσει όχι μόνο στα λογισμικά της asus αλλά και στα merlin και στο xwrt-merlin (για το R7000).
Το debugging τείνει να δείχνει ότι θέμα μάλλον έχει να κάνει με την τρόπο που λειτουργεί το auto στην επιλογή καναλιού στα 5ghz.
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει να κάνει με κάποιες συχνότητες των 5ghz που χρησιμοποιούνται σε USA και όχι σε EURO. Ετσι το fw μπορεί κατα το auto scan να επιλέξει συχνότητα που δεν είναι EURO. ( ο κώδικας -sources- αφορά γενικά USA default)
Προσωρινό fix φαίνεται να είναι η επιλογή συγκεκριμένης συχνότητας και όχι στο  auto (ακόμη και στα 2,4ghz)  :One thumb up:

----------


## AngryFrankie

> Καλημέρα,
> θα ήθελα να εκφράσω και εγω τις απόψεις μου σχετικά με το DSL-AC56U που αγοράσα σε προσφορά λίγο πριν την πρωτοχρονιά.
> Είμαι με Forthnet VDSL καί μέχρι και σήμερα το μοντεμ δεν έχει κάνει αποσυνδέσεις απο την γραμμή. 
> Εχει σοβαρά προβλήματα όμως με to port forwarding. Ενω το Synology το βρήσκει σαν upnp compliant router και ενημερώνει για τις πόρτες που χρειάζεται, το μοντεμ δουλέυει για καμμιά ωρά περιπου σωστά και μετά τις κλείνει ολές. Ακόμα και αν τις βάλω μια μια στο virtual server/port forwarding. 
> Διαβασα καππου οτι φταίει το Hardware NAT, το απενεργοποίησα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. 
> Ο μόνος τρόπος να δουλέψει σωστά κάτι πίσω απο το μοντεμ, είναι να το βάλεις στο DMZ!!!!.
> 
> Ήλπιζα να άλλαζε κάτι με το Beta 1.1.0.9 firmware αλλά όταν παω να το αναβαθμίσω μου λέει invalid firmware και κανει reboot.
> 
> ...


Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει καποια λυση τελικα με το προβλημα του virtual server/port forwarding...Το feedback δεν βοηθησε γιατι η Asus με συνδεσε κανονικα στην πορτα της, σε αντιθεση με το router της... Ευχαριστω για οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια , αν ειναι εφικτη...

----------


## babis3g

τι προβλημα? δεν θυμαμαι, εχεις αναβαμθηση στο τελευταιο ή καποιο αλλο λογισμικο και να κανεις reset μετα?

----------


## AngryFrankie

Καλησπερα Μπαμπη. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν κανει port forwarding. Ειχες ασχοληθει εσυ ο ιδιος με το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα 2 χρονια πριν..!!! Τοτε το ειχε αναφερει ο χρηστης που παραθεσα το μηνυμα του και δεν βρηκατε λυση.. Δυο χρονια μετα , το προβλημα παραμενει..!!! Η asus μας γραφει κανονικα ( εννοω τo feedback ) και συνεχιζει να ονομαζει ρουτερ μια συσκευη που δεν κανει port forwarding...!!!Για να να μη σε κουρασω να σου πω οτι εχω κανει ολα τα παραπανω, ειμαι κατοχος της συσκευης 6 μηνες, αρα εχω δοκιμασει ολα τα firmwares και εχω κανει απειρα reboot και συνδιασμο ρυθμισεων που εχει καταντησει αιδια..!!! Φυσικα καθησα και διαβασα 49 σελιδες πριν κανω post.. Θα σε παρακαλουσα να με ενημερωσεις αν υπαρχει λυση και αν οχι καλυπτομαι για επιστροφη του προιοντος λογω ψευδων προδιαγραφων..?? Τελος θα ηθελα να σε ευχαριστησω εγω προσωπικα, γιατι μετα απο 50 σελιδες καταλαβα οτι εχεις καταντησει το helpdesk ενος ακριβου προιοντος μεν, με πολλα προβληματα δε.. Κριμα...

----------


## babis3g

Θυμασαι τα post εδω αν βρω παλια emails γιατι μαλλον τοτε θα τους ειχα ειδοποιησει? αλλα δεν αναφερουν αλλλοι φιλοι port forward προβλημα τελευταια .. αν δεν βρηκαν λυση απο το support δυσκολα, για ψευδες προδιαδραφες μαλλον θα κυνηγησεις την δουλεια με την ευρωπαικη ενημερωση του πολιτη ή κατι τετοιο (εδω ας ενημερωσουν αλλοι φιλοι) ... ειχε ενας αλλος φιλος ενα dsl-66 και κατεφυγε εκει και τελικα το γυρισε στο μαγαζι ασχτα πσο καιρο το ειχ

----------


## AngryFrankie

Ευχαριστω.. Καταλαβα...Παραιτουμαι λοιπον και το ξεφορτωνομαι...

----------


## babis3g

sorry αγαπητε, οπως ειπα να δεν σε βοηθησαν απο το support, μην περιμενεις πολλα, αλλα μπορω να βρω τα παλια email και να τους ξανα μιλησω, οτι γινονται παρπαονα και τα βλεπουν οι χρηστες κλπ ... επισης νομιζω θυμηκα, ευρωπαικος συνηγορος του πολιτη

----------


## AngryFrankie

Εχασα ηδη 6 μηνες υποστηριζοντας μια λαθος επιλογη και περιμενοντας firmwares που φτιαχνουν το ενα και χαλανε το αλλο... Και πρεπει να ειμαι συνεχεια στο Beta  για να δουλεψει και να ελπιζω... Και ολα αυτα για μια συσκευη που ειναι δυο περιπου χρονια στην αγορα... Αν ειναι να μας κανουν beta testers να υπαρχει ενημερωση και σαφος αναλογη τιμη αποκτησης..

----------


## babis3g

ναι εχεις δικιο, και αν εχεις και αλλες δουλειες καταλαβαινω ...
και εγω που δοκιμαζω καποτε δεν παει, πχ εχω να αναβαθμησω το dsl 88, dsl ac51 κατι καιρους, τωρα se ligo θα δοκιμασω σημερα το dsl 52, κανε αλλη μια προσπαθεια

----------


## AngryFrankie

Ειμαι ηδη στο τελευταιο firmware Μπαμπη και το εχω περασει 3 φορες... Φυσικα παντα με reboot... Δεν παιρνει καμια αλλαγη χωρις reboot.. Ημαρτον..!!! Τα reset εννοουνται ετσι... Και παλι φυσικα ξαναπερνοντας ολες τις ρυθμισεις χειροκινητα... Ετσι για να εχουμε το κεφαλι μας ησυχο ρε παιδι μου..!!! Σε καλυψα ή να συνεχισω..??  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

μια φορα θελεις reset, αν δεν βοηθησει εχει θεμα ... απο τις 8 pm σημερα που το εβαλα ηδη το περασες 3 φορες? αν και δεν νομιζω να βοηθησει αν ειναι τοσο μακροχρονιο το προβλημα με τοσα λογισμικα που περασες πριν, αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις

----------


## AngryFrankie

Με βαση την 6μηνη εμπειρια μου και οπως προειπες Μπαμπη το threat το παρακολουθουν χρηστες και ισως και υποψηφιοι αγοραστες του προιοντος θα μου επιτρεψεις να αναφερω τα εξης:

Σαν router, προσωπικα για μενα, δεν λειτουργει αν δεν κανει port forwarding. Δε με απασχολει ποσες wifi συσκευες μπορουν να συνδεθουν πανω του και μετα απο ποσα προβληματα και firmwares μπορει να γινει αυτο...

Σαν adsl2+/vdsl2 modem εχουμε παλι προβλημα και γελια μεχρι δακριων..!! Ειμαι κατοχος adsl2+ γραμμης με Snr margin καρφωμενο στα 6 ( συμφωνα με το ελαχιστο ασφαλες που οριζει η Forthenet ) και Line Attenuation 24.3 dB. Συμφωνα με τα εργαλεια του forum, θα επρεπε να κλειδωνω στα 18,5 Mbps και βρισκομαι θεωρητικα σε αποσταση 1700m.. Αγγουρια..!!! χαχαχαχα...!!!!
ΔΥΟ και το τονιζω modem της Forthnet κλειδωνουν, αναλογα την ωρα της μερας, απο 18 εως 18.8 Mbps χωρις αποσυνδεσεις... To Asus στα 15.5Mbps...!!! Και τωρα αρχιζουν τα γελια.. Υπαρχουν καποιοι παραμετροι μεσα που μπορει ο καθενας να πειραζει ωστε να κερδισει καποια σταθεροτητα στη γραμμη του αν ειναι ατυχος απο πλευρας θορυβου κτλ και καποιες που σε βοηθανε να κοροιδεψεις τη γραμμη σου προς οφελος της ταχυτητας.. Ως ανταλλαγμα χανεις απο σταθεροτητα και αρχιζουν οι αποσυνδεσεις αφου σκοπος αυτων των ρυ8μισεων ειναι να κοροιδεψουν το Snr margin , αρα λογικο να χαλας απο μονος σου την γραμμη... Μετα απο απειρο συνδιασμο ρυθμισεων και χασιμο χρονου καταφερα να κλειδωνω στα 18 Mbps με το ελαχιστο των αποσυνδεσεων, εαν και εφοσον το βαλω να κανει reboot 5 το πρωι ωστε να βρει οσο το δυνατο καθαρη γραμμη. Διαφορετικα 17Mpbs σκαρτα..!!! Επιση θα ηθελα να ενημερωσω οτι για οτιδηποτε αλλαγες κανετε κοροιδευοντας τη γραμμη σας, φαινονται στα logs και του παροχου σας.. Φαινονται ομως σαν σφαλμα της γραμμης,. Με αποτελεσμα να υπαρχει κινδυνος ο παροχος να σας περιορισει τη γραμμη λογο σφαλματων και αποσυνδεσεων...

Συνοψιζοντας η εμπειρια μου με αυτη τη συσκευη με διδαξε οτι η Asus μας εχει περασει για ινδιανους και μας πουλαει καθρευτακια..!!! Τιποτα απο τα παραπανω δεν δικαιολογει την υψηλη τιμη του προιοντος και δεν λεω σε σχεση με τον ανταγωνισμο αλλα ουτε καν σε σχεση με τον εξοπλισμο που μας προμηθευει ο παροχος. 

Για οσους λοιπον εκαναν δυστυχως την επιλογη να το αγορασουν, ευτυχως υπαρχει ο Μπαμπης που ειναι to the point και βοηθαει ακουραστα. Παντα βεβαια στα πλαισια των δυνατοτητων του προιοντος δεν ειναι και μαγος ο ανθρωπος...!!!

Με εκτιμηση 
Καρπουζης Δημητρης

----------


## babis3g

Θα συμφωνησω ... οτι αν καποιος ειναι τυχερος με την ρυθμιση του snr αν θελει modem για κερδος ταχυτητας
Τα περισσοτερα asus ειναι mediatek και δεν ταιριαζουν με καποιο συγκεκριμενο dslam παροχου, αρα σε μερικους μπορει να δουν ενα κλειδωμα πιο κατω (ειδικα σε adsl) οπως αναφερεις σωστα

Οποιος ψαχνει να μην χανει ποντο η γραμμη τοτε θα κοιταξει με τι αναλογο dslam παιζει ο παροχος και να παρει αναλογ xdsl chipset ... και αν εχει και snr tweak θα παει και πιο ψηλα (αλλα αναλογα την κατασταση γραμμης) και παλι αν αξιζει να δωσουν λεφτα για το οποιοδηποτε modem,  ΑΝ κερδισουν 1-3 mbps? 

Oμως ποσταρω γιατι ... η αλλαγη snr δεν ειναι παντα χρησιμη για κερδος ταχυτητας που φυσικα χαμηλωνοντας το snr κανει αποσταθεροποιησεις στις περισσοτερες γραμμες (εκτος αν κοντα ή ειναι τζι τζι) και αυτο ισχυει με ολα τα modem ... ειδικα αν δεν ταιριαζει με το dslam παροχου...

αλλα η αλλαγη snr ειναι χρησιμη και σε προβληματικη γραμμη...
η γραμμη μου ξαφνικα ανεβαζει λαθη και κανει αποσυνδεσεις
Ο παροχος εχει αλλαξει ζευγος καλωδιου, καινουριο καλωδιο απο το σπιτι στη κολωνα, φιλτρο στο dslam κλπ, παλι εχει θεμα, να μη στα πολυλογω, αντι να με κλειδωσουν απο τον παροχο, ζητησα εγω να ανεβασω το snr για σταθεροτητα ... και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος γιατι κανει καλη δουλεια, τουλαχιστον σε εμενα

Τωρα παλι συμφωνω οτι κατι φτιαχνουν και χαλαει κατι αλλο ... ετσι θα μεινουν και το λεω γιατι εχω asus στα 4 χρονια, το ιδιο βιολι ... το θεμα ειναι να μην κανει σε καποιον προβλημα για τις ρυθμισεις που το θελει (πχ η περιπτωση σου)

Δεν θα συμφωνησω οτι ειναι πανακριβο ... δεν ξερω τι τιμη το πηρες αλλα σε μερικα μαγαζια μπορει να βρεθει (προσφορα, και συνηθως το λεμε στα αναλογα topics) γυρω στα 100-120 ευρω και δεν θεωρω οτι ειναι ακριβο για μηχανημα με αλλαγη snr tweak (εστω και αν ειναι κοροιδια, αλλα δεν εχουν) giga lans, 2 usb, 750 mhz processor, 256 ddr3 ram, multi annex, beamforming wifi 2.4 / 5G, vdsl vectoring 100mbps για Ελλαδα (200mbps μεσω 30a rpofile, σπανια σε εξωτερικο) g.inp, telnet προσβαση, xdsl ρυθμισεις

Στα 150+ που το εχουν, οχι δεν αξιζει και το ειπα πριν πολλες φορες (και για τα αλλα asus μοντελα) και το λεω και τωρα ... αν το πηρες τοσο και δεν ειχες υπομονη για τυχον προσφορα, εχεις δικιο ... μην το παιρνετε σε αυτη τη τιμη, οχι που ειναι τελειως αχρηστο αλλα τα meditek ναι μεν ειναι καλα, ομως δεν ειναι και υλικα premium range για τετοια τιμη ... ασε που σε μερικες περιπτωσεις εδω τα δικα μας μαγαζια ειναι φαρμακειο, οντως εχουν και τα asus πανακριβα, αν εχουμε υπομονη να βγει κατι σε προσφορα, Κανονικη τιμη εξωτερικου)

----------


## AngryFrankie

Με καλυψες Μπαμπη. Ευχαριστω. Θα μπορουσες να μου προτεινεις καποιες συσκευες με Infineon chipset..??

----------


## babis3g

εχω καιρο να ασχοληθω με τα καινουρια modem, τα παλαια infeneon εχουν κλεισει και βγαινουν τα επομενα lantiq , σαν το draytek 2760 (αυτο εχει και αλλαγη snr μεσω telnet) tp link vr200 αν ακομα τα βρεις και σχεδον ολα τα fritzbox, netgear d7800

επισης αν βρεις κανα παλιο καλο infineon 585ν8, draytek 2700vg, netgear 1000, tp link 8970 v1, με ενα καλο σκετο router ειναι οτι πρεπει (γιατι ειναι παλια και αν βρεθουν θα εχουν θεματα ασφαλειας)

σε adsl tp link d20, d2 ... dgn 3500 με amod εχει ipv6 snr tweak και παροτι ειναι παλιο εχει ακομα υποστηριξη

δες εδω ενα παραδειγμα με φιλο που τα δοκιμασε σε παροχο πλην οτε
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...86#post5920486
ομως πριν παρεις κατι δωσε την ματια σου γιατι την σημερον ημερα που μερικα εχουν καμποσες ρυθμισεις, αρκετα, μπορει να εχουν αλλα προβληματα, οπως ειπα τουλαχιστον για τις ρυθμισεις που θελεις, να μην εχουν θεμα

----------


## manosvitacar

Πως διαβάζεται αυτό εδώ ?

----------


## babis3g

μαλλον εισαι σε 8a profile, ή σε εχουν σε 17a αλλα με καποιο περιορισμο

----------


## manosvitacar

> μαλλον εισαι σε 8a profile, ή σε εχουν σε 17a αλλα με καποιο περιορισμο


καλό είναι τώρα αυτό η κακό ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## babis3g

νομιζω για πιο σταθερη γραμμη καλο ειναι

----------


## manosvitacar

Οκ ευχαριστώ

----------


## 46vale

Πότε ξανά Asus και εξηγούμαι.Κάτοχος εδώ και 5 μήνες περίπου ενός DSL-AC56U και ενός DSL-N17U το πρώτο για την οικία και το δεύτερο για την επιχείρηση.Από την πρώτη στιγμή ήρθε η κρυάδα,αρχικά με την δυνατότητα WOL μέσω τοπικού δικτύου ή μέσω Internet.Όπως είπε ο Μπάμπης σε προηγούμενο post μετά από επικοινωνία που είχε με το support της Asus,είναι κάτι που το έχουν αποκλείσει για λόγους ασφαλείας.Θα μπορούσαν να μας δώσουν την δυνατότητα της ενεργοποίησης του WOL με μια προειδοποίηση και να κρίνουμε εμείς τι θα κάνουμε.Σ' αυτό το θέμα αρχικά βρήκα μια λύση με την σύνδεση μέσω Web interface από τον browser στο tablet και πηγαίνοντας στις ρυθμίσεις Network Tools - Wake on lan έβαζα την Mac της συσκευής που ήθελα να ενεργοποιήσω.Στην αρχή δούλεψε όμως πριν 3 μήνες περίπου σταμάτησε να δουλεύει στο DSL-N17U και πριν 1 μήνα και στο DSL-AC56U.Δοκίμασα και με την εφαρμογή της Asus "AiCloud" που στα plugins έχει τέτοια δυνατότητα αλλά τζίφος.Το πήρα απόφαση Asus και WOL με τίποτα.Η κρυάδα Νο 2 ήρθε με την συνεργασία του DSL-AC56U και ενός NAS τής Zyxel στην οικία.Στην αρχή τα πήγαιναν πολύ καλά και όλα δούλευαν ρολόι.Είχα ενεργοποίησει την λειτουργία ftp στο NAS και μπορούσα μέσω του DSL-N17U να συγχρονίζω κάποια αρχεία της επιχείρησης στο Nas της οικίας.Ξαφνικά και χωρίς να κάνω κάτι,χάθηκε αυτή η δυνατότητα.Όταν μπαίνω στις ρυθμίσεις του NAS για να ορίσω τα Ports μέσω των οποίων θα επικοινωνεί, μου εμφανίζει το μήνυμα "Can not set upnp port mapping".Η ρύθμιση upnp στο DSL-AC56U είναι ενεργοποιημένη.Επίσης παρατήρησα πως στον υπολογιστή όταν ανοίγω τον Explorer,αριστερά στο δέντρο όπου εμφανίζονται διάφοροι φάκελοι και συσκευές,υπάρχει και μια επιλογή που λέγεται "Δίκτυο".Εκεί παλαιότερα μου εμφάνιζε το NAS και επιλέγοντας το μπορούσα να περιηγηθώ στους φακέλους του.Τώρα έχει χαθεί αυτή η δυνατότητα.Βάζοντας το ZTE ZXHN H367N που δίνει η HOL όλα τα παραπάνω δουλεύουν κανονικά.Τα firmware που είχα ήταν τα τελευταία beta.Δοκίμασα προχθές τα τελευταία stable μήπως και στρώσουν αλλά δυστυχώς δεν υπήρχε κάποια βελτίωση.Είχα κάνει reset και στο NAS θεωρώντας ότι ίσως έφταιγε εκείνο αλλά ούτε και αυτό δούλεψε.Άλλωστε όπως είπα,με το ZTE δουλεύει η σύνδεση με το NAS.Έχει κάποιος καμιά ιδέα του τί μπορεί να συμβαίνει;Αλλιώς με βλέπω να ξανά γυρνάω στα  Router των providers.

----------


## babis3g

Τι να σου πω, συνεχεια πειραζουν τα λογισμικα και χαλαει κατι αλλο, εχεις δικιο ... αν εχεις χρονο, ξανα γραψε τους (αφου ειχες επικοινωνια μαζι τους) αλλα θελει υπομονη οπως το καταλαβα με 2 μοντελα που εχεις και τα 2 προβληματα

----------


## manosvitacar

Δοκίμασε κανεις το νέο update να μας πει εντυπώσεις .

----------


## bugs

To official που έχουν βγάλει 1.1.2.3_502-g2bdb05b μεγάλη πατάτα, χειρότερο lock στο dl πολλά crc errors και χάνει το 5g! Μάλλον θα γυρίσω πάλι στη beta 440 που πήγαινε ρολόι σε μένα...

----------


## manosvitacar

Κατάλαβα δεν το κουνάω ρούπι .

- - - Updated - - -




> To official που έχουν βγάλει 1.1.2.3_502-g2bdb05b μεγάλη πατάτα, χειρότερο lock στο dl πολλά crc errors και χάνει το 5g! Μάλλον θα γυρίσω πάλι στη beta 440 που πήγαινε ρολόι σε μένα...


Δουλεύει και το 5G σε αυτήν την beta ?

----------


## kostasa1

σε έμενα παντός δουλεύει μια χαρά vdsl έχω

----------


## manosvitacar

> σε έμενα παντός δουλεύει μια χαρά vdsl έχω


Το 5G?

----------


## kostasa1

μέχρι στιγμής μια χαρά και χωρίς reset

----------


## bugs

Στην 440 έπαιζε κανονικά το 5g και συγχρόνιζε και παραπάνω η γραμμή με αρκετά crc errors αλλά λόγω πουσαρίσματος της γραμμής αλλά όχι τόσα όσα βγάζει η τελευταία επίσημη έκδοση!
Πίσω στη παλιά και αναμένουμε νέα... αν και για το 5g μάλλον φταίει το ρουτερ και όχι τα firmware γιατί τόσο καιρό θα το είχαν διορθώσει το πρόβλημα!

----------


## babis3g

το 5G δοκιμαστε με το channel bandwidth στα 40 mhz

----------


## Raven84

Ξηλωσα το speedport w724v και το εβαλα πισω απο το AC56U μονο για VoIP γιατι δεν κραταγε σταθερο snr με τιποτα.Απο 13 επεφτε σε 3-4 και μου εριχνε το κλειδωμα στα 90000kbps

Το asus βραχος με snr παντα πανω απο 13 και με qos που το w724v απλα δεν ειχε....
Τα crc ειναι φυσιολογικα ;

----------


## panoc

Τα crc είναι πολύ καλά για fast path και 5 μέρες online.

----------


## babis3g

το καλο με το asus εχει το snr tweak, που εκτος στους τυχερους με πολυ καλη γραμμη ανεβαζει ταχυτητα, αλλα σε περιπτωσεις με προβληματικη γραμμη, αν ανεβασουμε το snr για σταθεροτητα κραταει καλα ... και εγω με το snr ρυθμισμενο πιο ψηλα, κραταει την προβληματικη γραμμη μου καλυτερα απο τα συμβατα ολα σε ενα (broadcom στη περιπτωση μου) ... τα σκετα παλια μονο adsl ειναι ενταξει

----------


## makal

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα 
Ειμαι κατοχος και εγω του ASUS DSL-AC56U και προσφατα έβαλα VDSL FORTHNET.
Υπαρχουν κάπου οι ρυθμισεις γιατι χρησιμοποιώ το wizard αλλα και Manual και δεν παιρνει IP?
Εβαλα και VDSLID 835 και 1102 τα ιδια.
Ειστε ευχαριστημένοι με το ROUTER σε VDSL fORTHNET?

----------


## kostasa1

ναι μια χαρα σε εμενα

----------


## makal

μήπως μπορεί καποιος να μου δειξει τις ρυθμισεις να δω που κανω λαθος ?

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά μετα απο τηλεφωνο στην FORTHNET επρεπε να βάλω στον ISP τον ΟΤΕ και οχι την FORTNET

----------


## giabritsos

ΕίχαCOSMOTE  30αρι fiber με 30 ευρώ εδώ και 5 μήνες και μόλις πήρα προσφορά για 50αρι στα 33 ευρώ ...δέχτηκα και σε μια ώρα με αναβάθμισαν κιόλας .
Να ρωτήσω τώρα επειδή έχω να μπω καιρό ..το τελευταίο λογισμικό πως τα Πάει στο 5gh WiFi ? Να αναβάθμιση η να μείνω στο παλιό και σταθερό ;

----------


## manosvitacar

Παλιό και σταθερό .

----------


## giabritsos

Θα κάνω αναβάθμιση και ένα reset στο τελευταίο firm γιατί για κάποιο λόγο μετά την αναβάθμιση σε 50αρα γραμμή δεν έχω Ίντερνετ .κπορει κάποιος να μου δώσει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις για COSMOTE vdsl 50?

----------


## SiliconManC

> Θα κάνω αναβάθμιση και ένα reset στο τελευταίο firm γιατί για κάποιο λόγο μετά την αναβάθμιση σε 50αρα γραμμή δεν έχω Ίντερνετ .κπορει κάποιος να μου δώσει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις για COSMOTE vdsl 50?


ptm
vlan id=835
vpi=8
VCl=35
UBR
pppoe llc
mtu=1492

και τα υπόλοιπα κατά τα γνωστά

----------


## giabritsos

Βρήκα κάποιες ρυθμίσεις μερικά ποστ πιο πριν που μου είχε δώσει ο Μπαμπης .τα πέρασα οκ πήρε Ίντερνετ και μετά από μερικές ώρες έχασε πάλι το Ίντερνετ .τωρα δεν είμαι σπίτι να δω τι γίνεται .θα στείλω μετά screenshots θα χρειαστώ λίγη βοήθεια γιατί είμαι άσχετος

----------


## babis3g

δες το dsl log ... dsl uptime ... αν παει στο 0:0:0:0 και μετραει απο το μηδεν ειναι κατι με την γραμμη ... κοιτας την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση φιλτρα πριζα klp για τυχον πρασινιλα απο υγρασια ή ανεβαζεις το stability adjusment για πιο σταθεροτητα

αν συνεχιζει να μετραει κανονικα πχ ειναι 2,3,4 μερες αλλα κανει μονο αποσυνδεσεις τοτε χανει ip .... στο wan > internet connection > κατω χαμηλα, internet detection βαλε το disable με οτε ... με αλλον παροχο δομιμασε enable με 0/4 

υπαρχει μια περιπτωση ολα να ειναι καλα ... και να χανει το ασυρματο μονο (αν εισαι συνεμενος μονο με wifi) θα το καλαλαβεις αν δεις το dsl log να εχει προβλημα, αν οχι τοτε κοιτα μηπως γινεται αποσυνδεση ασυρματη

----------


## manosvitacar

καλήμερα παρατηρώ ότι χωρίς να γίνει κάποιο redoot στο ρουτερ οι χρόνοι στα log μετά από κανένα 3ημερο μηδενίζουν είναι λογικό αυτό ?

----------


## babis3g

σε ποιο log? το system log? η στο dsl log (dsl uptime)

----------


## manosvitacar

στο dsl log

----------


## babis3g

Αν παει απο την αρχη 0:0:0:0 & γραφει απο την αρχη ...  τοτε η γραμμη σου εχει θεμα, καθαρα το xdsl κανει αποσυνδεση, ανεβασε στατιστικα, αν βοηθησουν

----------


## manosvitacar

Οκ ευχαριστώ

- - - Updated - - -

Πιστεύεις αν το βάλω το snr στο 10 θα είμαι οκ;

----------


## babis3g

δεν ξερω σιγουρα, παντως αν ανεβασεις το snr βοηθαει ... αν συνεχιζει, ισως να θελει κοιταγμα και η καλωδιωση του σπιτιου, τυχον φιλτρα πριζες αν εχουν πρασινιλα απο υγρασια κλπ

----------


## manosvitacar

σε ευχαριστώ babis .

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά μου

----------


## Snoo

Καλησπέρα, εχθές αγόρασα το συγκεκριμένο modem router ac56u. Τα ρύθμισα όλα οκ, έχω πρόβλημα όμως με την σύνδεση στο σταθερό pc. Δεν δίνει full τα Mpbs της γραμμής πάρα μόνο 2Mpbs το wifi στα κινητά δουλεύει κανονικά..

Δεν έχω κάνει qos ρυθμίσεις, αυτό συμβαίνει χωρίς να πειράξω τίποτα άλλο μόλις το έβγαλα από το κουτί του.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## babis3g

> σε ευχαριστώ babis .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά μου


εχεi πολλα λαθη στο upload ... μαλλον απο εκει παιζει η ζημια ... δοκιμασε να παιξεις με το upbo enable / disable ... ή δοκιμασε αλλη μαρκα vdsl/adsl φιλτρο αν κανει διαφορα

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα, εχθές αγόρασα το συγκεκριμένο modem router ac56u. Τα ρύθμισα όλα οκ, έχω πρόβλημα όμως με την σύνδεση στο σταθερό pc. Δεν δίνει full τα Mpbs της γραμμής πάρα μόνο 2Mpbs το wifi στα κινητά δουλεύει κανονικά..
> 
> Δεν έχω κάνει qos ρυθμίσεις, αυτό συμβαίνει χωρίς να πειράξω τίποτα άλλο μόλις το έβγαλα από το κουτί του.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων


το pc που εχει προβλημα ειναι με ασυρματο και αυτο? ΄η με καλωδιο?

----------


## Snoo

Καλησπέρα όχι το pc είναι με ethernet από Power line βέβαια, το οποίο καταλήγει σε ένα thomson Modem router το οποίο μετετρεψα σε switch. Δοκίμασα να συνδέσω απευθείας ένα laptop με καλώδιο στο modem χωρίς Power line και τέτοια αλλά και πάλι 2mpbs έπαιρνε το μέγιστο. Δεν νομίζω να φταίει το Power line η το switch που έχω βάλει. Με το προηγούμενο zyxel που είχα δεν αντιμετώπιζα πρόβλημα.

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου Μπάμπη

----------


## manosvitacar

Που το βλέπω το upbo?
Και αν δεν είναι από αυτό ? Φίλτρο άλλαξα και έβαλα νέο

----------


## Snoo

> Καλησπέρα όχι το pc είναι με ethernet από Power line βέβαια, το οποίο καταλήγει σε ένα thomson Modem router το οποίο μετετρεψα σε switch. Δοκίμασα να συνδέσω απευθείας ένα laptop με καλώδιο στο modem χωρίς Power line και τέτοια αλλά και πάλι 2mpbs έπαιρνε το μέγιστο. Δεν νομίζω να φταίει το Power line η το switch που έχω βάλει. Με το προηγούμενο zyxel που είχα δεν αντιμετώπιζα πρόβλημα.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου Μπάμπη


Παυσατε πυρ. το spliter που είχε η συσκευασία της asus μέσα δεν του άρεσε μάλλον.. το άλλαξα με το παλιό που είχα και όλα οκ..

Μπάμπη όποια πληροφορία για καλύτερο κάλυψη wi-fi δεκτή.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## babis3g

> Που το βλέπω το upbo?
> Και αν δεν είναι από αυτό ? Φίλτρο άλλαξα και έβαλα νέο


 βρηκα μια παλια φωτο , τωρα στα vdsl settings, upstream power back off

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1474404145

- - - Updated - - -




> Παυσατε πυρ. το spliter που είχε η συσκευασία της asus μέσα δεν του άρεσε μάλλον.. το άλλαξα με το παλιό που είχα και όλα οκ..
> 
> Μπάμπη όποια πληροφορία για καλύτερο κάλυψη wi-fi δεκτή.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


αν εννοεις για acess point εχω καιρο που δεν τα εχω ψαξει, δοκιμασε τα κλασσικα, αλλαγμα καναλιου, βαλε το καπου πιο ψηλα αν γινεται και γυρνα το λιγο στο πλάϊ ή απο την πισω μερια, οπου πιάσει καλυτερα

----------


## manosvitacar

Ευχαριστώ babis θα δοκιμάσω και βλέπουμε .

----------


## manosvitacar

babis έβαλα το upbo enable δες διαφορά στα λάθη ,θα το δω και τις επόμενες μέρες πως θα πάει αλλά υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά ,τελικά αυτό το upbo τι κάνει και μείωσε τα λάθη στην γραμμή ?

Όπως και να έχει πάντως σε ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ .

----------


## babis3g

δες εδω (καπου ειχα και απο την asus αλλα αυτο βρηκα πιο γρηγορα)

https://kb.zyxel.com/KB/searchArticl...005500&lang=EN




> Σε ένα δίκτυο με διαφορετικά μήκη τηλεφωνικής καλωδίωσης, το PSD σε κάθε γραμμή είναι διαφορετικό. Αυτό προκαλεί διόγκωση μεταξύ των γραμμών(crosstalk). Ενεργοποιήστε το UPBO (Upstream Power Back Off) για να επιτρέψετε στον διακόπτη VDSL να ρυθμίσει το PSD εκπομπής των γραμμών βάσει ενός μήκους γραμμής αναφοράς. Αυτό μετριάζει την ανερχόμενη αλληλεπίδραση σε βραχύτερους βρόχους. Επιτρέπει στον μεταγωγέα VDSL να παρέχει καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση σε περιβάλλον δικτύου με τηλεφωνική καλωδίωση διαφόρων μηκών.

----------


## manosvitacar

:One thumb up:

----------


## incisiv

Ειχα το asus σε συνδεση cosmote και ολα καλα . Το εβαλα σε συνδεση wind vdsl απο καμπινα συγχρονιζει αλλα δεν συνδεεται στο internet. Υπαρχει καποια ειδικη ρύθμιση για την wind ??? Το customer care ζει στον κοσμο του . Το εκανα και hard reset μπας και παρει τις ρυθμισεις αυτοματα απο την wind αλλα τιποτε .

----------


## Snoo

Δεν το έχω 10 μέρες, το ίδιο θέμα σε wind.. Στην αρχή μου είπαν είναι το σταθερό μου... έφτασα μέχρι τις 2 το πρωί να παλεύω με ρυθμίσεις και τίποτε. Τους ξανά πήρα και μου είπε ο υπάλληλος αυτός που σας το απάντησε αυτό μάλλον δεν άλλαξε τον κωδικό σας τον προηγούμενο. Τελικά μου το άλλαξαν και όλα οκ

----------


## babis3g

> Ειχα το asus σε συνδεση cosmote και ολα καλα . Το εβαλα σε συνδεση wind vdsl απο καμπινα συγχρονιζει αλλα δεν συνδεεται στο internet. Υπαρχει καποια ειδικη ρύθμιση για την wind ??? Το customer care ζει στον κοσμο του . Το εκανα και hard reset μπας και παρει τις ρυθμισεις αυτοματα απο την wind αλλα τιποτε .


δοκιμασε στο wan > internet connection να κανεις disable το internet detection ή βαζεις 0 επανω και 4 κατω ... αν παλι τιποτα, στη σελιδα dsl settings ... θα δοκιμασεις με g.inp, g.vector ενεργο/κλειστο, και πιο πιθανα annex A ή  annex B χειροκινητα ή με ολα αυτα κανε συνδιασμους
Οταν λεμε hard reset εννοουμε παταμε το reset κουμπακι 6-10 δευτερα και μετα το αφηνουμε

----------


## Snoo

Καλησπέρα, έχω παρατηρήσει το εξής, έχω βάλει να κάνει rr στις 5.30 το πρωί κάθε μερα, κάποιες φορές όμως μετά το rr δεν ξεκινάει το wi-fi έχει συμβεί και σε εσάς;; Firmware Version:1.1.2.2_17-g00f2807

----------


## stavpal

βοήθεια guys! Πήρα το dsl ac56u από το amazon επειδή το ac55u χάλασε (ή νόμιζα ότι χάλασε; ). Το πρόβλημα είναι δεν "βλέπει" την τηλεφωνική σύνδεση. (To ac55u είχε ξαφνικά το ίδιο πρόβλημα) Λέει "Please ensure that the phone cable is connected to the DSL port.". Ολοκαίνουργιο router και αυτό πάλι DOA? Ή μήπως είναι ρυθμίσεις του OTE?

----------


## babis3g

Αλλαξε καλωδιο και κοιτα αν παταει καλα στην πριζα (αν μπορεις κοιτα την μεσα) και αν παταει καλα στη θυρα του modem
Αναβαθμησε λογισμικο και μετα πατα το κουμπακι reset πισω για 6-10 δευτερα ... αν και ειναι απο μονο του ενεργο, κοιτα το vectoring να ειναι ενεργο και σιγουρεψου εχεις τις σωστες ρυθμισεις χειροκινητα, αν εχεις vdsl κοιτα να αλλαξεις και το annex δοκιμη με annex A/B

μετα την αναβαθμηση τι λεει το log αν ακομα δεν κανει συνδεση?

----------


## stavpal

το έστειλα πίσω ως DOA και μου έστειλαν καινούριο dsl ac56u σε μια μέρα. Χθές το έστειλαν σήμερα απόγευμα το είχα. Ευτυχώς δουλεύει. (Το τηλέφωνο είναι άλλο θέμα βέβαια με τον (π)ΟΤΕ).

Μπράβο στο amazon όμως!

----------


## manosvitacar

Babis ρίξε μια μάτια εδώ https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...75#post6435375

----------


## babis3g

Aπαντησα λιγο αργα γιατι ειμαι εξω αυτες τις μερες και στον ελευθερο χρονο κοιταω ενα dvb t2 δεκτη ... δοκιμασε και το g.dmt αντι adsl2+ καπου ειχε παρει το ματι μου παλια, καποιον φιλο με asus & isdn οτι ηταν καλυτερα ετσι
Βεβαια αλλη περιπτωση, οποτε δεν ειναι υποσχομενη λυση, αλλα δεν χανεις κατι να δοκιμασεις

----------


## manosvitacar

Λοιπόν σήμερα με γύρισαν σε voip από την Cosmote έχουμε κάπου τα βήματα για να έχω το ρουτερ του ΟΤΕ για τηλεφωνία και το asus για Ίντερνετ ;

----------


## babis3g

Στα links ...
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693
Aν δεν βρεις ακρη κοιτα και προς τα τελευταια posts, αν εχει αλλαξει κατι, γιατι εγω αφου δεν εχω voip, εχω καιρο να μπω εκει για να δω

----------


## manosvitacar

Ευχαριστώ θα τον προσπαθήσω .

----------


## giabritsos

Μήπως η νέα beta λύνει το θέμα του WiFi στα 5gh?τις αποσυνδέσεις ;

----------


## babis3g

δεν ξερω σιγουρα γιατι εχουν σταματησει τα παραπονα??? ισως καποιος που εχει το μοντελο σου, να σου πει

αν υπαρχει ακομα θεμα με το τελευταιο λογισμικο, φανταζομαι ειναι αναλογα και τις ρυθμισεις που εχει στο ασυρματο ο καθενας ... παντως ειπαν οτι κατι εχουν πειραξει στο 5G απο το προηγουμενο λογισμικο και αναβαθμησαν τα drivers (_552) και στο τελευταιο (_576) εχουν δωσει και δυναμη στο 2.4
Θα ελεγα ΑΝ το περασεις να κανεις μετα hard reset και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη για σιγουρια να μην περασει τυχον προηγουμενο προβλημα στο καινουριο

----------


## giabritsos

> δεν ξερω σιγουρα γιατι εχουν σταματησει τα παραπονα??? ισως καποιος που εχει το μοντελο σου, να σου πει
> 
> αν υπαρχει ακομα θεμα με το τελευταιο λογισμικο, φανταζομαι ειναι αναλογα και τις ρυθμισεις που εχει στο ασυρματο ο καθενας ... παντως ειπαν οτι κατι εχουν πειραξει στο 5G απο το προηγουμενο λογισμικο και αναβαθμησαν τα drivers (_552) και στο τελευταιο (_576) εχουν δωσει και δυναμη στο 2.4
> Θα ελεγα ΑΝ το περασεις να κανεις μετα hard reset και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη για σιγουρια να μην περασει τυχον προηγουμενο προβλημα στο καινουριο


μπαμπη μπορεις να μου δωσεις ολες τις ρυθμισεις για vdsl 50 cosmote ?

----------


## babis3g

Εχω κατι παλιες φωτο εδω (αλλα δεν εχω vdsl)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...7&d=1469006354
Στο internet detection (δεν ειναι στη παλια φωτο) μπορει σε μερικες γραμμες να θελει disable αν χανει την ip
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...8&d=1469006355
Με οτε adsl ετσι επερνα ipv6
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1469006356
στα settings σιγουρα πλεον θελει το G.VECTOR ενεργο
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1469006357

----------


## giabritsos

καποιος που εχει cosmote vdsl μπορει να μου δωσει screenshots?

----------


## babis3g

Δεν δουλευει οπως ειναι οι φωτο? τις εχω δωσει σε πολλους και δεν ειχαν θεμα

----------


## giabritsos

Μου φάνηκε διαφορετικό το μενού αλλά θα ξανά κοιτάξω .παντως στο τελευταίο firm που αναβάθμισα και χωρίς να κάνω reset το 5gh δουλεύει άψογα !

----------


## babis3g

Nαι οι φωτο ειναι απο παλαιοτερο λογισμικο, αλλα οι βασικες ρυθμισεις σωστες

----------


## incisiv

Γίνεται να χρησιμοποιηθεί το ASUS  DSL-AC56U σαν acces point ?

----------


## babis3g

δες εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...43#post6454243
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...54#post6454254

----------


## manosvitacar

Ξέρουμε γιατί δεν γίνατε πλέον downgrade στο firmware?

----------


## babis3g

δεν νομιζω να αλλαξαν τιποτα, θα ρωτησω για σιγουρα, αλλα απο δευτερα που θα ξαν' ανοιξουν

----------


## manosvitacar

Ok γιατί οποία έκδοση και αν πάω να περάσω ενώ δείχνει ότι την περνάει δεν το κάνει ,αλλά και στο site asus οι παλιές εκδοσεις πχ 1.1.1.2 δεν υπάρχουν πλέον .

----------


## babis3g

ρωτησα και θα δουμε αν αλλαξαν κατι ... κανε ενα back up να το εχεις γιατι θα χασεις τις ρυθμισεις και βγαλε απο επανω οτι ειναι συνδεμενο (usb, καλωδια κλπ) και δοκιμασε πρωτα να κανεις reset απο το κουμπακι πισω πατωντας το για περιπου 6-10 δευτερα και ξανα δοκιμασε downgrade

----------


## bugs

Εγώ πάντως και με τη τελευταία έκδοση που δοκίμασα, μπόρεσα και δοκίμασα άλλες τρεις  παλιές ακόμα και beta και έμπαιναν κανονικά! Αν ρωτήσεις γιατί το έκανα, είναι γιατί είδα αυτό στο general log

2019-01-05 16:19:39 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = 906,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-01-05 16:20:14 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = a06,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-01-05 16:20:19 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = b06,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-01-05 16:20:54 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = c06,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-01-05 16:20:59 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = d06,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-01-05 16:21:34 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = e06,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-01-05 16:21:39 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = f06,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-01-05 16:21:53 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = 100,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 104

Τελικά δεν είδα καμιά διαφορά και με τη νέα έκδοση πάλι το ίδιο κάνει, φυσικά έχω κάνει hard reset αλλά τίποτα...

----------


## babis3g

Πριν πηρα απαντηση (για να εειμαι και εγω σιγουρος) ... οχι δεν αλλλαξαν κατι, μπορουμε κανονικα να κανουμε οτι ωρα θελουμε downgrade, απλα μου λενε οτι πρεπει να κανεις unzip το αρχειο και το πριν το reset

----------


## manosvitacar

Οκ ευχαριστώ Babis ,προς το παρών όλα δουλεύουν όποτε δεν πειράζω κάτι .

----------


## manosvitacar

αξίζει να αλλάξουμε dns ?

----------


## lbch

Καλησπέρα και Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους τους Masters του forum  :Cool: !
Κάτοχος και εγώ (μετά από R.I.P Zyxel 660hw) του ac56u- ομολογώ ότι ισχύει το ρητό "ό,τι πληρώνεις παίρνεις"!!!
Για να μην μακρηγορώ, έχω την εξής ερώτηση,επειδή τυγχάνει να δανείζω το wifi σε φίλη στον από κάτω όροφο αλλά παράλληλα έχω τα εξής σε wireless: Chromecast-δεν το δουλεύω πάντα, που παίρνει από Fritz Extender (δώρο γαμπρού :P), κινητό (Redmi Pro), Ipad και της γειτόνισσας: κινητό & laptop συνδεδεμένο μέσω TP-Link Extender, το περίεργο (για μένα) είναι ότι η γειτόνισσα με το tplink είναι σε πολύ καλύτερα db....
Έχω το NetAnalyzer και επειδή κοιτούσα τα channels, γενικά γίνεται ένας χαμός στα 9-13, το άλλαξα 2 φορές,τώρα είμαι στο 1,αλλά η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής: υπάρχει τρόπος να "βάλω" σε μένα το wifi να παίζει σε καλύτερα db από της γειτόνισσας? 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!
Υ.Γ. Ξέχασα να αναφέρω το κυριότερο,λόγω του ότι κλειδώνω ~9mbps (απόσταση 2.43,κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε),
γι'αυτό θέλω να τσεκάρω τα channels του wifi (η γειτόνισσα το χρησιμοποιεί για τα απλά)
---------------------------------
UPDATE!!!!!Σόρρυ στο φόρουμ γιατί μόλις διάβασα έναν οδηγό και για κάποιον (δικό μου) ΆΓΝΩΣΤΟ λόγο θεωρούσα ότι τα -80dbm είναι καλύτερα από τα -35dbm που πιάνω εγώ  :Sorry:   :Shocked:   :Eek:   :Shocked:   :fool:   :headscratch:  !!!!!

----------


## babis3g

> αξίζει να αλλάξουμε dns ?


αν αλλαξεις απλα θα χασεις λιγο ταχυτητα στο σερφαρισμα γιατι αυτοι του εξωτερικου εχουν λιγο παραπανω ping λογω διαδρομης ... ομως σε μερικες περιπτωσεις αξιζει, πχ αυτες οι ταινιες on line (καποιες φορες ειναι επικινδυνα γιατι σου πετανε αβερτα διαφημησεις) δεν μπορεις πλεον να τις δεις εκτος αν αλλαξεις dns ... τo 1.1.1.1 ειναι πολυ καλο αυτη την εποχη ... και συνηθως ειναι λιγο πιο σταθεροι  ... εξαρταται

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα και Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους τους Masters του forum !
> Κάτοχος και εγώ (μετά από R.I.P Zyxel 660hw) του ac56u- ομολογώ ότι ισχύει το ρητό "ό,τι πληρώνεις παίρνεις"!!!
> Για να μην μακρηγορώ, έχω την εξής ερώτηση,επειδή τυγχάνει να δανείζω το wifi σε φίλη στον από κάτω όροφο αλλά παράλληλα έχω τα εξής σε wireless: Chromecast-δεν το δουλεύω πάντα, που παίρνει από Fritz Extender (δώρο γαμπρού :P), κινητό (Redmi Pro), Ipad και της γειτόνισσας: κινητό & laptop συνδεδεμένο μέσω TP-Link Extender, το περίεργο (για μένα) είναι ότι η γειτόνισσα με το tplink είναι σε πολύ καλύτερα db....
> Έχω το NetAnalyzer και επειδή κοιτούσα τα channels, γενικά γίνεται ένας χαμός στα 9-13, το άλλαξα 2 φορές,τώρα είμαι στο 1,αλλά η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής: υπάρχει τρόπος να "βάλω" σε μένα το wifi να παίζει σε καλύτερα db από της γειτόνισσας? 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!
> Υ.Γ. Ξέχασα να αναφέρω το κυριότερο,λόγω του ότι κλειδώνω ~9mbps (απόσταση 2.43,κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε),
> γι'αυτό θέλω να τσεκάρω τα channels του wifi (η γειτόνισσα το χρησιμοποιεί για τα απλά)
> ---------------------------------
> UPDATE!!!!!Σόρρυ στο φόρουμ γιατί μόλις διάβασα έναν οδηγό και για κάποιον (δικό μου) ΆΓΝΩΣΤΟ λόγο θεωρούσα ότι τα -80dbm είναι καλύτερα από τα -35dbm που πιάνω εγώ       !!!!!


οσο πιο χαμηλα τοσο πιο καλα στα -db ... για να δυναμωσεις το σημα, δοκιμαζεις αλλα καναλια ... συνηθως το 1 & 6 ειναι οκ στο asus  και ας ειναι καποιες φορες αλλα επανω εκει ... επισης δοκιμαζεις το extention channel συνδυασμο με τα LOWER/upper subchannels ... δοκιμασε το bandwidth στο 40 mhz μονο ... βαλε το καπου ψηλα χωρις εμποδια μπροστα του (ψηλωσε το αλλα απο την πριζα στο modem μην βαλεις πανω απο 2 μετρα τηλεφωνικο καλωσιο σε καποιες περιπτωσεις με μη καλη γραμμη ανεβαζει λαθη παραπανω) και δοκιμασε control channel Ν /AC μονο (παλιες συσκευες εκει δεν θα παιξουν) ετσι ισως κερδισεις κατι αλλα πιο βασικο μπορει να βοηθησει να μεινει σταθερο, πχ αν μην αλλαζει αυτοματα σε αλλα καναλια & modes αν βρει παρεμβολες

----------


## digitt

Τι ρυθμίσεις βάζετε για σύνδεση με vdsl Wind; 
Έχω χάσει άπειρες ώρες στο ψάξιμο αλλά δεν βρήκα λύση

----------


## lbch

Σε ευχαριστώ monsieur @babis3g---> "επισης δοκιμαζεις το extention channel συνδυασμο με τα LOWER/upper subchannels ... ", αυτό που βρίσκεται μαν?

----------


## babis3g

δες απο το λεπτο 1 και μετα, μολις αλλαξουμε το control channel απο το αυτοματο, θα εμφανιστει το extension channel > below/upper
https://youtu.be/wi-EKDCf1YI?t=57

----------


## lbch

> δες απο το λεπτο 1 και μετα, μολις αλλαξουμε το control channel απο το αυτοματο, θα εμφανιστει το extension channel > below/upper
> https://youtu.be/wi-EKDCf1YI?t=57


loooooooooool!,βασικά με μπέρδεψε το extension lower-upper γιατί κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να είχα δει στα dsl settings :P! 
Ναι ρε σί αυτά τα έχω δει,νόμιζα ότι ήταν κάτι καινούργιο :Razz: , tnx πάντως!!



Off Topic


		Ερ: Διάβασα σχετικά με το θέμα που αφορά τα Asus login details, που μετά από κάποιο διάστημα "δεν σε αφήνει να μπεις μέσα",παραμόνο αν κάνει τίποτα back την σελίδα και γυρίσεις σε αρχικό σημείο, ότι λύνεται με αυτό........ισχύει?



> Connect to ASUS router via Telnet or SSH, and login as admin.
> Run the following commands:
> nvram unset login_ip_str
> nvram unset login_timestamp
> nvram unset login_ip
> nvram commit

----------


## mpompa

καλησπερα σας.εχω το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ και εχω συνδεσει εναν σκληρο επανω μεσα στο σπιτι τον βλεπω κανονικα με απο το ρουτερ, και με το κινητο,ομως με το 4g δεν μπορω να δω τιποτα μου λεει οτι δεν ειναι δυναη η συνδεση
εχω κοιταξα και αυτο το βιντεο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2NjKkXW30Y το χω βαλει και αυτο,και τιποτε.μηπως μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι φταει? ευχαριστω.

----------


## niklos4

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Δεν είχα το χρόνο (και το κουράγιο) να διαβάζω όλο το thread οπότε ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη αν έχει απαντηθεί η ερώτηση μου. Αγόρασα και εγώ πρόσφατα το ασος AC56U από φίλο και είναι στην τελευταία έκδοση firmware (τουλάχιστον έτσι λέει όταν κάνω το check update). Έχω vodafone24 με vodafon TV. Πριν από το ασος είχα το μαμίσιο ρούτερ της vodafon και γενικά το απεχθανόμουν. Χρησιμοποιώ πλέον μόνο το ασος ως μοναδικό ρουτερ στο σπίτι και αυτό δίνει ιντερνετ σε ένα desktop από ένα lan και από έτερο lan δίνει στην IPTV. Το καλώδιο που δίνει στην IPTV με switch έδινε και σε ένα router ασύρματο WiFi στο σπίτι. Αυτά δούλευαν μια χαρά όσο είχα το ZTE της vodafone αλλά πλέον με το ασος έχω από το καλώδιο της IPTV μόνο TV ή μόνο internet, αλλά όχι πλέον και τα δύο παράλληλα. Υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνω κάποια ρύθμιση στο άσος και να παίξουν όπως πριν; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## giabritsos

Χρειάζομαι και εγώ βοήθεια ..έχω ΟΤΕ vdsl 50.εκανα την τελευταία αναβαθμιση και κάπου κολλούσε το ρουτερ...όποτε είπα να κάνω ρεσετ.εκανα ..πέρασα ακριβώς τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις αλλά δεν έχω Ίντερνετ ..δεν συγχρονίζει ..να σας βγάλω φωτό να μου πείτε ποια ρύθμιση μπορεί να φταίει ;

----------


## manosvitacar

για ανέβασε .

----------


## giabritsos

Ψάχνω να δω πως μπορώ να ανεβάσω από κινητό

----------


## babis3g

> loooooooooool!,βασικά με μπέρδεψε το extension lower-upper γιατί κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να είχα δει στα dsl settings :P! 
> Ναι ρε σί αυτά τα έχω δει,νόμιζα ότι ήταν κάτι καινούργιο, tnx πάντως!!
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ερ: Διάβασα σχετικά με το θέμα που αφορά τα Asus login details, που μετά από κάποιο διάστημα "δεν σε αφήνει να μπεις μέσα",παραμόνο αν κάνει τίποτα back την σελίδα και γυρίσεις σε αρχικό σημείο, ότι λύνεται με αυτό........ισχύει?


ναι ειχα διαβασει που ειχε θεμα εκει αλλα δεν ξερω με τις εντολες telnet που δινεις ... πρεπει να το εφτιαξαν στο καινουριο λογισμικο

- - - Updated - - -




> καλησπερα σας.εχω το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ και εχω συνδεσει εναν σκληρο επανω μεσα στο σπιτι τον βλεπω κανονικα με απο το ρουτερ, και με το κινητο,ομως με το 4g δεν μπορω να δω τιποτα μου λεει οτι δεν ειναι δυναη η συνδεση
> εχω κοιταξα και αυτο το βιντεο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2NjKkXW30Y το χω βαλει και αυτο,και τιποτε.μηπως μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι φταει? ευχαριστω.


απο το κινητο δοκιμασες το router app αν σε αφηνει απο εκει? ισως να εχει θεμα και το λογισμικο του asus

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Δεν είχα το χρόνο (και το κουράγιο) να διαβάζω όλο το thread οπότε ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη αν έχει απαντηθεί η ερώτηση μου. Αγόρασα και εγώ πρόσφατα το ασος AC56U από φίλο και είναι στην τελευταία έκδοση firmware (τουλάχιστον έτσι λέει όταν κάνω το check update). Έχω vodafone24 με vodafon TV. Πριν από το ασος είχα το μαμίσιο ρούτερ της vodafon και γενικά το απεχθανόμουν. Χρησιμοποιώ πλέον μόνο το ασος ως μοναδικό ρουτερ στο σπίτι και αυτό δίνει ιντερνετ σε ένα desktop από ένα lan και από έτερο lan δίνει στην IPTV. Το καλώδιο που δίνει στην IPTV με switch έδινε και σε ένα router ασύρματο WiFi στο σπίτι. Αυτά δούλευαν μια χαρά όσο είχα το ZTE της vodafone αλλά πλέον με το ασος έχω από το καλώδιο της IPTV μόνο TV ή μόνο internet, αλλά όχι πλέον και τα δύο παράλληλα. Υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνω κάποια ρύθμιση στο άσος και να παίξουν όπως πριν; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


δεν ξερω σιγουρα, δοκιμασε αλλο lan και δοκιμασε στο asus  ... laan >switch control > nat acceleration

- - - Updated - - -




> Χρειάζομαι και εγώ βοήθεια ..έχω ΟΤΕ vdsl 50.εκανα την τελευταία αναβαθμιση και κάπου κολλούσε το ρουτερ...όποτε είπα να κάνω ρεσετ.εκανα ..πέρασα ακριβώς τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις αλλά δεν έχω Ίντερνετ ..δεν συγχρονίζει ..να σας βγάλω φωτό να μου πείτε ποια ρύθμιση μπορεί να φταίει ;


 δηλαδη στο status log > dsl log δεν συχρονιζει καθολου ή  εκει ειναι οκ και δεν δινει ip?

----------


## giabritsos

> ναι ειχα διαβασει που ειχε θεμα εκει αλλα δεν ξερω με τις εντολες telnet που δινεις ... πρεπει να το εφτιαξαν στο καινουριο λογισμικο
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> απο το κινητο δοκιμασες το router app αν σε αφηνει απο εκει? ισως να εχει θεμα και το λογισμικο του asus
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


εγω ειμαι οκ...με δευτερο ρεσετ και ιδιες ρυθμισεις δουλεψε...θα εφαγε κολλημα στο πρωτο reset

----------


## Snoo

Όταν κάνετε update το firmware, κάνετε πρώτα hard reset και μετά έχει σώσει τις ρυθμίσεις σε αρχείο και τις περνάτε η τις κάνετε πάλι μια - μια;

----------


## panoc

> Όταν κάνετε update το firmware, κάνετε πρώτα hard reset και μετά έχει σώσει τις ρυθμίσεις σε αρχείο και τις περνάτε η τις κάνετε πάλι μια - μια;


Μια - μια, εαν κανεις settings restore ειναι σαν να μην εχεις κανει hard reset  :Razz:

----------


## babis3g

εγω σε hard reset παταω το κουμπακι πισω συνεχομενα για 6-10 δευτερα (νομιζω πανω απο 10-12 μπαινει σε rescue mode οποτε προσοχη) παλια ελεγε η asus ετσι βοηθαει καλυτερα να φυγουν μερικες ρυθμισεις απο την μνημη

----------


## lbch

ΆΛΛΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ θέμα το οποίο είναι ολίγον τραγελαφικό από την άποψη ότι όταν χάλασε το Zyxel
router μου και δανείστηκα το connx-zte (basic router στα τεχνικά απ'όσο ξέρω) της γειτόνισσας γενικά συμπεριφερόταν καλά και στο wifi
και στο ethernet!
ΔΕΝ ξέρω όμως ρε παίδες, αυτό το τίμιο ac56u μου δείχνει διάφορα, δηλ: χθες το skype ανά διαστήματα έκανε sync- το icon-tv του ethernet ήταν κομπλέ
αλλά η συμπεριφορά στο internet καταλάβαινα ότι περίμενα να φορτώσει!Δυστυχώς όπως έχω προαναφέρει είμαι attenuation πλέον (ακόμα και αυτό λιγότερο ήταν στο conn-x Ζντόινγκ  :Thinking: ) 33.4 dB- γενικά 2.3 πόσο σκατά πάει στα km!To Αnnex A λόγω των 8682 kbps που συγχρονίζω

"Και τώρα τα ίδια Παντελάκη μου " και errors 

Υ.Γ Δηλ το conn-x μπακαλίστικο πήγαινε καλύτερα ή φταίω εγώ?? (Why My Lovely Asus?????)
------------------------------------------------
Update: Παραθέτω και αυτά τα 2:
 

(Έτσι για να παίξω........................................................)

----------


## babis3g

αν εχεις 1140 crc errors για 2 μερες και 18 ωρες οπως δειχνεις, τοτε μαλλον δεν φταιει η γραμμη καθως και το snr στο 6 φαινεται οκ ... ομως με το bit swap κλειστο μπορει οντως να σου κανει προβλημα .... πρεπει να βαλεις το οποσδηποτε ενεργο

αλλα για την γραμμη δοκιμασε στη φωτο εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...7&d=1547898028
το esnp στο stable
bit swap enable
αν τιποτα αλλαξε το dsl modulation σε g.dmt (ουτως ή αλλος κλειδωνεις χαμηλα)
αυτα θα πρεπει να βοηθησουν καλυτερα

----------


## lbch

- - - Updated - - -
thanks you babis!Θα παίξω όπως μου είπες,προς το παρόν (γιατί βαριέμαι  :Razz: ) έκανα μόνο το bitswap
Υ.Γ Το snr στην φωτό είναι disabled, αλλά επειδή χθές έκανα διάφορα πειράματα, το'βαλα 1db και έτσι είναι τώρα


babis3g πάμε καλά μέχρι στιγμής, δούλεψε πολύ καλά φυσικά το bitswap (το είχα σαν αρνητικό εντωμεταξύ  :Razz: )
και το αστείο είναι ότι ανέβηκε και 100kbps η ταχύτητα,οπότε κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να παίξω και με snr και με Rx ενδεχομένως

----------


## mpompa

απο το κινητο δοκιμασες το router app αν σε αφηνει απο εκει? ισως να εχει θεμα και το λογισμικο του asus

- - - Updated - - -


Ναι απο το app το δοκιμασα και μεσα απο το σπιτι τα βλεπω ολα κανονικά.παιρνει την ip κανονικα απο το ρουτερ.οταν βγω απο το σπιτι και μπω με 4g απο το κινητό δεν λειτουργεί και μου γραφει offline.εχω την τελευταία εκδοση που εχει βγει για το ρουτερ.τι μπορει να φταίει?


Επισης εχω ενα θεμα και με τον σκληρο οταν τον συνδέω κανονικα στο ρουτερκαι τρεχω τα προγραμματα απο το ρουτερ ενω εχω μεσα πχ 150 φακελους βλεπει τους μισους στην τηλεόραση και στο κινητό.μηπως επειδη ειναι ntfs ο σκληρος? Ευχαριστω.

----------


## babis3g

απο 4g μηπως θελεις και προσβαση απο εδω
https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1000926/
θα ρωτησω αν ειναι οκ το router app εξω απο το δικτυο

----------


## lbch

Μπάμπηηηηηηηηηηηηη μάστορα,να σε ρωτήσω επειδή είχα θέμα με το WiFi (ήρθαν και από την Γερμανία η αδερφική οικογένεια,είναι και η γειτόνισα-γιουχου φάση),
ξαναάλλαξα το channel (συμπτωματικά όπως μου'χες πει και εσύ, μου το'πε και ο γαμπρός μου στην Γερμανία που αντιμετώπιζε κάτι αντίστοιχο και άλλαξε το channel),λοιπόν το'βαλα στο 4,επίσης απενεργοποίησα και το b/g protection σκεπτόμενος ότι ΟΛΕΣ ή σχεδόν ΟΛΕΣ οι συσκευές έχουν και b/g/n κτλ!
Αυτά!Καλά είναι?
Ευχαριστώ Μπάμπηηηηηηηηηηηηη  :Twisted Evil:  :Respekt:  :Thumb Dup: 
Υ.Γ Εγκυκλοπαιδική ερώτηση: Θεωρητικά όταν είσαι σε ένα channel το γράφημα δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι σε μονή γραμμή και όχι σαν "Π" όπως το δείχνει (Netanalyzer)?

----------


## babis3g

για το θεμα 4g, ναι και το support λεει θελει ενεργοποιση και το enable access from wan (link πιο πανω)

για το wifi, καλα ειναι, ετσι το εχω και εγω και νομιζω ειναι καλυτερα γιατι πλεον δεν κανει αλλαγες αυτοματα, μενει με την μεγιστη ταχυτητα που μπορει να δωσει, απλα αν βρεθει πολυ παλια συσκευη (σπανια τις μερες μας) δεν θα μπορει να συνδεθει (θα σου κανουν παραπονο

δεν καταλαβα την μονιμη γραμμη, μαλλον εννοεις την επιπεδη που δειχνει σταθερη παραλληλη, αν ναι, ετσι επρεπε, αλλα μαλλον εχει μια μικρη ασταθεια το σημα, ισως με αλλο wifi driver λογισμικο να φτιαξει μελλοντικα, γυρισε λιγο δεξια αριστερα το modem αν βοηθησε να παει το σημα προς τα σταθερα pc καλυτερα

----------


## lbch

Μπάμπη δείχνω μια photo από το Internet πρόχειρη, ναι αυτό το σταθερό παράλληλο εννοούσα!
Έτσι όπως φαίνεται δεν είναι σαν να υπάρχει ένα εύρος τιμής? "Θεωρητικά" δεν θα'πρεπε να είναι μια κάθετη για κάθε έναν? Λογικό βέβαια από την άλλη είναι ότι μπορεί έτσι να μεταφράζεται το wifi σε εικόνα!

----------


## babis3g

ειναι παραλληλη γραμμη ειναι για να δειξει το ευρος, αλλα tools εχουν διαφορετικο σχεδιο πχ ημικυκλιο
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...4&d=1490787958

εγω ελεγα για παραλληλη γραμμη σε μερικα tools για δειξει οτι το σημα ειναι σταθερο, πχ δες εδω που κανει διακυμανσεις δεξια στη κιτρινη γραμμη το σημα εχει κανει ενα μικρο πεσιμο
https://screenshots.macupdate.com/JP.../48147_scr.jpg
εδω το σημα παει κανονικα
https://screenshots.macupdate.com/JP...8147_scr_2.jpg

----------


## lbch

Σ'ωραίος  :Wink: !I think i got it!

- - - Updated - - -

Μπάμπης καλησπέρα,παραθέτω το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο γιατί ανά διαστήματα (όχι συχνά, αλλά μου συμβαίνουν) έχω γενικά asynchronization (το βλέπω όταν ρολλάρει το skype), που με το conn-x zte (της γειτόνισσας) δεν τα είχα ρε γαμώτο  :Sad: 

*Spoiler:*




			 #### wan_primary: [46.246.156.183]
2019-01-26 18:14:35 kernel: ddns_execute(), DDNS is not enable, so remove /etc/ddns.conf.
2019-01-26 18:23:23 kernel: AP SETKEYS WPA2 MAC=FC:A6:67:7E:31:24
2019-01-26 18:23:27 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = 300,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-01-26 18:59:06 kernel: AP SETKEYS WPA2 MAC=7C:76:68:B9:42:55
2019-01-26 18:59:08 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = 500,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-01-26 18:59:34 kernel: AP SETKEYS WPA2 MAC=7C:76:68:B9:42:55
2019-01-26 18:59:34 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = 300,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-01-26 19:06:03 WEB: User [admin] logged in from [192.168.1.9] via WEB 
		



btw το γκούγκλαρα και σε ένα video youtube της asus λεει για να ορίσεις dns (έχω το "κλασσικό" της google)
[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2NjKkXW30Y[/YOUTUBE]

Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι χθες πιθανότατα έγινε κάποια διακοπή και παρατήρησα ότι το snr πήγε 7.1 καθώς και η ταχύτητα από (αστρονομικό 8647 kbps,πήγε στο εξίσου διαστημικό 82κάτι(βέβαια δεν γνωρίζω ΑΝ έγινε αυτόματα από το ρούτερ ή την 4νετ?

----------


## lbch

Αρχικά να αναφέρω ότι συνεχίζω να'χω αποσυγχρονισμό παρόλο την αλλαγή! Προς ενημέρωση όλων: Για όποιον έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μένα,στην ένδειξη πιο πάνω του spoiler με το error στο general log, που αναφέρει: DDNS is not enable,so remove /etc/ddns.conf, έκανα το εξής γιατί το διαπίστωσα μέσω του browser-σύροντας το ποντίκι στην ένδειξη DDNS:GO που είχα στο Network map, που έγραφε κάτω αριστερά στην "φόρτωση" enable ddns, οπότε είπα ας φτιάξω έναν-νομίζοντας ότι θα διορθονώταν το πρόβλημα και έφτιαξα μέσω της asus κοιτάζοντας παράλληλα τις οδηγίες (λέει αν έχετε κανέναν αγορασμένο-αν κατάλαβα καλά- βάλτε τον,αλλιώς φτιάξτε) και πλέον έχω username.asuscomm.com και πάτησα apply!
Παράλληλα (προς καλού) άλλαξε και το general log,το οποίο και παραθέτω:


*Spoiler:*




			2019-01-31 23:39:24 WEB: Configuration changed: LogAccess_ClearLog 
2019-01-31 23:41:59 kernel: Link State: DSL link down.
2019-01-31 23:41:59 kernel: Link State: PVC_0 PPPoE down.
2019-01-31 23:42:00 WAN Connection: Wan link down.
2019-01-31 23:42:00 stop_nat_rules: apply the redirect_rules!
2019-01-31 23:42:44 syslog: No response to 10 echo-requests
2019-01-31 23:42:44 syslog: Serial link appears to be disconnected.
2019-01-31 23:42:44 syslog: Connect time 3.8 minutes.
2019-01-31 23:42:44 syslog: Sent 601195 bytes, received 1012683 bytes.
2019-01-31 23:42:44 syslog: LCP down.
2019-01-31 23:42:50 syslog: Connection terminated.
2019-01-31 23:42:50 kernel: mt7510_config
2019-01-31 23:42:50 syslog: Modem hangup
2019-01-31 23:42:50 syslog: LCP down.
2019-01-31 23:42:50 kernel: tc3162_atm_close done
2019-01-31 23:42:52 kernel: Link State: DSL link up.
2019-01-31 23:42:54 syslog: LCP is allowed to come up.
2019-01-31 23:42:54 syslog: qos.txtp.pcr = qos.rxtp.pcr = 0
2019-01-31 23:42:54 kernel: mt7510_atm_open
2019-01-31 23:42:54 kernel: vpi: 8
2019-01-31 23:42:54 kernel: vci: 35
2019-01-31 23:42:54 kernel: mt7510_atm_open vc 0:
2019-01-31 23:42:54 kernel: ATM over ADSL mode init
2019-01-31 23:42:54 kernel: dslUpRate: 1116
2019-01-31 23:42:54 kernel: enter pppoatm_init_hook function
2019-01-31 23:42:54 kernel: mt7510_init_PPPOA
2019-01-31 23:42:54 kernel: Init VC 0 MPOA Function
2019-01-31 23:42:54 kernel: MPOA Mode: MODE_ROUTER
2019-01-31 23:42:54 kernel: encapType: CON_PPPOA
2019-01-31 23:42:54 kernel: MuxType: MUX_LLC
2019-01-31 23:42:54 kernel: Mode: MODE_ROUTER
2019-01-31 23:42:54 kernel: pppoatm_init_hook: success
2019-01-31 23:42:54 syslog: Using interface ppp0
2019-01-31 23:42:54 syslog: Connect: ppp0 <--> 8.35
2019-01-31 23:42:54 syslog: PAP authentication succeeded
2019-01-31 23:42:54 syslog: local  IP address 213.16.180.151
2019-01-31 23:42:54 syslog: remote IP address 213.16.246.4
2019-01-31 23:42:54 syslog: primary   DNS address 193.92.3.11
2019-01-31 23:42:54 syslog: secondary DNS address 193.92.150.2
2019-01-31 23:42:55 dnsmasq[22207]: exiting on receipt of SIGTERM
2019-01-31 23:42:55 kernel: Link State: PVC_0 logistic interface up.
2019-01-31 23:42:55 dnsmasq[27322]: started, version 2.78 cachesize 150
2019-01-31 23:42:55 dnsmasq[27322]: using nameserver 193.92.150.2#53
2019-01-31 23:42:55 dnsmasq[27322]: using nameserver 193.92.3.11#53
2019-01-31 23:42:55 dnsmasq[27322]: reading /etc/resolv.conf
2019-01-31 23:42:55 dnsmasq[27322]: using nameserver 193.92.150.2#53
2019-01-31 23:42:55 dnsmasq[27322]: using nameserver 193.92.3.11#53
2019-01-31 23:42:55 dnsmasq[27322]: ignoring nameserver 127.0.0.1 - local interface
2019-01-31 23:42:55 dnsmasq[27322]: bad address at /etc/hosts line 2
2019-01-31 23:42:55 dnsmasq[27322]: read /etc/hosts - 5 addresses
2019-01-31 23:42:57 WAN Connection: Wan link up.
2019-01-31 23:42:57 syslog: Terminating on signal 15
2019-01-31 23:42:57 syslog: Connect time 0.1 minutes.
2019-01-31 23:42:57 syslog: Sent 21544 bytes, received 13380 bytes.
2019-01-31 23:42:57 dnsmasq[27322]: reading /etc/resolv.conf
2019-01-31 23:42:57 dnsmasq[27322]: using nameserver 193.92.150.2#53
2019-01-31 23:42:57 dnsmasq[27322]: using nameserver 193.92.3.11#53
2019-01-31 23:42:57 dnsmasq[27322]: ignoring nameserver 127.0.0.1 - local interface
2019-01-31 23:42:57 syslog: LCP down.
2019-01-31 23:42:57 syslog: Connection terminated.
2019-01-31 23:42:57 kernel: mt7510_config
2019-01-31 23:42:58 syslog: LCP down.
2019-01-31 23:42:58 kernel: tc3162_atm_close done
2019-01-31 23:43:00 syslog: Initialize LCP.
2019-01-31 23:43:02 syslog: Plugin libpppoatm.so loaded.
2019-01-31 23:43:02 syslog: PPPoATM plugin_init
2019-01-31 23:43:02 syslog: PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:8.35
2019-01-31 23:43:02 syslog: Options file - /etc/ppp/options.8.35. 
2019-01-31 23:43:02 syslog: pppd 2.4.5 started by admin, uid 0
2019-01-31 23:43:02 syslog: LCP is allowed to come up.
2019-01-31 23:43:02 syslog: qos.txtp.pcr = qos.rxtp.pcr = 0
2019-01-31 23:43:02 kernel: mt7510_atm_open
2019-01-31 23:43:02 kernel: vpi: 8
2019-01-31 23:43:02 kernel: vci: 35
2019-01-31 23:43:02 kernel: mt7510_atm_open vc 0:
2019-01-31 23:43:02 dnsmasq[27322]: exiting on receipt of SIGTERM
2019-01-31 23:43:03 kernel: [qos_execute(8875)]:Force Turn Off Bandwidth Limiter on Guest Network.
2019-01-31 23:43:03 dnsmasq[27863]: started, version 2.78 cachesize 150
2019-01-31 23:43:03 dnsmasq[27863]: using nameserver 193.92.150.2#53
2019-01-31 23:43:03 dnsmasq[27863]: using nameserver 193.92.3.11#53
2019-01-31 23:43:03 dnsmasq[27863]: reading /etc/resolv.conf
2019-01-31 23:43:03 dnsmasq[27863]: using nameserver 193.92.150.2#53
2019-01-31 23:43:03 dnsmasq[27863]: using nameserver 193.92.3.11#53
2019-01-31 23:43:03 dnsmasq[27863]: ignoring nameserver 127.0.0.1 - local interface
2019-01-31 23:43:03 dnsmasq[27863]: bad address at /etc/hosts line 2
2019-01-31 23:43:03 dnsmasq[27863]: read /etc/hosts - 5 addresses
2019-01-31 23:43:04 WAN Connection: WAN was restored.
2019-01-31 23:43:04 start_nat_rules: apply the nat_rules(/tmp/nat_rules)!
2019-01-31 23:43:05 kernel: [qos_execute(8875)]:Force Turn Off Bandwidth Limiter on Guest Network.
2019-01-31 23:43:06 vpnserver1[22525]: event_wait : Interrupted system call (code=4)
2019-01-31 23:43:07 vpnserver1[22525]: /sbin/route del -net 10.8.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0
2019-01-31 23:43:07 vpnserver1[22525]: Closing TUN/TAP interface
2019-01-31 23:43:07 vpnserver1[22525]: /sbin/ifconfig tun21 0.0.0.0
2019-01-31 23:43:07 vpnserver1[22525]: PLUGIN_CLOSE: /usr/lib/openvpn-plugin-auth-pam.so
2019-01-31 23:43:07 vpnserver1[22525]: SIGTERM[hard,] received, process exiting
2019-01-31 23:43:10 kernel: tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
2019-01-31 23:43:10 kernel: tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>
2019-01-31 23:43:10 kernel: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): tun21: link is not ready
2019-01-31 23:43:10 kernel: device tun21 entered promiscuous mode
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28247]: OpenVPN 2.3.2 mips-unknown-linux-gnu [SSL (OpenSSL)] [LZO] [EPOLL] [eurephia] [MH] [IPv6] built on Nov 12 2018
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28249]: OpenVPN 2.3.2 mips-unknown-linux-gnu [SSL (OpenSSL)] [LZO] [EPOLL] [eurephia] [MH] [IPv6] built on Nov 12 2018
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28247]: PLUGIN_INIT: POST /usr/lib/openvpn-plugin-auth-pam.so '[/usr/lib/openvpn-plugin-auth-pam.so] [openvpn]' intercepted=PLUGIN_AUTH_USER_PASS_VERIFY 
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28249]: PLUGIN_INIT: POST /usr/lib/openvpn-plugin-auth-pam.so '[/usr/lib/openvpn-plugin-auth-pam.so] [openvpn]' intercepted=PLUGIN_AUTH_USER_PASS_VERIFY 
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28249]: Diffie-Hellman initialized with 2048 bit key
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28247]: Diffie-Hellman initialized with 2048 bit key
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28249]: Socket Buffers: R=[124928->124928] S=[124928->124928]
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28247]: Socket Buffers: R=[124928->124928] S=[124928->124928]
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28247]: TCP/UDP: Socket bind failed on local address [undef]: Address already in use
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28247]: Exiting due to fatal error
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28249]: TUN/TAP device tun21 opened
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28249]: TUN/TAP TX queue length set to 100
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28249]: do_ifconfig, tt->ipv6=0, tt->did_ifconfig_ipv6_setup=0
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28249]: /sbin/ifconfig tun21 10.8.0.1 pointopoint 10.8.0.2 mtu 1500
2019-01-31 23:43:11 kernel: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): tun21: link becomes ready
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28249]: /sbin/route add -net 10.8.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.8.0.2
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28282]: UDPv4 link local (bound): [undef]
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28282]: UDPv4 link remote: [undef]
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28282]: MULTI: multi_init called, r=256 v=256
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28282]: IFCONFIG POOL: base=10.8.0.4 size=62, ipv6=0
2019-01-31 23:43:11 vpnserver1[28282]: Initialization Sequence Completed
2019-01-31 23:43:12 kernel: 
2019-01-31 23:43:12 kernel:  #### wan_primary: [194.219.133.113]
2019-01-31 23:43:12 kernel: 
2019-01-31 23:43:12 kernel:  #### wan_primary: [194.219.133.113]
2019-01-31 23:43:15 kernel: ddns_execute(), interface[ppp0]
2019-01-31 23:43:15 kernel: ddns_execute(), interface[ppp0]
2019-01-31 23:43:16 ddns update: ez-ipupdate: starting... 
2019-01-31 23:43:16 ddns update: ez-ipupdate: starting... 
2019-01-31 23:43:16 ddns update: g_asus_ddns_mode == 2 
2019-01-31 23:43:16 ddns update: g_asus_ddns_mode == 2 
2019-01-31 23:43:17 ddns update: connected to nwsrv-ns1.asus.com (103.10.4.108) on port 80. 
2019-01-31 23:43:17 ddns update: connected to nwsrv-ns1.asus.com (103.10.4.108) on port 80. 
2019-01-31 23:43:18 ddns update: asusddns_update: 0 
2019-01-31 23:43:18 ddns update: asusddns_update: 0 
2019-01-31 23:43:19 ddns: ddns update ok
2019-01-31 23:43:19 ddns: ddns update ok
2019-01-31 23:43:19 ddns update: exit_main 
2019-01-31 23:43:19 ddns update: exit_main 






Off Topic


		Υ.Γ Κοιτάζοντας λίγο το Log διαπιστώνω σε ένα σημείο πάνω-πάνω που λέει για bad address at /etc/hosts line 2 και ψάχνοντας στο google προσπαθώ να καταλάβω
πώς λειτουργεί το μέτρημα-διάβασμα των lines (γενικά παλαιότερα σε Vista, το είχα χρησιμοποιήσει για να προσθέσω server παιχνιδιού, αλλά διάβασμα ψάχνω),για να μην αφαιρέσω λάθος!

----------


## babis3g

> Σ'ωραίος !I think i got it!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μπάμπης καλησπέρα,παραθέτω το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο γιατί ανά διαστήματα (όχι συχνά, αλλά μου συμβαίνουν) έχω γενικά asynchronization (το βλέπω όταν ρολλάρει το skype), που με το conn-x zte (της γειτόνισσας) δεν τα είχα ρε γαμώτο 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> ...


αν εφτιαξε αλλαζοντας τους dns τοτε μαλλον προβλημα απο τον παροχο με τους dns του ...
αν δεν εφτιαξε ... και μαλλον εκει ειναι το προβλημα σου ... τοτε αν τα λαθη πηγαν απο 8000+ σε 82000+ ειναι θεμα γραμμης , με τοσα λαθη σου κανει χασιμο πακετων ... που σημαινει buffering, αργο internet,  κλπ που δεν εχει σχεση με το ασυρματο

Πιθανη λυση ...
απο την πριζα στο modem οχι καλωδιο πανω απο 2 μετρα
βαζεις 2 φιλτρα adsl σε σειρα (απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου)
στο dsl settings βαζεις το esnp στο stable
Tελος αν παλι κανει θεμα, βαζεις το stability adjustment στο -2 για αρχη (θα χασει ταχυτητα για σταθεροτητα) αν πλαι θεμα δοκιμασε -3, -4

Ομως αν εχει θεμα η γραμμη σου θα ελεγα να δεις αυτον τον οδηγο 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B7%CF%84%CE%AE
μεχρι την πρωτη πριζα που ερχεται το καλωδιο οτε μεσα σπιτι, για να εισαι σιγουρος απο την μερια σου οτι  ολα ειναι οκ

----------


## mpompa

[QUOTE=babis3g;6529710]για το θεμα 4g, ναι και το support λεει θελει ενεργοποιση και το enable access from wan (link πιο πανω)

το εχω κανει αυτο και λεει δεν συνδεεται,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ενω του φιλου μου συνδεεται κανονικα με το 4g θα ανεβασω φωτο αργοτερα να το δεις.

----------


## lbch

Λοιπόν έχω φτιάξει (πιστεύω,το τσεκάρω) το πρόβλημα που μου εμφάνιζε και αναφέρεται πιο πάνω στο spoiler μου με το bad address at /etc/hosts line 2,
επίσης διάβασα σε ξένο φόρουμ και έβαλα disable το Nat acceleration,φυσικά έχω ήδη βάλει όπως μου πρότεινε και ο babis3g για το esnp-stable
και αναμένω......................!!!
Α!και με βάσει μια παλιά απάντηση στο asus N17u άλλαξα (προαιρετικά) και σε PPPoE llc από PPPoA llc που ήταν
Αναμένω................ :Whistle:  :Thinking: 
Υ.Γ Τα καλώδια babis3g τα άφησα ως έχει, το μόνο βασικά που έκανα ήταν που επανέφερα το splitter που είχα καθώς και άλλαξα με το προηγούμενο καλώδιο
ethernet που είχα γιατί για κάποιον περίεργο λόγω αυτό της asus κάπως μου έκανε στην θύρα του laptop-σαν να είχε "κενό αέρος" ένα πράγμα και δεν μου πολυάρεσε-anyway

----------


## lbch

Λοιπόν babis3g και team, νομίζω κάτι έκανα και με το Hosts αρχείο,έχω errors αλλά κάτι της γραμμής (δεν με ενδιαφέρει)...Αν ισχύει το uptime: 2 days 16 hours 10 minutes 34 seconds!!
Σκεφτόμουνα να παίξω τώρα λίγο με το snr αλλά δυστυχώς με 6db snr και disabled δεν........ :Crying: !
Δεν *αμιέται-καλά είναι και τα 8751  :Razz: !

----------


## lbch

(Τραγικά πράγματα συμβαίνουν  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  σε μένα προς το παρόν)!
Από χθες για κάποιον λόγο,ενδεχομένως να έστηλα πολλά "αιτήματα" από την δουλειά που ήθελα να μπω στο ρούτερ.......
έχω αναγκαστεί να κλείσω την συσκευή προκειμένου να μπω στην local ip..........!
Και τώρα αυτήν την στιγμή που γράφω,είναι στο waiting.......
Υ.Γ Αναγκαστικά ξαναέκανα restart...........!

----------


## lbch

> (Τραγικά πράγματα συμβαίνουν  σε μένα προς το παρόν)!
> Από χθες για κάποιον λόγο,ενδεχομένως να έστηλα πολλά "αιτήματα" από την δουλειά που ήθελα να μπω στο ρούτερ.......
> έχω αναγκαστεί να κλείσω την συσκευή προκειμένου να μπω στην local ip..........!
> Και τώρα αυτήν την στιγμή που γράφω,είναι στο waiting.......
> Υ.Γ Αναγκαστικά ξαναέκανα restart...........!


Just an update: Έχω αλλάξει το idle timeout στα 10 και νομίζω όλα πάνε κομπλέ σχετικά με το να μπαίνω στο Inteface!
Δεν ξέρω αν έφταιγε αυτό ή όχι γιατί όταν είχα τα πιο σοβαρά θέματα, δεν είχα στιγμή που να μην μπορούσα να μπω στην LocalIp!
Υ.Γ. babis3g and team tnx for all the info!!

----------


## babis3g

[QUOTE=mpompa;6533744]


> για το θεμα 4g, ναι και το support λεει θελει ενεργοποιση και το enable access from wan (link πιο πανω)
> 
> το εχω κανει αυτο και λεει δεν συνδεεται,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ενω του φιλου μου συνδεεται κανονικα με το 4g θα ανεβασω φωτο αργοτερα να το δεις.


μηπως εχει θεμα το λογισμικο, και οι 2 το ιδιο εχετε?

----------


## lbch

Καλημέρα του ολ!
babis3g να ρωτήσω κάτι,αρχικά να ξαναναφέρω ότι έχω βάλει το idle timeout του Interface στα 10 λεπτά
Επειδή κάποιες φορές (όπως και τώρα) ουσιαστικά μέχρι να συνδεθεί στο Interface περνάει κάποιο μικρό διάστημα,
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορώ εσωτερικά κάπου να αλλάξω την ώρα που κάνει μέχρι να επικοινωνήσει με την localip,
δηλ να του δίνω "περισσότερο" χρόνο
Thank you

----------


## babis3g

δεν μου δινουν τετοιες ρυθμισεις εσωτερικα με telnet κλπ, οτι telnet ειχα βαλει snr, wifi, nvram reset κλπ (στο παρελθον και απο τα αλλα μοντελα) ηταν απο δικη μου εμπειρια ... και εχω καιρο αν παιξω με telnet τι υπαρχει αν βρεθει ρυθμιση

----------


## SiliconManC

Με το τελευταίο beta firmware δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω το SNR ή η Cosmote με έχει βάλει σε κλειδωμένο profile (κολλημένο στο 8).
Σε εσάς αλλάζει το SNR για να μην ρίχνω παλαιότερο firmware ?

----------


## babis3g

κλεισε και ανοιξε το modem 1-2 φορες, αν κλειδωνει σε συγκεκριμενη ταχυτητα παντα (πχ 10240, 12024-12026-12032 κλπ) μαλλον ο παροχος ... δεν εχω το συγκεκριμενο, αλλα με τα αλλα που εχω ειναι οκ

αρχιζουν να κλειδωνουν απο μονοι τους καποιες γραμμες, μου το εκαναν και εμενα πριν 3 βδομαδες

----------


## lbch

> δεν μου δινουν τετοιες ρυθμισεις εσωτερικα με telnet κλπ, οτι telnet ειχα βαλει snr, wifi, nvram reset κλπ (στο παρελθον και απο τα αλλα μοντελα) ηταν απο δικη μου εμπειρια ... και εχω καιρο αν παιξω με telnet τι υπαρχει αν βρεθει ρυθμιση


Μπάμπη,παραθέτω το συγκεκριμένο post https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...3%CE%9F%CE%A3), οι οδηγίες για τις telnet snr εντολές είναι ίδιες σε όλα?



Off Topic


		 Προσπαθώ να βρω στα Αγγλικά πως λέγεται η φράση-λέξη,όταν κάνουμε login στην localip του interface,
βρήκα κάπου για "router log timestamp entries", αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτό

----------


## SiliconManC

> κλεισε και ανοιξε το modem 1-2 φορες, αν κλειδωνει σε συγκεκριμενη ταχυτητα παντα (πχ 10240, 12024-12026-12032 κλπ) μαλλον ο παροχος ... δεν εχω το συγκεκριμενο, αλλα με τα αλλα που εχω ειναι οκ
> 
> αρχιζουν να κλειδωνουν απο μονοι τους καποιες γραμμες, μου το εκαναν και εμενα πριν 3 βδομαδες


Μπάμπη καλησπέρα!

Δεν κλειδώνει στην ίδια ταχύτητα πάντα αλλά γενικά είναι πολύ κοντά οι τιμές που παίρνει στο down και πολλές φορές οι ίδιες με κάποια συχνότητα επανάληψης.
Η μόνη αλλαγή που είχα κάνει πρόσφτατα ένα απόγευμα ήταν που έβαλα στη γραμμή το speedport να δω τι παίζει και μετά από κανένα 15λεπτο το ξαναξήλωσα και έβαλα το asus επάνω.

Οπότε δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία ε ?

----------


## basilis5

Παιδια ερωτηση, το εν λογω modem router θα μου παιξει αν οαω σε cosmote 50?
Εννοω εχει καμια σημασια το fiber που λενε ή ειναι buzzword και παιζω κανονικα vdsl?
Και αν πας σε ταχυτητα 100/200 παιζει και παλι; 
Θενξ

----------


## bugs

> Παιδια ερωτηση, το εν λογω modem router θα μου παιξει αν οαω σε cosmote 50?
> Εννοω εχει καμια σημασια το fiber που λενε ή ειναι buzzword και παιζω κανονικα vdsl?
> Και αν πας σε ταχυτητα 100/200 παιζει και παλι; 
> Θενξ


Καλησπέρα,
Παίζει κανονικά απλώς το πρόβλημα είναι στο τηλέφωνο γιατί αν βάλεις fiber τότε αυτόματα σου γίνεται voip και δεν παίζει έτσι σκέτο... 
Μέχρι 100 παίζει κανονικότατα, για τα 200 δεν ξέρω ακόμα γιατί δεν έχουν βάλει στην περιοχή ακόμα... κάθε μέρα τσεκάρω πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί!!!!

----------


## basilis5

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση! 
Αυτο πρακτικα σημαίνει πως αν πας cosmote υποχρεωτικα voip, και το τηλεφωνο θα πρέπει να ειναι συνδεδεμένο πανω στο asus? Εχει εξοδο voip (δεν το χω προσεξει).

----------


## jmakro

Το ασους δεν εχει voip θα πρέπει να βάλεις το οτε για τηλεφωνία και το ασους για ίντερνετ υπάρχει ολόκληρο θέμα 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...40#post6496540

----------


## SiliconManC

Μπάμπη κανένα καινούργιο firmware;

----------


## babis3g

ναι σε λιγο ανεβαζω στο αναλογο νημα

----------


## SiliconManC

> ναι σε λιγο ανεβαζω στο αναλογο νημα


Σε ευχαριστούμε πολυ Μπάμπη !!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## babis3g

εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...13#post6566513
με προλαβαν  :Smile:

----------


## manosvitacar

Σήμερα είδα ότι έδωσαν αναβάθμιση αξίζει ? Έχω το asus μπροστά και πίσω το plus για τηλεφωνία πρόβλημα δεν έχω κανένα δουλεύουν άψογα αν κάνω update στο asus θα χαθούν ρυθμίσεις κσι να έχω μετά πρόβλημα με το plus ?

----------


## uncharted

Λογικά δεν θα έχεις θέμα, αλλιώς πας πάλι πίσω στην παλιά.

----------


## basilis5

Μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει ως απλο router συμεδεμενο στο modem του παροχου;

----------


## uncharted

Ναι, έχει WAN port.

----------


## basilis5

Ευχαριστω. Χρειαζεται καποια ιδιαιτερη ρυθμιση; Βαζω το asus και το cosmore  speedport να μιλανε wan με wan, αλλα δεν παιρνει ιντερνετ το asus.
Απο ρυθμισεις απλα πηγa
Wan/wan transfer mode/ ethernet wan

Edit: εβαλα το ethernet σε μια απλη θυρα lan τπυ asus (οχι wan) κι πηρε. Ερωτηση: πως μποινω τωρα στο asus που η 192.168.1.1 ακου στο μοντεμ
Του παροχου;

----------


## jmakro

> Ευχαριστω. Χρειαζεται καποια ιδιαιτερη ρυθμιση; Βαζω το asus και το cosmore  speedport να μιλανε wan με wan, αλλα δεν παιρνει ιντερνετ το asus.
> Απο ρυθμισεις απλα πηγa
> Wan/wan transfer mode/ ethernet wan
> 
> Edit: εβαλα το ethernet σε μια απλη θυρα lan τπυ asus (οχι wan) κι πηρε. Ερωτηση: πως μποινω τωρα στο asus που η 192.168.1.1 ακου στο μοντεμ
> Του παροχου;


Ακολουθα αυτο και θα είσαι κομπλέ https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...40#post6496540

----------


## basilis5

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Εχω υποψιν τον οδηγο του φιλου που παρεθεσες, αλλα εγω ηθελα αλλη συνδεσμολογια. Του παροχου ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο και επιπροσθετα το asus σαν router. 
Το καταφερα απλα δεν μπορω πλεον να μπω στην ip του asus για να ελεγξω ρυθμισεις.
Η 192.168.1.1 ακουει στο modem του προχου

----------


## bugs

Αν θυμάμαι καλά γιατί δεν είμαι σπίτι να το διαπιστώσω αλλά έχει αλλαγή την ip του ρουτερ στο asus για να μην πέφτει πάνω σε άλλο!

----------


## deus77

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά.
Μετα το τελευταίο firmware upgrade σε 1.1.2.3_674 το DynDNS δε συγχρονίζει- μου βγάζει "Authentication failed".
Τα credentials είναι τσεκαρισμένα και σωστά.
Καμία ιδέα;

----------


## manosvitacar

Καλησπέρα μια ερώτηση κάθε φορά που θα χάσει σύνδεση στο internet μετά που θα επανέλθει δεν έχω ποτέ τον ίδιο συγχρονισμό όλο και ποιο κάτω ,ξέρουμε γιατί γίνεται αυτό ?

----------


## basilis5

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά γιατί δεν είμαι σπίτι να το διαπιστώσω αλλά έχει αλλαγή την ip του ρουτερ στο asus για να μην πέφτει πάνω σε άλλο!


μηπως βρηκες τελικα πως γινεται; Βρηκα και αλλαξια μια  ip διευθυνση στο LAN αλλα δεν μου δουλευει.Απο 192.168.1.1 το εκανα 192.168.10.1 αλλα τπτ...

καμια ιδεα;

----------


## bugs

> μηπως βρηκες τελικα πως γινεται; Βρηκα και αλλαξια μια  ip διευθυνση στο LAN αλλα δεν μου δουλευει.Απο 192.168.1.1 το εκανα 192.168.10.1 αλλα τπτ...
> 
> καμια ιδεα;


Δυστυχώς δεν έχω επιστρέψει σπίτι ακόμα για να το τσεκάρω... αλλά βρήκα στο νετ αλλά για το rt αλλά λογικά θα είναι στο ίδιο στύλ

https://setuprouter.com/router/asus/...ip-address.htm

----------


## basilis5

Σε ευχαριστω για τον συνδεσμο. Αυτο εκανα κ εγω αλλα δεν μου παιζει. Δλδ μπορω να μπω στο asus μονο οταν δεν το εχω συμεδεμενο πανω στο modem.
Η συνδεσμολογια μου ειναι cosmote model στην πριζα για internet, το τηλεφωνο επανω στο modem, και ενα καλωδιο ethernet φευγει απο την wan του cosmote και μπαινει σε μια lan του asus. Με αυτο τον τροπο μπορει και παιρνει/μοιραζει ασυρματα ιντερνετ το asus, αλλα οχι ενσυρματα, ενω η ip 192.168.1.1 ακουει στο modem, και η 10.0.0.1 που εβαλα στο asus δεν ακουει πουθενα.

Αν βγαλω το ethernet καλωδιο, κι ενω ειμαι συμεδεμενος στο wifi τπυ asus με την 10.0.0.1 μπαινω κανονικα στο δοαχειριστικο του.

----------


## bugs

Ποιος ο λόγος να έχεις του OTE για ίντερνετ και όχι το asus?
Εγώ το έχω όπως στις οδηγίες εδώ που έχω ανεβάσει και λειτουργεί άψογα εδώ και πόσους μήνες!

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...1-VOIP-Cosmote

----------


## basilis5

> Ποιος ο λόγος να έχεις του OTE για ίντερνετ και όχι το asus?
> Εγώ το έχω όπως στις οδηγίες εδώ που έχω ανεβάσει και λειτουργεί άψογα εδώ και πόσους μήνες!
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...1-VOIP-Cosmote



Η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν νιωθω ιδιαιτερα να ακολουθησω τον οδηγο σου. Τον εχω δει, τον ειχε προτεινει καποιος φιλος πιο πισω. ????

----------


## bugs

Παρόμοιο οδηγό σου είχαν προτείνει, εγώ απλώς μάζεψα όλα τα βήματα σε ένα και το ανέβασα μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο και πειράγματα στις ρυθμίσεις και με διάφορα προβλήματα που αντιμετώπιζα στη διαδικασία!
Δεν χάνεις τίποτα να προσπαθήσεις γιατί δεν αξίζει να έχεις μόνο για wifi το asus...

----------


## basilis5

> Παρόμοιο οδηγό σου είχαν προτείνει, εγώ απλώς μάζεψα όλα τα βήματα σε ένα και το ανέβασα μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο και πειράγματα στις ρυθμίσεις και με διάφορα προβλήματα που αντιμετώπιζα στη διαδικασία!
> Δεν χάνεις τίποτα να προσπαθήσεις γιατί δεν αξίζει να έχεις μόνο για wifi το asus...


Θα του ξαναδωσω μια ευκαιρια, ισως τα καταφερω, ευχαριστω

----------


## loutrikan

Καλησπέρα, έχω το εν λόγω ρουτερ πίσω από το ρουτερ του παρόχου που το έχω βάλει σε bridge mode αναγκαστικά για να δουλεύει το voip.
Πολύ συχνά χάνει την IP που παίρνει από το modem του παρόχου.
Έχετε κάποια ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει;

παρατηρώ ότι χάνει την IP όταν κατεβάζω κάποιο αρχείο από γρήγορο server

----------


## bugs

> Καλησπέρα, έχω το εν λόγω ρουτερ πίσω από το ρουτερ του παρόχου που το έχω βάλει σε bridge mode αναγκαστικά για να δουλεύει το voip.
> Πολύ συχνά χάνει την IP που παίρνει από το modem του παρόχου.
> Έχετε κάποια ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει;
> 
> παρατηρώ ότι χάνει την IP όταν κατεβάζω κάποιο αρχείο από γρήγορο server


Με ψιλομπέρδεψες...

Το καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου από τη κεντρική πρίζα που πάει? Γιατί στην αρχή λες το έχεις πίσω από του οτε και μετά λες ότι έχεις κάνει bridge για το voip...

Πέρα από αυτό όταν χάνει την ip έχεις παρατηρήσει αν κάνει και restart του οτε?Πιο πολύ για πρόβλημα διαχείρισης ακούγεται από τη μεριά του modem του οτε ίσως με κάνα update να διορθώνεται!

----------


## loutrikan

Η σειιρά που τα έχω είναι: 
modem παρόχου-->Asus
Το modem δεν κάνει restart όταν το Asus χάνει την ip

----------


## bugs

Παράξενο και εσύ που το έχεις έτσι αντί για Asus-->ote modem...
Δοκίμασε να βάλεις static ip στου οτε και βάλε κάτι διαφορετικό από το range που έχουν τα μηχανάκια μήπως και γίνεται εκεί conflict και για αυτό παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημά σου...
Αν δεν βγάλεις άκρη γιατί δεν νομίζω να είναι πρόβλημα στο Asus τότε μπες στο νήμα με του οτε τα ρουτερ και ρώτησε εκεί!

----------


## loutrikan

Δεν έχω ΟΤΕ αλλά Wind
Στης Wind έχω βάλει static 192.168.2.1
Στο Asus 192.168.1.1

----------


## bugs

Δόκιμασε να βάλεις τελείως άσχετα με τα στανταρ των ρουτερ πχ 192.168.255.1 και 192.168.55.155

----------


## manosvitacar

Ξέρουμε γιατί όταν κάνει reboot το asus δεν αλλάζει η ip στις κάμερες ?

----------


## dimitris_74

καλησπέρα

εχω το εξης θεμα

ειχα συνδέσει έναν εξωτερικό σκληρό για να βλέπω ταινίες και σειρές που ειχα κατεβασει

ξαφνικα εγινε unmount ο σκληρός και τον συνέδεσα σε pc να δω τι γίνεται

εκει μου εβγαζε στα folder the parameter is incorrect και δεν μπορουσα να μπω

του εκανα checkdisk υον εβαλα πανω συο asus με αποτελέσματα να γινει mount να βλεπω τα folder αλλα οχι τα περιεχόμενα εκτός απο το  m.a.s.h 

τα αρχεία υπαρχουν γιατί δεν έχει αλλαξει ο χώρος αλλα δεν μπορω μα τα δω

Μπορεί να με  βοηθήσει κάποιος

----------


## katalogs.net

Kαλησπερα, παρακολουθω καιρο , αλλα τωρα χρειαζομαι τη βοηθεια καποιου. 
Εχω Vodafone Fiber με το Η300S ths Vodafone. Συγχρονιζει στα 99, και ειμαι οκ. Προσφατα αγορασα το Asus DSL-A56U και το θελω κυριως γιατι παρεχει VPN. Χτες, καταφερα με Ethernet WAN να βγουν οι συσκευες στο ιντερνετ, με 2 προβληματα ομως. Συγχρονιζε στα 7-8 και δεν εκανε με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ port forwarding. Με καποια πραγματα που διαβασα, υποθετω οτι δεν κανει port forwrding me Ethernet WAN γιατι κανει διπλο ΝΑΤ. Εχετε καμια ιδεα? Να το καρφωσω στην DSL και να βαλω το Vodafone με Ethernet WAN για να δουλεψει το τηλεφωνο? Τί ρυθμισεις χρειαζεται? Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## manosvitacar

Ξέρουμε γιατί έχει το θαυμαστικό στην εικόνα ?

----------


## stavpal

νομίζω το ότι δεν έχει κάνει register στο ddns domain σου.

----------


## manosvitacar

Και ξέρουμε το λόγο που δεν το κάνει ;βάζω κανονικά κωδικούς αλλά βγάζει μετά σφάλμα .
Οι κάμερες που έχω βάλει παίζουν κανονικά το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι όταν γίνει reboot στο ρουτερ δεν ανανεώνει την ip.

----------


## manosvitacar

> Και ξέρουμε το λόγο που δεν το κάνει ;βάζω κανονικά κωδικούς αλλά βγάζει μετά σφάλμα .
> Οι κάμερες που έχω βάλει παίζουν κανονικά το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι όταν γίνει reboot στο ρουτερ δεν ανανεώνει την ip.


Επιτέλους μετά από τόσο καιρό στο τελευταίο update που έδωσαν το έφτιαξαν  :Worthy:

----------


## 46vale

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους.Είχα το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ με Vodafone 50άρα και δούλευε μια χαρά.Πρίν λίγο καιρό έκανα αναβάθμιση σε 100άρα και λόγο voip το έβγαλα και έβαλα το H300s της Vodafone.Προχθές ήθελα να δοκιμάσω κάτι και ενώ ξανά σύνδεσα το Asus,δεν έπαιρνε ίντερνετ.Χρειάζεται διαφορετικές ρυθμίσεις για την 100άρα και αν ισχύει αυτό ξέρει κάποιος να μου τις πει;

----------


## babis3g

δοκιμασε και παιξεις με τo g.vector & to profile αν ειναι στο αυτοματο βαλε το 17a μηπως δεν το παιρνει αυτοματα, επισης ασε το 2-3 λεπτα, μπορει να θελει χρονο να συνχρονισει, βαλε το upbo disable για δοκιμη, ισως κατι εκει μεσα στις ρυθμσεις

----------


## 46vale

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια Μπάμπη.Είχες δίκιο ήθελε παραπάνω ώρα για να συγχρονίσει.

- - - Updated - - -

Κάτι ακόμα.Εδώ και λίγες ημέρες,προσπαθώ να συνδέσω σε bridge mode το ASUS με ένα ZTE ZXHN H367N που έχω από την Vodafone.Ξεκίνησα με reset του ZTE (η σύνδεση έγινε με root access) και απενεργοποίησα τα wifi,firewall,dhcp,dms,ftp και upnp.Το ZTE έχει lan ip την 192.168.2.1

Μετά πήγα στην καρτέλα Dsl Configuration και αφού έσβησα όλα τα προφίλ που είχε,δημιούργησα ένα καινούργιο ''Bridge Mode to Asus'' με τις παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις
 
και στην καρτέλα Internet->Port Binding επέλεξα στο προφίλ που δημιούργησα την Lan1

Στο ASUS έχω συνδέσει το καλώδιο από το splitter και έχω κανονικά ίντερνετ χωρίς να πειράξω κάποια ρύθμιση.Το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να πάω στην καρτέλα Wan->Internet Connection->Service Unit επέλεξα το Service 2 με τις παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις
  
Το ZTE είναι συνδεμένο από την δική του Lan1 στην Lan4 του ASUS και έχει πάνω του στην είσοδο Voip1 συνδεμένη την συσκευή του σταθερού τηλεφώνου.Δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα κάτι συγκεκριμένο για τις δικές μου συσκευές και την Vodafone παρά μόνο για την Cosmote και τις δικές της συσκευές.Προσπάθησα να τα εφαρμόσω στα δικά μου δεδομένα αλλά ενώ έχω κανονικά ίντερνετ,το σταθερό δεν δουλεύει.Όποια βοήθεια καλοδεχούμενη.

----------


## babis3g

το σταθερο ειναι συνδεμενο επανω στο ZTE? μηπως θελει αντι για bridge, ethernet type ή route ... κατι παρομοιο σαν του οτε εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...70#post5840970

δυστυχως ακομα δεν εχω voip να κανω τυχον πειραματα (οταν μπορω πλεον) ηθελαν να μου βαλουν voip σε μια βλαβη, αλλα τους ειπα οτι εχω δικο μου εξοπλισμο και οι δικοι μκου ειναι αρρωστοι και δεν επεμειναν ... εμεινα με το pstn

----------


## griniaris

> Κάτι ακόμα.Εδώ και λίγες ημέρες,προσπαθώ να συνδέσω *σε bridge mode το ASUS* με ένα ZTE ZXHN H367N που έχω από την Vodafone.Ξεκίνησα με reset του ZTE (η σύνδεση έγινε με root access) και .


Εγω βλεπω οτι το asus κανει κανονικα κληση και εχει και ιντερνετ. αρα ΔΕΝ ειναι bridge .   Τουλαχιστον αυτο δειχνουν οι φωτο .

Επισης βαζεις και το ZTE να κανει κληση???  Εχεις ενεργοποιησει το PPPoE passthru ?  Τι credentials βαζεις στο ΖΤΕ ? 

Δεν νομιζω να δουλεψει ποτέ αυτο που θελεις να κανεις. 

Εσυ θελεις να κανει κληση το ΖΤΕ η απλα να παρει ιντερνετ ?  Με τι παροχο ειναι ?

----------


## babis3g

το σταθερο ειναι συνδεμενο επανω στο ZTE? μηπως θελει αντι για bridge, ethernet type ή route ... κατι παρομοιο σαν του οτε εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...70#post5840970

δυστυχως ακομα δεν εχω voip να κανω τυχον πειραματα (οταν μπορω πλεον) ηθελαν να μου βαλουν voip σε μια βλαβη, αλλα τους ειπα οτι εχω δικο μου εξοπλισμο επισης οι δικοι μου ειναι αρρωστοι και δεν επεμειναν ... εμεινα με το pstn

----------


## foris23

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Έχω θέματα με αποσυνδέσεις με πτώσεις snr στο συγκεκριμένο router και είμαι με forthnet. Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να αλλάξω πάροδο και να υπάρξει βελτίωση έως και εξάλειψη του προβλήματος? Ευχαριστώ. Πιθανή αλλαγή σε wind. Είμαι θεσσαλονίκη dslam Τούμπας.

----------


## lbch

@babis3g με αφορμή τον φίλο γράφω το παρακάτω αλλά εμένα τελείως διαφορετικός παράγοντας:
Στο Γαλάτσι από την Παρασκευή νομίζω ή την Πέμπτη έπεσα νέκρα σε αρκετούς σε σταθερά-Internet wind,vodafone και σε μένα, με την διαφορά ότι εγώ είχα Internet μέχρι χθες και σήμερα για κάποια ώρα νομίζω... έχασα και το Internet,ώσπου προς το απόγευμα φτιάχτηκε ΜΕΝ ΑΛΛΑ πλέον το router συγχρονίζει σε ταχύτητα φωτός (θυμίζει Forhnet 2mbit student)

Η ερ μου είναι: υπάρχει πιθανότητα να με "μεταφέρανε" αλλού, οπότε αντίστοιχα αυξήθηκε και το attenuation, γιατί από τα ~10 με πείραγμα στο Snr, έφτασα να έχω το Forthnet 2mbit student (υπήρχε ένα πακέτο κάποτε) 

Υ.Γ Σε περίπτωση λάθους του post, να γίνει μεταφορά άμεσα  :Smile: !

----------


## griniaris

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Έχω θέματα με αποσυνδέσεις με πτώσεις snr στο συγκεκριμένο router και είμαι με forthnet. Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να αλλάξω πάροδο και να υπάρξει βελτίωση έως και εξάλειψη του προβλήματος? Ευχαριστώ. Πιθανή αλλαγή σε wind. Είμαι θεσσαλονίκη dslam Τούμπας.


Εχεις κανει καποιο ελεγχο και εχεις δει οτι φταιει ο παροχος?  Αν ειναι καλωδιακο το προβλημα ( ειτε στην εσωτερικη σου καλωδιωση ειτε εκτος οικιας ) τοτε σε οποιο παροχο και να πας το ιδιο προβλημα θα εχεις. Ανεβασε τα log να δουμε τι γινεται μπας και βγει μια ακρη. αλλα θα πρεπει να δωσεις περισσοτερα στοιχεια.

----------


## lbch

Off Topic


		Update: Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν αυτό ήταν "default" απάντηση,μου ανέφεραν ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ της Τράλλεων, προχώρησαν σε δήλωση βλάβης σταθερού-Internet και θα το προωθήσουν και σε ΟΤΕ.....!
Αυτά!

----------


## 46vale

> Εγω βλεπω οτι το asus κανει κανονικα κληση και εχει και ιντερνετ. αρα ΔΕΝ ειναι bridge .   Τουλαχιστον αυτο δειχνουν οι φωτο .
> 
> Επισης βαζεις και το ZTE να κανει κληση???  Εχεις ενεργοποιησει το PPPoE passthru ?  Τι credentials βαζεις στο ΖΤΕ ? 
> 
> Δεν νομιζω να δουλεψει ποτέ αυτο που θελεις να κανεις. 
> 
> Εσυ θελεις να κανει κληση το ΖΤΕ η απλα να παρει ιντερνετ ?  Με τι παροχο ειναι ?





> το σταθερο ειναι συνδεμενο επανω στο ZTE? μηπως θελει αντι για bridge, ethernet type ή route ... κατι παρομοιο σαν του οτε εδω
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...70#post5840970
> 
> δυστυχως ακομα δεν εχω voip να κανω τυχον πειραματα (οταν μπορω πλεον) ηθελαν να μου βαλουν voip σε μια βλαβη, αλλα τους ειπα οτι εχω δικο μου εξοπλισμο επισης οι δικοι μου ειναι αρρωστοι και δεν επεμειναν ... εμεινα με το pstn


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο για το ενδιαφέρον.Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω,είναι αυτό που περιγράφει ο kostask στο λίνκ που δίνει ο Μπάμπης.Να αναλάβει δηλαδή όλη την δουλειά το ASUS μπαίνοντας πρώτο (το καλώδιο από το spliter που έρχεται από τον τοίχο να είναι πάνω του) και να δίνει ίντερνετ από τις lan που έχει αλλά και από το wifi.Μετά να μπεί πάνω στο ASUS το ZTE και να δίνει μόνο την τηλεφωνία.Είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο;Μήπως δεν είναι ο ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος;

----------


## babis3g

δεν ξερω με vodafone ... ειμαι εκτος παρακολουθης εξελιξεων (μιας και εδω ακομα ουτε voip, ουτε vdsl) ... αν σε βοηθησει δες παρομοιο τροπο σαν του οτε

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...70#post5840970
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693

----------


## mpompa

καλησπερα.εδω και 20 μερες εχω προβλημα στο upload με οτε vdsl30.ενω ανεβαζα με 250 τωρα ανεβαζω με 20kb.πηρα τηλ τον οτε και μου ειπαν δεν βλεπου προβλημα στην γραμμη μου ειναι μια χαρα μου εκανα ρεσετ απο πανω τιποτα παλι τα ιδια δοκιμασα και με ethernet και παλι τα ιδια. στο κατεβασμα πιανω 3mb μονο στο ανεβασμα εχω.παρακλαω πολυ οποιοα βοηθεια δεκτη ευχαριστω.

----------


## griniaris

> καλησπερα.εδω και 20 μερες εχω προβλημα στο upload με οτε vdsl30.ενω ανεβαζα με 250 τωρα ανεβαζω με 20kb.πηρα τηλ τον οτε και μου ειπαν δεν βλεπου προβλημα στην γραμμη μου ειναι μια χαρα μου εκανα ρεσετ απο πανω τιποτα παλι τα ιδια δοκιμασα και με ethernet και παλι τα ιδια. *στο κατεβασμα πιανω 3mb* μονο στο ανεβασμα εχω.παρακλαω πολυ οποιοα βοηθεια δεκτη ευχαριστω.


Νομιζω ηθελες να γραψεις 3*ΜΒ* αντι για 3*mb* ???  

Οι μετρησεις σου πως γινονται ?  

Επισης ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑΚΑ και οχι ασυρματα. Αλλιως δεν θα βλεπεις σωστες μετρησεις.

----------


## mpompa

> Νομιζω ηθελες να γραψεις 3*ΜΒ* αντι για 3*mb* ???  
> 
> Οι μετρησεις σου πως γινονται ?  
> 
> Επισης ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑΚΑ και οχι ασυρματα. Αλλιως δεν θα βλεπεις σωστες μετρησεις.


ναι 3 mbs ηθελα να γραψω σου παραθετω φωτο απο της μετρησεις

η πρvτη φωτο ειναι με wifi




η δευτερη ειναι με ethernet



ξέχασα να άναφερω ότι έχω κατεβάσω καμία φορά έχω και σκαμπανεβάσματα στην ταχύτητα download

----------


## sdikr

τα 260ms στο Ping δείχνουν θέμα,  κατεβάζεις και τίποτα άλλο εκείνη την στιγμή;

----------


## mpompa

> τα 260ms στο Ping δείχνουν θέμα,  κατεβάζεις και τίποτα άλλο εκείνη την στιγμή;


ναι κατεβαζω απο τορρεντ.να το κλεισω και να δοκιμασω ξανα να κανω το speed test?

----------


## bugs

> ναι κατεβαζω απο τορρεντ.να το κλεισω και να δοκιμασω ξανα να κανω το speed test?


Εννοείται ότι όταν κάνει κάποιος δοκιμές τα έχει όλα κλειστά... πόσο μάλλον τορρεντ που τραβάει πολύ bandwith

----------


## mpompa

τα εκλεισα ολα και εκανα παλι το τεστ.η δευτερη φωτο ειναι με ethernetεχως τοσες μερες προσπαθω να μγαλω ακρη με τον οτε και δεν μπορω,επισης εβαλα και το δικο τους ρουτερ και παλι τα ιδια,

αυτην την στιγμη ανεβαζω με 30kbs

----------


## griniaris

Με κλειστα ολα τα τορεντ...  (τελειως κλειστο το προγραμμα , οχι μονο pause) 

Με καλωδιο μονο.

κανε ενα tracert 8.8.8.8 
κανε ενα tracert 1.1.1.1
κανε ενα tracert 212.205.212.205

και βαλε τa αποτελεσματα.

Υ.Γ. γενικα οτιδηποτε απασχολει την γραμμη το κλεινεις προσωρινα.

----------


## mpompa

> Με κλειστα ολα τα τορεντ...  (τελειως κλειστο το προγραμμα , οχι μονο pause) 
> 
> Με καλωδιο μονο.
> 
> κανε ενα tracert 8.8.8.8 
> κανε ενα tracert 1.1.1.1
> κανε ενα tracert 212.205.212.205
> 
> και βαλε τa αποτελεσματα.
> ...


εχω ανοιξει την γραμμη εντολων και μου λεει τωρα tracert complete αυτα που μου εχεις δωσει σε ποιο σημειο τα βαζω?

----------


## griniaris

> εχω ανοιξει την γραμμη εντολων και μου λεει τωρα tracert complete αυτα που μου εχεις δωσει σε ποιο σημειο τα βαζω?


Τα αποτελεσματα πανω απο το tracert complete δειξε μας.

----------


## mpompa

> Τα αποτελεσματα πανω απο το tracert complete δειξε μας.

----------


## bugs

Θέλει πάλι ανέβασμα η φωτογραφία...
Εμένα πιο πολύ με απασχολεί το υψηλό ping παρά η ταχύτητα, ή κάποιος σου κλέβει ή έχει γίνει κάνα Bot ο υπολογιστής και ανεβάζει δεδομένα κάπου!

Δοκίμασε κάτι απλό, πρώτον στις ρυθμίσεις του ρουτερ δες πόσες συσκευές λέει ότι είναι συνδεδεμένες και γενικά υπολόγισε και μόνος σου τι έχεις με WIFI στο σπίτι, αν δεν έχεις
τίποτα γενικά, κλείσε υπολογιστή και κάνε το τεστ απο το κινητό και δες αποτελέσματα, αν έχεις και άλλες συσκευές απενεργοποιήσετες και κανε αυτό με το κινητό!

----------


## sdikr

> ναι κατεβαζω απο τορρεντ.να το κλεισω και να δοκιμασω ξανα να κανω το speed test?


Οχι απλά να το κλείσεις, αφού το κλείσεις κάνεις και restart το router να πάρει άλλη ip,

----------


## mpompa

> Θέλει πάλι ανέβασμα η φωτογραφία...
> Εμένα πιο πολύ με απασχολεί το υψηλό ping παρά η ταχύτητα, ή κάποιος σου κλέβει ή έχει γίνει κάνα Bot ο υπολογιστής και ανεβάζει δεδομένα κάπου!
> 
> Δοκίμασε κάτι απλό, πρώτον στις ρυθμίσεις του ρουτερ δες πόσες συσκευές λέει ότι είναι συνδεδεμένες και γενικά υπολόγισε και μόνος σου τι έχεις με WIFI στο σπίτι, αν δεν έχεις
> τίποτα γενικά, κλείσε υπολογιστή και κάνε το τεστ απο το κινητό και δες αποτελέσματα, αν έχεις και άλλες συσκευές απενεργοποιήσετες και κανε αυτό με το κινητό!


φίλε μου μπήκα στην διαχείριση task manager και ενω τα έιχα όλα κλειστά τα πάντα Αυτό έδειχνε ότι ανέβαζει με 2.5mbs τελικά έκανα φορμάτ και όλα καλά 
το έστησα πάλι το λαπτοπ και τώρα ανέβα,ω κανονικά.ευχαριστω παρά πολύ για της απαντησει σας.
να ρωτήσω κάτι Πώς γίνονταν Αφού τα έιχα όλα κλειστά να ανέβαζει? έκανα και scan με το malwarebytes αλλα δεν έκανα τίποτα.

----------


## bugs

Προφανώς κάτι είχες τσιμπήσει και δεν το έπιανε! Μιας και έχεις laptop πιο μοντέλο έχεις? Αν έχεις msi με killer καρτα δικτύου, παρέχει το killer control center που βλέπεις αναλυτικά πιο κάνει χρήση net...

----------


## mpompa

> Προφανώς κάτι είχες τσιμπήσει και δεν το έπιανε! Μιας και έχεις laptop πιο μοντέλο έχεις? Αν έχεις msi με killer καρτα δικτύου, παρέχει το killer control center που βλέπεις αναλυτικά πιο κάνει χρήση net...


Καλημέρα. έύχαριστω για την άπαντηση. έχω το λάπτοπ  hp 17-bs001nv.

----------


## stavpal

Την 790 την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς;

Το πρόβλημα που έχω (μετά από μερικές μέρες δεν μπαίνει στο web ui) παραμένει μέχρι και την 743.

----------


## Black3539

Λόγο βλάβης στο tp link archer vr400, αναγκάστηκα να γυρίσω στο Vodafone H300s που μισώ, για αυτό και έφυγε παραγγελία για αυτό το εν λόγω ρούτερ που μου φάνηκε μηχανηματαρα σε σχέση με το tp link... Τι πρέπει να προσέξω;;
Προλαβαίνω να ακυρώσω την παραγγελία;;  :Laughing:

----------


## evipot

με αυτά εδώ δε πάω πουθενά....

μίπως έχει να προτείνει κανείς τις καλύτερες επιλογές για stability?

----------


## petrosv61

Καλησπέρα παιδιά 

Είμαι κάτοχος του συγκεκριμένου ρουτερ 2 χρόνια τώρα και γενικά είμαι ευχαριστημένος.εκανα αλλαγή σε Vodafone Vdsl και ξενέρωσα απίστευτα με h300s και το voip.υπαρχει κάποιος τρόπος να βάλω το asus και να έχω το Vodafone μόνο για voip?

----------


## petrosv61

Τελικά με το συγκεκριμένο router γίνεται να το βάλεις μπροστά από αυτό της Vodafone και να έχει το h300 μόνο για voip.
Παίζει μια χαρά

----------


## nevrasthenikos

Καλησπέρα σας, χρειάζομαι την βοήθειά σας.  Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με το πως μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τις ρυθμίσεις του ΝΑΤ σε ΟΡΕΝ? Έχω φάει ολον τον τόπο και δεν βρίσκω άκρη.
Στην ουσία το χρειάζομαι επειδή λόγω τον ημερών και του εγλεισμού, θέλω να παίξω κάποια παιχνιδάκια π.χ Monopoly Plus, και για να κάνω host game πρέπει να έχω το NAT ανοιχτό.

----------


## uncharted

> Καλησπέρα σας, χρειάζομαι την βοήθειά σας.  Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με το πως μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τις ρυθμίσεις του ΝΑΤ σε ΟΡΕΝ? Έχω φάει ολον τον τόπο και δεν βρίσκω άκρη.
> Στην ουσία το χρειάζομαι επειδή λόγω τον ημερών και του εγλεισμού, θέλω να παίξω κάποια παιχνιδάκια π.χ Monopoly Plus, και για να κάνω host game πρέπει να έχω το NAT ανοιχτό.


Έβαλες το τελευταίο firmware; Και για τι gaming μηχάνημα μιλάμε;

----------


## nevrasthenikos

Δεν έχω βάλει ακόμα το τελευταίο firmware, λες να βοηθήσει?
Αν και δεν νομίζω οτι έχει σημασία εχω 6700k, 2070 super και 16gb ram.

----------


## uncharted

> Δεν έχω βάλει ακόμα το τελευταίο firmware, λες να βοηθήσει?


Ναι. Τι NAT Type σου βγάζει τώρα και ποιά έκδοση έχεις;

----------


## nevrasthenikos

Τελικά λύθηκε το πρόβλημά μου με update του router. Είχα την 1.1.2.3_743 και έβαλα την 1.1.2.3_805. 
Σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!

----------


## uncharted

> Τελικά λύθηκε το πρόβλημά μου με update του router. Είχα την 1.1.2.3_743 και έβαλα την 1.1.2.3_805. 
> Σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!


No problemo!  :One thumb up:  Happy gaming.

----------


## alekosmi

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,

Καινούριος στο forum! Μόλις απέκτησα κι εγω τo AC56U και σας παραθέτω φωτο. Είναι όλα εντάξει; Χρειάζεται να αλλάξω κάποια ρύθμιση; Δυστυχώς εδώ που είμαι το vdsl μέχρι 30 κι αυτό όχι καλό ακόμη. Ο πάροχός μου είναι forthnet.

----------


## Black3539

Και εγώ το πήρα και παρατήρησα λίγα περισσότερα CRC Errors απο ότι είχα πριν. Τι ρύθμιση να πειράξω;;

----------


## foris23

- - - Updated - - -




> Και εγώ το πήρα και παρατήρησα λίγα περισσότερα CRC Errors απο ότι είχα πριν. Τι ρύθμιση να πειράξω;;




Ανέβασε SNR απλά θα πέσεις λιγο σε ταχύτητα.

----------


## bugs

Καλώς ήρθες στο club!
Κάνε μια αναβάθμιση στο ρούτερ στην τελευταία έκδοση γιατί θα δεις λίγο διαφορετικές ρυθμίσεις και μπορεί να φτιάξει και λίγο η ταχύτητα!

----------


## Black3539

Μια μέρα άντεξε... Την επόμενη μέρα ξεκίνησαν τα bootloops, το έκανα reset, το έβαλα και σε recovery mode αλλά τίποτα... Το σούταρα για επιστροφή, αντικατάσταση με TP-Link Archer VR600. Έχε χάρη που είναι αργά και τα κούριερ αυτές τις μέρες...

----------


## foris23

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Σήμερα παρακολούθησα λίγο το ρουτερ και διαπίστωσα ότι, όταν έκανα κλήση από το σταθερό έπεφτε στιγμιαία το snr του upstream περισσότερο και το down λιγότερο. Γνωρίζει κάποιος γιατί μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό? Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## bugs

Άσχετο με αυτό που ρωτάς αλλά στις πόσες ώρες έχεις τόσα crc errors  στο upstream?

----------


## foris23

Λιγότερο από μια ημέρα νομίζω..

----------


## bugs

Δεν είναι καλό σημάδι για μια μέρα και ειδικά του upstream, αν είχες μεγάλη ταχύτητα και fastpath δεν θα ανησυχούσα, οπότε κοίταξέ το λίγο με τις καλωδιώσεις...

----------


## foris23

Είχα πρόσφατα βλάβη αλλά διορθώθηκε. Μου είπαν ότι ήταν από το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ. Εγώ είμαι στη νόβα τα τελευταία χρόνια. Έπαιζα στο 11 snr προφίλ και ήμουν χαμηλά μεν σταθερά δε. Μετά την αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος δοκίμασα να ρίξω λίγο το Προφίλ και το κατέβασα στο 8 και συνεχίζω χωρίς θέματα και αποσυνδέσεις. Δεν μου δόθηκαν περαιτέρω πληροφορίες για την βλάβη. Απλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί όταν πραγματοποιώ τηλεφωνική κλήση πέφτει το snr του upstream στιγμιαία αλλά χωρίς να δημιουργεί προβλήματα.

----------


## bugs

Λογικά έχεις voip ετσι? Ίσως για αυτό να το κάνει, δεν το έχω παρατηρήσει σε μένα γιατί λόγω γραμμής δεν το κοιτάω ιδιαίτερα αν χάσω ένα 1mbit...
Μάλλον τα error είναι τότε από το πουσάρισμα που έχεις κάνει...δεν είναι καλό αλλά αφού δεν σου δημιουργεί προβλήματα τότε αστο ως έχει και υπομονή για μεγαλύτερες 
ταχύτητες στο μέλλον!

----------


## foris23

Δεν έχω VoIP. Αλλά το αναφέρω μήπως είναι κάτι που επηρεάζει. Γνωρίζω ότι είμαι αρκετά μακριά από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ όποτε και τα θέματα στη γραμμή. Τώρα με την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης είμαι αρκετά καλύτερα. Δεν μπορούσα να παίξω με τίποτα στο 8 snr. Θα φανεί στο μέλλον. Άσχετο με το θέμα του ρούτερ αλλά απέναντι μου στα 10 μέτρα υπάρχει καμπίνα της Vodafone με οπτική ίνα όποτε και κάνουμε υπομονή μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί. Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## petrosv61

ρε παιδιά αλλάζω το snr margin αλλα δεν αλλαζουν τα db.δουλευει σαν να το εχεις στo disable.ξερει κανεις πως αλλαζει?

----------


## foris23

Administration-dsl setting-(ADSL Settings) Stability Adjustment αλλάζεις τα db και παίζεις το SNR

----------


## petrosv61

ναι ξέρω που το αλλάζεις αλλά και να το αλλάξω πάλι τα ιδα μου γράφει..δηλαδή το βάζω στα 3db και παιζει στα 13

----------


## nik187

> ναι ξέρω που το αλλάζεις αλλά και να το αλλάξω πάλι τα ιδα μου γράφει..δηλαδή το βάζω στα 3db και παιζει στα 13


Στα πόσα db θέλεις να το πας;
Γιατί απ'οτι κατάλαβα κάπου καταλαβες λάθος.
Για να το πας ας πούμε στα 6 db πραγματικά, πρέπει να το βάλεις στο -2
Δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό που επιλέγεις αυτό θα συγχρονίσει 
Παίξε με την καρτέλα των db για να καταλάβεις τη σου λέω.

----------


## petrosv61

Στα ποσά είναι καλό να παίζει?για vdsl δεν μου έχει τιμές με -xx .το μικρότερο είναι 2

----------


## nik187

> Στα ποσά είναι καλό να παίζει?για vdsl δεν μου έχει τιμές με -xx .το μικρότερο είναι 2


Για vdsl δεν γνωρίζω,  έχω adsl. 
Sorry

----------


## giabritsos

παιδια θελω βοηθεια
1.χρειαζομαι τις ρυθμισεις του ρουτερ για cosmote vdsl 50.ta ειχα σε φωτο αλλα δεν τα βρισκω ειναι επειγον.
2 αγορασα εκτυπωτη brother τον HL 1210W και ενω δειχνει ευκολο το ασυρματο setp δεν συνδεεται.παταω στο ρουτερ στα πλαγια το κουμπι wps και το wifi στον εκτυπωτη αλλα βγαζει fail.θα με βοηθησετε με απλα λογια?
3.το ρουτερ το εχω στην αποθηκη μαζι με switch οπου εχω ενσυρματα ολες τις συσκευες μου.εκει εβαλα και τον εκτυπωτη ο οποιος εχει μονο usb.υπαρχει περιπτωση να συνδεθει με αυτο το ρουτερ ενσυρματα στο δικτυο μου?(δεν εχει ethernet ο εκτυπωτης)

----------


## manosvitacar

Αξίζει να αλλάξω τον dns και να βάλω Cloudflare ?και πως τον αλλάζω στο asus ?

----------


## Tony_Ts

> Αξίζει να αλλάξω τον dns και να βάλω Cloudflare ?και πως τον αλλάζω στο asus ?


 Κάνε Login στο Modem/Router Κάνε κλικ αριστερά στο LAN Κάνε κλικ στην καρτέλα DHCP Server Συμπλήρωσε DNS Servers

----------


## manosvitacar

> Κάνε Login στο Modem/Router Κάνε κλικ αριστερά στο LAN Κάνε κλικ στην καρτέλα DHCP Server Συμπλήρωσε DNS Servers


Σε ευχαριστώ

- - - Updated - - -

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 214643
Στο πρώτο βάζω μόνο 1.1.1.1 και τα αλλά κενά ?

----------


## Sinadroi

Καλημέρα,

παίζει σε κανέναν το URL filter σε https? Δοκίμασα με 2-3 δ/νσεις (πχ https://www.epicgames.com) και όλες περνάνε κανονικά. Το απλό Http κόβεται.
Στη σελίδα με τα settings λέεί "HTTPS sites also can be blocked."...

----------


## martinibb

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,

Γνωρίζεται αν χρειάζεται να κάνω κάποια αλλαγή στις ρυθμίσεις του router για γραμμή 100mbps. 

Έχει συγχρονήσει κανονικά και γράφει την ταχύτητα απλά ρωτάω μήπως κάποιος έχει κάνει κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nikospps

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα,
> 
> Γνωρίζεται αν χρειάζεται να κάνω κάποια αλλαγή στις ρυθμίσεις του router για γραμμή 100mbps. 
> 
> Έχει συγχρονήσει κανονικά και γράφει την ταχύτητα απλά ρωτάω μήπως κάποιος έχει κάνει κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Αγόρασες το εν λόγω ρούτερ, πέρασες τους username & password και βρήκε απευθείας τις ρυθμίσεις? Έχει κάποιο wizard ή το έκανες manually?

----------


## evipot

> Αγόρασες το εν λόγω ρούτερ, πέρασες τους username & password και βρήκε απευθείας τις ρυθμίσεις? Έχει κάποιο wizard ή το έκανες manually?


Έχει wizard και τουλάχιστον για adsl τα έβαλε όλα σωστά και έπαιξε με τη μια

----------


## Omen

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα παιδιά. Υπάρχει κάπου οδηγός για να συνδεθεί μέσω bridge σε zte h268n για να το έχω για τα πάντα εκτός από voip? (wind fiber 100)

----------


## Spyrus The Great

Καλησπέρα. Είμαι χρόνια με Vodafone ADSL + POTS.
Με κάλεσαν σήμερα για να μου βάλουν VDSL + POTS (ναι υπάρχει ακόμα αυτή η δυνατότητα για POTS)
Μου είπαν σαν POTS μπορεί να έχω μέχρι 30Mbps ενώ αν είχαν VOIP φτάνω 45.
Τέλος πάντων αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι αν θα κουμπώσει το AC56U χωρίς καμία ρύθμιση.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Alex_Under

Μετά από αναβάθμιση η Vodafone Μου έστειλε το H300s modem το οποίο ως γνωστόν δεν μπαίνει σε bridge-mode.

Οπότε του έχω δώσει ΙΡ 192.168.2.1
Έχω αφήσει στο ASUS την IP 192.168.1.1
Σύνδεσα το H300s με το ASUS στην WAN Port του τελευταίου και όρισα Static IP σύμφωνα με έναν οδηγό που βρήκα εδώ.
Έχω ιντερνετ από το H300s και routing από το ASUS το οποίο εμφανίζεται στο πρώτο με ΙΡ 192.168.2.100.




Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έπαψε να δουλεύει το DDNS



Έχω θέσει DMZ στο Η300 την ΙΡ 192.168.2.100

Υπάρχει κάποιο Work Around για να δουλέψει το DDNS της ASUS?

----------


## leokafiris

Καλησπέρα έχω το εξής θέμα έκανα αναβάθμιση στο ρούτερ με το τελευταίο firmware και έχω συνεχώς αποσυνδέσεις και το ρούτερ στο log δείχνει ημερομηνία 1/1/2011.ξερετε τι μπορεί να φταίει έχω vodafone vdsl 50

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα έχω το εξής θέμα έκανα αναβάθμιση στο ρούτερ με το τελευταίο firmware και έχω συνεχώς αποσυνδέσεις και το ρούτερ στο log δείχνει ημερομηνία 1/1/2011.ξερετε τι μπορεί να φταίει έχω vodafone vdsl 50


έβαλα μια φωτο από ταlog

----------


## Spyrus The Great

Πέρασα σε VDSL POTS. Χρειάστηκε ένα factory defaults στο modem (κουμπάκι πίσω > 5 sec πάτημα)
Τα βρήκε όλα ο Wizard.
Μετά από τις ρυθμίσεις έχω:



Συγκριτικά με ADSL το dowload πήγε μόνο 3-4 mbps πάνω...

Έχω πειράξει τα Stability Adjustment σε 9 και Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment σε High Performance στο Administrator - DSL setting

Θα περίμενα να πιάσω τα 22-24

----------


## nik187

> Πέρασα σε VDSL POTS. Χρειάστηκε ένα factory defaults στο modem (κουμπάκι πίσω > 5 sec πάτημα)
> Τα βρήκε όλα ο Wizard.
> Μετά από τις ρυθμίσεις έχω:
> 
> 
> 
> Συγκριτικά με ADSL το dowload πήγε μόνο 3-4 mbps πάνω...
> 
> Έχω πειράξει τα Stability Adjustment σε 9 και Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment σε High Performance στο Administrator - DSL setting
> ...



Φίλε συγγνώμη vdsl δεν έχω, κάτι χάνω σε αυτά που γράφεις???
Βλέπω ότι η γραμμή σου πιάνει max 40 και εσύ κλειδώνει στα 30 , κάνω λάθος?
Δηλαδή εσυ με adsl επιανες 26 - 27 ?
Τα 22 - 24 που τα βλέπεις ?

----------


## Spyrus The Great

Ας τα ξαναπώ.
Λοιπόν με ADSL ήμουν περίπου στα 12-14 Mbps
Σήμερα άλλαξα πάλι τις ρυθμίσεις σε Stability Adjustment στα 11 και Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment = Stable
Είδα 22-24 Μbps οπότε πολύ καλύτερα όπως τα περίμενα.

----------


## griniaris

> Ας τα ξαναπώ.
> Λοιπόν με ADSL ήμουν περίπου στα 12-14 Mbps
> *Σήμερα άλλαξα πάλι τις ρυθμίσεις* σε Stability Adjustment στα 11 και Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment = Stable
> Είδα 22-24 Μbps οπότε πολύ καλύτερα όπως τα περίμενα.


Ναι. αλλαξες τις ρυθμισεις . οκ   Αλλα τι εχεις ? Vdsl ? η Αdsl  ?    

Γιατι αναφερεις Α-dsl και δεν εχουμε καταλαβει .

----------


## nik187

> Ας τα ξαναπώ.
> Λοιπόν με ADSL ήμουν περίπου στα 12-14 Mbps
> Σήμερα άλλαξα πάλι τις ρυθμίσεις σε Stability Adjustment στα 11 και Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment = Stable
> Είδα 22-24 Μbps οπότε πολύ καλύτερα όπως τα περίμενα.


Πες με Χοντροκεφαλο , πες με στραβό,  πες με όπως θες αλλά τα 22 - 24 που τα βλέπεις;
Ωραία ήσουν 12 - 14 με adsl και τώρα έβαλες vdsl.
Λες ότι είδες 22 - 24 , μπορείς να μου τα δείξεις;
Εγώ βλέπω ότι είσαι στα 30 - 36

----------


## evipot

καλησπέρα,
Ξέρει κανείς αν μπορεί να υποστιρίξει 5g mobile usb ?

Πχ τώρα που η cosmote ανοιξε το 5g ίσως δώσει και speed booster σε 5g

----------


## Spyrus The Great

Έχω VDSL POTS Vodafone 30 Mbps.

Το 22-24 το υπολογίζω από αυτό που δείχνω speedtest + torrent που πάει περίπου 2.9 ΜΒ/s

Αν βάλω τιμής SNR γύρω στο 10 τότε το θεωρητικό είναι τα 36 (max rate σύμφωνα με 10 SNR και το line attenuation μου),
αλλά στην πράξη πάει μάλλον μέχρι τα 26 (data rate) σε τέλειες συνθήκες

----------


## griniaris

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 223056






> Έχω VDSL POTS Vodafone 30 Mbps.
> 
> Το 22-24 το υπολογίζω από αυτό που δείχνω speedtest + torrent που πάει περίπου 2.9 ΜΒ/s
> 
> Αν βάλω τιμής SNR γύρω στο 10 τότε το θεωρητικό είναι τα 36 (max rate σύμφωνα με 10 SNR και το line attenuation μου),
> αλλά στην πράξη πάει μάλλον μέχρι τα 26 (data rate) σε τέλειες συνθήκες


κλειδωνεις στα 30 αλλα μετρας 23 . με wifi εισαι ?

----------


## Spyrus The Great

Ναι. Wifi. Αλλά τι σημασία εχει;
Αφού πιάνει πάνω από 300 mbps.
Μάλιστα ένα λάπτοπ πιάνει 700

----------


## lbch

Off Topic


		Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα (να με συγχωρέσετε επειδή ενδέχεται να βρείτε posts.... αλλά είμαι από τις "εξαιρέσεις" και προσπαθώ να κάνω την σύνδεση inalan router (hg8546m) με το δικό μας για απλή τηλεφωνία- @babis3g sos help 
	

(Αναφορικά: αρχίζω από την σελίδα 42 να διαβάζω...), αλλά ρωτάω ως προς την σύνδεση για απλή τηλεφωνία θα είναι το ίδιο?? 
Υπήρξε ένα πρόβλημα με το Inalan router και προσπαθώ να το αναπροσαρμώσω και να έχω κύριο το asus (και λόγω dual band)!
Επίσης ως "extra" θέλω να το διαμορφώσω και ως failback για dslbackup-dualwan αν δεν κάνω λάθος
Aυτό που παρατήρησα και είχα, είναι η διεύθυνση 192.168.2.1 η οποία μάλλον θα πρέπει να ξαναμπεί στο huawei....
Σύνδεση: Lan 1 inalan με Wan port asus 
Αυτά,για οποιαδήποτε απορία πείτε μου!
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## manosvitacar

Καλησπέρα υπάρχει κανένας οδηγός για αλλαγή dns ?και αξίξει να το αλλάξω και αν ναι ποιος είναι προτιμότερο να βάλω ? 
Είμαι σε cosmote vdsl50.

----------


## stavpal

> Καλησπέρα υπάρχει κανένας οδηγός για αλλαγή dns ?και αξίξει να το αλλάξω και αν ναι ποιος είναι προτιμότερο να βάλω ? 
> Είμαι σε cosmote vdsl50.


Για IPv4 Πας σε Advanced Settings - WAN και δεξιά σου έχει εκεί που λέει IPv4 setting τους DNS servers 1 & 2.

Για IPv6 πας  Advanced Settings > IPv6 και δεξιά IPv6 DNS servers setting.



Μπορείς να βάλεις π.χ. Open DNS.



```
OpenDNS


IPv4 DNS :

208.67.222.222

208.67.220.220

IPv6 DNS :

2620:119:35::35

2620:119:53::53
```

----------


## manosvitacar

Οκ ευχαριστώ .

----------


## lbch

Καλησπέρα στους Asusιώτες μια ερώτηση για όποιον έχει Inalan και έχει φτιάξει και την Wireless access με το router μας:
Έχω βάλει το Inalan router στο δικό μας μέσω Wan IP, με αποτέλεσμα να βλέπει 2πλο NAT καθώς και να μην μπορώ να μπω στο router μέσω της κλασικής free dns σύνδεσης του Asus
Έφτιαξα λοιπόν No IP αλλά θέλω μια επιβεβαίωση ως προς το port forwarding και στα στοιχεία "Source IP" - "Port Range" -  "Local IP"! 
Ξέρω ότι ενδέχεται η μόνη λύση να είναι η αγορά ενός Block IPs από Inalan αλλά προς το παρόν θέλω το απλό (αν υπάρχει) 
Επίσης το "conflict" με το NAT που αναφέρω πιθανότατα γίνεται γιατί παρατηρώντας στο manual γράφει (χοντρικά):
αν στο DDNS έχετε την ένδειξη: "if a wireless router using the private wan IP 192. κ.ά τότε η ασύρματη σύνδεση δεν θα λειτουργεί under this environment"
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## giabritsos

Παιδιά χρειάζομαι επειγόντως βοήθεια ...αναβάθμισα από COSMOTE 50 σε COSMOTE  fiber 100 xl και πρέπει να έγινε η μετάβαση σήμερα αλλά το Ίντερνετ μου σέρνεται .λογικά θέλει άλλες ρυθμίσεις γιατί από το τηλ μου είπε πως θα μου στείλει νέο ρουτερ γιατί το παλιό τους δεν υποστηρίζει το 100αρι .
Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου στείλει τις ρυθμίσεις ....

----------


## manosvitacar

Καλησπέρα έχω μια απορία ,λοιπόν έχω το εν λόγο ρουτερ όπου μοιράζει δίκτυο στο σπίτι σε δυο αλλά ρουτερ 
Huawei με καλώδιο στα lan και έχω κλειστό τους DHCP και είναι μόνο ανοικτό στο asus όλα δουλεύουν σωστά και όλα περνούν ip από το asus ,και ρωτάω γίνεται να τα συνδέσω μέσω wan τα Huawei και όχι μέσω lan γιατι έτσι κάποιες λειτουργίες στα Huawei δεν δουλεύουν .

----------


## manosvitacar

Να το θέσω αλλιώς πως γίνεται να δώσω από το asus στα δυο Huawei με wan και όχι με lan που δίνω τώρα .

----------


## fits79

Έχω το μηχάνημα παραπάνω από 1 χρόνο και δεν μου έχει σκαλώσει ποτέ και πουθενά εκτός πριν από λίγο που ενώ όσες συσκευές είναι συνδεδεμένες με καλώδιο και πάνω στο lan switch δούλευαν μια χαρά δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί καμία συσκευή ασύρματα ούτε στο 2.4ghz, άλλα ούτε και στο 5ghz δίκτυο.

Με ένα restart του ρουτερ ξεκόλλησαν όλα.

Αλλά γιατί συνέβηκε αυτό?

Έχει τύχει σε κανέναν άλλον?

Επίσης έχω επιλέξει και στο 2.4ghz αλλά και στο 5ghz να παίρνει αυτόματα κανάλι.

Αυτό "Group Key Rotation Interval" τι ακριβώς είναι?

----------


## howl9090

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση.
Το asus μου δίνει attenuation 7.5, ενώ το speedport και το fritzbox 7530 12-14.

Γνωρίζει κάποιος για ποιο λόγο?
Το attenuation δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με την απόσταση από το dslam?

Είναι σχεδόν το μισό!

----------


## fits79

Για όσους το έχουν ήδη θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση πριν προβώ στη αγορά του.

Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως να του βάλω έναν usb ntfs hdd δίσκο που να υποστηρίζει και dlna για να είναι συμβατό και με την τηλεόραση μου(Samsung q80t) 
το εν λόγο vdsl modem router dual band wifi υποστηρίζει dlna και το έχει δουλέψει κανείς σε τηλεόραση γενικότερα?

Έχω ήδη ένα asus vdsl modem router dual band wifi Το DSL-AC51.

----------


## jmakro

> Για όσους το έχουν ήδη θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση πριν προβώ στη αγορά του.
> 
> Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως να του βάλω έναν usb ntfs hdd δίσκο που να υποστηρίζει και dlna για να είναι συμβατό και με την τηλεόραση μου(Samsung q80t) 
> το εν λόγο vdsl modem router dual band wifi υποστηρίζει dlna και το έχει δουλέψει κανείς σε τηλεόραση γενικότερα?
> 
> Έχω ήδη ένα asus vdsl modem router dual band wifi Το DSL-AC51.


ειχα το 68u πηρα το 7590 Fritz και βρήκα την υγεια μου.
Δε μπορούσα να βγάλω άκρη με το asus.

----------


## fits79

> ειχα το 68u πηρα το 7590 Fritz και βρήκα την υγεια μου.
> Δε μπορούσα να βγάλω άκρη με το asus.


Γιατί?
Μια χαρά εύκολο μενού έχουν και τα asus.

----------


## jmakro

Είχε να κάνει το δίκτυο δεν έβρισκε τις συσκευές κτλ.Μετα πηγα στο (88u προβληματικο) μετα στο 87vg αλλά δεν έμεινα ικανοποιημένος.
Μετα μπήκα στην οικογένεια των Fritz και ολα καλά.

----------


## fits79

Άρα δεν έφταιγαν τα Asus ρουτερ?
Γιατί έτσι όπως το ήταν σαν να φταίγανε τα Asus router.

Εγώ έχω τώρα ένα DSL-AC51 και είμαι υπερευχαριστημένος με την nova vdsl-50 που έχω.

Απλά θέλω και την δυνατότητα δικτυακού δίσκου που να υποστηρίζει και dlna γι' αυτό ψάχνομαι να το αλλάξω.

----------


## howl9090

> ειχα το 68u πηρα το 7590 Fritz και βρήκα την υγεια μου.
> Δε μπορούσα να βγάλω άκρη με το asus.


Ουτε εγώ ποτέ κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς κάνει το fritz για να κοστίζει τόσο.
Είχα αγοράσει το 7530 και το πούλησα κακήν κακώς.
Ούτε qos δεν είχε.
Έμπαινε κάποιος netflix και το πινγκ έφτανε 300, με 50αρα σύνδεση.

Δν μπορούσα να αλλάξω ούτε το broadcasting channel.
Μιλάμε τραγικές καταστάσεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχω το μηχάνημα παραπάνω από 1 χρόνο και δεν μου έχει σκαλώσει ποτέ και πουθενά εκτός πριν από λίγο που ενώ όσες συσκευές είναι συνδεδεμένες με καλώδιο και πάνω στο lan switch δούλευαν μια χαρά δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί καμία συσκευή ασύρματα ούτε στο 2.4ghz, άλλα ούτε και στο 5ghz δίκτυο.
> 
> Με ένα restart του ρουτερ ξεκόλλησαν όλα.
> 
> Αλλά γιατί συνέβηκε αυτό?
> 
> Έχει τύχει σε κανέναν άλλον?
> 
> Επίσης έχω επιλέξει και στο 2.4ghz αλλά και στο 5ghz να παίρνει αυτόματα κανάλι.
> ...


Έκανες κάποια αλλαγή?
Αναβαθμισες μήπως firmware?

Μήπως είχες συγκεκριμένα κανάλια και το γύρισες στο auto?

----------


## fits79

Πάντα φροντίζω να έχει το τελευταίο επίσημο firmware.

----------


## howl9090

> Πάντα φροντίζω να έχει το τελευταίο επίσημο firmware.


Πέρα από αυτό έκανες κάποια άλλη αλλαγή στο wifi?

----------


## fits79

Δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσω για το WiFi του μόνο για την usb θήρα του το θέλω.

----------


## howl9090

> Δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσω για το WiFi του μόνο για την usb θήρα του το θέλω.


Λοιπον ενα ποστ γενικα για τα ASUS και το δηθεν προβλημα που εχουν με τα 5GHz.
Δεν εχουν κανενα απολυτως προβλημα.
Απλα δεν μπορουν να παιζουν ταυτοχρονα στο router το QoS και το  NAT Accereration.
Αυτες οι 2 τεχνολογιες λειτουργουν με ακριβως αντιθετο τροπο και πρεπει να επιλεξετε μια απο τις 2 ωστε να μην κανει drop την 5Ghz.

Στα παλιοτερα firmwares δεν υπηρχε καθολου σαν επιλογη το NAT Accereration.
Δηλαδη LAN>Switch control>Nat acceleration δεν υπηρχε.
Γι αυτο και τα παλιοτερα firmwares πριν το 1.1.1.2 τα 5Ghz παιζουν απροβλημάτιστα.

Το μονο που εχετε να κανετε για να μην κανει drop τα 5Ghz ειναι να να πατε LAN>Switch control>Nat acceleration και να το βαλετε disable.

Επισης αν κανετε ενα search θα δειτε οτι το ιδιο προβλημα αντιμετωπιζουν πολλοι με TpLink και Netgear.

 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## sifario

Εχω ενα θεμα με το asus ac56u δεν ξερω αν εχει αναφερθει.Το ρουτερ το εδωσα στον πατερα μου με συνδεση wind.Εκανα ολες τις ρυθμισεις ολα καλα.Το θεμα ειναι οτι το λαπτοπ και μονο το λαπτοπ συχνα πυκνα δεν ανιχνευει το wifi του asus.Ολα τα αλλα δικτυα τα βρισκει.Οταν κανω επανεκκινηση το ρουτερ μετα το βρισκει.Εκπεμπει μονο σε 2.4.Λιγο που το ψαξα αλλαξα το καναλι wifi αλλα και παλι τα ιδια.Δεν ξερω αν φταιει το firmware γιατι το εκανα αναβαθμιση στο τελευταιο δεν θυμαμαι πιο και το εδωσα.

----------


## howl9090

> Εχω ενα θεμα με το asus ac56u δεν ξερω αν εχει αναφερθει.Το ρουτερ το εδωσα στον πατερα μου με συνδεση wind.Εκανα ολες τις ρυθμισεις ολα καλα.Το θεμα ειναι οτι το λαπτοπ και μονο το λαπτοπ συχνα πυκνα δεν ανιχνευει το wifi του asus.Ολα τα αλλα δικτυα τα βρισκει.Οταν κανω επανεκκινηση το ρουτερ μετα το βρισκει.Εκπεμπει μονο σε 2.4.Λιγο που το ψαξα αλλαξα το καναλι wifi αλλα και παλι τα ιδια.Δεν ξερω αν φταιει το firmware γιατι το εκανα αναβαθμιση στο τελευταιο δεν θυμαμαι πιο και το εδωσα.


Κλείσε το nat acceleration και δεν θα το ξαναχασει.
LAN>Switch control>Nat acceleration

----------


## sifario

> Κλείσε το nat acceleration και δεν θα το ξαναχασει.
> LAN>Switch control>Nat acceleration


ευχαριστω θα το δοκιμασω

----------


## manosvitacar

γίνεται να συνδεθεί το 56U σαν γέφυρα?

----------


## fits79

Τι εννοείς σαν γέφυρα?

Αν εννοείς σαν απλό lan switch τότε όλα μα όλα τα ρουτερ μπορούν αρκεί να τους έχεις απενεργοποίηση το dhcp για να μην προσπαθούν να δώσουν και αυτά ip σε κάθε συσκευή που συνδέεις πάνω τους.
Βέβαια το θέμα δεν το γνωρίζω και πολύ καλά, αλλά απ' ότι έχω διαβάσει νομίζω έτσι γίνεται.

----------


## Diagrafeas

Καλησπέρα.
Θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω το ASUS DSL-AC56U μετά το Speedport Plus έτσι ώστε να έχω περισσότερες LAN Port στο δίκτυο μου.Επισης να χρησιμοποιήσω τα 2.4GHz του για ασύρματες συσκευές.
Άλλαξα την LAN IP του ASUS σε 192.168.3.1 για να μην είναι και στα δύο η ίδια, με το ίδιο subnet mask και στα δύο.
Έδωσα και Static IP στο Speedport για το ASUS 192.168.1.20 από την LAN 3 του Speedport στην Wan του ASUS.
Την πρώτη φορά το είδε,άναψε το λαμπάκι και έδινε Internet στις συσκευές 192.168.3.2 κτλ.
Μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος δεν ανάβει το Λαμπάκι του WAN.
Θέλει κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση;
Επίσης για να παίρνουν οι συσκευές IP από το Speedport πρέπει να κλείσω μόνο τον DHCP Server στο ASUS η έχει και κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση;

----------


## giabritsos

Υποστηρίζει αυτό το ρουτερ 200αρα cosmote?

- - - Updated - - -

Διατίθεται προς πώληση!

----------

